# Rep Your Pets!



## Rainahblue (Jul 13, 2006)

How many of you have pets? I took some pics of my girls and just thought I'd share. 

I have 3 fur children:
Dippy and Fievel are long haired cats and were adopted by my husband nearly 10 ago. They are both 12 years old and just like a couple of crotchety old women. Fievel is quite bossy, and a proud BBC  (Big Beautiful Cat) while Dippy is the constant purring/meowing type. They were adopted as a birthday present for a small child (hence the names) and of course, the kid changed her mind a short time later. 

Misty is also adopted and is 5 years old. This is my fave pic of her because her eyes look so funny! Misty is under the impression that she only weighs 5 pounds and likes to jump into my lap when I'm sitting. Oof!

:wubu: I love my kids and would love to see everyone else's! 

Rain

Here's Dippy:






Miss Fievel:





Misty!





​


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 13, 2006)

I've done this before (lots of pet threads floating around) - but here ya go!  

My boys: 

View attachment grey0306.jpg


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 13, 2006)

Above is Grey (or Greybie as he's known 'round here), and below is Orange (aka Orangina). 

 

View attachment orange_clothes03.jpg


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2006)

How do we give rep to our pets? 

These animals rock! Very cute!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd assume we give the points to their owners, which spread them among their pets. OK?


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 13, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> How do we give rep to our pets?
> 
> These animals rock! Very cute!



I was actually referring to just representing them online.
I guess you could rep them at home... ​


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2006)

I'll play.

Here's Brooker. 






And here's Kinsey:





Greatest. Dogs. Ever.

Also, the stupidest.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 13, 2006)

I've always got new pics of the furkids - Jackie and Molly got puppy cut for the summer.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

This thread makes me sad 

I had to put my dog Rosco down 2 weeks ago. He was 12 and my buddy.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 13, 2006)

((((((((((((((((((Falling Boy))))))))))))))))))))

I'm so sorry. I live in complete denial of the day I will lose one of my kids - the very thought tears my heart out. 
this site has some really good resources for dealing.


----------



## Falling Boy (Jul 13, 2006)

Kimberleigh said:


> ((((((((((((((((((Falling Boy))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> I'm so sorry. I live in complete denial of the day I will lose one of my kids - the very thought tears my heart out.
> this site has some really good resources for dealing.




Thank you for the link. It wasn't an easy thing to do. I know that it was the right thing to do.

I miss him alot.

BTW sorry I didn't mean to be a downer in the thread.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 13, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> This thread makes me sad
> 
> I had to put my dog Rosco down 2 weeks ago. He was 12 and my buddy.



*HUGS* Aww...I know that had to be so sad. I have been there....horrible thing to do.
Stacey


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Please meet Mango, the cat that acts like a dog. I thought she didn't like people food until yesterday when I friend was eating salmon. She doesn't like MY food because it doesn't have fishy goodness in it.

Mango enjoys spending the hours from dawn until I wake up tapping on my face and meowing. Mango is obsessed with food, a real binger foodee who wants to eat all the time. Mango doesn't like it when I don't clean her litter enough, but she's never peed anywhere else. Mango sheds a lot, and once in awhile she barfs up hairballs. Usually on my couch, which displeases me.

Mango was very sick with massive mouth infections (stomatitis). She recently had all of her molars removed, and is doing much better. She eats soft food mixed with water, it usually dribbles down her face. Or she eats dry food whole.

Mango isn't much a fan of toys nor playing, prefering to sleep on window sills. But at least once a day she runs as fast as she can through my apartment, narrowly missing walls, doors, and impending doom.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 13, 2006)

Mango is a cutie! I'm glad she's feeling better too.
A friend told me that daily cat dash around the house is the cat's way of drawing a protection circle. Evidently, all cats can see into the Dungeon Dimensions, where horrific creatures lurk, waiting to sneak in and dirty up the litterbox.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2006)

I've posted mine a few times before, too, but here's some new ones: 

Captain Happy, my cuddle-bunny:





Chyna (the b&w) and Molly (calico), the priss sisters:





Molly as a baby:





Chelsea lives with Mom now, but I still consider her mine:


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh my goodness, squee!, squee!, JoyJoy's cats are the cutest.

(after Mango of course, lest she get jealous).


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2006)

More pictures from my cell (hence the poor quality)

Captain Happy's brother, MysticalPotatoheadGrooveThing (Mystic for short):





Chyna's down-time:





Chyna and Molly also spend a great deal of time racing through the house, often chasing each other, then fighting like cats and....cats....when they catch each other. This pic was after a particularly grueling Saturday of Chyna dealing with her kid sister.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 13, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> Oh my goodness, squee!, squee!, JoyJoy's cats are the cutest.
> 
> (after Mango of course, lest she get jealous).


 
Gawrsh, thanks! Mango is invited to a play date anytime!


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Jul 13, 2006)

I can't resist posting these photos of my boy! 

He gives me a reason to laugh every single day!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 13, 2006)

Everybody has some cutie kitties and a doggie. Justin and I don't have pets right now we can't I can't wait till we can. I want a Munchkin Kittie. They are so cute!!!




*This is a picture of one. I want one so bad..lol...*


----------



## Ivy (Jul 13, 2006)

Grendel!
I miss him. He is in Ohio with my Momma.


----------



## creativemacaronishapes (Jul 13, 2006)

my darling TreenaGurrllll! 

View attachment treena3.jpg


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 13, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> This thread makes me sad
> 
> I had to put my dog Rosco down 2 weeks ago. He was 12 and my buddy.



Oh *Falling Boy* I'm so sorry! I had to put down my sweetie pie, Julep - my first German Shepherd - and I still miss her so much.  I understand that loss of losing your friend and child after so long... Hugs to you.​


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jul 13, 2006)

He is not happy about this, will not ever be happy about this, and is quite upset that I have posted these pictures.








He is also a bed hog


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 13, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> I was actually referring to just representing them online.
> I guess you could rep them at home...



How do I report my pet for making bad posts? Also my pet keeps deleting my posts when my back is turned.

(Nah, seriously I don't have any pets but everyone's here are cute!) :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

These two kittens live out in the country with my Mother-in-law. Cuddles, is their Mother.

View attachment kittens.JPG


They have Hunter and Fat Cat to play with also there.

View attachment kitten and hunter.JPG


View attachment kitten and fat cat.JPG


Here's a group picture of the 4 of them when they were just slightly younger also.

View attachment kittens2.JPG


Cuddles (The kitten's Mother.)

View attachment cuddles2.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's a couple of pictures of Sasha, the boys' bunny:

View attachment sasha.JPG


View attachment sasha2.JPG
(This picture was taken from the oldest boy.)


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jul 14, 2006)

This is my Pumpkin, an Exotic Shorthair. He turned two on July 10th.


----------



## Friday (Jul 14, 2006)

Chelsea is FABulous in her little hat, Maybe I could prevail upon Tina to post a pic of my Princess of quite a lot since I don't know how. I was smart enough to figure out how to send it to her though!

Sorry about your furfriend falling boy.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

I just want everyone to know that the SECOND I have disposable income again and can float vet fees I'm getting another cat. This thread is to blame. Mango shouldn't be alone and man....oh man...the cuteness. :wubu:


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> These two kittens live out in the country with my Mother-in-law. Cuddles, is their Mother.
> 
> View attachment 7702
> 
> ...



Oooohh Cuddles is purty... good photo!  ​


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 14, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> ...man....oh man...the cuteness. :wubu:



God! 
Could you stop talking about yourself for 5 minutes?!

 ​


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 14, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> God!
> Could you stop talking about yourself for 5 minutes?!
> 
> ​



AH HA HA. You certainly know how to make a girl blush!


----------



## Donna (Jul 14, 2006)

I think most folks have already seen my babies....but for those who have not:

This is Connery, double-0-purr. He's about twenty pounds of pure fuzz, love and is the most demanding little git. Has been since he was a kitten. I helped his mother, who passed away in 2004, give birth to him and his sisters in 2000. My ex-husband has his two sisters from her final litter, and might have kept Connery when we divorced except that Connery hated him so much there was no way I could leave him. I was terribly worried about introducing Connery to Chuck when he and I first got together. I had brought a couple previous dates to my place and he had acted the same way to them as he had my ex. But from day one, he was never skittish or even mean to Chuck. These days, he's more CHuck's cat than he is mine. Here's a picture of the two of them doing what they do best:





This is my baby girl, Caitlyn or Caitie-boo as we call her. I've had her for close to ten years and I just adore her. She's very affectionate and not real active. She has the loudest purr-motor of any cat I have ever encountered. She also likes to knock Connery around every time he tries to mess with her, even though he is twice her size. But even though she's mean to her little brother, she is still very affectionate to every one else in the house. She's tiny, but she's in definitely in charge!


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2006)

These are pics of my friend, *Friday's*, cat, Jez (I think her nickname is Queen of Everything, if I'm remembering correctly! ).






And my fave. She looks regal, no? 






Jez, is wonderful, Friday. 

I'm loving looking at all these aminals!


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2006)

These are mine. Gandalf, the kindest most gentle dog I've ever known, and my all-time favorite non-human. We adopted him from the local dog groomer, who said he ran in as if someone was chasing him. His tail was docked and he was assessed by the groomer as being part golden retriever, part coyote. When our cat, Nermal, had babies and then was killed in the street shortly thereafter (she was one of the outside cats we adopted), Gandalf took care of them. Of course he couldn't feed them, but he groomed them and herded them away from trouble -- carrying them ever so gingerly by the head, if needed. He had the most beautiful soul ever, and I miss him so dearly. He has been dead for about seven years now. My, but I love that guy.






Then there's Patch, badass kitty. I've talked before about the neighbors' dobermans being afraid of him, and how he won a fight with a badger (we lived on a few acres at the time). He was the other adopted outside cat that we inherited when our neighbor had to move and couldn't bring his cats with him. Patch liked to come in once in a while, look around as if it were a different planet and then leave. Guess he was just making sure everything was okay, but he definitely did not like to stay indoors for any length of time. Unfortunately, Patch died of cancer about eight years ago.






It's sad that the only pics of my sweeties I can post are of dead ones. There are many more dogs, cats and bunnies that I've loved, but I won't put you all through that right now, but it sucks that I can have no furbabies at this point. My life will be changing drastically, and it wouldn't be fair to take in a pet and not be able to keep it. But I tell you, it's been years now since I've had any animals in my life. I haven't ever been this long without animals around, ever, and it's a keen longing.

I ran out of rep, dang it. So many great pics and stories here.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 14, 2006)

This is my kitty, and my ratties! 
My cat's name is Bean, and my rats are Mako (as in Makoto, SailorJupiter) and Mars (as in SailorMars) My poor Marsy has rat breast cancer and is getting a tumor removed on Monday. Anyone like rats enough to pray for a quick recovery?


----------



## Esme (Jul 14, 2006)

This is My sweet boy!  

View attachment Bubby Crop.jpg


----------



## Friday (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks Tina! I tried to rep you thanks but it's being stingy.


----------



## Ash (Jul 14, 2006)

This is Oliver.





And the new baby that will be here in a few weeks (!)








His name will probably be Riley.


----------



## herin (Jul 14, 2006)

This is a pic of me and Oliver. He is my furry son.  
View attachment 7717


----------



## moonvine (Jul 14, 2006)

First of all, Falling Boy and Tina, I am so sorry for your losses.

As most of yall know, I do cat rescue, so I am in the double digits at all times.







This is Missy. She is the light and joy of my life. She has ventricular septal disorder (a hole in her heart). I am grateful for every day she stays with me. She's 10 months old now.







Princess






Shortcake






Pie


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 14, 2006)

Well here are the two pets in my house.....my kitty, Girlcat, who is 13. And then their is my parents dog, Heidi, who is 3 and a long haird weiner dog. 
Stacey 

View attachment IMGP1734.jpg


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 14, 2006)

View attachment sam 2.jpg


here is my baby


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 14, 2006)

I just love seeing all these cutie pies... thanks to everyone for sharing them.


----------



## Tina (Jul 14, 2006)

Friday said:


> Thanks Tina! I tried to rep you thanks but it's being stingy.



You're welcome, Friday. No sweat. Jez must be adored!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 15, 2006)

I love this thread. Here are my pets.

This is Spankie, she is 11. 





I had to put her mother to sleep a couple of weeks ago. Her mother, Sparkie was 17 and was blind and deaf. They have a pet door so they can go in and out as they please. She couldnt find her way back in the house anymore. I was afraid she would die out in the hot sun while I was at work. I miss her very much.


This link goes to my axolotl gallery. I have 6 Mexican Axolotls.
http://www.webpak.net/~cynorita/axolotlgallery/axolotlhome.htm

This link goes to my guppy gallery. Aquariums of past and present.
http://www.webpak.net/~cynorita/guppygallery.htm


----------



## IdahoCynth (Jul 15, 2006)

Ashley said:


> This is Oliver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG they are so cute! I want a puppy so bad.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 15, 2006)

What adorable pets everyone has! I wish I could have something furry in the house, but my fella's allergic. However, just as wonderful - my fantastic flock!

Leroy Oscar Meyer (Meyer's Parrot)





Madison (Goffin's Cockatoo) Her story is a great one... I found her walking down the street...





Vinny "The Needle" Boombatz (Cockatiel... OF DOOM- man that pic is huge, sorry!)





Felix (African Grey, and the baby of the flock)





Parrots represent! lol


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 15, 2006)

:smitten: I've said "Awwww" enough times while reading this thread to roll my eyes at myself.
*You guys rock! *
I loooove all of your animals, but best of all, everyone sounds so proud of their kiddies! Gotta hand out more rep to you all now.  

.... thinking about getting a parrot now....


Ummm I just gave rep to the wrong person. Heehee... when you read what I wrote, you'll know who you are...​


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 15, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> .... thinking about getting a parrot now....



me too! 
We parrot-sat for a friend who had a very scary illness and had to be hospitalized for almost 6 weeks. Deeker was an African Grey, and the absolute funniest bird I have ever seen, he definitely could have been on America's Funniest Animals. He didn't fly well, but could scramble like nobody's business. The dogs were by turns cowed and incredibly curious, but there were no accidents. 
He would burp and make - I swear - a farting noise, like a raspberry - if he saw you eating. Over and over and over. We wound up moving him to the bedroom when dinner was ready.
He would cackle when the phone rang and then do loop de loops around his perch. If you turned on music with a good beat, he'd dance - bobbing the head, shuffling from foot to foot, it was crazy. By the time he'd left, he could imitate the precise tone of our phone too. 

I just worry about the darn bird outliving me, and having to "will" him to someone....


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 15, 2006)

Ha ha ha, oh my goodness yes. Felix is only about a year and a half old, and she makes some INCREDIBLE noises. The can do the motorola ring-change noise so well I have to check if I'm not paying attention to one or the other, makes a farting noise that I simply couldn't imagine where she learned it:doh:, and speaks and laughs in my voice. I think I also heard the 24 scene-change tick noise, and the knock on the front door _the way it sounded in our old apartment._ I mean, that's not even all of it, but she is hilarious.

Two of my others talk too, but not as well. Leroy is always cat-calling at me, and telling himself what a good boy he is. lol

Sorry to continue on about them, but it is hard not to. I love talking about them. 




Kimberleigh said:


> me too!
> We parrot-sat for a friend who had a very scary illness and had to be hospitalized for almost 6 weeks. Deeker was an African Grey, and the absolute funniest bird I have ever seen, he definitely could have been on America's Funniest Animals. He didn't fly well, but could scramble like nobody's business. The dogs were by turns cowed and incredibly curious, but there were no accidents.
> He would burp and make - I swear - a farting noise, like a raspberry - if he saw you eating. Over and over and over. We wound up moving him to the bedroom when dinner was ready.
> He would cackle when the phone rang and then do loop de loops around his perch. If you turned on music with a good beat, he'd dance - bobbing the head, shuffling from foot to foot, it was crazy. By the time he'd left, he could imitate the precise tone of our phone too.
> ...


----------



## Michelle (Jul 16, 2006)

So glad to see your birds. I'd love to hear the story of your cockatoo.

Birds are such fun critters. They're hilarious, for one, and so darned affectionate. I have two cockatiels and it's really fun being the leader of a flock. It's amazing how well they travel. I have a little travel case for them and they really love going for car rides. I've taken them to work several times because the ladies in the office keep asking me to, and they have a great time at the office. My oldest, Nigel, loves to take pieces of paper and stuff them between my calculator buttons and then remove them. He also likes to "help" me type on my keyboard.

The vet told me that when I got Nigel he'd probably regurgitate to me between a year and a year and a half, because he was so bonded to me, and that's what tiels do to their mates. Well, Nigel regurgitated last weekend, but it was to his reflection in the bathroom mirror. Apparently he thinks he's so charming, he took himself as his mate. The ultimate in narcissism!

I had another male named Ian, but sweet little Ian got PDD and died in June. So now I have Emma, who was a baby when I brought her home. She's moving into adolescense and doing the little kid thing of hanging upside down on her cage and spreading her wings and running around everywhere, testing things out. She's getting fairly proficient at flying, but doesn't have landing down very well yet, and ends up landing on my face half the time.

Birds are really cool creatures and I'm totally in love. Here's a picture of Emma cuddling with me ...





... and one of Nigel and Emma (Emma is in the foreground) on my shoulder.


----------



## Tina (Jul 16, 2006)

Out.of.habit, never apologize for talking about your birds. Michelle knows me enough to know I never have enough of it, and that goes for yours, too. I want to hear the cocatoo story, too.  I mean, how often does one find a bird just walking down the street??

Michelle, I always love to hear about your birdies. I find them fascinating creatures and never tire of it. Your babies are beautiful, but not as beautiful as you.


----------



## Peanut the Wonder Dog (Jul 16, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> How do we give rep to our pets?
> 
> These animals rock! Very cute!


Uh, my mom (Sandie) and dad (Wayne) do it all the time.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Tina, for that reassurance! That's awesome of you - I guess I'm getting over that newbie "I hope they like me..." phase. 

So- Madison.

I was driving to work (my last day as an practicum intern, interestingly enough) and prior to my morning coffee, I saw an incredibly white pigeon wandering down the sidewalk across the street from me. Noticing a man walking behind it, staring confusedly, it only took a couple more seconds for my mind to register "parrot." Mind you, this was downtown Worcester, MA (Kelly Sq, if you're familiar), and traffic is by no means... gentle, particularly not at that hour. So, performing a marvelous k-turn mid-block, I pulled up next to said confused man, who was at this point holding the bird. 

"S'cuse me sir, is that your bird?"
"Honey, I don't even know what the hell kind of bird this is. I think it's hungry though, it was chewing on some twigs."
"I think I can take care of that, mind if I give it a shot?"
"Sure. I don't know what to do with a bird. I just don't know if it's tame, or if it'll get in the car without flying off."
I put out my hand to the bird, and said gently, "Step up." She did.
"Do you have any change?" said the man...

I set her quickly on the floor of the car, not being sure how friendly she was and got out the pellet/seed travel food I had in the glove compartment (this is not because I drive around looking for parrots to rescue, I had been traveling with Felix the weekend before...lol), a couple parrot foot-toys from my purse, andsome water in one of those liter-size aquafina caps (and a couple bills for the man). She dove beak-first into the food, drank some of the water, and began to do a toss-catch trick with the cap. I was hers.

So, I drove home, asked my brother (whom of which was serendipitously visiting at the time) to bring out a carrier, so that I could figure out what to do with her, and I called work to let them know I would not be coming in that day (which was ok, this had not been the ideal relationship). At this point, Madison, having given up on showing me her trick, climbed underneath the passenger seat where it was cool, and had closed her eyes. I (bravely or stupidly) put my hands under the seat and pulled her out gently, and placed her in the carrier with food, water, and toys. Then, I went to my bird guru's home, where she clipped her wings (since at this point, even if she could fly unclipped, she wouldn't have been able to fend for herself, or protect herself from harm), and we made an appointment with a vet after being unable to locate any owners that had called shelters, vets, or made posts online or in the local paper. 

Vet's best guess:
Madison is a 25y/o, likely older, wild-caught Goffin's Cockatoo. Her band indicates that she had been imported legally, but that was outlawed in the 80's. He guessed that she had been out in the "wilds of worcester" for weeks, if not a couple months. He also guessed that she had climbed into the shade in my car to pass on, and likely would not have lived through the day without medical attention.
He gave her some vitamin shots, did some bloodwork (to test for major and minor psittacine diseases, as well as other important functions), and cleared her to go home with me, quarantined from my other babies. 
Whew! The search began to find owners, thorough, though half-hearted. A couple months later, I let that go. The consensus was that it was meant to be.
So, a little about Madison. Crazy, wild-caught cockatoo as she may be, it took her a couple months to recouperate. She started playing more, making more noise, and was constantly cuddly. She spoke once, swearing, and saying "Shut the f*** up," leading me to believe that she had at some point been abused. She is also deathly afraid of perches she isn't familiar with, broomsticks, and had been VERY afraid of stepping onto hands (after she was strong enough to protest). She is much better about hands now, a year later. This bird has every reason to be a mean, biting, screaming (okay, she's a 'too, she will always scream), crotchety old bird... and she's not. She loves to be held and pet, loves to be cuddled and swaddled like an infant. She is incredibly sweet, and warms to nearly everyone in a short period of time.
It's something, really. She is incredible.

There you have it. The (long) story of Madison.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 16, 2006)

PS: Rainahblue, if you're ever looking for info on starting with birds, totally let me know!

Michelle- your 'Tiels are adorable! They are such awesome birds.

Thanks all for being interested in the story! ) I loved writing it out!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 16, 2006)

Tina said:


> These are pics of my friend, *Friday's*, cat, Jez (I think her nickname is Queen of Everything, if I'm remembering correctly! ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

So sweet... I am sorry for your lose Tina. Thank you for the rep... it's not letting me rep you back right now but as soon as I can I will... I hope one day I get my kitty too. I looked them up and one site I went to is selling them for like $600 shots and fixed included. I hope I will be able too!! They are so darn cute! 
I also want a yorkie. My cousin has one and she is Preggers so hopefully she will keep me in mind on that... hehehe... 
I love cats!! I am not a big dog person but I have had a few dogs growning up I will have to share some pictures.. Of my boxer Chance.. He was my baby! But When we moved here we couldn't keep him only small dogs and cats with a deposit which is really high.I have to get a job soon so maybe we will be able to do it soon.
He is with my other cousin who lives in Cali so I don't get to see him any more I have asked her for more pictures but she has yet sent any. I miss him so much!















I MISS HIM!!!


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 16, 2006)

There are my boys


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Oooohh Cuddles is purty... good photo!  ​




Thanks.

I like using sepia (old-fashioned) look occasionally when I take pictures.


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 17, 2006)

I've posted pics of my babies before. These pics are really new though I'm not sure they show off all Geo and Luna's cuteness!

Here's Geo...he's 13 years old, was a stray that decided to live with us (me and my ex....I got custody). I love my boy! 

View attachment Picture 004sm.jpg


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Jul 17, 2006)

And here's my beautiful baby girl!

Here's Luna....She's about 9 or so....also a stray...and again, I got custody! 

View attachment 100_0128sm.jpg


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2006)

Erin, Chance is a beautiful Boxer. I'm sure you do miss him terribly. It's hard to give them up, isn't it?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 17, 2006)

I love all these pets. Luna is ADORABLE. I want a fuzzy, furry kitty!

Here's Chloe, on my messy purple couch (we're in the middle of a move and the place is in chaos).


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2006)

Out.of.habit, I really enjoyed the incredible story of Madison. Thank you so much for telling it. 

Vickie, I've always thought that Chloe is so pretty, and yet cute at the same time, little orally-fixated imp that she is.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Jul 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Erin, Chance is a beautiful Boxer. I'm sure you do miss him terribly. It's hard to give them up, isn't it?


 
Yeah he's my baby..I have so many other pictures but the hard not on the computer and we dont have a scanner so...I have a cute one of him in my old navy blue sunviser...her looks so cute...I do miss him so much.. Yes it is.. and it was only suppose to be for a short time.. I was going to ask the front office if we could keep him here but I didn't get a chance and before I know it my aunt told me cousin and he was wisked*sp* away to Cali.. let me tell you I told my aunt don't give him away I am going to see if I can keep him but she didn't listen to me and gave him back to my cousin. I was mad at the both of them for sometime. I still kinda am. I don't get to see him anymore or see pictures. We have a family website and I have tried a couple of times to get her to send me pictures but she hasn't she did once and I lost my hotmail account so they are gone.. I asked again and I have gotten nothing. So I will try once again and we will see what happens. Wish me luck.


Sorry.. had to vent a little.  


Thank you tho. Hugs


Everyones kiddies(cats and dogs) are so beautiful!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 17, 2006)

I just wanted to write one last little post here to thank everyone for their kind words, and general wonderfulness (there I go, creating words again...).
Also, the rep! (How much does that rock?!) Thanks for taking the time to read my ridiculously long story! 

Kimberleigh- I'm in Newark Valley (halfway between Binghamton and Ithaca), I grew up in Binghamton, and I'm back now after a three-year stint in the Boston area. ) I missed Upstate.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jul 17, 2006)

Here's Hugin - my roomie, Nancy, is his Mommy. I am Aunt Randi.

Aunt Randi bought him this great catnip mat (it opens and you can put catnip inside). He loves rolling around on it and getting stoned, as you can see. 






Rolling around hugging the mat. Look at that smile! So cute!







One stoned kitty!​


----------



## Tina (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG, Randi, that second pic is really funny. 

Erin, I'm sorry to read what you've gone through here. It's awful that she has your dog but won't even send you pictures. I don't blame you one bit for being hurt and angry.


----------



## swamptoad (Jul 17, 2006)

SVS, great pictures!

hahaha!!!


----------



## Ericthonius (Jul 18, 2006)

Oh man... I feel like Jim Fowler or Steve Irwin. Why? I'll tell you...

I've had a stray and very tiny cat living on my porch for the past two weeks, I'm not sure if it's a Munchkin or a kitten actually but it's tiny either way. Fine in and of itself but I've got two other furkids already living with me, my 'Wild House Panther' and my 'Free-Range Couch Lion', named Reinhard and Morgen, respectivly. I spoil them and love both of them silly. Also, the neighborhood Tom/Alpha Male has adopted me it seems as we're both the only things out late at night. I put out a bowl of food for him when he comes around which isn't every day but maybe four out of seven days in a week and scratches on my door and meows to tell me that it's time to turn off the flood-lights in front of my house and throw out my garbage. (Cats are wonderful creatures of habit that you can set your watch by some of them.) 

Anyhow... The local Tom, 'Limpy', comes by my place tonight after being MIA for about 5 days or so and the kitten who has been living on my porch was there at the same time and sparks flew. I was afraid for the poor kitten's life as these two weren't going to get along. I took the container of food in my pocket that was for him and went down to the first landing on my outside stairs and fed Limpy there. Crisis defused for the moment as the kitten took off. Then Limpy leaves escorts me to turn off the lights and the Kitten, now called,'Pixy', as I'm not sure if it's male or female yet but it sure is small, returns. Then everybody converges on my porch at the same time! My two kids are right inside the screen door watching the fireworks and then Limpy growls at first Pixy then me then Rienhard, which sets Reinhard off, too (Wait! The fun is just beginning!), and I know something ugly might happen any second, so I had to think of something fast. Back in the house, tear the livingroom apart and dig out the cat carrier, assemble same, (My cats see me with it, think it's time for the Vet and freak!), back outside and set the carrier with food in it as a trap to grab Pixy without Limpy seeing it happen as he I think wants in occasionally but he is a barn cat, I'd prefer a cat that'll stay indoors only. Besides, this whole area is his turf and well, you get an idea as to what the situation is now, and to top it all off he belongs to my next-door neighbor. Somehow, it worked, (Thank Freyja) and I got Pixy in the house, alive and unharmed but real scared. 

Now the second part develops:

My cats are pretty surprised by this whole episode and when I open the carrier in the house, Pixy runs through the place and hides under the bed. It's a big King-Sized Sleigh bed almost 8X8 sq/ft. Plenty of area for a 2lb. kitty to hole-up under. Then my two Smilodons, (my Morgen or 'Punkin' as I like to calll her is 14 pounds of Maine Coon Cat. I guess she qualifies as a BBK?), move in to see up close and personal what they've been looking at through the screen door for the past few weeks. Curiosity and all that. That was at 01:00 this morning and it's now almost 06:00 and the hide and seek is still in progress and I haven't a clue if they're going to get along or not as both of my furkids are acting really pissed-off at me about this impromptu development. I hope they do get along as I won't just open the door and let Pixy out again. S/He wandered into this area by either chance or whatever and picked my house specifically when there are other houses within spitting distance with kitties too so re-introducing the cat to an already stable environment isn't fair to the other outsde kitties, so I guess the best thing to do in this case if I arrive at a (Gods forbid), negative prognosis, would be to go to the place I got Morgen from as they're a No-Destroy Shelter and see if they'd be able to place the cat with a good home.

This has been a very anxious night for me that isn't over yet. Maybe because it's been 4 days short of a year since I brought Punkin home and I'm forgetting what went on with her and Reinnie and all this hissing and Woo-Wooing is normal. I hope that all three of them calm down and get along as the not knowing what to do is making me feel terrible.

Below is a not too recent picture of Reinie and Punkin, the other two I'll have to use my digital later today but it's limitation is an odd malfunction and it will only work if attached to the computer. It won't work on batteries for some strange reason.

View attachment rmrugred1.JPG


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 18, 2006)

Interesting animals you have, *IdahoCynth*... I had to click on your Axolotl.org link, since I’d never even heard of the little cuties. I love the way they look!

Oh, *Tina*, I loved your stories of Gandalf and Patch. Gandalf does sound like the sweetest souled dog ever.:wubu: I know you miss them.

*Michelle*, Emma and Nigel are goorjus! I’m so sorry about Ian.

*Friday* I love that sleepy kitty pic - that’s how I look in the morning. 

*Out.of.habit.*, I love your birdie story! It was definitely meant to be… We’ll be moving before the end of the year, and I’d love a bird once we’re settled. I’ll take you up on the offer of letting me pick your brain then.

*ChimpisDarlingAngel*, that stinks. It’s frustrating when people don’t realize how much our pets mean to us.

Wow, *Ericthonius*, what an adventure!  Definitely keep us posted...​


----------



## moonvine (Jul 18, 2006)

Hi Ericthonius,

I have a couple of suggestions for you if it is not too late (or for the next time you bring a kitty home!).

It is best to keep the new kitty in a small enclosed area (I use the bathroom for this) for the first few days, up to 2 weeks, depending on the kitty. Then spend lots of time in there with new kitty. This allows the new kitty to get adjusted to the new surroundings and to you, and the current kitties to the new kitty. When you see them start to play "footsie" under the bathroom door they are usually ready to come out.

You will want to take Pixy to the vet and get him/her tested for FIV and FELV, get initial shots, and determine what sex the little thing is 

Thanks for being compassionate enough to bring this little thing in


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 18, 2006)

I'd name names, but I'm late for work! Ya'll (and I do mean the 'a'll') know who you are:

*
I <3 Big Hearts!*


----------



## FitChick (Jul 18, 2006)

We adopted a white cat with one blue and one yellow eye recently. We named her Helen (as in Keller), because genetically, most white cats with one blue eye are deaf in the ear on the side where the blue eye is.

But since it now seems her hearing is fantastic (at least its better than mine!), and since she has filled out and looks so much better than when we first got her, we decided the "Helen" stands for Helen of Troy!

We met a woman online who found her as a stray, starving and seemed to have recently had kittens. This nice lady took her home, took her to the vet, got her spayed and cleaned up, and apart from being way underweight at the time and having a beaten-up face (another cat or dog must have attacked her), she was okay.

We have had her for a month, and the facial injury is gone, she has gained weight, and her fur looks beautiful! Now if only I could find the scanner and digital camera so hubby can scan in or take some pics of her (both are still packed up somewhere, since we recently moved.)

Our black cat, Cleo, who got out of the house shortly before we moved from NJ, unfortunately has not yet been found. She was last seen eating outside a neighbor's house in NJ, and the woman who lives there keeps trying to grab her, but with no luck.


----------



## Jes (Jul 18, 2006)

FitChick said:


> Our black cat, Cleo, who got out of the house shortly before we moved from NJ, unfortunately has not yet been found. She was last seen eating outside a neighbor's house in NJ, and the woman who lives there keeps trying to grab her, but with no luck.


Damned uppity black cats...


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 18, 2006)

Good job on checking into getting a live trap. 

And I mean, even better idea on just having the neighbor try to catch her. I know; you were just SO busy. I mean, between moving and defending your beliefs on a board to a bunch of strangers, what can you do?

Here's an idea: Take a bus back to your old house and go and get your cat.


----------



## Mini (Jul 18, 2006)

Don't know how interesting any of you will find this, but we got Kinsey "second-hand," so to speak.

The first owners bought her with the intent of breeding her. Apparently she gave birth to one litter, but once the owners realised that it required actual effort, they called the breeder back and said that if she wanted to come get her, she could, but otherwise they'd take her out back and shoot her.

The original breeder balked at this, and drove down to Michigan to collect her. When she found Kinsey it was obvious she'd been horribly abused; she was about 20 pounds underweight, had straw for hair and a couple bald patches, a bloody disgusting ear infection (which still rears up occasionally), and she was afraid of just about everything. Oh, yeah, and their son had beat the living shit out of her for the past three years, too. 

The breeder took her home and spent a couple days getting her checked out; the vet believed that she'd been beaten so bad that she suffered from some slight brain damage, evidenced by one of her eyes being... not quite dead, but not fully-formed, if that makes any sense.

She eventually put her up for adoption, at which point my parents saw the ad in the paper and decided to give her a once-over. (We fell in love with the Aussie breed thanks to Brooker, and here was a chance to get another pure-bred for free. Who could resist?)

To say that Kinsey immediately warmed to my mother is an understatement. As soon as Kinsey *met* her, she kinda sprang to life and wouldn't leave her alone. The owner said that Kinsey hadn't clung to anyone quite like she did to my mom. It was adorable.

(I know, it sounds tacky as fuck, like, made-for-TV tacky, but it's the fuckin' truth.)

Anyway, they took her home for a "trial;" we had to see if Brooker and her would get along, and sure enough, they bonded straight off. They made a cute couple, even if Brooker was a) too stupid to realise he'd been neutered for the past decade, and b) not quite sure how to properly mount her anyway.

Problem was, as much as she trusted my mother, she was rather more fearful of the rest of us. It was a good 6 months before she calmed down when my mom was gone, and about 3 years before she really seemed to trust anyone else. 

Thankfully, she's now an absolute joy, and while she's still a bit high-strung, she's completely and totally worth it. I couldn't imagine not having her around. 

Hell, my dad is convinced that she saved his life a few years ago. He used to take her to his office while he owned his own business, and she scared off a man who had come to "talk" about his girlfriend's dismissal. Can't get much better than that. 

That's it. Hope ya' liked.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks for the well wishes  Mars came out of surgery well, and now I just have to be on 24 hour mom duty making sure she doesn't chew out the stitches too soon. Did you know they sometimes give pets a mixture of pain meds and valium after operations? 

I hope she can go back into the main cage with her sister soon. They're both a bit depressed due to the seperation. 

Cute pets everyone! I love seeing pictures of kitties especially


----------



## luvssbbws (Jul 18, 2006)

Youza!! Never mess with a hungry CAT... 

View attachment IMG_1245.JPG


----------



## Tina (Jul 18, 2006)

Wonderful post, Ericthonius. 

I'm so glad Kinsey has a good home now. People who abuse animals should get tough sentences. I'm glad that in some states they do, but unfortunately, not all.


----------



## Ericthonius (Aug 3, 2006)

Permit me to introduce the newest member of our pride:

*Boing!*

View attachment boing1pf2.jpg


Why "Boing?", you may ask. You gotta see this little guy play, he does backflips and seems to be indefatigable. I always wondered when they were going to come out with a nuclear powered housecat... It seems that one showed up at my doorstep. I think I'll keep him.


I'll add more to this post probably tomorrow as I've been screwing around for hours trying to re-size these damn pictures and I need to step away from my poor, overworked, cowbox, Becky, for a while.


----------



## Rainahblue (Aug 3, 2006)

luvssbbws said:


> Youza!! Never mess with a hungry CAT...



Ha! That is so cute! Looks like someone just told a really good cat joke...​


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 14, 2006)

Fear This!!!!!!! 

View attachment Wonder Pup.JPG


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 14, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Fear This!!!!!!!




That is _f a n t a s t i c_. Kudos for the clever costume! (Or is that just her day-to-day-girl-on-the-go look?)


----------



## Lovelyone (Oct 14, 2006)

I have a lovely cat, named Cat. She is family friendly...and loves to cuddle. She meows when she wants food, pats you on the leg with her paw when she wants up, sits on your shoulder like a parrot (while you are walking at times) and she can open a screen door on her own. Now if only she could close the door behind her, and learn to be potty trained..I would have it made!


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 14, 2006)

Lovelyone said:


> I have a lovely cat, named Cat. She is family friendly...and loves to cuddle. She meows when she wants food, pats you on the leg with her paw when she wants up, sits on your shoulder like a parrot (while you are walking at times) and she can open a screen door on her own. Now if only she could close the door behind her, and learn to be potty trained..I would have it made!



What an expression! lol I believe she would in fact eat my dog!


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 14, 2006)

out.of.habit said:


> That is _f a n t a s t i c_. Kudos for the clever costume! (Or is that just her day-to-day-girl-on-the-go look?)



No, not her day to day thing...she's generally more of a diva


----------



## BBWModel (Oct 15, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> Fear This!!!!!!!




Zandoz...this dog hates you soooooo much right now! LOL

 

Rachael


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 16, 2006)

BBWModel said:


> Zandoz...this dog hates you soooooo much right now! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Rachael



This time I'm the innocent onethis was the doing of daughter Sherry...with Pammie's encouragement. Actually, Princess (aka Puppyzilla, aka WonderPup) is ia little diva ham...she loves the camera.


----------



## supersoup (Oct 16, 2006)

this is my dog, maggie may. she's a scottie dog, and SO BAD!!!!! 

View attachment maggiemay.JPG


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 20, 2006)

supersoup...I love your maggie may!! She is adorable. My mom has three scotties and a wheaten, and they are a mess, but I love them! I don't have a picture of the wheaten, but here are Annie, Katy and MacGyver:


----------



## supersoup (Oct 20, 2006)

Awwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 20, 2006)

I have the funniest little family here. I told about my narcoleptic cat on another thread...here he is...Captain Happy:









I also have two little girls, Chyna and Molly. Molly is about a year younger than Chyna, and was recently going through her adolescent stage....and LOVED to torment Chyna by pouncing on her...lying close to her and playing with her tail while she was trying to sleep, etc. Lately, though, Chyna has turned the table. For some reason, they love my dog, Chihuly. They are always playing with her, and anything with her scent is like candy to them. When she isn't on her bed, they get a huge thrill out of laying in it and rubbing themselves on it. It's a big bed for them, but they simply cannot share it. They are always fighting like kids over who gets to lie in the bed. Chyna seems to have the upper hand in this area, and nearly always wins. She also seems to be of the mind that anything Molly is playing with is automatically hers to take away, as she regularly does this. Tonight, I got new feathered cat toys at the store, which had three on the package. I gave one to each of them, and it was only a matter of minutes before Chyna had both of them, guarding them closely to ensure Molly couldn't get either. It was quite comical.

Molly watches while Chyna teases her with the new toys:









Chyna after winning the battle of the bed:





Chihuly asking me for a dog treat:






And mugging for the camera: 













How can anyone resist that face??


----------



## Tina (Oct 20, 2006)

Captain Happy looks like Captain Wasted in that first pic, Joy.  

Your little aminal family is _adorable_!


----------



## MoonGoddess (Oct 20, 2006)

_I wish I could rep my precious JC (Just Cat)..._





_
And this is Gremmy. She is 11 now and has a real attitude!_


----------



## activistfatgirl (Oct 20, 2006)

My head just exploded from all the cute.

So, I've already posted about Mango, my fat and lazy grey cat.

I'm adopting a special cat next weekend. He was a co-worker's years ago, was adopted to someone else and "lost" and found again. I'm taking him in either for ever or until that co-worker comes back to Detroit.

His name is Macho. Because he likes to fight and make a "macho" face.

Mango and Macho. That's so effing cute I can't stand it.

Loooooook:


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

I can't have a cat where I live,too much of a deposit needed.My mom's 21 year old cat Shep died last month and 4 days later my sister and I took her to Animal Services to help her choose a new friend.Most of the cats were napping when we got there, but soon, many of them started to stir.We looked at the last enclosure on the left,top cage..and..there was Bucky.He was pawing at the door and basically performing for us.I took him out, to make sure he was not wild acting, and my mom started to pet him.He reached out and gently tapped my mom on the face.I looked at her and said,"oh geez, I am thinking he might be the one?".She looked at me and said, "Oh, I think so".She looked like a little kid discovering something new and wonderful.At that moment, Bucky WAS her boy!The name someone at the shelter had given him was...Kismet 

No cat can take the place of Shep, in my mom's heart, but she sure loves this 'little demon'(my mom calls him names like that, because he has more energy than any 6 month old kitten I have ever seen..she then says she loves him..heh).Last weekend I forgot to close the lid on the toilet.The little freak zoomed in from the living room, and sight unseen,went flying into the mysterious hole.*L* He came out trying to bring a bit of dignity back to the situation..and to dry off.

I think my dad had something to do with things as well.The day before we had to take Shep in, because she was dehydrated, we went to visit my dad's grave.We were bent over, cleaning his marker, when I felt a warmth against my right calf.Was a beautiful orange and white cat.We had not seen him approach and was surprised.He was rubbing against the three of us and playing.I went to the car and got some of the food we had bought for Shep and fed him.He was perfectly happy playing in th graveyard..jumping on monuments.I think both my dad and Shep were in cahoots(dont say that word everyday..heh).

Anyway, such a long post! Here are a few pictures of the demon feline 

Well..first is sweet Shep..


----------



## mossystate (Oct 20, 2006)

and...now for Satan's Lil Helper..heh....


----------



## Zandoz (Oct 20, 2006)

MoonGoddess said:


> _I wish I could rep my precious JC (Just Cat)..._



One of our cats is named JP (Just Pussycat). We just call him P. He's our two-cell wonder...two brain cells...one for sleeping and the other a backup for the first. He's kind of a living example of "the lights are on, but nobody's home"...but then they always say that pets take after their masters (in this case me). 

View attachment jpman.jpg


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 20, 2006)

the laziest cat in the world




called Mimi








and my friend cutiest bird  ..called Bilbah


----------



## BBWDREAMLOVER (Oct 20, 2006)

Heres my wittle loveable huggable puppy :wubu: 
Sniper 

View attachment 576725158_l.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Oct 21, 2006)

UPDATE: 

The girls made up. 







Oh, and to pump up the cuteness factor even more, I found a really old picture of Chyna, from when she was about as big as my big toe:


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Oh, how sweet, Joy!!! 

Dark_Hart, what a lovely cockatoo! Tell us about Bilbah's personality, won't you?


----------



## Friday (Oct 21, 2006)

OMG, cuteness overload!

Joy, all Chihuly needs for his Halloween costume is an eyepatch.


----------



## ATrueFA (Oct 21, 2006)

All the pets are so cute. Here is Stinky:


Dave


----------



## tinkerbell (Oct 21, 2006)

Here is my baby  His name is Cocoa, he's just over 2 years old now. He's a Chihuahua that we adopted from a shelter in our area. I cant believe someone gave him up - he is just the best dog ever. So friendly, so full of love, and very smart  But I'm his mama, so of course I'd say that  But he's not the typical Chihuahua - he's friendly, LOVES kids, loves people in general. He's about 10 lbs, so he's a little bit bigger than a typical chi, which we don't mind at all. I think thats why his owner got rid of him - he wasn't that 'teacup Chihuahua' they probably paid big $$ for.

Anyway, here are some pictures of him

My fiance taught him how to 'sit pretty'














He'll carry around the weirdest things, and he gets so excited





This is how he was sleeping under this blanket


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 21, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, how sweet, Joy!!!
> 
> Dark_Hart, what a lovely cockatoo! Tell us about Bilbah's personality, won't you?



sometimes Bilbah makes some silly noises ...Specially when I am not in the mood... :doh: 

..and sometimes Blibah come near my father ...Bilbah want to play with my father 

I don't know why Bilbah love my father more than anybody else 

maybe because my father hate cockatoo ..and always shout..keep Bilbah away..keep bilbah away


----------



## Dark_Hart (Oct 21, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> All the pets are so cute. Here is Stinky:
> 
> 
> Dave



woow ..what a lovely cat


----------



## out.of.habit (Oct 21, 2006)

I love when this thread takes off every now and again. Some gorgeous pets - I have a soft spot for the feathered ones, but I do often wish I could have a furry pet. 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## supersoup (Oct 21, 2006)

my maggie is SO BAD. every day when i come home from work, she won't let me up the stairs and through the gate until she's done running around like a madwoman. i taped her today, with my digicam. it's crappy-ish, but you get the point.


----------



## Tina (Oct 21, 2006)

Dark_Hart said:


> I don't know why Bilbah love my father more than anybody else
> 
> maybe because my father hate cockatoo ..and always shout..keep Bilbah away..keep bilbah away



I love this! 

Tink, I had a friend whose aunt had a teacup chihuahua that liked to steal paper money. You'd better watch out if your purse was on the floor, because she would find a way to get your money and drag it to her bed and put it under her little mattress. My friend used to bring her a dollar bill every time she visited.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 2, 2006)

my dog is so independent, it drives me nuts...i have to chase her for 10 minutes to catch her to even take her outside to potty. anyhow...i've developed a way to trick her into getting close enough for me to smooch her finally!! i just hijack one of her favorite toys...


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 3, 2006)

This thread is so fun. A nightmare for some, I'm sure, hehehehehe, and I'm about to add to the hell with blurry cat pix! But I don't care, they're too damn cute. 

I have two very naughty female cats: Ursula and Hermione. I named Ursula first (got her first too) because of this (3-y-o?) photo below on the left! The photo came from the friend who was nursing her and I just thought she looked like a little naughty bear cub (she is). Hermione is the blurry B&W cat on the right, and intensely polydactl, if you can see from photo. Way too many toeses. Cats! Cats! (p.s. 'Ursula' and 'Hermione' are two jolly horrible sisters in a series of English novels I love--I couldn't resist naming them as a set when I got H some months later. They bicker constantly and make up.)


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 3, 2006)

Chihuly is a great dog name, Joy! Fun to say.


----------



## supersoup (Nov 14, 2006)

AAAHAHHHAHAHHAAAA!!!!!!!

my mom bought my dog a present todayyyyyy...and she HATES it!!! hahahahahaaaaaa!!! the look on maggie's face says it all...









she hates it, it's hilarious.


----------



## Carrie (Nov 21, 2006)

I just have to rep my dog Danny, who recently, at almost four years old, taught himself how to "sit" on command. My ex and I thought he was perhaps not the brightest bulb in the box, albeit very sweet, but damned if that dog didn't watch the other dogs "sit" for treats, and learn it himself. The other day I took a piece of cheese out of the fridge, and he came running up to me and sat down expectantly. I gave him a nibble, he got up, I said, "Sit...?" and he planted his butt down so fast I almost didn't see it happen! 

I'm very impressed with my sweet, smart dog, and I've promised him never to underestimate his intelligence again. (he's a world-class napper, too, as you can see).


----------



## Pear320 (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww .. everyone's little ones are so adorable!! This is my little 10 lb. "boss" .. her name is Madi (I just hope I can get the picture to show). 

View attachment Madi 003.jpg


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 28, 2006)

Took these pictures today of my not so little baby. He'll be a year old in just under 3 weeks!


----------



## Carrie (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh, Ella, that is one seriously cute puppy-head!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 7, 2006)

Mahtu, the lovable (sometimes merry) frump:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 7, 2006)

Oh wow, Miss T, that dog is like.... _movie_ cute. :wubu:


----------



## supersoup (Dec 7, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Oh wow, Miss T, that dog is like.... _movie_ cute. :wubu:


totally. benji and mahtu. i can see it now!


----------



## JoyJoy (Feb 8, 2007)

Back again with the continuing drama of my furry friends. 

My dog has her own bed in the living room; however, the cats adore it and use it when she's not around. Last weekend, when the boys were inside, Mystic the cat decided he simply must have it. He and Chihuly went back and forth over who was going to sleep on it, to the point that they almost came to blows. Finally, they reached a compromise: 






Last weekend, someone dumped two kittens in my yard. They were almost frozen by the time we found them, but thankfully, they have survived and are doing well. I hadn't planned on having more cats, but these two are quickly winning me over. If I can't find a good home for them, they'll definitely have a home with me. I haven't named them, but here's the little girl:





I don't have a picture of the boy yet, but will soon. 

Oh, and the girls say hi:


----------



## Tooz (Feb 8, 2007)

AHH KITTEN AHH KITTEN :wubu: !!!!


----------



## Butterbelly (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a pic of one of my babies...Miss Abigail. She's a Kerry Blue Terrier. 

I'll post pictures of the Yorkies and the two cats later on. 
She loves the computer.





Posing pretty for me.


----------



## Friday (Feb 8, 2007)

That little girl kitten is adorable. I've never seen a black nose in a pale face like that and you have two!


----------



## Dark_Hart (Feb 8, 2007)

I found this pic from the net..but OMG ..how cute is that :batting:


----------



## UberAris (Feb 9, 2007)

Sammy, he's half asleep... but what else is new?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 9, 2007)

I was messing around with the Macro function on my camera.. Kitten was not real happy about that





and Brian got a job at the North Pole this year


----------



## MissToodles (Feb 9, 2007)

Mahtu wallows in the grass.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Feb 9, 2007)




----------



## dreamer72fem (Feb 9, 2007)

I dont have a picture...but a video I uploaded online. We had a heavy snow and Heidi had to help mom shoveling. She just loves to jump into the deep snow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kh3kOfdw6cs
Stacey


----------



## Kimberleigh (Feb 9, 2007)

Dreamer - Heidi is ADORABLE - what a cute video!

Jackie likes to wallow in the snow, even when there's very little left.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Feb 16, 2007)

Kimberleigh said:


> Jackie likes to wallow in the snow, even when there's very little left.



too cute!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Apr 21, 2007)

I just had to pull this thread out because I'm now a proud kitten "Aunty". I also finally took pictures of our outdoor "barn cat" group and of course, a picture of the proud mom - Marmy. I still haven't changed the date on my camera, so the actual date is April 2007.  

View attachment Me and the kittens, April 21 2007.jpg


View attachment Me and Marmy mommy, April 21, 2007.jpg


View attachment Out kitties eating supper, April 15, 2007.jpg


View attachment Daisy, Tux and Patch, April 15, 2007.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

I've got more kitty pictures! All photos taken this month, May 2007. 

View attachment Buster and Tiger attacking Marmy with Matty on the side, May 9.jpg


View attachment El Tigre or Tiger taken May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment KooKoo on the back porch May 5 2007.jpg


View attachment Marmy attacking Matty, Tiger checking out my foot, May 9, 2007.jpg


View attachment Matty, Tiger and Buster May 5 2007.jpg


----------



## Kaz (May 10, 2007)

This is my baby  He's 15 and still a cute little doggie:wubu:


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 10, 2007)

Kaz said:


> This is my baby  He's 15 and still a cute little doggie:wubu:



Awww, what a cutie!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2007)

Riley as a kitten










Riley now


----------



## Surlysomething (May 10, 2007)

I did it the right way, I swear.


----------



## Fuzzy (May 17, 2007)

We adopted a cat last year, kids named her Snowbell (I nick'd her Snowy.. and that stuck). Snowy is a stuck-inside cat, since she was declawed by a previous owner. On occasion, Snowy gets cabin fever, and she gets a supervised visit to our secluded backyard. 

View attachment snowy1.jpg


View attachment snowy2.jpg


View attachment snowy3.jpg


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 17, 2007)

Red Eye removal is one thing, what about "Blue Eye"?!

And no, he's not pooping! He's darting about and twisting; like he does when he wants to play! 

View attachment pup.JPG


----------



## MsGreenLantern (May 20, 2007)

After several months fighting inoperable lymph-spreading cancer, my beloved rat Mars was put to sleep on Satuday morning. 

Fortunately I was able to find new babies to introduce to Mars's life-time cagemate since she will be intensely depressed being alone for the first time in her life.

I really don't handle these things well. I really wish I were at home with my family right now, not five hours away.


----------



## Vice Admiral D (May 20, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> After several months fighting inoperable lymph-spreading cancer, my beloved rat Mars was put to sleep on Satuday morning.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to find new babies to introduce to Mars's life-time cagemate since she will be intensely depressed being alone for the first time in her life.
> 
> I really don't handle these things well. I really wish I were at home with my family right now, not five hours away.



I'm sorry to hear that, Ms GL; hang in there.


----------



## dreamer72fem (May 20, 2007)

Here is a video I shot recently of our dog Heidi.
Stacey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rk7BPsqqp6w


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 20, 2007)

MsGreenLantern said:


> After several months fighting inoperable lymph-spreading cancer, my beloved rat Mars was put to sleep on Satuday morning.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to find new babies to introduce to Mars's life-time cagemate since she will be intensely depressed being alone for the first time in her life.
> 
> I really don't handle these things well. I really wish I were at home with my family right now, not five hours away.



Awww, so sorry to hear about Mars. It is a difficult thing when a beloved furry friend and family member leaves our lives. I am glad that you were able to find friends for his cagemate.

Hugs,
Punkin


----------



## Friday (May 29, 2007)

The Buster Monster. He still misses his sister Fluffer Nutter, but he eases our hearts even when he's being enough trouble for both of them.







And Jezebel, the Disgusted...


----------



## out.of.habit (May 29, 2007)

Friday, they're SO CUTE! Your description of Jezebel is perfect. (Or Purrrfect. SORRY! Couldn't help it. It had to be done.)


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2007)

Cuddles had more kittens. 5 kittens total. I have taken various pictures of them. I'll have to later take some updated pictures of them, as they now are quite BIGGER.  

Some pictures to share:

View attachment outdoor 015.jpg


View attachment kittens4.jpg


View attachment kittens3.jpg


View attachment kittens6.jpg


View attachment kittens2.jpg


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (May 29, 2007)

There you have it...I am lame enough to take a picture of a picture, lol. This is Monique aka Neekers. She passed away alone after 14 years by my side...it still breaks my heart...it has been 2 years since she passed.  I loved her more than I have ever loved anyone.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 29, 2007)

Friday! You've got some beautiful cats. Just love Buster (we've got a kitten I've dubbed Buster) and Jezebel's expression is priceless.

Swampy! You are quite the photographer. I'm gonna have to show these pics to hubby and nudge him into taking pics of our 3 little ones. I've tried, but haven't got the hang of my digital camera.

BigBellySSBBW - So sorry about your doggy friend, Neekers. It is hard to let go of someone special like that. With time, you'll remember the happy times. and maybe someday you'll be able to open your heart to another furry friend.

~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi! Well, I'm not as wonderful a photographer as Swamptoad, but here's the latest of my kittens. Some taken last month and some today. Again - just ignore the date stamp.  

View attachment Buster and Tiger, May 28, 2007.jpg


View attachment Buster, June 3, 2007.jpg


View attachment Matty, June 3, 2007.jpg


----------



## Pookie (Jun 3, 2007)

I have 3 cats, Ebony, Beastie and Muffin, and a rabbit called Mr Bunny





Thats Beastie  





Thats Mr Bunny





My runt Muffin 





And this is Ebony


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Pookie! Love your pet pics. Especially Ebony dressed up like a princess!

~Punkin


----------



## Pookie (Jun 3, 2007)

Ebony adores dressing up, she sits and purrs whenever you put clothes on her. She had just won a competition (that pony was a special exclusive and the prize) so she was dressed up to recieve her award and thank the public for voting for pudgy cats!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2007)

I have two lovely dogs, as different in temperament as they are in size.

This is Chloe, who is part Lab, part Cattle Dog. This picture illustrates her personality - hyper, funny, and always looking for a good time.






By contrast, we have Lucy. She's a new member of our family, gotten through Craigslist of all places. When we got her she was only 35 pounds, severely underweight for a Basset. As you can see, she's filled out. And while she doesn't sleep all the time, she is definitely a power napper.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jun 3, 2007)

This is the new collie boy - Alaistair.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 3, 2007)

Some of you know my girl, to those who dont this is Haley. German shorthaired pointer/spoiled bratt.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> Riley as a kitten
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I had to let my beautiful boy go today, he was too sick.

I love you, Riley. My sweet, sweet boy. Thank you for all the laughter and joy you brought me. Callie and I will miss you terribly.

:wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## Friday (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh Surly, I'm so sorry. He'll be waiting at the Bridge but for now he's healthy again and playing with many of our beloved fur kids.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 3, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I had to let my beautiful boy go today, he was too sick.
> 
> I love you, Riley. My sweet, sweet boy. Thank you for all the laughter and joy you brought me. Callie and I will miss you terribly.
> 
> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:



I'm so sorry about your kitty, Surly. Riley was a beautiful cat and lucky to have a human who loved him so much. 

I know it's hard to say goodbye. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Carrie (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Surly. Riley was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 3, 2007)

Aw, Surly, I'm so sorry.  It's so hard to let them go, isn't it? 

Kimberleigh, your guy is adorable. And I love his very distinguished name.


----------



## tinkerbell (Jun 3, 2007)

I think I've posted pictures of our new dog. If not, here are a few 

Anyway, here is Pixie - she is sleeping in my boyfriends hat. She just decided to curl up in his hat 

This is both of them, Cocoa and Pixie, laying in the sun.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 3, 2007)

thank you for all your kind words


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 3, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I had to let my beautiful boy go today, he was too sick.
> 
> I love you, Riley. My sweet, sweet boy. Thank you for all the laughter and joy you brought me. Callie and I will miss you terribly.
> 
> :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


 
So sorry for your lose,Surly. Those of us that have gone through the same with our dear furry family members do grieve with you.

~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 23, 2007)

When I turned on the pc monitor this evening, I found this picture up for our wallpaper. I guess it was hubby's way of letting me know the he finally got a roll of film from this past winter developed. The two in bed with me are Pest (the one curled up) and Pfred is doing the flying act.

~Punkin 

View attachment Pfred and Pest in bed with me, January 2007.jpg


----------



## ModelFormerlyKnownAsBCD (Jun 23, 2007)

As much as I hate to admit it, pet pics always reduce me to "awwwwwwhoseawittlecutiefacebooboosweetiepeetiepie?"

Here's my gang, in order of youngest to oldest:





Maisy, also known as Miss Maisy May, Crazy Maisy, and Barky McBarkster. She is 10 weeks old in this pic and is almost 1 year old now (July 15). She is a sable long-haired mini dachsund. She loves squeaky toys (and apparently squeaky anything--caught 2 mice this week in the backyard) and is completely obsessed with food and ripping up anything that resembles paper.





This is Larry. Larry is a 6 year old piebald red long-haired mini dachshund. He is rescue from the puppy mill circuit, he was born and bred in Texas before being sold en masse with 11 of his brothers to a puppy mill in Virginia. When that mill was shut down, Larry joined our home. Larry loves.....me. And pretty much just me. Actually, he also loves cheese. So that's it. Cheese, and me. (don't tell any of the others, but he's my favorite.)





This is Bradford, aka "Pet Cemetary Cat" when he's feeling frisky. He's an 11 year old Ragdoll cat. Give him some tuna juice and he'll love you forever. Otherwise, stop bothering him.


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2007)

I know I have shared pics of her before...but we took some new ones tonight. This is the baby of our brood, Margarita Maya, affectionately known as 'Maggie May'.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 24, 2007)

Donnaalicious said:


> I know I have shared pics of her before...but we took some new ones tonight. This is the baby of our brood, Margarita Maya, affectionately known as 'Maggie May'.




Awww, Donna, she is just too cute!

~Punkin


----------



## Donna (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks! She's gained some weight since we first got her and is up to 3 and a half pounds. The vet says she won't get any bigger. 

Here's another angle:


----------



## Ivy (Jun 25, 2007)

I went home to Ohio to visit my family and got to see my favorite boy in the entire world, Grendel.


----------



## Usagi (Jun 25, 2007)

My cat, Luna.














My dog, Cocoa.















My other cat, Momoko.


----------



## GPL (Jun 25, 2007)

Ivy said:


> I went home to Ohio to visit my family and got to see my favorite boy in the entire world, Grendel.



You two are more than extremely cute, Ivy!:wubu: 
Grendel can be happy with a lady like you:bow: 

Hugs,
GPL.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 6, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen.... put your hands together for.... 

*~Jango~*


----------



## ekmanifest (Jul 9, 2007)

Two doggies . . . one boy


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2007)

The "fishbowl" pictures were taken in May by Hubby with a good camera in May. The not so clear pictures were taken by me today on my digital camera. The orange kitten is Tiger, the tortoiseshell is Matty and the tabby is Buster.

~Punkin 

View attachment Tiger in the fishbowl, May 2007.jpg


View attachment Tiger and Matty, May 2007.jpg


View attachment Tiger coming out of fishbowl, May 2007.jpg


View attachment Buster and Tiger, August 12, 2007.jpg


View attachment Tiger, August 12, 2007.jpg


----------



## Midori (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh gosh ... I love to see pics of people's pets ... they always make me smile! I have 5 furry babies and one extended houseguest ... I'm not at home right now and I'm missing a picture of my youngest boy, Craver, better known as spasta-kitty ... I'll have to post him later.

The first is Frankie, the house guest and father to my Nana. He is a pure bred blue point Siamese.

Second is Nala, she is my little Nubian princess ... her name means -Gift of God- in Swahilli. She was a feral rescue kitty. Bottle fed. Ughh! 

Third is Annabelle, Nana for short, daughter of the Frankster. Her mother was my first cat, Chloe who was a pedigreed Himmalayan seal point. 

Fourth is Nickolai ... He is my sweetness ... our friends call him Repete because he looks just like my big boy.

Last is Ppppete ... named with a piglet inspiration and he's lived up to it ... every ounce. He is my sweet substantial boy. We never say orange about he or Nickolai ... it's always -ginger- ... orange is so plain! 

&#9834;midori


----------



## Scrumptious_voluptuous (Aug 13, 2007)

This is Mulder & Scully. (Mulders on top)


----------



## Friday (Aug 13, 2007)

Two, three months ago. Now he stretches from your crotch to your ankle.






Still not done growing. How big will the Buster Monster get since his paws are still clown foot too big?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 13, 2007)

Friday - I love your pics of the "Buster Monster". He is a cutie!

~Punkin


----------



## Pink (Aug 13, 2007)

I love seeing all these cute pets!
My fluffy puppy Phoebe. She is 3 years old now. She doesn't like having her picture taken. So here is a cute one right after I brought her home and a more recent one of her trying to nap. I had to be very sneaky to get that shot.


----------



## Aliena (Aug 13, 2007)

Pink said:


> I love seeing all these cute pets!
> My fluffy puppy Phoebe. She is 3 years old now. She doesn't like having her picture taken. So here is a cute one right after I brought her home and a more recent one of her trying to nap. I had to be very sneaky to get that shot.





Ahhhhh, that pooch is soooooooo kkkaahhhheeewwwwwwtttt!!! 

*melting to wanting a pug*


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Aug 13, 2007)

I can't believe that neither Sandie nor I posted to this thread yet. But here we go....






Miss Della, the World's Bossiest Cat






Peanut the Wonder Dog






Miss Pearl






And Beau.....


----------



## incync (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's my guy JD, he's almost 15 years old now. Don't ya just love that big grin, and all cozyed up in a blanket? 

View attachment JD Grinning.jpg


View attachment JD Cozy Blanket.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 14, 2007)

My goodness, everyone's pets are so cute! I especially love the smiling doggies, and I'm more of a cat person! Thanks everyone for making my day - I love pet pics!

~Punkin


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 18, 2007)

A few minutes ago we were sitting in our living room, which backs onto our back yard (and a green belt) when Lucy, our basset sound, started howling to beat the band. Usually, we shush her because she barks at EVERYTHING -- cars, birds, and just the voices in her head -- and it gets a little old sometimes. I started to, until I looked at where she was looking. There was a wee little baby moose (the size of a pony) in the greenbelt munching the weeds just on the other side of our 4' wire fence and with him was his eNORmous mama moose. Lucy was sounding the alarm -- good girl that she is.

A minute later Chloe, the lab/cattle dog mix joined in, literally jumping with all four feet in her desperation to get outside and chase the moose off. We made them both stay inside until mama and baby had moved along and then let them out. Both of them bolted out the door and started howling and barking, running back and forth along the fence. Lucy, the hound, even tried to "jump" the fence, which is pretty laughable given her shape and size.

Good doggies, protecting their families from the wildlife. I'd hate to think what they'd do if it were a bear back there. 

Lucy, taking a well deserved rest.






Chloe, proving that dogs can, indeed, fly


----------



## cold comfort (Aug 18, 2007)

holy halloween, batman.

muahaha. i'm evil.


----------



## out.of.habit (Aug 18, 2007)

I love this thread! Such cute furry pets ya'll have! I'm particularly fond of your protective little ones, Vickie.  

But a baby moose? I'd love to see one of them.


----------



## SuperMishe (Aug 18, 2007)

My babies - Bitz and Peices. They're brother and sister. They were the only two in the litter so of course I had to take them both! Bitz and independent and inquisitive and would love to live the rest of her life in the smallest box possible. Pieces is a laid back love muffin!

I love looking at all the pics - great pets everyone!  

View attachment Bitzinbox2.JPG


View attachment Peices1.JPG


----------



## Lady at Large (Aug 18, 2007)

I have two girl cats that have been dubbed "The EVILS" they started out so cute and then got progressively horrible, and I love them! 

This is when they were tiny...


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 18, 2007)

My first big baby, Jables (sable fuzzy boy), his little brother Kage (the white ferret) and Marly rule my roose! 

View attachment DSC03238 (2).JPG


View attachment Kage (10).jpg


View attachment DSC03887 (2).JPG


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 18, 2007)

A pic of the boys when we first got little Kage, and a newer pic of the boys together. They have both gotten so big! 

View attachment Kage (20).jpg


View attachment my boys (4).JPG


----------



## pinuptami (Aug 18, 2007)

Last one, I promise! Marly commands things in the name of Satan...and then tries to tell the ferrets what's what! 

View attachment DSC03914 (2).JPG


View attachment DSC03967 (2).JPG


----------



## chunkeymonkey (Nov 6, 2007)

we just got him last week......... he is the sweetest. 
Billy James born Aug 27, 2007 He is a puggle


----------



## Grandi Floras (Nov 6, 2007)

Here are the MEN of my house.





*MAX*





*SAMMY*





*MICKEY*​


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 6, 2007)

This is my baby, Chloe! She is a pomeranian and weighs 9 pounds! 

In no particular order, you can see her playing in the water hose, playing tug of war with my mom's 75 pound lab (Belle), and trying to love on my boyfriend's cat (Cooper). 

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 6.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow I haven't visited this thread in a while and I must say it is extreme cuteness!


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 7, 2007)

chunkeymonkey said:


> we just got him last week......... he is the sweetest.
> Billy James born Aug 27, 2007 He is a puggle



SO CUTE! I want one in my stocking


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Nov 7, 2007)

I've posted pics of my cats before, but I took this right when I gave him the new I was leaving. He didn't take it well.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 7, 2007)

Here is one of my dog! Probably my favorite pic that I have of her.


----------



## Ash (Nov 7, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Here is one of my dog! Probably my favorite pic that I have of her.



Aww..She's so pretty!


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 7, 2007)

Ashley said:


> Aww..She's so pretty!



Thanks Ashley.


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 7, 2007)

Puggle: I think I could die of the cuteness of that dog.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 7, 2007)

Here are a couple of recent pics of my kitty. I have very few photos of her with open eyes (in spite of my many efforts).


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 7, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've posted pics of my cats before, but I took this right when I gave him the new I was leaving. He didn't take it well.



aww...so cute

my boy cat Riley used to do that


----------



## RedVelvet (Nov 7, 2007)

Bow down to the cute that is my doxie. 

(This is a horrible picture of both me and the dog...but I dont care) 

View attachment Spaz.jpg


----------



## BlondeAmbition (Nov 7, 2007)

JMCGB said:


> Here is one of my dog! Probably my favorite pic that I have of her.



Awwwwwww. She's adorable Jake! :wubu:


----------



## Suze (Nov 7, 2007)

he's name is Showtime. He's a weirdo, just like me 

View attachment showtime.JPG


----------



## Dhaunae (Nov 7, 2007)

These are my "kids". Snuggles the old lady Basset who was a rescue and then Daisy my Boxer thinking it's time for a walk. 

View attachment DSC00545ab.jpg


View attachment DSC00542ab.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2007)

susieQ said:


> he's name is Showtime. He's a weirdo, just like me



what an awesome name!

Itttttt's SHOWTIME!


----------



## joec (Nov 8, 2007)

babyjeep21 said:


> This is my baby, Chloe! She is a pomeranian and weighs 9 pounds!
> 
> In no particular order, you can see her playing in the water hose, playing tug of war with my mom's 75 pound lab (Belle), and trying to love on my boyfriend's cat (Cooper).



cooper will eat your dog for breakfast. he is king. i get to see the lovepuffs tomorrow!!11!11eleventy111!111
:bow:


----------



## joec (Nov 8, 2007)

this is Cooper and he's a beautiful turkish angora!. He's usually a ball of excitement but he was so tired he was actually letting me hold him. Ask babyjeep, this cat is insane.


----------



## babyjeep21 (Nov 8, 2007)

Chloe, the lovepuff, thinking "MMMMMMMMmmmm.... What a tasty looking cat!" 

View attachment 2.1.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 8, 2007)

joec said:


> this is Cooper and he's a beautiful turkish angora!. He's usually a ball of excitement but he was so tired he was actually letting me hold him. Ask babyjeep, this cat is insane.




I know it's probably not meant to be a sexy picture, but it is.

:batting:


----------



## joec (Nov 8, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> I know it's probably not meant to be a sexy picture, but it is.
> 
> :batting:



why thank you!


----------



## mossystate (Nov 8, 2007)

joec said:


> this is Cooper and he's a beautiful turkish angora!. He's usually a ball of excitement but he was so tired he was actually letting me hold him. Ask babyjeep, this cat is insane.



I had a cat named Cooper. She looked like she had some Main Coon in her and was the cat love of my life. Even in a crowd, if she heard my voice, she would come straight for me. Alas, she was killed about a dozen years ago, by a group of dogs


----------



## Suze (Nov 8, 2007)

Surlysomething said:


> what an awesome name!
> 
> Itttttt's SHOWTIME!



thanks!
he usually just go by the name show,show-show or showy


----------



## Suze (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wanted to share a few more pics with you guys. 
Im so proud of my little guy, its embarrassing:happy:


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 20, 2007)

Those are great poodle (poodle?) pix! How'd I miss em!? Not to mention the puggle, the Pom, the Phoebe. Very fabulous. Love all the new kitties too, that tongue-stickin-out thing kills me!


----------



## Suze (Nov 20, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> Those are great poodle (poodle?) pix! How'd I miss em!? Not to mention the puggle, the Pom, the Phoebe. Very fabulous. Love all the new kitties too, that tongue-stickin-out thing kills me!



Thanks! You are absolutely right. Hes a poodle  I'm actually allergic to most pets so he is one of the few dog breeds I can handle. He doesn't ...(oh whats the right word?) The fur doesnt fall off his body! 

And i agree, there are a lot of cute pets in this thread


----------



## fatish (Nov 20, 2007)

her name is BIG BUCKS


----------



## fatish (Nov 20, 2007)

and for the "normal" pet,this is otis


----------



## cold comfort (Nov 20, 2007)

fatish said:


> and for the "normal" pet,this is otis



suuuuuuuch a cutie! i want, i want, i waaant!  :wubu:


----------



## fatish (Nov 20, 2007)

what? you dont want my spider??:huh:


----------



## SuperMishe (Nov 20, 2007)

fatish said:


> and for the "normal" pet,this is otis




Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!! How cute!!!!! I want one!!! :wubu:


----------



## fatish (Nov 20, 2007)

whats my spider,chop liver!?? lol


----------



## out.of.habit (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh your tarantula is gorgeous. Such pretty colors. Great camera, too, to get that kind of definition.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 20, 2007)

susieQ said:


> Thanks! You are absolutely right. Hes a poodle  I'm actually allergic to most pets so he is one of the few dog breeds I can handle. He doesn't ...(oh whats the right word?) The fur doesnt fall off his body!



HE looks just like a poodle my grandparents had...such a great dog. I miss her! Such a smartie.


----------



## Suze (Nov 21, 2007)

liz (di-va) said:


> HE looks just like a poodle my grandparents had...such a great dog. I miss her! Such a smartie.



Yep, they are much smarter then they may look like. I think poodles are nr. 2 on the list of the smartest breeds or something.

Poodle power!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Nov 21, 2007)

fatish said:


> her name is BIG BUCKS



very pretty! if I was going to have a spider for a pet, that one tops my list.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 4, 2007)

Latest photos of Lucy.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Dec 4, 2007)

*hes very doglike..he follows me everywhere and meets and greets everywhere..other then being the biggest shedding @#$%^&* he's the man of the house and rules his castle and is a perfect companion for this crazy spinster.........* 

View attachment PUMPKIN1.03.jpg


----------



## IdahoCynth (Dec 4, 2007)




----------



## Friday (Dec 5, 2007)

HDANGEL15 said:


> *hes very doglike..he follows me everywhere and meets and greets everywhere..other then being the biggest shedding @#$%^&* he's the man of the house and rules his castle and is a perfect companion for this crazy spinster.........*



Oh my, Buster looks just like him only gray. He is so affectionate, is that a Coon cat trait? My husband loves him to death. I tease him that if the house caught fire he'd save the FurMonster before me. 

We've had great luck with Buster using one of those Shed Ender combs. Less shedding and way fewer hairballs.


----------



## Friday (Dec 5, 2007)

Sometimes I think he's got no bones, just hair.


----------



## goofy girl (Dec 5, 2007)

My fluffy lil princess Fiona, isn't she beautiful?!?!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 5, 2007)

What great kitty pix! Yay! Lucy is adorabe, TFG.

Here are my two cats, lookin their absolute winter fattest due to stomach-showing and on-thy-back-lolling. I especially love the way Hermione (b&w) is a totally diff cat when she opens up to reveal her white underside. It's like a puppet. Ursula is the minky browny black one.

They are looking hilariously lazy in these photos...which they are. Whee!


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 5, 2007)

Thats Jasmine sitting next to me shes a border collie/lap/whippet Mutt and Buddy the black lab mutant laying in front of me.
Ruth 

View attachment Me&dogs.jpg


----------



## Friday (Dec 6, 2007)

In my next life I want to be a cat and own a people like one of us.


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

*my 2 gorgeous rescue cats, beethoven and quarry, beethoven is the white one and he is fully deaf, both bro and sis, both nearly 8 
*


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2007)

Bexy..cute kitties! My sister used to have an all white boy..also deaf..*S*

----

Here is Bucky..another toy bought..another toy destroyed...20 minutes before this picture was taken, there were bright feathers at the end of that now frayed string..Terminator Kitty!


----------



## mossystate (Dec 6, 2007)

Oh, forgot to attach this one. This is what happened when my roomie kicked Bucky out of his bedroom ( I do not allow Bucky to sleep with me..he roams too much and gets into everything ). He must have come out to the living room and he took the heads off a bunch of yellow carnations...*L* Every blossom..amputated from its stem...* gulp *...I am scared..


----------



## bexy (Dec 6, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Oh, forgot to attach this one. This is what happened when my roomie kicked Bucky out of his bedroom ( I do not allow Bucky to sleep with me..he roams too much and gets into everything ). He must have come out to the living room and he took the heads off a bunch of yellow carnations...*L* Every blossom..amputated from its stem...* gulp *...I am scared..



*thanks mossy! my cats are cute! so is urs but the decapatation of the flowers....DEVIL CAT!!! lol *


----------



## Friday (Dec 17, 2007)

How can something that only weighs maybe 15 pounds (and isn't a snake) take up this much room?







I'm afraid he's going to grow into his feet!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 17, 2007)

Bexy, Friday and Mossy - what wonderfully lovely kitties (Mossy, well, Bucky does have a handsome coat .) I just love this thread! I have photos of my brood, but the film hasn't been developed. Guess I'll have to pull out the digital camera and see if I can get some decent shots in before they wake up.

~Punkin


----------



## liz (di-va) (Dec 17, 2007)

Love the new avatar, Friday . Hee!


----------



## Friday (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks Liz. He's such a photogenic furmonster, unlike Jez who just gives the camera the hairy eyeball.


----------



## SummerG (Dec 18, 2007)

1st Pic is of me and my sister's puppy, Pillsbury (Japanese Chin, due to gain 2 more pounds at the most). 2nd Pic is of my darling Princess Sweet Pea (German Shep/Sheltie mix) snuggling up to my bum while I was chatting online.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh Summer, your doggy cuddling up to you is soo precious! It makes me miss my moms dog Kayda. She has an annoying habit of forcing her cold nose on you to make you pet her. But annoying or not, I can't resist when I look at her 

Great pics Summer.


----------



## SummerG (Dec 18, 2007)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Oh Summer, your doggy cuddling up to you is soo precious! It makes me miss my moms dog Kayda. She has an annoying habit of forcing her cold nose on you to make you pet her. But annoying or not, I can't resist when I look at her
> 
> Great pics Summer.



The cold noses! I just checked Princess' nose, and it's warm (she's still sleeping next to me)... I think they must become cold just to give us a start! The secret is out!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 18, 2007)

Kayda is painfully camera shy, so this is the best I could do with what I have. But s you can see she was in cold nose attack mode already. But I love her.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 18, 2007)

I wish I had a doggy to rep. I am not allowed to have one in my apartment building. I wouldn't anyway as a dog needs a big back yard.


----------



## Paw Paw (Dec 18, 2007)

Yet another Dora pic. She is lounging on my blanket.






Peace,
2P.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 6, 2008)

These pics were taken today, just ignore the camera inserted date (still haven't been able to disable that). The first pic is Tiger, The next fews pics are Pest and Matty, one of MeeMee and lastly Pest and his reflection.

~Punkin 

View attachment Tiger on back porch January 5 2008.jpg


View attachment Matty and Pest take 2 January 5 2008.jpg


View attachment Pest and Matty Valentine shape January 5 2008.jpg


View attachment Miss MeeMee livingroom January 5 2008.jpg


View attachment Pest taken November 2007.jpg


----------



## Friday (Mar 18, 2008)

Life is good when someone else pays the bills.






I fear having to feed him if he grows into these feet. We might have to change his name to Audrey.


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 18, 2008)

View attachment 38638

This is Fred. He's 7 and belonged to my late husband. He's one of the most neurotic cats I have ever met! He has to open every single cupboard door he can reach and sometimes licks bald spots on himself if he thinks you're not paying enough attention to him.

View attachment 38639

This is KiKi. She's the spoiled Princess here. She rides around on my mother-in-law's shoulders.

View attachment 38640

This is Sidney. He was my doggy nephew. He had to be put to sleep yesterday because of cancer. He'll be missed.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2008)

I can't help but post my kitty in this thread. He's a mini-wub and I caught his best mini-wub moment. I call it 

Wubba the Tub:

View attachment spikerman bellywubbin2 (600 x 450).jpg




And along the lines of Friday's baby:
WubbyTubby works hard to make her way here:

View attachment babygirl lounges (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 19, 2008)

Our cranky 13 year old, Lucy.


----------



## intraultra (Mar 19, 2008)

so many cute kitties!
this is roxanne.


----------



## Friday (Mar 19, 2008)

Dee, that's a great pic of you and Mike, you both look so sexay kids.

I am so sorry about Sidney CAMellie. It hurts so bad I know. We had to put Buster's litter mate Fluffer Nutter to sleep a year ago this week because of an irreparable birth defect. It was shattering. She was the lovingest little girl you ever met and she got less than 4 months of life.

These are the few pix we have of her...
Loving her Daddy and loving sleeping...


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Our cranky 13 year old, Lucy.



OOOOoooooo...you have those Egyptian sheets; so soft!! I love it! And your kitty is adorable!:wubu:




Friday said:


> Dee, that's a great pic of you and Mike, you both look so sexay kids.




Thank you! Although some days it doesn't feel that way!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2008)

intraultra said:


> so many cute kitties!
> this is roxanne.



The look on your kitty's face tells me she's about to pull out a leather crop and bust some ass!!!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Mar 19, 2008)

already posted .. but .. what the hell






hedgehog crotch FTW


----------



## Aliena (Mar 19, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> already posted .. but .. what the hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One word: Ferocious!! 



Or is that: Spikerocious?


----------



## bexy (Mar 19, 2008)

*for those who dont know my beautiful white kitty that you see in this thread had to be put to sleep a while ago. it was a very sad time.

but in the next couple of weeks we are going to get a kitten to keep our remaining cat company so watch this space!

and thank u to everyone who said lovely things, my beethoven really was a beautiful boy!

Aliena your cat is sooooo cute!!! me wants!

and i really really want a hedgehog!*


----------



## intraultra (Mar 19, 2008)

Aliena said:


> The look on your kitty's face tells me she's about to pull out a leather crop and bust some ass!!!



hahah, right you are. i think she was fixated on some birds outside the window.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 22, 2008)

new noob gallery!

http://photos.johnsebben.com/

here's my fav:






yes, thats a mini-noob!


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 23, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> new noob gallery!
> 
> http://photos.johnsebben.com/
> 
> ...



Oh my lord! AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

*I wanna clean your baseboards. My OCD demands it!!!!*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 23, 2008)

it took me about 20 pics to get her to stay still to keep the eyes that way. 

yes she owns me
(with the help of Mini-Noob)


----------



## CAMellie (Mar 23, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> it took me about 20 pics to get her to stay still to keep the eyes that way.
> 
> yes she owns me
> (with the help of Mini-Noob)



She has this look on her face like "Pft! I'm only staying still cause *I* wanna....now hurry up and take the danged pic, dad!"


----------



## IdahoCynth (Mar 23, 2008)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> new noob gallery!
> 
> http://photos.johnsebben.com/
> 
> ...



Very cute! I love the color, nice and bright. Enjoyed the gallery o'dachshund.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 1, 2008)

I have 2 dogs and 2 cats. But this one gives the best kisses...


----------



## Friday (Apr 1, 2008)

Best? Or biggest?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 1, 2008)

Friday said:


> Best? Or biggest?



Yes!......


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 1, 2008)

I know, I know. I've shown these guys before. But here again is my Cat "Bean" and my two ratties "Claire" and "Edna Mae" [who likes climbing down shirts as you can see]


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 1, 2008)

MsGreenLantern said:


>



stackable rats.... I like that


----------



## SuperMishe (Apr 1, 2008)

My "dogphew" Walta and my sister, singing up a storm! LOL!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KOa5mY4_k4c&feature=email


----------



## Friday (Apr 11, 2008)

Oh my word, that was hysterical Mishe.


----------



## Santaclear (Apr 11, 2008)

I always have the sound on my computer turned off, Mishe, but I still LOL'd when I saw the cat shoot away.


----------



## mariac1966 (Apr 12, 2008)

here is a picture of my furry "baby" Katrina


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 13, 2008)

Here is my little "Muffin" Spankie out patroling the backyard for cat.


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 13, 2008)

Soon I'm going to be getting a ferret...so look for pictures of him. Hope I get him within the month!
Here's my baby....A White's Tree Frog. He's adorable!





Oh, and the hedgehog is so freaking cute...no matter how many times I see it!



BothGunsBlazing said:


> already posted .. but .. what the hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## toni (Apr 13, 2008)

My two lazy bums! 

View attachment everything096.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK (Apr 14, 2008)

Wow, those are big, pretty cats...Either that or the couch is small! Cute picture



toni said:


> My two lazy bums!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 14, 2008)

AtlantisAK said:


> Wow, those are big, pretty cats...Either that or the couch is small! Cute picture




That's IT!!!! Im not fat, my furniture is just really small!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Apr 14, 2008)

My lovely Sabrina. She is the result of a cat breeder putting a male Bengal Tiger Cat in with a female British Shorthair, thinking the female was too old to breed and could keep the Bengal company 'til she found him a wife  Obviously the shorthair was just fed up with British guys and the handsome foreigner won her heart! Sabrina is the most playful cat I've ever encountered and the only cat Ive known that even as a kitten would run TOWARDS rather than away from, a horde of rampaging ten yr old kids. She just joined in with them, all the time. She is also hilariously posh looking, and completely immaculate, never dusty, which is very at odds with her daily hunting habit, usually resulting in a cute but very dead shrew, mole, vole or bat on the pillow for you to wake up to :eat2: Her soulmate, Angel, a black longhaired scruffy hippy type, died last year and she mourned him for more than six months, crying at night, it was so sad to see, I didn't know cats did that. She adored him. Anyway, my Sabrina! Second pic is the one all cat owners know , "time for my attention" and sitting on the laptop keyboard bang in front of the screen is the best way to get it!


----------



## Donna (Apr 14, 2008)

It's been a while since I paraded my brood, so I guess its about time....

The oldest, and my first love, Caitlyn. I've had Caitie-boo for twelve years and the folks at Friends of Strays estimated her age at about 2 when I got her, so that brings her to the ripe old age of fourteen. She's cantankerous but I adore her:




Then there's Connery, 20 lbs of pure love. Best cat ever. He is affectionate, even to my Mom who is allergic (he can't seem to understand why the nice old lady pushes him away I am sure, which kind of breaks my heart) and the pups (he loves to wrestle and tumble around the floor with the pups):





Our first dog is Chloe, a Pembroke Welsh Corgi. She's stubborn to a fault, but very loving and gentle. She loves to "herd" the other dogs and the cats, much to their chagrin:





Last Spring when my Mother came to live with us, she brought along her two year old daschound, Pudgy Rodriguez. He's named after Mom's favorite baseball player, Detroit Tiger Ivan "Pudgy" Rodriguez. Although originally Mom's, he's sort of adopted me as his second Momma. He loves to have his chest scritched and a good ear rub every evening.





About the time Mom moved in, our male cat Max passed away suddenly. We hadn't had him except for a few months and the vet said he was more than likely sick when we adopted him from the Human Society, probably from bad food. I was a wreck. Too fill the void left by Max, Chuck brought this little angel home. Her name is Maggie May, and she is a long hair chihauhau:




The latest (and hopefully last for a while) to the household is Sapphire Valentine, nicknamed Sassy, a four month old pardi-colored pomeranian with enough personality to charm everyone and have an entire household of people, dogs and cats wrapped around her dainty little paw:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 14, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> already posted .. but .. what the hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awww!

here's mine to add to the pile! Ruggles (white, boy) and Piper (gray, girl) 

View attachment Rugglestypingsmall.jpg


View attachment Piperstomachsmall.jpg


----------



## Frankie (Apr 14, 2008)

Donnaalicious said:


> The dog is cute, but the chair is to die for.



They're all beautiful animals. You have more cat and dog shaped family members than anyone else I know.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 14, 2008)

A few minutes ago I stumbled across this picture of two kittens I had last year. My boyfriend and I trapped them and their feral mother in August when the kittens were about nine weeks old. We had the mother spayed and then released her; I socialized the kittens so that they would become adoptable. Choo Choo, the female kitten (wheat colored tabby) was adopted by a colleague, and my mother adopted the male, McLovin (orange spotted kitty). I just love his unique spots. He's still coming around and we're patiently working on helping him fully get over his distrust of humans.

At about 12 or 13 weeks:






At 9 weeks:


----------



## Friday (Apr 16, 2008)

Beautiful bunch of critters we got here.

Ruby, Sabrina looks like an incarnation of Bast. So regal.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Apr 18, 2008)

My oversized (yes hes actually 25 pounds and hes not overweight, just huge), 6-toed (he has thumbs) Buddeh. he just turned 1 on march 23rd.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 18, 2008)

corrrrrrrrrrr I am loving all these aminals!!!! Oh gosh. Must note: Ruby, your cat is gorj, and Donna I want that Pom and love Corgis mit idiotic passion. And hedgies. Great photos.


----------



## Miss Liz (Apr 19, 2008)

Cute pets everyone. Here's my dog, Curly. 

View attachment Leader of the pack.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Apr 19, 2008)

What beautiful pets we have on this thread! 

Here is a picture of my 2 salavating over Squirlee our honored guest:

View attachment Sheila and Spike and Squirlee.jpg



And here is the WubbyTubby, cleaning her big belly:

View attachment Wubbt.jpg


----------



## Just_Jen (Apr 19, 2008)

AWw saw this thread and just had to show off my new hamster!

She's a Roborovski Dwarf and called Tallulah!  Though it's usually just lula 

View attachment 40888


View attachment 40889


----------



## nerdcore (Apr 19, 2008)

She is a 2 year old rott/blue heeler mix.

She is just really stoked to be alive all the time.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 19, 2008)

Look how happy she is to see you! Awwww so cute!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Apr 19, 2008)

Aliena said:


> What beautiful pets we have on this thread!
> 
> Here is a picture of my 2 salavating over Squirlee our honored guest:



that is a hilarious pic...bet you could submit it to one of those sites


----------



## samoacookie (Apr 19, 2008)

Akita dog (Nikki) & Ragdoll boy (named Samoa) & his sister Tallulah 

View attachment znikki_sma.jpg


View attachment zsam2_sm.JPG


View attachment ztal_sm.JPG


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Apr 19, 2008)

Wow! That kitty in the middle, samoa was it[?] is super pretty! Well, they're all adorable, but especially wow!


----------



## Friday (Apr 20, 2008)

King of the bunk bed Mountain...







Pssssst, don't look at the cobwebs. I got them down after the picture.


----------



## incync (Apr 21, 2008)

Here are some pics of my boy JD. He's 15 1/2 years old, a keeshond/basenji mix. He's my best buddy, been with me through thick and thin. 

View attachment JD Cozy Blanket.jpg


View attachment JD Grinning.jpg


View attachment JD Portrait.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 23, 2008)

My cat Seth doing his impersonation of The Bachelor.....Will you accept this rose?






He knows just where to shop!


----------



## mergirl (Apr 23, 2008)

awwww.. all soooo cute..
here is a pic of my mooplesnoop cat, Oscar climbing on a big pile of mess i made drawing attention to the fact i need to tidy and a close up of my digglydogger Puck.. i just took them on my webcam as i still havnt set up my scanner i bought in december!

i wuv my babies!!

xmer 

View attachment pucky.jpg


View attachment osky cute.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (May 29, 2008)

These are not mine. Relative of my wife' had some cute kittens and cat that I took pictures of:


----------



## Friday (May 29, 2008)

My kitties got a new toy because we took their bunkbeds away.


----------



## nerdcore (May 30, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Look how happy she is to see you! Awwww so cute!



thanks, i love my doggy and i think she loves me


----------



## BigCutieCindy (May 31, 2008)

Luna, my crazy female and Geo, my distinguished male. 

View attachment lunasized.jpg


View attachment geojack.JPG


----------



## TropicalFish (Jun 3, 2008)

Christopher






Ferdinand






Together:


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 4, 2008)

My new baby, Okie. I love love love him to death!






View attachment 100_07382.JPG


----------



## jamie (Jun 4, 2008)

Because I need a diversion from my most annoying workplace right now:

My puppy - Pixel:











Pix with Suki our youngest cat - pondering the meaning of life and what the Jamaicans across the street might be up to:






My babycat, Suki - known in mob circles as Suki-No-Neck - for obvious reasons:






(I have prettier pictures of her, but I love her lower mouth/chin so much that I was delighted to capture the little thing on film.)

Forgot to get pics of the king of the castle, Colin...he will get his own show later.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 4, 2008)

jamie said:


> Because I need a diversion from my most annoying workplace right now:
> 
> My puppy - Pixel:
> 
> ...



OMG!!! Jamie the furbabies are adorable! Pixel could melt anyone's heart! Want! Right now!


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh so precious! I can't help but to wish I had some cute little ones like them! Your wife's relatives are so lucky to have gorgeous white kitties!



swamptoad said:


> These are not mine. Relative of my wife' had some cute kittens and cat that I took pictures of:


----------



## Friday (Jun 5, 2008)

Damn Jamie, Pixel is so cute she looks edible. Suki reminds me of that cat on...I don't know...Tabitha? Only Suki looks real and wise and witchy instead of stuffed.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 5, 2008)

Friday said:


> Damn Jamie, Pixel is so cute she looks edible. Suki reminds me of that cat on...I don't know...Tabitha? Only Suki looks real and wise and witchy instead of stuffed.



Are you thinking about Salem from the tv show "Sabrina"?


And, Jamie, I wuv your little Pixel and Suki is gorgeous!

~Punkin


----------



## volatile (Jun 5, 2008)

TropicalFish said:


> Christopher
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jamie said:


> Because I need a diversion from my most annoying workplace right now:
> 
> My puppy - Pixel:
> 
> ...



Awww your posts make me miss my cat.  He was black kitty too. I need to try and find some pictures of him.


----------



## Star Struck (Jun 5, 2008)

*all these pets are adorable!! aww..anyways this is my doggy mandy  my cat boney (1 of 3 cats) and thats me carrying my dog because she tried to run next door..actually she kept doing it lol doesn't she look so angry haha*


----------



## Friday (Jun 5, 2008)

That's the one Punkin. Salem.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jun 6, 2008)

two noo noob pics with a new toy i got for her today: 

View attachment tnoob1.jpg


View attachment tnoob2.jpg


----------



## pinuptami (Jun 7, 2008)

The newest critter...he's 8 months old, and a ball of love. He doesn't have a set name yet, his previous owners called him Jack, but we have a ferret named Jables and they're too close. We're thinking of calling him Pickles. 

View attachment DSC05197.JPG


----------



## Friday (Jun 7, 2008)

Doubloon. His eyes look like golden coins.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 7, 2008)

View attachment 43696


Introducing my newest kitty nephew...Hurley! He's a runt baby and the sweetest lover kitty ever!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 7, 2008)

Awww, CaMellie, he's a cutie. I've always had a soft spot in my heart for runts of the litter.

~Punkin


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 7, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Awww, CaMellie, he's a cutie. I've always had a soft spot in my heart for runts of the litter.
> 
> ~Punkin



Me too. I used to have a cat named Sigmund Floyd that just tickled me to death. The runts are always so lovely and weird.


----------



## CAMellie (Jun 8, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Awww, CaMellie, he's a cutie. I've always had a soft spot in my heart for runts of the litter.
> 
> ~Punkin





out.of.habit said:


> Me too. I used to have a cat named Sigmund Floyd that just tickled me to death. The runts are always so lovely and weird.




Hurley loves to give kisses on the chin while he "makes muffins". That's what my family calls kneading.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 8, 2008)

CAMellie said:


> Hurley loves to give kisses on the chin while he "makes muffins". That's what my family calls kneading.



I also love that his name is Hurley.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2008)

Just have photos of 3 of my brood. The first is Matty (full-name, Matty Hara the Licker) and the second is Pest (gray) and Tiger (orange). I hope to get some good pics of the rest of the gang soon, now that we have our computer back and a good camera to boot!

~Punkin 

View attachment Matty June 2 2008.JPG


View attachment Pet and Tiger, June 2 2008.jpg


----------



## mango (Jun 9, 2008)

*These two adorable pugs aren't mine, but I did have the chance to spend time with them (and a third pug too) while I was staying with friends in Western MA.

Lisa is the madame on the left & Murphy is in black on the right.*




















*And this is the picturesque country house in which they reside...*


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 9, 2008)

Have to say, those are some good looking pugs :wubu::wubu:

Hehe you are addicted now! 



mango said:


> *These two adorable pugs aren't mine, but I did have the chance to spend time with them (and a third pug too) while I was staying with friends in Western MA.
> 
> Lisa is the madame on the left & Murphy is in black on the right.*
> 
> ...


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 9, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Just have photos of 3 of my brood. The first is Matty (full-name, Matty Hara the Licker) and the second is Pest (gray) and Tiger (orange). I hope to get some good pics of the rest of the gang soon, now that we have our computer back and a good camera to boot!
> 
> ~Punkin



I'm a sucker for sleeping cats. Adorable.



mango said:


> *These two adorable pugs aren't mine, but I did have the chance to spend time with them (and a third pug too) while I was staying with friends in Western MA.
> 
> Lisa is the madame on the left & Murphy is in black on the right.*



Aaaaaaaand I've melted from cuteness. This picture is perfect, I love it.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 9, 2008)

Leroy, who may be renamed Narcissus. 






He's so vain. He probably thinks this song is about him.


(Actually, after this, he decided his mirror friend was creepy, and needed comforting. lol)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 10, 2008)

Mango, those pugs are adorable! Thanks for posting the pictures. Though my house is ruled by cats, I have a special place in my heart for doggies too.

CaMellie - perfect name for the parrot! (giggle)
~Punkin


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's a few more of the gang. In the first picture, from left to right - MeeMee, Bootsie and Tiger. In the second, same three with Matty on the pillows.

~Punkin 

View attachment Meemee, Bootsie and Tiger June 14 2008.jpg


View attachment Matty, MeeMee, Bootsie and Tiger June 14, 2008.jpg


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jun 17, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Here's a few more of the gang. In the first picture, from left to right - MeeMee, Bootsie and Tiger. In the second, same three with Matty on the pillows.
> 
> ~Punkin




Oh my! It's an invasion of kitties! And wow, that's a big orange one!


----------



## Mezmerized187 (Jun 17, 2008)

I have quite a few pets Here are a few pics of some of them.


Zeke





Daisy





Sasha





Gabby





Hershey





Shadow


----------



## pinuptami (Jun 18, 2008)

I've started working at a kitten shelter (we work with ferals, do trap, neuter, release on the adults) and I sort of fall in love with all of them  So, I will bring my camera next shift


----------



## Gingembre (Jun 18, 2008)

Here's Skimbleshanks (who technically should be a marmalade cat, but we just really liked the name!):


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2008)

This precious little girl is Molly. I stopped at the Dunkin Donuts drive-thru on my way home from work (Molly goes to doggy daycare) for coffee, and Molly has already learned that drive-thru type windows frequently result in food, so she was very interested, craning her neck and trying to lean towards my open window. The lady at the window brought me my coffee, saw Molly in the car with me and said, "Wait, I forgot something," and came back a few seconds later with a plain donut, and handed it to me, gesturing at Molly. Molly was _thrilled_, of course, and snarfed it right down. 

Random acts of puppy kindness FTW.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 18, 2008)

I know I posted pictures of my cat here, but I couldnt find any pictures of my dog at the time. Anyways this is my pupperoo Jett.






Hemmy back when he was still a kitten. He was so attached to me that he couldn't fall asleep if I wasn't there. (hence falling asleep on my comp desk)






Jett and Hemmy. (they're pretty much best friends)


----------



## Carrie (Jun 18, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> I know I posted pictures of my cat here, but I couldnt find any pictures of my dog at the time. Anyways this is my pupperoo Jett.


Beautiful! Flat-coated retriever? Or Lab/Golden mix, maybe? Whatever, he/she's gorgeous.  


snuffy2000 said:


> Hemmy back when he was still a kitten. He was so attached to me that he couldn't fall asleep if I wasn't there. (hence falling asleep on my comp desk)


Hah! You realize this picture is absolutely begging to be a LOLcat, yes? Another hard night spent online, something like that.


----------



## snuffy2000 (Jun 18, 2008)

Carrie said:


> Beautiful! Flat-coated retriever? Or Lab/Golden mix, maybe? Whatever, he/she's gorgeous.
> 
> Hah! You realize this picture is absolutely begging to be a LOLcat, yes? Another hard night spent online, something like that.



HAHA! I didn't even think about it but now that someone suggested it, feel free to make an LOLCat out of it.


And Jett, he's a Black Lab/Newfoundland/Golden. Hes extremely bouncy for his size. (180 lbs pure muscle monster)


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2008)

Awww, everyone's pet's are so cute. 

Gingembre - what a handsome kitty.

Carrie - Loved your Molly story. I'd probably have done something similar if I'd been the drive-through lady. Though, I'd try to find a kolache instead.

Snuffy - I love your picture of Jett and Hemmy together and I adore the one with a sleeping Hemmy. So cute!

~Punkin


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 19, 2008)

This is our family cat, Charlie Brown. He passed away on Monday. I just thought it would be nice to add him to the list of cuteness here.

C.B. representin'...  

View attachment Charlie B. R.I.P.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear about the passing of your family cat, PrettyKitty. I know he will be missed.

~Punkin


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 19, 2008)

This is my beautiful Sammy babyyyy. I love her so much!


----------



## Tracy (Jun 19, 2008)

My Sweet Dog - Daisy  

View attachment Daisy.jpg


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 20, 2008)

New artsy pics of Lucy taken last night


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 20, 2008)

So many adorable fur babies here... I love 'em all.

I'm sorry about your kitty, Pretty Kitty. CB was beautiful!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jun 20, 2008)

ThatFatGirl said:


> New artsy pics of Lucy taken last night



I love that second picture.  She's beautiful, and that photo showcases her well.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 20, 2008)

TFG! Lovely photos. Lucy is a lovely kitty.

~Punkin


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks, OOH and Punkin! She is my 14 yr-old fat and cranky baby.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 4, 2008)

My sister's new puppy. Isn't he ADORABLE?


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2008)

Awww, Surley, Bandit is a cutey pie!

Here are some recent pictures of my "kids". The first is Slinky - our one and only all the time outdoor cat. Next is Pest (grey) and Tiger getting ready to "fight". Next is Marmy - mother of Tiger, Matty and MeeMee. Then the last one (kinda grainy) is Pest and Matty asleep on the back porch.

~Punkin 

View attachment Slinky front porch June 30 2008.jpg


View attachment Pest and Tiger playing June 30 2008.jpg


View attachment Marmy June 30 2008.jpg


View attachment Pest and Matty on back porch June 30 2008.jpg


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 6, 2008)

In my family animals are treated like family, I even get presents from my grandparents animals- for Christmas, Easter and my birthday.
 I of course get them something back. 

Anyways we had some really bad luck for awhile here in town, there was a buncha teenagers who would shoot our cats for no reason. Our cats wore bells and were de-clawed in the front. We once saw someone even run one over- and not even stop although they saw us in the front of our house...

So we got Buster. His name was Bruiser at first because he was a scrappy little kitten. But my mom kept saying to him when he would "cry" for his canned food..."Just wait a minuet Buster!" So then he was Buster britches because he was like a teenager... and he got out once. He ended up getting in a fight and had a huge cyst on his back, which the doctor just cut open and then off. he was missing more then 2/3 of his back skin. We didnt know it was going to happen or we would have just put him down.  Very painful, and I remember how sad he looked. Then he got very nice towards all humans, and we started calling him "Butters" from the south park character and because he was like butter... Now I call him Bare Back Butter, because he has a small bald spot.he is a chunky thing, and likes to lay on paper.





Now here is Munkee. He is our cat we got from some feral cats that were hiding in our shed. The mothers name was Poncho, as we thought she was a he. Poncho was a wild neighborhood cat, and was kinda enough to us to let us pet her. We worried when we didnt see Poncho for about 4 weeks, and then one day heard meowing from the back shed. We found all these kittens, all wild cats that would not let us get near, and some looked pretty bad/sick.
So we caught Poncho and all of her kittens but- Munkee. His eyes are close together, and he is really thin. He meows constantly, and his tail is super long like a monkeys. I remember the first time I met Munkee I was sleeping from a visit home and he jumped on me to snuggle at night.We call him special, because he is. He is in love with my mom and only stands us because we give him food.





And of course... I consider ABBFAs dog, Karma mine too. She is a lovely little black dog, who likes to lick. She likes to play ball, and lick your hands. When she misses you and you come home she does a little song and dance for you, and then licks your face. When you pet her she looks up at you with big happy lab dog eyes and then licks your knee. Did I mention she likes to lick? She is a really sweet and cute dog.I call her Marma sometimes, and she has a cartoon ghost on her chest.:happy:


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

snuffy2000 said:


> I know I posted pictures of my cat here, but I couldnt find any pictures of my dog at the time. Anyways this is my pupperoo Jett.
> 
> Jett and Hemmy. (they're pretty much best friends)



thats tooo cute


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> In my family animals are treated like family, I even get presents from my grandparents animals- for Christmas, Easter and my birthday.
> I of course get them something back.
> 
> Anyways we had some really bad luck for awhile here in town, there was a buncha teenagers who would shoot our cats for no reason. Our cats wore bells and were de-clawed in the front. We once saw someone even run one over- and not even stop although they saw us in the front of our house...



I get my babies presents too and then whenever I do really deep cleaning in the house its like christmas all over again because I find all their mice lost under the furniture.
And I just cant understand the thoughtless and evil behavior of people who hurt animals


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

The first one is Lily, full name Liliana white feet. she's a bitch and needs kitty prozac. Had to keep her separated from the other two for a year before they could be in the same room without fighting. The other two are Nita, full name Emma Nita bear paw (she has an extra claw), and Nicholas (black one), full name Sir Nicholas Runs A lot (He gallops like a horse) 

View attachment DSC00093_edited-2.jpg


View attachment DSC00227_edited-2.jpg


----------



## Placebo (Jul 6, 2008)

Teh Pride: 

Joe (dark tabby) and Mr. Sweeney aka Sweener. Elders/leaders of the group (10 and a very "spry" 16 ys/o respectively).






George aka Thing 1





Bandit aka Thing 2





Precious





Blu





Pearl, momma to the previous 4.





Galilei aka Stubby aka Auntie (Pearl's sister)





Just the kitties for now, they're the only animals around this joint I really consider mine. 

and I just couldn't resist.....





It was a toss up between that and "I swarez, I kwitz tumorow"


----------



## AnnMarie (Jul 6, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Teh Pride:
> 
> Joe (dark tabby) and Mr. Sweeney aka Sweener. Elders/leaders of the group (10 and a very "spry" 16 ys/o respectively).
> 
> ...



hhaah.... I would have gone with the last one, but they're both funny.  

Which kitten is that? So cute!!!


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 6, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Teh Pride:



Oh my gosh placebo, did I count 8? And my friends call me the cat lady at 3.


----------



## Tooz (Jul 6, 2008)

Joey :wubu:





Bingle in my laundry. :\


----------



## Placebo (Jul 6, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Oh my gosh placebo, did I count 8? And my friends call me the cat lady at 3.


 LOL, they're all predominantly outdoor cats / Barn mousers. Count the 8 plus the feral that roams the property and swipes food from the tack room and technically there are 9.  In actuality, I only have one cat, Lina. Tiny, all black. I could never bring her up here to my father's, she's just not cut out for it, strictly indoor and she's been staying with my former roommate on Long island for the time being. I'll get a pic of her eventually. 



Tooz said:


> Joey :wubu:
> 
> Bingle in my laundry. :\



Those two are quite possibly the best looking cats I have ever seen.



AnnMarie said:


> hhaah.... I would have gone with the last one, but they're both funny.
> 
> Which kitten is that? So cute!!!



That's Snuffy2000's cat, it was begging to be LOL'ed (credit to Carrie for the idea)


----------



## tinkerbell (Jul 6, 2008)

My puppies....

Cocoa sniffing pixie for like the 5000000th time






Cocoa shaking, and sitting on my shoulder





Pixie laying on the heating pad (and Cocoa ) They do not appreciate Michigan winters 





Pixie





Cocoa spying on the neighbors


----------



## Tooz (Jul 6, 2008)

Placebo said:


> Those two are quite possibly the best looking cats I have ever seen.



Sankusir.

Bingle is kind of (and by kind of, I mean really) neurotic and tempermental. Joey is the best cat ever, though. He's so chill and lovey and soft and cute. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 6, 2008)

Tooz said:


> Joey :wubu:
> 
> Bingle in my laundry. :\




Those are some seriously lovely felines! Do you have to brush them a lot to keep their fur looking so beautiful?


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 6, 2008)

Philip! I've posted this all over the place, but here he is again...


----------



## JMCGB (Jul 6, 2008)

Here is Haley pointing lizards when I was living in SW Florida. She had to turn around and "ham" it up for the camera in the one pic. The black and white I have posted before but it is my fav pic of her.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 6, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Philip! I've posted this all over the place, but here he is again...




Phillip looks like he could be my Piper's brother. 

View attachment pipercat.jpg


----------



## sweet&fat (Jul 6, 2008)

Famouslastwords said:


> Phillip looks like he could be my Piper's brother.



Holy moly- separated at birth! Both terribly attractive specimens, IMHO.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow, so many wonderful kitties and doggies! I love this thread!

 Punkin


----------



## Tooz (Jul 7, 2008)

sweet&fat said:


> Those are some seriously lovely felines! Do you have to brush them a lot to keep their fur looking so beautiful?



Joey, no, not at all. I've brushed Joey maybe three times in his life (he's 7). Bingle's coat is more prone to matting, but still not enough to need to brush him daily.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 7, 2008)

Ya'll are making it very difficult to not have a cat! So cute!


----------



## Amatrix (Jul 8, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I get my babies presents too and then whenever I do really deep cleaning in the house its like christmas all over again because I find all their mice lost under the furniture.
> And I just cant understand the thoughtless and evil behavior of people who hurt animals


lolz!
and those whiffle balls with holes, little plastic things from clothing, hair ties, bread bag ties, caps to pens, rubber bands,leaves...
whenever i need a hair tie i just lift up my couch.
i cant either... it still baffles me. thank god those evil people either moved, or were arrested for drugs.


KendraLee said:


> The first one is Lily, full name Liliana white feet. she's a bitch and needs kitty prozac. Had to keep her separated from the other two for a year before they could be in the same room without fighting. The other two are Nita, full name Emma Nita bear paw (she has an extra claw), and Nicholas (black one), full name Sir Nicholas Runs A lot (He gallops like a horse)



Nicholas is very handsome. Lily is lovely too, but sometimes personality can ruin it for me... just kidding.And Nita is a very pretty kitty! Love her colors.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 8, 2008)

Amatrix said:


> lolz!
> *and those whiffle balls with holes, little plastic things from clothing, hair ties, bread bag ties, caps to pens, rubber bands,leaves...
> whenever i need a hair tie i just lift up my couch.*i cant either... it still baffles me. thank god those evil people either moved, or were arrested for drugs.
> 
> ...



lol, exactly! One night I had their waterfall water dish taken apart so that I could wash it and unclog the filter (Niki was pretty fascinated by this) and when I turned around to put it back together he had already played with and lost the small parts to the filter so I had to go searching under the furniture. 
Thankyou for the compliments and I understand what you mean about personality. I've had her since she was 5 weeks old so its a personality only her mother could love.


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 8, 2008)

Everyone's babies are so adorable! I'm gonna get a big glass of water and look through this entire thread.

Here is Sebastian, 13, Black American Shorthair (sleeping in teh dog's bed because he KNOWS the dog doesn't like it):







Here is Samson, soon to be 6, Yorkshire Terrier, playing in the studio (where he shouldn't be actually):






Very rare and old picture of them together:


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 9, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> Everyone's babies are so adorable! I'm gonna get a big glass of water and look through this entire thread.
> 
> Here is Sebastian, 13, Black American Shorthair (sleeping in teh dog's bed because he KNOWS the dog doesn't like it):
> 
> ...



I love the look on Sebastion in that last pic. Its the kind of look that says "this is my world what the hell is a dog doing in it!"


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 9, 2008)

So ok, everyone, last week my roommate and I noticed the blue bird (Berry) wasn't standing on his legs well and was very wobbly and breathing heavy. We thought he might be dying and took him to the vet. I realize there isn't much you can do for bird but if he was sick we didnt want him to suffer. The vet said that he's old and birds get arthritis and vertigo as they age. It was so sad to see though cause he'd be walking and then fall forward on his face, and he'd be holding himself up with his beak cause he couldnt stand on his feet. The other bird in the cage (Kiwi) would just watch like he didnt know what was going on with him. This morning when we woke up Berry was gone. He had a long life for a parakeet (8-9 years that we know he's been around) so even though its sad when an animal passes, I'm glad he's not suffering.

I just took these yesterday (Berry was alive, he just couldnt stand on his feet) 

View attachment birds.jpg


View attachment berry.jpg


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 9, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> This morning when we woke up Berry was gone.



Awwww, so sorry to hear about Berry! He was such a pretty bird!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 9, 2008)

Here are my 2 kitties...Cydnee bubbles and Gracie Blossom...both sisters and turned 4 in April.  

View attachment 100_3179.JPG


View attachment 100_3144.JPG


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 10, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> This morning when we woke up Berry was gone. He had a long life for a parakeet (8-9 years that we know he's been around) so even though its sad when an animal passes, I'm glad he's not suffering.
> 
> I just took these yesterday (Berry was alive, he just couldnt stand on his feet)




I'm so sorry about your bird, KendraLee.  He was lovely.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 10, 2008)

Thankyou, Thankyou for the kind words. Now the cuteness must carry on and I see some above with Cyndee Bubbles and Gracie Blossom


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 10, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> Thankyou, Thankyou for the kind words. Now the cuteness must carry on and I see some above with Cyndee Bubbles and Gracie Blossom



thanks hun!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 10, 2008)

this is my hedgehog cleveland steamer. he is the best little dude ever!


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 10, 2008)

Ivy said:


> this is my hedgehog cleveland steamer. he is the best little dude ever!




OMG! He is sooooooooooo CUTE!!!!  I WANT ONE TOO!


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 11, 2008)

Ivy said:


> this is my hedgehog cleveland steamer. he is the best little dude ever!



OMG, where the hell do you get a hedgehog. thats just too frickin cute


----------



## Ivy (Jul 11, 2008)

ChubbyBubbles said:


> OMG! He is sooooooooooo CUTE!!!!  I WANT ONE TOO!



hehe thank you! he is my favorite pissy little beast. 



KendraLee said:


> OMG, where the hell do you get a hedgehog. thats just too frickin cute



thanks!! we called around and found a pet store that carries them. there are also hedgehog breeders that you can find online! they're a great pet.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 12, 2008)

I'm sorry about your little feathered baby, KendraLee. He was simply adorable!

I have a Kiwi too, but she's a tiel. 



Ivy said:


> this is my hedgehog cleveland steamer. he is the best little dude ever!



OMG TEH CUTE! I'm starting to think I need a hedgehog. I wonder if they're legal in NY. Hmm...

They don't have the dander/allergy thing going on, do they?


----------



## Ivy (Jul 13, 2008)

out.of.habit said:


> OMG TEH CUTE! I'm starting to think I need a hedgehog. I wonder if they're legal in NY. Hmm...
> 
> They don't have the dander/allergy thing going on, do they?




i think you need one! they're the best! they have no dander or allergy, im terribly allergic to most small animals. they also are pretty non-stinky aside from their poop. the poops is pretty much HORRIBLE.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 13, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i think you need one! they're the best! they have no dander or allergy, im terribly allergic to most small animals. they also are pretty non-stinky aside from their poop. the poops is pretty much HORRIBLE.



Ivy, are they litter trainable?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 13, 2008)

As long as we are sharing ultimate hedgehog cuteness, here's my Claudia Rose. She passed away a few years ago, but she was much loved for the few short years I had her. :wubu:


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 13, 2008)

I'm sorry you lost her but so cool that you had her to love. And I didnt realize how tiny they are.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 13, 2008)

Ivy said:


> i think you need one! they're the best! they have no dander or allergy, im terribly allergic to most small animals. they also are pretty non-stinky aside from their poop. the poops is pretty much HORRIBLE.



I might seriously think about that. It'd probably come down to whether there are considerations in keeping both a hedgehog and parrots.



Carrie said:


> As long as we are sharing ultimate hedgehog cuteness, here's my Claudia Rose. She passed away a few years ago, but she was much loved for the few short years I had her. :wubu:



She was lovely, Carrie.


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jul 14, 2008)

Carrie said:


> As long as we are sharing ultimate hedgehog cuteness, here's my Claudia Rose. She passed away a few years ago, but she was much loved for the few short years I had her. :wubu:



I am so getting me a hedgehog! They are SOO CUTE!! R.I.P. Claudia Rose!


----------



## Ivy (Jul 14, 2008)

Carrie said:


> As long as we are sharing ultimate hedgehog cuteness, here's my Claudia Rose. She passed away a few years ago, but she was much loved for the few short years I had her. :wubu:



oh my goodness! she was adorable! 



KendraLee said:


> Ivy, are they litter trainable?


they are, but little cleveland will not learn.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a cute furbaby a 14 year old yorkshire terrier called lucky but i dont no how to add pics to this reply


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jul 15, 2008)

Cydnee Bubbles and Cleveland Steamer are BY FAR the cutest names I have EVER heard. Come on, how cute is that?


When I was a kid, I had a dwarf rabbit named Joey Bun Bun. One day we took him to the vet and this older couple asked his name, I told them and the gentleman died laughing. He asked me, "what is he, a gangster?" I was a kid and didn't get it.

I also had a Dutch rabbit (who I loved DEARLY) named Lady Lucy Lulukins (have no idea where I got that name).


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 16, 2008)

My basset hound Lucy (pictured in my avatar) thinks she's a vegetarian. It cracks me up that whenever I bring produce into the house, she gets excited and hangs out under foot. Yesterday I was feeding her pitted cherries, an occasional grape, and then when I was cooking dinner she was scooping up and munching on bits of carrot, a pea pod that I dropped, and some zucchini. She even snarfed up some corn husks.

Silly canine.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> My basset hound Lucy (pictured in my avatar) thinks she's a vegetarian. It cracks me up that whenever I bring produce into the house, she gets excited and hangs out under foot. Yesterday I was feeding her pitted cherries, an occasional grape, and then when I was cooking dinner she was scooping up and munching on bits of carrot, a pea pod that I dropped, and some zucchini. She even snarfed up some corn husks.
> 
> Silly canine.


Shifty, my Border Collie, does the same thing, Vickie - he LIVES for fruits and veggies. Carrots, grapes, oranges, cherries, green beans, apples, broccoli, peas, he loves it all. So cute!


----------



## Frankie (Jul 16, 2008)

Vickie, I know you said "occasional grape," but I just learned in my pet food research travels that grapes (and raisins) can be poisonous to dogs and cats. They can cause acute renal failure. It's crazy the stuff that can be toxic to pets. I read a story of a cat who nearly died after eating just one cherry tomato. Onions, garlic, and mushrooms are also bad news for cats and dogs.


----------



## Frankie (Jul 16, 2008)

Kendra, I'm so sorry about the loss of Berry. I love birds, and he was a beauty.



KendraLee said:


> So ok, everyone, last week my roommate and I noticed the blue bird (Berry) wasn't standing on his legs well and was very wobbly and breathing heavy. We thought he might be dying and took him to the vet. I realize there isn't much you can do for bird but if he was sick we didnt want him to suffer. The vet said that he's old and birds get arthritis and vertigo as they age. It was so sad to see though cause he'd be walking and then fall forward on his face, and he'd be holding himself up with his beak cause he couldnt stand on his feet. The other bird in the cage (Kiwi) would just watch like he didnt know what was going on with him. This morning when we woke up Berry was gone. He had a long life for a parakeet (8-9 years that we know he's been around) so even though its sad when an animal passes, I'm glad he's not suffering.
> 
> I just took these yesterday (Berry was alive, he just couldnt stand on his feet)


----------



## Donna (Jul 16, 2008)

Miss Vickie said:


> My basset hound Lucy (pictured in my avatar) thinks she's a vegetarian. It cracks me up that whenever I bring produce into the house, she gets excited and hangs out under foot. Yesterday I was feeding her pitted cherries, an occasional grape, and then when I was cooking dinner she was scooping up and munching on bits of carrot, a pea pod that I dropped, and some zucchini. She even snarfed up some corn husks.
> 
> Silly canine.





Carrie said:


> Shifty, my Border Collie, does the same thing, Vickie - he LIVES for fruits and veggies. Carrots, grapes, oranges, cherries, green beans, apples, broccoli, peas, he loves it all. So cute!




I was beginning to think my chihuahua was a freak of nature---Maggie will pass up treats for green beans and zucchini. 

Thanks for the info, too, Frankie. I knew about grapes and raisins, but had no idea about onions and garlic.


----------



## KendraLee (Jul 16, 2008)

Frankie said:


> Kendra, I'm so sorry about the loss of Berry. I love birds, and he was a beauty.



Thankyou Frankie


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jul 17, 2008)

I love it! Im such an animal lover and OMG I cant believe people actually have/had hedgehogs as pets...im inspired!!!!

I have a yorkshire terrier doggy named Gizmo (the same as Mr Blaze's) and I also have 2 guinea pigs named Mercedes and Penelope...(whom I will add pics of later)

But for now here is Gizmo, my favourite fluffy fella! 

View attachment giz smaller 2.jpg

Here is snuggled in his bed on his favourite blanket!

View attachment giz.jpg

Doing some exploring around the park on Monday

View attachment giz exploring.jpg

And again

View attachment gizmo smaller.jpg

Giz on his throne in the kitchen...he hates to be left out so if we are at the table he has to be too!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 17, 2008)

What a cute doggy, Missy Blue Eyez! It appears that Gizmo likes to have his picture taken. 

~Punkin


----------



## supersoup (Jul 18, 2008)

yesterday, we picked up our new puppy. maggie, the dog we got a couple years ago, is on the left, the black scottie dog, and on the right is our new baby dacey, a wheaten scottie.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 18, 2008)

supersoup said:


> yesterday, we picked up our new puppy. maggie, the dog we got a couple years ago, is on the left, the black scottie dog, and on the right is our new baby dacey, a wheaten scottie.



So cute! All they need are little Sherlock Holmes hats and pipes.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, Soupy, the pups are so cute. The reminded me of a pair of stuffed toy Scotties my brother gave me for my birthday one year. One was black and one was white - I called them salt and pepper. LOL! I hadn't thought of them in years, till just now when I saw your doggies. 

~Punkin


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 19, 2008)

Oh, the Cuteness! Dacey is a fantastic compliment to Maggie. What a pair! A lovely new baby.


----------



## bexy (Jul 21, 2008)

just have to share this pic. Luna is 13 weeks old now and still has bright blue eyes!


----------



## pinuptami (Jul 28, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> just have to share this pic. Luna is 13 weeks old now and still has bright blue eyes!



Oh god...cute! I do work with a cat rescue (trap, neuter, release) where we keep the tame babies, and we have a white kitty in right now I just love...here's a pic of Boo...(not mine...maybe someday!) 

View attachment Boo 2.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 29, 2008)

bexylicious said:


> just have to share this pic. Luna is 13 weeks old now and still has bright blue eyes!



Looks like she's trying to dress up and be sexy like her Mommy! 
What a cutie!


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 2, 2008)

Here is a couple shots of my babies taken today when we were playing with sons new I-phone camera.
Buddy the black Lab
And (Sleepy) Jasmine the Border Collie/ Whippet Cross
Ruth 

View attachment Buddy2.jpg


View attachment Jasmine.jpg


----------



## saucywench (Aug 5, 2008)

My brother's dog that I babysit...by keeping her in my back yard while he's at work, made the paper today:
View attachment 47291

:happy:


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Aug 5, 2008)

Here's my angel .................................NOT!!!

An angel in disguise, I should say....
 

View attachment HPIM0263.bb.jpg


View attachment HPIM0254.bb.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 6, 2008)

Ooooo, more cute pet pictures. Even a celebrity pet! Wow! Everyone's darlings are wonderful.

~Punkin


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Aug 6, 2008)

~nai'a~ said:


> Here's my angel .................................NOT!!!
> 
> An angel in disguise, I should say....



I've never seen a more comfortable looking cat. She's so cute with her little paw behind her head


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Aug 6, 2008)

cute_obese_girl said:


> I've never seen a more comfortable looking cat. She's so cute with her little paw behind her head




Actually, it's a HE.......Casimir (the first) as I call him! He thinks he's the king of the world! 
Comfortable? Oh yes... He's always in some sort of pose, asleap or not. A real actor!


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 8, 2008)

~nai'a~ said:


> Here's my angel .................................NOT!!!
> 
> An angel in disguise, I should say....



He's a beauty


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 8, 2008)

I just had to post these. Nicki and Nita in the first and Nita and Lily in the second after a long day doing the laundry 

View attachment nick and nita.jpg


View attachment lilyandnita.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Aug 8, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> I just had to post these. Nicki and Nita in the first and Nita and Lily in the second after a long day doing the laundry



Kendra Lee, your fur-babies are just adorable! I am a cat person and am owned by 2-of my own. Cats are such beautiful creatures and yours definitey are of high quality in nature!


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Aug 9, 2008)

KendraLee said:


> He's a beauty



Thanks, but I don't have any part in it.....He came that way!!! Hahaha! 
Is a handful but I juste love him!


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 9, 2008)

Aliena said:


> Kendra Lee, your fur-babies are just adorable! I am a cat person and am owned by 2-of my own. Cats are such beautiful creatures and yours definitey are of high quality in nature!



Thankyou, what a wonderful compliment


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Aug 9, 2008)

@AnnMarie: Awww, a thumbkitty! I love thumbkitties!

Here are my naughty cats: Clockwise from top, Miko, Roko, Esmy, and Circe.




Circe (the black kitty) is polydactyl herself, by the way. Six toes on each front, and distinct thumbs.

-Qit


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 13, 2008)

A current but hopefully not permanent guest here at Casa Del Troll. She's trying on names to find a good fit. So far she's been Carmella, Feisty, Taffy, and daughter's latest idea Cuddles. 

View attachment Dog3.JPG


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 13, 2008)

OMG! How f-ing cute is she!





Zandoz said:


> A current but hopefully not permanent guest here at Casa Del Troll. She's trying on names to find a good fit. So far she's been Carmella, Feisty, Taffy, and daughter's latest idea Cuddles.


----------



## swamptoad (Aug 24, 2008)

Zandoz said:


> A current but hopefully not permanent guest here at Casa Del Troll. She's trying on names to find a good fit. So far she's been Carmella, Feisty, Taffy, and daughter's latest idea Cuddles.



Very cute picture. And I sorta like the name Taffy!


----------



## ~da rev~ (Aug 24, 2008)

Here's my new puppy, Seymour.

View attachment IMG_0947.JPG


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 24, 2008)

Rev, cute puggle! 

Congrats!


----------



## shazz2602 (Aug 24, 2008)

well i think i have the cutest dog in the world but hey only my opinion so here is my baby::: 

View attachment n797550014_1310999_2092[1].jpg


View attachment n797550014_1310998_4332[1].jpg


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 25, 2008)

swamptoad said:


> Very cute picture. And I sorta like the name Taffy!



I did to...fitting and not do degrading for the dog (or anyone publicly calling her)...but for some unfathomable reason, daughter finalized on Pippin...for a female dog <shrug>

Unfortunately the pup has had a rough time the last week. The day after I posted, we found out the whole litter she was from was infected with Parvo. She's been at the vet since. The good news is it looks like she's made it through it, and may be coming home today.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Aug 25, 2008)

Awww, poor little puppy.  I hope she recovers soon.

~Punkin


----------



## Zandoz (Aug 25, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Awww, poor little puppy.  I hope she recovers soon.
> 
> ~Punkin



Well, the "Pip Pup" seems to be past the worst of it....she's home and feisty. now we need to get some meat on her bones.


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 8, 2008)

here is my fur baby, just hope ive done this right 

View attachment lucky1.jpg


View attachment lucky2.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Sep 8, 2008)

Aww, what a cutie Squidge Dumpling! Your doggie is a yorkie - right? I've always loved that breed of dog.

~Punkin


----------



## squidge dumpling (Sep 8, 2008)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, what a cutie Squidge Dumpling! Your doggie is a yorkie - right? I've always loved that breed of dog.
> 
> ~Punkin



yes he is a yorkie Punkin1024, his name is Lucky and he is 14 years old


----------



## shazz2602 (Sep 11, 2008)

squidge dumpling said:


> here is my fur baby, just hope ive done this right



AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW he is soooooooooooooooooooooooooo CUTE!


----------



## Friday (Sep 15, 2008)

Another Buster pic, just in case you aren't all sick of him yet.


----------



## pinkylou (Sep 15, 2008)

I know its not Christmas, but I loved my little Twinkle in this outfit


----------



## nabz28ss (Sep 15, 2008)

My lil bud 

View attachment processornate.jpg


----------



## jamie (Sep 26, 2008)

I have posted pictures of her before, but Pixel was looking especially cute this morning waiting on her breakfast:


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow,how adorable! ^^
I don't have any pictures on my computer at the moment,but I just want to rep my two dogs,Rocky and Cider-most of which goes to Rocky,who was hit by a car recently. Hope you get better soon,buddy.


----------



## Suze (Sep 28, 2008)

jamie said:


> I have posted pictures of her before, but Pixel was looking especially cute this morning waiting on her breakfast:


she almost look like a teddy bear
too cute!:happy:


Adamantoise said:


> Wow,how adorable! ^^
> I don't have any pictures on my computer at the moment,but I just want to rep my two dogs,Rocky and Cider-most of which goes to Rocky,who was hit by a car recently. Hope you get better soon,buddy.


awww... hope your furry friend is feeling better soon!


----------



## Adamantoise (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you Susie; he seems to be doing much better now that he's walking around a bit. A very lucky boy indeed!


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 23, 2008)

Here's my babies in their halloween outfit...just one, they share. Neither of them like it enough to hog it. 

View attachment marlyfordim.jpg


View attachment picklesfordim.jpg


----------



## supersoup (Oct 23, 2008)

these are my two. maggie, the black scottie, and dacey, the red wheaten scottie. i took about four thousand photos trying to get them to look decent, and this was the best one. INFURIATING.


----------



## Adamantoise (Oct 23, 2008)

Awww,god bless 'em!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Oct 24, 2008)

Tami - what a cute kittie costume. Though, I could tell the kitties weren't that "thrilled" to wear it. LOL!

Soupy - adorable doggies. Though, I was wondering about the redness present in Maggie's ear? Was it just the photo or does she have a booboo?


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I never get tired of pimping my puppeh.

View attachment IMG_0990.jpg


----------



## kinkykitten (Oct 24, 2008)

My little darling


----------



## george83 (Oct 24, 2008)

pinuptami said:


> Here's my babies in their halloween outfit...just one, they share. Neither of them like it enough to hog it.



Thats the cutest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pinuptami (Oct 25, 2008)

george83 said:


> Thats the cutest thing EVER!!!!!!!!!!!



Haha thanks darling  If only they LIKED it more...I'd get them lots of outfits. Alas...this is a once a year type thing.


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 4, 2009)

Here is the newest addition to my family  His name is Cooper and he is the new little brother to Lisa and Murphy, my other two pugs. He comes from a great pug breeder out of Wisconsin and he already loves snuggling with fat girls


----------



## Ivy (Feb 4, 2009)

OH MY GOD HEAAATHERRR!!!!

he is an absolute ANGEL! soooo cuuuute! congratulations on the newest addition to your family and um.. MORE PICTURES PLEASE!


----------



## KendraLee (Feb 4, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Here is the newest addition to my family  His name is Cooper and he is the new little brother to Lisa and Murphy, my other two pugs. He comes from a great pug breeder out of Wisconsin and he already loves snuggling with fat girls



He is SOOO adorable and precious, and I'm not even a dog person


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 4, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> Here is the newest addition to my family  His name is Cooper and he is the new little brother to Lisa and Murphy, my other two pugs. He comes from a great pug breeder out of Wisconsin and he already loves snuggling with fat girls




He looks like he has you claimed, he should stick a flag in you and call you all his!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww, Heather, he's adorable...such a cute little face. Thanks for sharing photos of your new addition to the family.


----------



## Suze (Feb 4, 2009)

wow. that pug is probably one of the cutes dog i've ever seen.


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Feb 9, 2009)

Awwwww, I love pugs!


----------



## ladle (Feb 9, 2009)

Grandma's Budgie 'Jerry'
and
Auntie and Uncles Purebred Black Lab 'Winnie' 

View attachment DSC_0450_2.jpg


View attachment DSC_4649_2.jpg


----------



## Esther (Feb 9, 2009)

I can't resist reppin' the girls.
Pup:





Beloved mutt dog:




Drinkin' out of the dirty fountain because it tastes so much better than clean dish water:


----------



## squidge dumpling (Feb 10, 2009)

I have already did this post sometime ago but yesterday I had to have my dog Lucky put to sleep, he was 15. I want to rep him again as a thank you for the 15 years of total companionship he gave me. R.I.P my fur baby. 

View attachment lucky age 15.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords (Feb 10, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> I have already did this post sometime ago but yesterday I had to have my dog Lucky put to sleep, he was 15. I want to rep him again as a thank you for the 15 years of total companionship he gave me. R.I.P my fur baby.



Awww I'm so sorry to hear that. It's always devastating when we lose a family member, whether they have fur or not.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 10, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> I have already did this post sometime ago but yesterday I had to have my dog Lucky put to sleep, he was 15. I want to rep him again as a thank you for the 15 years of total companionship he gave me. R.I.P my fur baby.



I am sorry about your sweets.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Feb 10, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> I have already did this post sometime ago but yesterday I had to have my dog Lucky put to sleep, he was 15. I want to rep him again as a thank you for the 15 years of total companionship he gave me. R.I.P my fur baby.



Awww, I'm so sorry for your loss. Furry companions are the best and it really hurts when it is time for them to go.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Feb 12, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> I have already did this post sometime ago but yesterday I had to have my dog Lucky put to sleep, he was 15. I want to rep him again as a thank you for the 15 years of total companionship he gave me. R.I.P my fur baby.



So sorry about Lucky, Squidge  I will be very sad when I no longer have these


----------



## AnotherJessica (Feb 12, 2009)

Elmer. He is technically my Mom's cat but I took him when she moved to Colorado and I love having him around!






We call her little bear. We found her underneath my Grandpa's cabin when she was a puppy and at first glance he thought she was a bear.


----------



## Ivy (Feb 19, 2009)

AnotherJessica said:


> We call her little bear. We found her underneath my Grandpa's cabin when she was a puppy and at first glance he thought she was a bear.



awwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## Ivy (Feb 19, 2009)

cleveland steamer. :wubu: 

View attachment n1041637818_307328_7235.jpg


----------



## Tania (Feb 19, 2009)

Oh Ivy, how cute!

Squidge - I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Carrie (Feb 19, 2009)

Here's my silly Molly at doggy daycare (aka "camp") the other day. Apparently she got confused and thought she was a cat. A 55 lb. cat, to be exact. 













P.S. Ivy, I saw this the other day and thought of you and little Clevey!


----------



## QueenB (Feb 25, 2009)

everyone's pets are sooo cute. 

this is simon in his best james dean pose/jean jacket.


----------



## Fascinita (Feb 25, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> I have already did this post sometime ago but yesterday I had to have my dog Lucky put to sleep, he was 15. I want to rep him again as a thank you for the 15 years of total companionship he gave me. R.I.P my fur baby.



He looks very sweet and loyal. Sorry to hear this, squidge. You have my sympathy.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 1, 2009)

Time to post pics of some of my kitties!

The first few are of MeeMee (on the left) and her buddy Pest. The last is Pfred, famous for sleeping in crazy positions. 

View attachment MeeMee and Pest, take 2, February 2009.jpg


View attachment MeeMee and Pest, take 3, February 2009.jpg


View attachment Pfred, sleeping, March 1, 2009.jpg


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 6, 2009)

So cute, Punkin. And the two look like they're dancing. Good to see Pfred still hanging around. Pats on the head from me for kitties.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 14, 2009)

ok here's mine..and she's made me laugh, i mean FULL on belly laugh since i've gotten her, which has only been a week ago, but i was in love with her from day 1 <3 ...she's my heart 

View attachment Olivia.jpg


----------



## Ivy (Mar 14, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> ok here's mine..and she's made me laugh, i mean FULL on belly laugh since i've gotten her, which has only been a week ago, but i was in love with her from day 1 <3 ...she's my heart



she is sooo cute! i wanna meet her! i'm so happy for you pretty lady!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> ok here's mine..and she's made me laugh, i mean FULL on belly laugh since i've gotten her, which has only been a week ago, but i was in love with her from day 1 <3 ...she's my heart





Awwwwww ..... cute puppy, Melissa! :wubu:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Ivy said:


> cleveland steamer. :wubu:




Oh cool! I want one! :happy:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks y'all ..i so love her to pieces :wubu:

and Ivy..me, you, Olivia and the pug!!! playdate hehe


----------



## Carrie (Mar 14, 2009)

God, Melissa, that puppy is seriously one of the most huggable-looking pups I've ever seen! I would never stop bugging her. :wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 14, 2009)

MUST. RESIST. TEH. CUTE. 



HeatherBBW said:


> Here is the newest addition to my family  His name is Cooper and he is the new little brother to Lisa and Murphy, my other two pugs. He comes from a great pug breeder out of Wisconsin and he already loves snuggling with fat girls


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2009)

Awwwww ... nice pup there Pamela! :happy:


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 15, 2009)

thank you Carrie...and she IS so so so huggable..my nieces now cry to either stay here or for me to drive over to see them, WITH Olivia of course lol. 

but yes...i give her lots n lots of love :wubu: I can't wait til she's potty trained so i can snuggle with her at night lol.



Carrie said:


> God, Melissa, that puppy is seriously one of the most huggable-looking pups I've ever seen! I would never stop bugging her. :wubu:


----------



## PamelaLois (Mar 18, 2009)

swamptoad said:


> Awwwww ... nice pup there Pamela! :happy:


I wish it was my pup, Puggies are AWWWWWWsome


----------



## kittencat (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a boston his name is Frode (fro day) here he is 

View attachment l_48bf75480ce62791dc1f3f21abcbd985.jpg


View attachment CDocuments and SettingsLADY IRRITUMMy DocumentsMy PicturesPicturePicture 013.jpg


View attachment Picture 071.jpg


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Mar 21, 2009)

*Gizzy* unless he's is trouble then he's Gizmo






*Voss*






*Satan*


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 21, 2009)

Aww, such sweet faces. Kittencat, Frode is a cutie. Cleofatra, you have a sweet little group there. I can tell you love animals!


----------



## ChubbyChaserDave (Mar 21, 2009)

This is Penny, my cat. She's about 5 years old or so.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Cute animals everyone! This thread makes me feel warm and fuzzy. I love kitties especially!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 23, 2009)

My youngest and sweetest.

View attachment 60747


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> My youngest and sweetest.
> 
> View attachment 60747




She's my cat's twin!


----------



## KnottyOne (Mar 23, 2009)

Here is a pic of my bunny Archie sleeping, cutest thing ever haha


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

KnottyOne said:


> Here is a pic of my bunny Archie sleeping, cutest thing ever haha



Awww how cute!


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 23, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> She's my cat's twin!



Aww. She must be cute!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 23, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> Aww. She must be cute!



She is beautiful! But she's a punk. Very demanding. She always demands daddy play "strang" with her (if you heard her meow it you'd swear she was saying string with a southern accent). She also likes to jump on mommy while she's sleeping. But she loves us and we love her!

*edit* here's a pic!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Mar 26, 2009)

Here is a recent pic of my cats being uncharacteristically harmonious --


----------



## Fascinita (Mar 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


>



She sounds like fun. I love this pic. Give her a pat from me, please.


----------



## Punkin1024 (Mar 26, 2009)

Liz! You have beautiful kitties. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 26, 2009)

This is our Dog "Copper" we adopted him from a shelter in December last year. He is very much a cuddle bug and loves laying on my soft tummy hehee. He is a wonderful addition to my family! 

View attachment DSC00510.JPG


View attachment DSC00526.JPG


----------



## Famouslastwords (Mar 27, 2009)

Fascinita said:


> She sounds like fun. I love this pic. Give her a pat from me, please.




lol I went to pat her for you and she thought I was going to pick her up to snuggle with her, so she ran away 

*Edit* Finally pet her on top of the cat tree! Wooo, go me!


----------



## viracocha (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think I've posted this pic yet, but here's me and my cat, Mongo. I've never had a cat, but he came with the boyfriend and I love him more than the boy does! This pic was taken about a year ago, so he's a bit chunkier now.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 27, 2009)

This is one of the two major joys of my life, Fifi. We've had her about two months now. She was adopted from a rescue group that found her as a stray when she was 2-3 months old. She lived in a foster home with bi-weekly trips to the rescue's adoption center for about six months. It's hard to imagine anyone seeing her there and passing her up all that time, but it seemed we were destined to be together. 

I have video of her here on Youtube and the photos below.


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 27, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> ok here's mine..and she's made me laugh, i mean FULL on belly laugh since i've gotten her, which has only been a week ago, but i was in love with her from day 1 <3 ...she's my heart


 I LOVE Pyrs. I have a full-grown male named Samson waiting on me to get a place with a yard and a fence. My best friend raised them for years and they're one of my favorite breeds. Amazing dogs.


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 27, 2009)

oh me too!!! Olivia is only like 8 weeks old now and buddy she is smart as a whip!! Though she's gotta mouth on her hahahaha. My parents say she's mouthy like her mama but i aint buyin' it  lol

I would love love love to see a picture of Samson. My best friend drove to north Alabama with me to get Olivia and i kept trying to tell her how big they were, but when she saw Olivia's mother she said, "that's no dog, that's a Shetland pony!!!" hahahaha

My sister and brother in law went on a trip and saw a full grown Pyr and called me to ask if i knew what i was getting into LOL. They'll be home tonight and the kids have been missing her like crazy (and Olivia has been missing them too hehe)

Here's my latest picture of her..she's smiling at the camera for mommy lol



JoyJoy said:


> I LOVE Pyrs. I have a full-grown male named Samson waiting on me to get a place with a yard and a fence. My best friend raised them for years and they're one of my favorite breeds. Amazing dogs.



View attachment PrincessOliviaDims.jpg


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 27, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> oh me too!!! Olivia is only like 8 weeks old now and buddy she is smart as a whip!! Though she's gotta mouth on her hahahaha. My parents say she's mouthy like her mama but i aint buyin' it  lol
> 
> I would love love love to see a picture of Samson. My best friend drove to north Alabama with me to get Olivia and i kept trying to tell her how big they were, but when she saw Olivia's mother she said, "that's no dog, that's a Shetland pony!!!" hahahaha
> 
> ...


I have a picture of him at home...I'll get it out tonight for you. He's a big guy!


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 27, 2009)

oh yay i can't wait!! I just love big fluffy dogs ...bigger the better lol



JoyJoy said:


> I have a picture of him at home...I'll get it out tonight for you. He's a big guy!


----------



## BarbBBW (Mar 27, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is one of the two major joys of my life, Fifi. We've had her about two months now. She was adopted from a rescue group that found her as a stray when she was 2-3 months old. She lived in a foster home with bi-weekly trips to the rescue's adoption center for about six months. It's hard to imagine anyone seeing her there and passing her up all that time, but it seemed we were destined to be together.
> 
> I have video of her here on Youtube and the photos below.



Ok,..how darn cute!,.. BTW,.. Is your cat smiling in the second pic?? akward!! hahaha


----------



## JoyJoy (Mar 27, 2009)

largenlovely said:


> oh yay i can't wait!! I just love big fluffy dogs ...bigger the better lol



View attachment 61086

Samson...waiting for me to bring him home (which won't be for several months  )


----------



## largenlovely (Mar 28, 2009)

aawwww i know you gotta miss him 

he's so purdy though and got the sweetest eyes ya could just eat him up.



JoyJoy said:


> View attachment 61086
> 
> Samson...waiting for me to bring him home (which won't be for several months  )


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 4, 2009)

These are 2 of my Axolotls:

Doodad is female and 4 years old.






Narkezy is male and 4 years old.


----------



## Tanuki (Apr 4, 2009)

IdahoCynth said:


> These are 2 of my Axolotls:
> 
> Doodad is female and 4 years old.
> 
> ...



Wow! Cute hehehe!


----------



## IdahoCynth (Apr 4, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Wow! Cute hehehe!



Thanks  Axolotls rule.


----------



## Friday (Apr 5, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is one of the two major joys of my life, Fifi. We've had her about two months now. She was adopted from a rescue group that found her as a stray when she was 2-3 months old. She lived in a foster home with bi-weekly trips to the rescue's adoption center for about six months. It's hard to imagine anyone seeing her there and passing her up all that time, but it seemed we were destined to be together.
> 
> I have video of her here on Youtube and the photos below.



What a beautiful girl TFG! She's definitely part Maine Coon I think looking at her feet, fur and face. Did you know the little darlings keep growing until they're 5 years old? 

Here's a couple of Buster. He's almost 2 1/2 and still growing...






When the husband put's his feet up, Buster's head rests on his ankle and his butt is in D's crotch. People kinda freak the first time they see him. LOL


----------



## Fascinita (Apr 5, 2009)

How cool! It almost looks like they're smiling. 




IdahoCynth said:


> These are 2 of my Axolotls:
> 
> Doodad is female and 4 years old.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shosh (Apr 5, 2009)

kittencat said:


> I have a boston his name is Frode (fro day) here he is



Aww! He is the cutest!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh (Apr 5, 2009)

Just wait until I get my doggie! This will be my favorite thread.

I think I am going to be one of those Meshuggenah doggie Mommas.

Meanwhile here is a pic of my friend Ken ( I have his permission to post it).

Ken is here with Tango the Macaw. Tango is so beautiful. He cost about $7000 Australian dollars.


View attachment l_1c182f134af54b02a82494daf3cd630d.jpg


----------



## disaster117 (May 12, 2009)

Ahhh I love this thread, I'm a little late but I just took good pictures of my dogs today, plus a few of some new friends!

This is Rags and she's just a little over a year old.
View attachment 63644


And this is Sage and she's probably 2 1/2 years old.
View attachment 63645



And these puppies I met today, they're not mine but I really wanted to share anyway.
View attachment 63641

View attachment 63643

View attachment 63642

They're all Cairn Terriers =)


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 12, 2009)

Hey there Disaster! Has anybody every told you that Rags resembles Toto from _The Wizard of Oz_? Anyway, all the puppies are real cuties. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mel (May 13, 2009)

my baby girl  

View attachment 0629080938.jpg


----------



## Tina (May 13, 2009)

It seems like it's been forever since I've looked at this thread, and I spent all of my rep here. Couldn't help it. ADORABLE -- even Narkezy's grin (what is that, anyway?).

Here's my sweet little Buddy. I have an affinity for pop eyes and pushed in noses, evidently. Buddy is a 3-month-old Shih Tzu, and we've had him for just over a month. I'm so in love with him already. :wubu: You can see video of him here.

At 8 weeks, when we first brought him home...




At 12 weeks, just over a week ago...


----------



## thejuicyone (May 13, 2009)

The girls






and the dude


----------



## BBWModel (May 13, 2009)

OMG!!! Tina, that is the funniest, cutest puppy video!!! How adorable!

Rach





Tina said:


> It seems like it's been forever since I've looked at this thread, and I spent all of my rep here. Couldn't help it. ADORABLE -- even Narkezy's grin (what is that, anyway?).
> 
> Here's my sweet little Buddy. I have an affinity for pop eyes and pushed in noses, evidently. Buddy is a 3-month-old Shih Tzu, and we've had him for just over a month. I'm so in love with him already. :wubu: You can see video of him here.
> 
> ...


----------



## disaster117 (May 13, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Hey there Disaster! Has anybody every told you that Rags resembles Toto from _The Wizard of Oz_? Anyway, all the puppies are real cuties. Thanks for sharing!



Hey! Yes actually my mom once told me that the dog that played Toto in the Wizard of Oz was a Cairn Terrier, and I'm pretty sure that's why she chose to get them in the first place 
It was my pleasure, these puppies were just way too cute to keep to myself.





BBWModel said:


> OMG!!! Tina, that is the funniest, cutest puppy video!!! How adorable!
> 
> Rach



I second that! Buddy is so cute. I'm gonna have to try to get Sage on video playing with the laser light..


----------



## Tina (May 13, 2009)

Hi Rach! Thank you! It's great to see you here.  I hope life is treating you well.

Disaster, I've heard that pets really go for those laser pointers -- it's true?


----------



## disaster117 (May 13, 2009)

Tina said:


> Hi Rach! Thank you! It's great to see you here.  I hope life is treating you well.
> 
> Disaster, I've heard that pets really go for those laser pointers -- it's true?



Oh yes, you have no idea. I don't know about ALL pets, but my oldest dog Sage, as I said loves the laser pointer. When I shake the key chain part that's attached to the laser she comes running up the stairs, almost foaming at the mouth because she wants to play with it =) It's so cute, but also kind of annoying after a while. She'll try to dig at my bed sheets if I point it there... :doh:


----------



## supersoup (May 13, 2009)

both of my scotties looooove laser pointers too, it's hysterical. you should get one!


----------



## sugar and spice (May 13, 2009)

Here are my three kitties first is Daisy sitting in the window like Daisy the Pooh, then my boy Harley catching some rays under the plant lights and finally my other girl Spirit taking her afternoon snooze. 

View attachment 100_0171 (Medium).jpg


View attachment 100_1077 (Small).jpg


View attachment Spirit_Comfy (Small).jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 13, 2009)

Daisy the pooh. Daisy the pooh. doo doo doo doo doo doo at pooh corner...


----------



## Teleute (May 13, 2009)

...omg pets thread. Now I'm going to spend HOURS reading through and making ridiculous girly noises over everyone's pets.

For my contribution: This is Boris.













This is Boris getting his nails trimmed - the lighting isn't so great, and it's pretty awkward doing it because I usually have my husband helping me but he was playing cameraman. I LOVE watching him poke his little feet out as he unballs though. :wubu:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=foTXvy92baM


----------



## sugar and spice (May 13, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> Daisy the pooh. Daisy the pooh. doo doo doo doo doo doo at pooh corner...



Ha ha ha I couldn't believe we caught her sitting like that she does look like Pooh with that belly.


----------



## sugar and spice (May 13, 2009)

Teleute said:


> ...omg pets thread. Now I'm going to spend HOURS reading through and making ridiculous girly noises over everyone's pets.
> 
> For my contribution: This is Boris.
> 
> ...



Aww he has a cute little face, is he all prickly a porcupine?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 13, 2009)

Teleute said:


> ...omg pets thread. Now I'm going to spend HOURS reading through and making ridiculous girly noises over everyone's pets.
> 
> For my contribution: This is Boris.
> 
> ...




Ohhhh my god, TOO CUTE! I want a hedgehog soo bad but when I went to a pet store near me they said that hedgies have to get worms and I didn't want to have to touch any worms:/// so I didn't get one but now I'm hearing that it's not really necessary.. do you feed yours worms?


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 13, 2009)

I looked back and realized I already posted a picture of my cat Samantha. Here's my new kitties Smokey & The Bandit. They're about 6 months old now.


----------



## Edens_heel (May 13, 2009)

On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhZnP892O1I

On Thursday he was healthy - he was slowing down a bit, but we figured it was the age of eight finally starting to catch up with him. Friday he wouldn't come inside - just wanted to stay in the yard and stare up at the sky. Saturday his health started to fail and he needed an emergency transfusion. He stayed overnight in the Burnaby Emergency Vet, in the ICU. They pin pointed it as acute onset Leukemia. Most likely he had been starting to get sick for a month, give or take a few days, but he hid it as much as he could from us. He was still the same crazy Hudson until he suddenly wasn't, and he hit a wall that was too much for him to handle or keep from us any longer. On Sunday the transfusion began to cause a reaction and he needed a second one. That night he went blind. Monday, at 5pm P.S.T., he was put to sleep in the arms of my sister (he was, without exaggeration, her son). Tuesday I made it back, the first flight I could get, and it was 12 hours too late to say goodbye.

Rest in peace, writing buddy. You were, are, and always will be too good for this world. 

View attachment DSC00001-2.jpg


----------



## disaster117 (May 13, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhZnP892O1I
> 
> ...



I am so sorry =/ R.I.P. 
He was a beautiful dog, I can see that. He must have been very loved.


----------



## Teleute (May 13, 2009)

sugar and spice said:


> Aww he has a cute little face, is he all prickly a porcupine?



Hedgehogs aren't as sharp as porcupines, but those quills are definitely stabby! I don't feel it too much - you learn how to distribute the weight and angle your hand so you don't get uberstabbed. My husband disagrees, though, heh... he's a big wuss about holding Boris! 



thatgirl08 said:


> Ohhhh my god, TOO CUTE! I want a hedgehog soo bad but when I went to a pet store near me they said that hedgies have to get worms and I didn't want to have to touch any worms:/// so I didn't get one but now I'm hearing that it's not really necessary.. do you feed yours worms?



I give mealworms as a regular treat - don't worry though, you don't have to touch them! You can use tweezers to pick up the mealworms, and when they're cold from being in the fridge they don't move much. Hedgies mostly eat dry catfood kibbles though - you can find out more info at http://www.hedgehogcentral.com, which has fantastic information especially on the forums. 

Oh oh, and DO NOT buy your hedgie at a pet store if you can avoid it! Most of the time pet stores lump a bunch of hedgehogs in together, male and female, and most store employees don't know much about hedgehog care. There's a good chance of getting a hedgie that is pregnant, malnourished, is antisocial due to lack of proper handling, or that has a disease or mites. There's a list of breeders organized by location on the hedgehog central site if you want to find one near your area


----------



## Risible (May 13, 2009)

Tina said:


> It seems like it's been forever since I've looked at this thread, and I spent all of my rep here. Couldn't help it. ADORABLE -- even Narkezy's grin (what is that, anyway?).
> 
> Here's my sweet little Buddy. I have an affinity for pop eyes and pushed in noses, evidently. Buddy is a 3-month-old Shih Tzu, and we've had him for just over a month. I'm so in love with him already. :wubu: You can see video of him here.
> 
> ...



Oy! He is sooooo cute! 

Tina, check it out - Buddy has a frownie face like Bubbles'! 

View attachment resize485.jpg


----------



## Famouslastwords (May 13, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhZnP892O1I
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry for your loss. He will be watching over you. What a beautiful dog with a beautiful soul.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 13, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer: (snip)
> 
> Rest in peace, writing buddy. You were, are, and always will be too good for this world.



I am so sorry for your loss. It is always hard when you lose a furry companion, but double so if you weren't there to say goodbye.


----------



## Tina (May 14, 2009)

Risible said:


> Oy! He is sooooo cute!
> 
> Tina, check it out - Buddy has a frownie face like Bubbles'!



Hahahaha! OMG, he sure does.  Maybe it's a Shih Tzu thing? I hope they get along when they meet.


----------



## liz (di-va) (May 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your dog, EH. He looks like an amazing friend.


----------



## Friday (May 14, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhZnP892O1I
> 
> ...



Eden, I am so very sorry. It's always hard but no warning would make it nearly unbearable.


----------



## ladle (May 14, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhZnP892O1I
> 
> ...



RIP HUDSON, Lenny and I send out condolences.
He's my best mate and I cannot imagine him not here. 

View attachment DSC_1542_2.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (May 14, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhZnP892O1I
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry for your loss Eden he looks like a very sweet and handsome boy.


----------



## smithnwesson (May 14, 2009)

Here's mine, a 50lb standard poodle named Merlot:






Having fun in the water.





"You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? You talkin' to me? Then who the hell else are you talking... 
you talking to me? Well I'm the only one here. Who the fuck do you think you're talking to? Oh yeah? OK."





"May I please have a bite of that?"

- Jim


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 14, 2009)

Teleute said:


> I give mealworms as a regular treat - don't worry though, you don't have to touch them! You can use tweezers to pick up the mealworms, and when they're cold from being in the fridge they don't move much. Hedgies mostly eat dry catfood kibbles though - you can find out more info at http://www.hedgehogcentral.com, which has fantastic information especially on the forums.
> 
> Oh oh, and DO NOT buy your hedgie at a pet store if you can avoid it! Most of the time pet stores lump a bunch of hedgehogs in together, male and female, and most store employees don't know much about hedgehog care. There's a good chance of getting a hedgie that is pregnant, malnourished, is antisocial due to lack of proper handling, or that has a disease or mites. There's a list of breeders organized by location on the hedgehog central site if you want to find one near your area



Thanks so much for the info! I'll definitely check that site out! :]


----------



## Edens_heel (May 14, 2009)

Many thanks to all the very kind replies and PMs. He was Mr. Perfect, and I'm so happy that he could touch so many in life and in death.


----------



## Tina (May 16, 2009)

Buddy has had his first haircut today, and they did a great job. And he's even got a little smile. :wubu:


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 16, 2009)

Aw!! So cute!


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

Well we found the perfect doggie for me, and it turns out she is a 2 year old yellow Labrador.

She has a different name right now, but I have decided to call her Hope, as I feel she will bring a lot of hope and happiness into my life.

She will be coming to live with me in August.
I am already getting prepared with all the doggie stuff I will need.

Sorry for the blurry pic. 

View attachment Shosh and Hope 3.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

That's so exciting Shosh!


----------



## Teleute (May 17, 2009)

That's awesome, Shosh! She's gorgeous.


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

thatgirl08 said:


> That's so exciting Shosh!



Thank you. I cannot wait for August to come.



Teleute said:


> That's awesome, Shosh! She's gorgeous.



Thanks. She is adoreable.


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

She's beautiful Shosh. Boy are you going to be a busy Mama.

T, you need to hand out insulin with pictures of Buddy.


----------



## Shosh (May 17, 2009)

Friday said:


> She's beautiful Shosh. Boy are you going to be a busy Mama.
> 
> T, you need to hand out insulin with pictures of Buddy.




Thanks Friday.

Here is a pic of the bed I have ordered for her. She is a smaller sized Lab, but I have ordered the extra large bed in the blue gingham.

Can anybody say spoilt doggie!

View attachment picnic-bed-lge-comp.gif


----------



## Friday (May 17, 2009)

It's good to have someone to spoil. Now you need a brush and a couple Kongs and dog cookies and some balls for her to chase...:happy:


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 17, 2009)

my Kitty


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 17, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> my Kitty



Your kitty looks really similiar to mine! Adorable! :]


----------



## intraultra (May 17, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Well we found the perfect doggie for me, and it turns out she is a 2 year old yellow Labrador.
> 
> She has a different name right now, but I have decided to call her Hope, as I feel she will bring a lot of hope and happiness into my life.
> 
> ...



That is so awesome  2 years old is a good age...still very young and playful, but you didn't have to deal with the potty training issues.




luscious_lulu said:


> my Kitty


She's really beautiful.


----------



## intraultra (May 17, 2009)

Okay I can't resist posting a few of these. We got two puppies about two weeks ago. They're sisters. We've named them Daphne and Gracie.
















They of course each have their own bed, food dish and toys, but pretty much always want to use the same one.


----------



## Teleute (May 17, 2009)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! They are SO CUTE! Are they papillons? They've got the awesome ears, but they look slightly less fluffy than other papillons I've seen. They're adorable though! :wubu:


----------



## intraultra (May 18, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Ohhhhhhhhhhhh! They are SO CUTE! Are they papillons? They've got the awesome ears, but they look slightly less fluffy than other papillons I've seen. They're adorable though! :wubu:


Yep, they are. They're only 3 months old, so I'm sure they'll get fluffier


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 18, 2009)

AWWWW. So cute!


----------



## Friday (May 18, 2009)

Oh my! Insulin alert!


----------



## Shosh (May 18, 2009)

View attachment Doggie 3.jpg


View attachment Doggie 2.jpg


View attachment Doggie.jpg


Here I am with Hope. She is my little ray of sunshine. I was able to make the pics bigger.


----------



## BeastofBurden. (May 18, 2009)

Bailey and Simba...my 2 awesome but i swear retarded labs LMAO


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 18, 2009)

Awww, so many cute doggies, but only one kitty. I thought I'd remedy the situation with a few pics of my brood (we have 9, but only 4 were photographed last month!).

The first 2 is our lovely KooKoo. Next is MeeMee who was coaxed out of hiding under my chair to play. Next is Pest, looks like he's telling hubby something. Last is Pest and Tiger preparing to battle (they do this all the time, Tiger was trained by Pest). 

View attachment KooKoo resting in Mark's chair, April 2009.jpg


View attachment KooKoo in Mark's chair, April 2009.jpg


View attachment MeeMee peeking out from my chair, April 2009.jpg


View attachment Pest, you talkin' ta me! April 2009.jpg


View attachment Pest and Tiger preparing to battle, April 2009.jpg


----------



## Carrie (May 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 63913
> 
> 
> View attachment 63914
> ...


There is just something about yellow Labs that makes me want to kiss their smooshy little faces for HOURS. She's beautiful, Shosh, and I love her new name. Very appropriate.


----------



## Shosh (May 19, 2009)

View attachment Milly.jpg


This is Milly my mother's Spoodle. A Spoodle is a Cocker Spaniel cross Poodle.


----------



## Shosh (May 19, 2009)

View attachment Milly and Bonny.jpg


This is Bonny my mother's Tonkinese cat, and Milly her Spoodle.


----------



## disaster117 (May 19, 2009)

Okay I got home one day and decided to take pictures of my dogs again, and so I had to share, obviously.. hahah

Rags: 
View attachment 63976


Sage with her ears back (awww): 
View attachment 63977


Don't even ask, sometimes I just catch her at the perfect moment and what results are pictures like these:
View attachment 63978


Both of em' lookin out my window:
View attachment 63979


And again:
View attachment 63980


----------



## disaster117 (May 19, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 63954
> 
> 
> This is Milly my mother's Spoodle. A Spoodle is a Cocker Spaniel cross Poodle.



That's so cute, and so is the dog, ahhh! I love big poodles, not a fan of the little ones but the big ones are such sweethearts. There's one that lives in my circle and she plays with my dogs all the time!


----------



## squidge dumpling (May 21, 2009)

Here is Tilly my 8 week old Yorkshire Terrier puppy  

View attachment re size 3.jpg


View attachment tilly re size.jpg


View attachment tilly re size 2.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 21, 2009)

Awwww, what a cute Yorkie. I've always had a soft spot for yorkies!


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 22, 2009)

disaster117 said:


> Okay I got home one day and decided to take pictures of my dogs again, and so I had to share, obviously.. hahah
> 
> Rags:
> View attachment 63976
> ...



So freaking cute


----------



## luscious_lulu (May 22, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> Here is Tilly my 8 week old Yorkshire Terrier puppy



I want him. :wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 22, 2009)

Here is my 8 year old pitbull with my 9 month old cat. They seem to like each other.


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 22, 2009)

daddyoh70 said:


> Here is my 8 year old pitbull with my 9 month old cat. They seem to like each other.



Aww that's soo cute.


----------



## GWARrior (May 24, 2009)

my lil Chica was chillin on the couch so I snapped a few.













\
:wubu:

and I brought my other girl, Bonnie Jean, in to work for a bath and some brushing.





her being all black (and LAZY) means she doesnt photograph well. But she my big stink and I love her!!


----------



## Jessica Jiggles (May 24, 2009)

Here is my Tinkerbell. She turned one in April. She is so cute and quite the Diva... 

View attachment tink and me.jpg


View attachment tink adorable.jpg


----------



## Jessica Jiggles (May 24, 2009)

Oh, and did I mention that I make and sale dog clothes, leashes... blankets. Here is a few pics of some sweaters I made. 

View attachment fashion 4.jpg


View attachment fashion 1.jpg


View attachment fashion 5.jpg


----------



## sugar and spice (May 24, 2009)

Here's my three kitties again, first it's Daisey laying back and relaxing, next it's my boy Harley watching his favorite show the fishtank  Then its my big girl Spirit dreaming of a seafood dinner on top of the fishtank. 

View attachment Daisy_laid_back (Small).jpg


View attachment 100_1141 (Small).jpg


View attachment 100_1078 (Small).jpg


----------



## _overture (May 24, 2009)

haha... my doggy swimming! 

View attachment IMG_1583.JPG


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 25, 2009)

Caught a few more of my kitties on camera today. The first is Pfred, the next is Maddy and the last is Pest (he is crippled, that lifted leg is frozen that way). 

View attachment Pfred relaxing on the front drive, May 26 2009.jpg


View attachment Maddy on front porch steps, May 26 2009.jpg


View attachment Pest in the flower bed, May 26 2009.jpg


----------



## disaster117 (May 25, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> Here is Tilly my 8 week old Yorkshire Terrier puppy



OH MY GOD, THIS PUPPY IS SO FREAKIN CUTE.


----------



## HeatherBBW (May 26, 2009)

More Cooper!  

View attachment cooper1dims.jpg


View attachment cooper2dims.jpg


View attachment cooper3dims.jpg


----------



## BigCutieSteph (May 26, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> More Cooper!



Squee! So cute!

This is Bianca. She's almost 6 weeks old. She's my bebe. :wubu:


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (May 26, 2009)

*Gizzy is 15 or 16 years old now*
View attachment phpQnvJiwAM.jpg



*If he hears GIZMO!! he knows he's in trouble*
View attachment phptt1bawAM.jpg



*Close up*
View attachment phpYps7elAM.jpg


----------



## disaster117 (May 26, 2009)

HeatherBBW said:


> More Cooper!



I would not be opposed to seeing more pictures of this dog. Seriously, I love him. :smitten: The captions are funny too! haha 



BigCutieSteph said:


> Squee! So cute!
> 
> This is Bianca. She's almost 6 weeks old. She's my bebe. :wubu:


Also, CUTEST KITTEN EVER. My friend has a cat that looks like that, but bigger now that he's grown up a bit. I'm getting carried away with these animals and taking pictures of my own, but I seriously cannot stop myself. All of them are so cute, and Rags just curled up in a ball on my bed and was looking adorable so I took another..
View attachment 64425

Okay, I seriously am done for a while, haha.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (May 26, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Gizzy is 15 or 16 years old now*
> View attachment 64422
> 
> 
> ...



He looks very panther-like. He's gorgeous.


----------



## Punkin1024 (May 26, 2009)

Awww, so many cute puppies and kitties!


----------



## BigCutieSteph (May 26, 2009)

Some more of Bianca. I can't stop taking pictures of her. She's too cute! Hehe.
















Ignore me in this last one. I just got out of the shower but she looks adorable


----------



## thatgirl08 (May 27, 2009)

She is soo cute!


----------



## Carrie (May 27, 2009)

BigCutieSteph said:


> Some more of Bianca. I can't stop taking pictures of her. She's too cute! Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, lord, that is a cute kitten! And her name is perfect. My cat Sarah-Bear loves my chest, too.


----------



## katorade (May 27, 2009)

My dog Maddy is really happy to see you...







My cat Agent, however, would like to devour your soul...







My other cat, Copernicus, would just like to ask you to please remove the hellhounds from underneath his window sill...


----------



## BigCutieSteph (May 27, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Oh, lord, that is a cute kitten! And her name is perfect. My cat Sarah-Bear loves my chest, too.



Thank you


----------



## Oldtimer76 (May 27, 2009)

BigCutieSteph said:


> Some more of Bianca. I can't stop taking pictures of her. She's too cute! Hehe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not only Bianca looks adorable:wubu:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my cousin's new kitten, Lulu.. She's a Persian mix they adopted from a shelter. I'm so in love.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jun 3, 2009)

OMG, AWWWWWW! Soooo cute!!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 4, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is my cousin's new kitten, Lulu.. She's a Persian mix they adopted from a shelter. I'm so in love.



LOL look at that big poofy head and that skinny looking neck! That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE! She's obviously growing her fur back or something right?


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 4, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> LOL look at that big poofy head and that skinny looking neck! That is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUTE! She's obviously growing her fur back or something right?



Yes! Someone had given her a "summer cut" at the rescue/shelter place. It really makes her look a little extra goofy/cute.


----------



## BigCutieSteph (Jun 4, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is my cousin's new kitten, Lulu.. She's a Persian mix they adopted from a shelter. I'm so in love.



She's beautiful!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 7, 2009)

[Warning: this is long and gross..... you've been warned]





I'm repping my Basset Hound Lucy, even though she's costing me a small fortune. For years, since I got her actually, she's had a cyst on the back of her neck; we had it aspirated two years ago and it was nothing. Then it started changing, growing, and the fur came off of it in the last month or so. I brought her in, the vet said let's take it off - it's probably nothing but it was irritating her (Lucy, not the vet). So we made an appt later this month to have it out.

Several days ago it started getting REALLY bad -- red, ulcerated looking, VERY firm like it wanted to pop. But she was eating, drinking, didn't seem to be in pain so I called the vet and moved the surgery up to Monday -- two weeks sooner than we'd planned, and with a different vet that I don't know/like as well but time was of the essence.

Two days ago, while I was at work (naturally) I got a call from my daughter that she (Lucy, not my daughter) had stopped eating, and was whining, crying, peeing and pooping all over the house. I called the vet, they said they didn't need to see her but that we could pick up some Rimadyl for her pain. I sent Burtimus to get it since I was stuck at work, and figured he'd given it to her and she was better since nobody called me; I was worried but I had a busy afternoon so I couldn't call back and check. My mistake. 

I got home and found out that he hadn't been able to get it into her (even with her favorite treat) and the wound was bleeding down her leg. I immediately bundled her up and took her to the after hours vet; she looked awful, had almost no energy, not nearly the crazy hyper monster that she usually is and the thing looked bad. $450 later (two x rays, and lab work) the very nice vet said it looks like a mast cell tumor, and she was glad it was coming off Monday because it needed to be off ASAP. They gave Lucy a shot of Rimadyl, gave me the dosage for Benadryl (she's scratching at it) and sent me home. Her labs were mostly normal (low BUN because she hadn't been eating but otherwise fine) and her x ray showed the mass and a slightly enlarged heart which may or may not be anything but is good to know since she's going under anesthesia on Monday. (I have the x rays and the vet's sending her notes, labs and radiology report to my vet so they'll have it on Monday).

Yesterday I came home from work and it looked really oozie. So I took some paper towels to see if it was actively bleeding and this... "stuff".... started coming out. Lots and lots of it, reddish fluid, slightly thicker than blood, but not solid, more like semi-solid, just came pouring out, enough to need three big wads of paper towels to clean up. So I sat on the floor for nearly an hour letting it do its thing, and trying to reassure Lucy who was freaking out. It was time for more Benadryl and she took it fine and then seemed much calmer, and then I gave her some Rimadyl in a hot dog which she took easily. I think maybe she feels better now because it's not under pressure. It's acting like an abscess but she had no signs of infection and the exudate doesn't look like infectious material.

I called the after hours vet and they said that I should clean it with watered down betadine and keep giving her Benadryl and Rimadyl. Since it's not green or yellow "goo" it's probably not infectious but nobody was going to even hazard a guess as to what it was. So I'm off to work to get some Betadine since I can't find it at any of our stores here. 

I want to rep her because she's being a real trooper in all this. I know she feels awful but she's still being very sweet, even to our other dog Chloe who's naturally exuberant and very curious about what's going on and is into EVERYTHING. I can't wait to get this thing off her tomorrow so she'll feel better. I just hope the vet is wrong and that it's not a mast cell tumor because if it is, given its size and location, the prognosis isn't good.

Poor doggie.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 7, 2009)

ThatFatGirl said:


> This is my cousin's new kitten, Lulu.. She's a Persian mix they adopted from a shelter. I'm so in love.



Awww... so cute and named after me!


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 7, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I'm repping my Basset Hound Lucy, even though she's costing me a small fortune.
> Poor doggie.



Hope everything goes well.


----------



## Risible (Jun 7, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> [Warning: this is long and gross..... you've been warned]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vickie, so sorry to hear about Lucy.  I assume you've done some research on mast cell tumors and canines? Maybe it's a lipoma? My sister's dog had a lipoma in approximately the same location as you describe on Lucy, and Gretchen (the dog) lived with it for years.

Please post back the diagnosis/prognosis. Again, I'm so sorry. Pets are such a blessing, but what grievous heartache at times like these ...


----------



## bexy (Jun 7, 2009)

This is my two babies, Luna and Quarry. Quarry is a little granny cat, she's 9 and likes to sleep lol. Luna is only 1 and likes to harass Quarry! 
Luna is also getting neutered tomorrow and I am scared for her as she is soooo tiny!!! So keep her in your thoughts!  

View attachment 65165


----------



## Shosh (Jun 8, 2009)

This is a pic of the little blue gingham doggie bed that I bought for Hope.
It is so pretty. I have a spoilt doggie on my hands me thinks.

View attachment Resized doggie bed.jpg


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

AWWWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!




ThatFatGirl said:


> This is my cousin's new kitten, Lulu.. She's a Persian mix they adopted from a shelter. I'm so in love.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jun 8, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> [Warning: this is long and gross..... you've been warned]
> I'm repping my Basset Hound Lucy, even though she's costing me a small fortune.
> Poor doggie.



I'm sorry Miss Vickie. I hope everything turns out ok with your doggy and I hope this is at a time when you can afford it (though when can you ever afford those kinds of vet bills really?). But I hope the bills won't cause too much financial hardship on you, is what I mean. I know our family members are just that but sometimes it would just be nicer if they just didn't get sick. Right?


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks, everyone, for your concerns and reppage. Ris, they don't think it's a lipoma, but yes, she's had those, too. She's rather a "warty dog", we call her. 

Lucy's at the vet's now having surgery. Despite what the emergency vet said, the thing on her neck was infected (obvious by the smell - it was acting like an abscess to me, but what do I know, I'm just a nurse, right? ) so I'm glad I at least kept cleaning it with betadine and insisted on moving up the surgery. They took some cells from it this morning and looked at them and said it's probably not mast cell, but is probably skin cancer, so it's good it's coming off. 

The vet was very concerned about her enlarged heart and said that they wouldn't want to do surgery unless it was absolutely necessary, which this is. They were going to do an echocardiogram (ultrasound of her heart) to determine just what's going on with it but very likely she'll be on heart medications for life. Since she's mostly asymptomatic, we have hopefully caught it early. I just hope she makes it through the surgery okay, because any kind of heart issues make general anesthesia more dangerous.

Famouslastwords, I know what you mean. We at least technically do have the money right now. I was hoping not to spend it on vet bills but we're better off than the poor family who brought their dog in on Friday night who didn't have two nickels to rub together and were looking at $400 in bills. This is why I always put my change and a few dollars in the "help those who can't pay for vet bills" box when I take my critters in. I've been in that position, more than once, and it's horrible. 

Oh, and I'd like to rep my landlady. I had to tell her today that while we were out of town, Chloe (my lab mix) clawed through a large area of carpet in front of my daughter's door inside her room. She got herself locked in her room while my house sitter was at work and completely freaked and tried to dig through the carpet. My landlady, bless her soul, said to just take a piece from the closet and patch it!  I fully expected to have to pay to replace it and she said no way, just patch it and get a remnant for the closet. Can you believe it??? When I apologized profusely, she said, "We have dogs, we know how it is. Don't worry about it." Wow. I'm so damn lucky. I fully expected her to be at least irritated if not worse. But lucky for me, she loves animals even more than she loves her house!

I'll post later when I hear about Lucy. I can't wait to pick her up.


----------



## ToniTails (Jun 8, 2009)

sending well wishes and good thoughts your way!



Miss Vickie said:


> Thanks, everyone, for your concerns and reppage. Ris, they don't think it's a lipoma, but yes, she's had those, too. She's rather a "warty dog", we call her.
> 
> Lucy's at the vet's now having surgery. Despite what the emergency vet said, the thing on her neck was infected (obvious by the smell - it was acting like an abscess to me, but what do I know, I'm just a nurse, right? ) so I'm glad I at least kept cleaning it with betadine and insisted on moving up the surgery. They took some cells from it this morning and looked at them and said it's probably not mast cell, but is probably skin cancer, so it's good it's coming off.
> 
> ...


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 8, 2009)

I just got the call from the vet's office (whose ring tone is, FYI, a barking dog on my iPhone). She came through the surgery in flying colors and is ready to come home! They had to pull a tooth, poor thing, but she's had her dental done, her nasty wound excised, her vaccinations and her heart ultrasound.

I'll post pics of her wound later tonight if I can snap some.


----------



## Risible (Jun 8, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> I just got the call from the vet's office (whose ring tone is, FYI, a barking dog on my iPhone). She came through the surgery in flying colors and is ready to come home! They had to pull a tooth, poor thing, but she's had her dental done, her nasty wound excised, her vaccinations and her heart ultrasound.
> 
> I'll post pics of her wound later tonight if I can snap some.



Well, thank goodness! Here's hoping for a false (positive?) biopsy result! 

Oh, and ouch, the surgery on your wallet ...  Sounds like they had to dig deep.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 8, 2009)

Oh, yikes, I missed your post Miss Vickie! I'm glad the vet trip went well and the ickiness was excised with no problems. Here's hoping for quick, happy results on the biopsy.

Also, props to your awesome landlady! That's really cool of her.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 9, 2009)

Lucy's home, and she looks great. She was a little slow last night but she's back to her old self today. The doc says her heart is definitely enlarged but for now they don't think she needs meds for it because it seems to be functioning normally. They sent the mass (which they had to excise a lot of skin to get off entirely) to the pathologist for an official diagnosis.

This is her wound. It's almost six inches long and it's a good thing she has a lot of skin because they removed a two inch wide area to get it all out. Unfortunately, she was left with some wicked "dog ears" (that's what we call the raised areas on the edges) but hopefully as it heals they'll go down and with fur it shouldn't be too noticeable.







See? She looked a little stoned, doesn't she?






Poor little thing...

Thanks again for all the well wishes and comfort. This was a very difficult time for me, especially on the heels of losing two of my rabbits in as many weeks.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 9, 2009)

Aw. Glad Lucy is home and doing well. I was looking at her face and making up the dialouge I imagined she would be thinking.  Bet she is so happy to be home!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 9, 2009)

Vickie,

I'm so glad Lucy made it through her ordeal with flying colors!


----------



## Shosh (Jun 10, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Lucy's home, and she looks great. She was a little slow last night but she's back to her old self today. The doc says her heart is definitely enlarged but for now they don't think she needs meds for it because it seems to be functioning normally. They sent the mass (which they had to excise a lot of skin to get off entirely) to the pathologist for an official diagnosis.
> 
> This is her wound. It's almost six inches long and it's a good thing she has a lot of skin because they removed a two inch wide area to get it all out. Unfortunately, she was left with some wicked "dog ears" (that's what we call the raised areas on the edges) but hopefully as it heals they'll go down and with fur it shouldn't be too noticeable.
> 
> ...



Lucy is my sister in law's name.

Your Lucy is so cute.


----------



## luscious_lulu (Jun 10, 2009)

This is my niece's new puppy. He's 9 weeks old and a teacup cairn terrior. His name is hunter.


----------



## disaster117 (Jun 10, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> This is my niece's new puppy. He's 9 weeks old and a teacup cairn terrior. His name is hunter.



OH MY GOD. HE'S SO CUTE. I love cairn terrier puppies.


----------



## CamileL (Jun 11, 2009)

I have two sugar gliders: a male (first pic) and a female (second pic). The male is fixed, so no little suggies for them. I also have a kitty named Sappho (she's living with my mom right now). They're my babies. <3 

View attachment Skippy.jpg


View attachment Imp.jpg


View attachment Sappho2_1217082112.jpg


----------



## Teleute (Jun 11, 2009)

EEEEEEEeeeeeeeee sugar gliders! I want some SO MUCH but they need more space than I can provide in my apartment, not to mention time and attention. They are so freaking ADORABLE though!


----------



## katorade (Jun 11, 2009)

I remember the first time I saw sugar gliders in person, the noise they made scared the crap out of me. Something that small shouldn't make a noise that big.


----------



## BbwPennyLane (Jun 13, 2009)

So I'm that person... the one with 4 cats. And a dog. 

First theresCarol Ann (black) 
and Norma Jean (brown). 
Then We have Dwight Schrute (the persian who often looks dead) 
and my newest baby Rocky "The Italian Stallion" ! (orange)
And lastly puppy June (carter cash)

<3

NOW SHOW ME YOURS!! 

View attachment norma and carol.jpg


View attachment l_5d3ca79b97564a598e22ae6b19582551.jpg


View attachment l_a8ae0eb787a349b8ade8389c14ac4a8c.jpg


----------



## CamileL (Jun 13, 2009)

Heh. It's like having real kids. 

We started out with just my boyfriend's suggie. Then our work and class schedules started getting to the point where we didn't pay as much attention to him anymore. He wasn't showing signs of depression, but we figured better to be preemptive. That's how we got the female. It took about a month or so before we could leave them in the cage together without supervision. Now they get along so well! I look at them playing and just about have a (figurative) nosebleed from the cuteness. :bounce:


----------



## Shosh (Jun 14, 2009)

Here I am with my mother's dog Milly. She is a Spoodle, which is a Cocker Spaniel/Poodle cross.


View attachment Susannah and Milly.jpg


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 14, 2009)

This is my boy. 

Name: "Squee" 
a.k.a: "Quee Queeg"


----------



## Friday (Jun 14, 2009)

A picture of Buster that gives an idea of his size...






That's one of those Post Office tubs and they're a foot deep. He actully managed to cram his furry behind into an 8"x8"x8" box that was sitting on the floor empty after it came in the mail. I wish I'd gotten a pic because he was extraordinarily proud of himself for it.

And one of Jezebel, my little bbc because she gets shorted on the rep stick. It's all around her middle, just like her Mama.


----------



## katorade (Jun 14, 2009)

Friday said:


>



She could literally be the twin to my old cat Schmee! 

















We lost him a couple of years ago to a heart defect. RIP Schmee. 


Also, Quee Queg was in the running as a name for my youngest, Copernicus! I freaking love that name.


----------



## katorade (Jun 14, 2009)

While I'm at it, I'm going to rep my rats, the lost boys (and girl). They're no longer with me but they were an awesome bunch, and I know there are some rat fans on here...

Telly:









Martin:









Rupert:









Short Round:









continued...


----------



## katorade (Jun 14, 2009)

Wheezy(on top) and Venkman:









Nigel:









Simon(he was blind and camera shy):





Oliver:




(you can see how big Telly is in the photo. Giant ass...)





Maggie:











You may call me Willard.


----------



## Teleute (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh my god SO MUCH CUTENESS! I miss my rats now  Heeeeeeee, I love the picture of Nigel nomming his foot. :wubu: And that first pic of Telly! Oh man I'ma be so full of happy fuzzy rat-love for like the next hour :happy:


----------



## katorade (Jun 14, 2009)

I took that pic of Telly when I first got him. Sends me into a diabetic coma every time I see it.

Both foot-nomming pictures were taken right after they got out of the bath.


----------



## CamileL (Jun 14, 2009)

Kitties... cuteness... *nosebleed*

I love cats. Usually can't go into pet stores because I want to take them all home with me.


----------



## Ivy (Jun 15, 2009)

rats!!! SO cute!! i love the picture of the little chubby one chewing on his toes!


----------



## katorade (Jun 15, 2009)

Ivy said:


> rats!!! SO cute!! i love the picture of the little chubby one chewing on his toes!



That was Nigel. He and Rupert were my first two rats and were, admittedly, my favorites. I used to take them for walks in downtown Richmond. Rupert would sit on my shoulder and Nigel would hang out on top of my purse. People rarely even noticed them! Occasionally someone would see one and screeeeam like they were going to attack. Yeah lady, I really have a diseased wild rat curled up next to my ear. Mostly it was good, though. A lot of people had no idea that rats made such wonderful pets and letting people pet them and interact with them did some good for rattie reputation.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 15, 2009)

My baby Fifi, relaxing to the tunes of Ellery.

Even more pics here: http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=26287&id=1348277131&l=aae55770fc

And a few video selections: http://www.youtube.com/user/fifithewondercat


----------



## mel (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok..gotta share this.. does it get much cuter than this??? 

View attachment daizee 6-2009.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww, Mel! Well, did you give in, because your doggie was definately giving you the sad puppy eyes for a reason.


----------



## mel (Jun 30, 2009)

mel said:


> Ok..gotta share this.. does it get much cuter than this???





Punkin1024 said:


> Awww, Mel! Well, did you give in, because your doggie was definately giving you the sad puppy eyes for a reason.




She is spoiled rotten. I had just picked her up from Doggie Day Care and she was tired...she's my girl!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 1, 2009)

This is my baby, Mouse! She loves her igloo 

View attachment P1000314.jpg


View attachment P1000337.jpg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 1, 2009)

Cute kitty, hilarious name!


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 2, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Cute kitty, hilarious name!



When I first got her she was so tiny, it just seemed the right name for her. It's impossible to tell in the photo's but she is very big now and her personality does not even match her name anymore Her nickname is Feral Beryl!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2009)

mel said:


> Ok..gotta share this.. does it get much cuter than this???



Aww! What a cutie! I wuv doggies!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 2, 2009)

View attachment Susannah, Cindy and Milly 3.jpg


Here is my Cindy sitting on the floor at my mother's house.

I have decided to keep the name she was given when she was born. Hope shall be her middle name.
She is coming to me forever on Saturday. We have slowly been introducing her into my life, to see how I would cope.

Roll on Saturday! My Cindy.


----------



## debz-aka (Jul 2, 2009)

Amazingly cute animals! We have: Giger, a pit mix dog and Hedwig a Manx mix cat. The cat's favorite thing to do is attack the dog. Giger just sits there with her big goofy smile like "Look at the kitty on my face!" Trying to send pictures but my files are to big.


----------



## dreamer72fem (Jul 2, 2009)

Here is my cat....Kitty (original name I know). Got her a couple months after I had to have my 18 year old kitty put to sleep. 

View attachment l_32fd89adb7c969bf1b0461ee96932672.jpeg


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 2, 2009)

Aww, she's such a sweet looking Kitty too! I'm glad you decided to get another kitty, I know how hard it is to lose a good friend. I've had to say goodbye to many a kittycat, but I've always needed a fur friend around the house, so one always seems to find its way into my heart and my house!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 2, 2009)

here is my doggie "Copper" he is ready for his close up hehehe 

View attachment DSC01471.JPG


----------



## mel (Jul 2, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 66548
> 
> 
> Here is my Cindy sitting on the floor at my mother's house.
> ...





awwwww..labs are so awesome..she is a cutie!!


----------



## mel (Jul 2, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> here is my doggie "Copper" he is ready for his close up hehehe



awwwwwwwwwwww cute!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 3, 2009)

dreamer72fem said:


> Here is my cat....Kitty (original name I know). Got her a couple months after I had to have my 18 year old kitty put to sleep.



That is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Tania (Jul 3, 2009)

*FAINTS FROM ALL THE CUTENESS*

MOAR PETLUST!

Fran is SO about to get glomped.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 3, 2009)

mel said:


> awwwww..labs are so awesome..she is a cutie!!



Thank you so much. She is the most beautiful dog ever. I love her.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 3, 2009)

I love this thread because you get to see all the little spoiled pets, with their little toys,beds, special treats, and all being loved everyday by people like us. I wish I could REP this whole thread and all the posters, being a great pet owner come from just LOVE!!


----------



## katorade (Jul 3, 2009)

It's a lazy day in the Katorade household...

















and I really don't think Copernicus is going to have a career as a sniper...


----------



## george83 (Jul 3, 2009)

Luna sleeping on top of poor Quarry


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's a lazy day in the Katorade household...



ADORABLE!!!!!!!! All of them


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2009)

Katorade! I love cross-eyed kitties! Reminds me of my Grandpa's old Siamese he names 2 Bit Joe. 

George - Awww - Kitties do that you know. My kitties love sleeping together.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2009)

Here I am with Cindy. Sorry for the small pic.

View attachment Susannah and Cindy.jpg


----------



## mossystate (Jul 4, 2009)

Not my pet....this is Ruby, my niece Sara's pet/daughter....:happy:





View attachment 66678


----------



## intraultra (Jul 4, 2009)

katorade said:


> It's a lazy day in the Katorade household...


So sweet. Are eyes like that usual for Siamese kitties? 



george83 said:


> Luna sleeping on top of poor Quarry


Awww cute. My cats would _never_ do this. They don't get along  This is a normal position for my dogs, however.


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 4, 2009)

mossystate said:


> Not my pet....this is Ruby, my niece Sara's pet/daughter....:happy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwwwwwwwwwwwwww what a little princess!! I miss dressing my daughter in those little dresses!! I miss the barely no hair stage,.. just soft little fuzzies. heheheh love that pic!! Made my day


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 4, 2009)

Katorade, I love your critters! 

Mossy, that Lucy is a cutie pie. I want a dress just like hers! You can tell she knows she's adorable.


----------



## katorade (Jul 4, 2009)

intraultra said:


> So sweet. Are eyes like that usual for Siamese kitties?
> 
> 
> Awww cute. My cats would _never_ do this. They don't get along  This is a normal position for my dogs, however.



It used to be far more prevalent than it is now, since they're seen as an undesirable trait in shows and have been selectively bred out. The crossed eyes are due to a gene related to albinism, which also gives them their colorations. 
It causes their optic nerve to be wired funky, and be uncrossed when they're supposed to cross. They see left out of their right eye and right out of their left. To compensate for this, they cross their eyes. They don't see quite as well as other cats, but they don't have double vision or anything like that.

What's really interesting in his case is that he's not a purebred blue point Siamese. He came from a litter of an all black mother, father unknown. His littermates were black, grey, and one other siamese coloration, a chocolate point. No idea how that happened. He also takes after his mother in size. Traditional Siamese are usually very sturdy, solid cats and can be fairly large. He is very lithe and small in stature, like his mother. I actually thought she was one of the kittens at first, she was no bigger than a 6 month old and she was 3. I thought he was having nutrition issues or something because he wasn't growing, but apparently he's fine!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 4, 2009)

Black cats often have oriental heritage, which is why sometimes they'll give birth to kittens marked like a siamese. We had a black Momma cat that had a siamese daughter (the father was a stray Siamese mix). The offspring is what some people call a snowpoint, because her paw's look like she's stepped in snow. Here's a picture of our little KooKoo: 

View attachment KooKoo resting in Mark's chair, April 2009.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jul 4, 2009)

It is Winter here and very cold. Here is Cindy asleep in front of the heater.

View attachment Winter Cindy.jpg


----------



## george83 (Jul 5, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Awww cute. My cats would _never_ do this. They don't get along  This is a normal position for my dogs, however.



They fight all day long but when it comes to sleep time they always snuggle together, its always so cute .


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 5, 2009)

Susannah said:


> It is Winter here and very cold. Here is Cindy asleep in front of the heater.



Awww, it appears that Cindy is settling in very nicely!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 5, 2009)

This was my Lady. I miss her so much. I had her since I was 9 and we had to put her to sleep in November of 07. She'll always be my baby and I miss her a lot. 

Lady on her bed





I put my head band on her- she didn't look too pleased lol





Last Summer we adopted a kitty. We named him Gary- after the snail on Spongebob lol. This was Gary when he first got here





And a short time later a friend of mine was in a tough situation and had to move and couldn't take her cat with her....so....yeah we took him. His name is Sebastian and yes....those are hair clips LOL





Gary and Sebastian....they don't really like each other, more like tolerate each other.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 6, 2009)

Lady was so cute. What a gorgeous dog. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mel (Jul 6, 2009)

Susannah said:


> It is Winter here and very cold. Here is Cindy asleep in front of the heater.
> 
> View attachment 66728



CUTE!!!! I love labs 



Fallenangel2904 said:


> This was my Lady. I miss her so much. I had her since I was 9 and we had to put her to sleep in November of 07. She'll always be my baby and I miss her a lot.
> 
> Lady on her bed
> 
> ...



awwwww...so sorry to hear that about your girl  she was adorable!!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 6, 2009)

Thank you guys!  We weren't really sure exactly what type of dog she was because she was a found dog, but we were told she was a blue tick coon hound mix. She was hound through and through- she didn't bark, she howled lol! I miss her, but know she's in a better place. The last two years of her life she was very sick with a tumor and I know she's not suffering anymore. She was a special dog.


----------



## Aliena (Jul 12, 2009)

I love siamese kitties so much! My mom has one and he's a mess. I gave him to her in 2001 when he came to me doorstep. He was with another siamese cat; I am thinking his mother. I let them in and fed them then let them back out. It was raining and I heard some kitty screams. I went to the door and he came running out of a field behind my house into my home. He wouldn't go outside after that; I never saw mother again. I couldn't keep him, because WubbyTubby (my Sheila) wasn't too keen on him and my parents are BIG siamese lovers. He's been with them since.


Here he is:

View attachment smokys tounge smile.jpg







And of course I am compelled to share a few photos of my 2-nubbin kitties. Spike came to us by a friend who found his litter under a garbage bin. The mother was gone, so she took the litter in and fed them until they were ready for adoption. I took him in, because of his short nubbin tail. (they think tails on cats are a defect)
Sheila came to me via my brother in 2001 who already had 5-cats. She is my baby and my best girl friend. She sleeps with mommy and wakes papa up when it's pate' time. 

Here are a few of me favorites of them:


View attachment Sheila and mommy.jpg




View attachment WubbyTubby Pins Papa.jpg




View attachment kiss (600 x 450).jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jul 12, 2009)

Here is my Cindy Lou. Wintertime on the couch.

View attachment Couch Potato.jpg


----------



## scorpioinco (Jul 12, 2009)

My boy chopper.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 12, 2009)

scorpioinco said:


> My boy chopper.



Gorgeous doggie! Great name.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 13, 2009)

Here is my baby Tabby. She's my first Boston Terrier. 

View attachment m_66841ba906474f5b967fcb8f68455437.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Jul 13, 2009)

samuraiscott said:


> Here is my baby Tabby. She's my first Boston Terrier.



I love Bostons, they are so cute.


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 13, 2009)

yep, I got lucky...my ex boss wanted to get rid of her and I raised my hand quick!!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2009)

Aliena said:


> I love siamese kitties so much! My mom has one and he's a mess. I gave him to her in 2001 when he came to me doorstep. He was with another siamese cat; I am thinking his mother. I let them in and fed them then let them back out. It was raining and I heard some kitty screams. I went to the door and he came running out of a field behind my house into my home. He wouldn't go outside after that; I never saw mother again. I couldn't keep him, because WubbyTubby (my Sheila) wasn't too keen on him and my parents are BIG siamese lovers. He's been with them since.
> 
> And of course I am compelled to share a few photos of my 2-nubbin kitties. Spike came to us by a friend who found his litter under a garbage bin. The mother was gone, so she took the litter in and fed them until they were ready for adoption. I took him in, because of his short nubbin tail. (they think tails on cats are a defect)
> Sheila came to me via my brother in 2001 who already had 5-cats. She is my baby and my best girl friend. She sleeps with mommy and wakes papa up when it's pate' time.
> ...



Hey you, haven't seen you around for awhile! Thanks for posting pics of your sweet kitties. Especially love the siamese - he's a cutie!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Here is my Cindy Lou. Wintertime on the couch.
> 
> View attachment 67031



Aww, I just wanna give her a big hug!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jul 14, 2009)

scorpioinco said:


> My boy chopper.



Looks like chopper is playing peek-a-boo!



samuraiscott said:


> Here is my baby Tabby. She's my first Boston Terrier.



What a cutie! I'll bet she's glad to have a home with you!


----------



## DeniseW (Jul 14, 2009)

my fat cat Freckles doing what he does best 

View attachment Freckles.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott (Jul 15, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Looks like chopper is playing peek-a-boo!
> 
> 
> 
> What a cutie! I'll bet she's glad to have a home with you!



I think she's happy


----------



## Shosh (Jul 25, 2009)

View attachment Resized.jpg


Here is my doggie Cindy. My friend came over and tossed the tennis ball for her. She loves ball games.

My Cindy Lou.


----------



## katorade (Jul 25, 2009)

My boys having a rare moment together, very yin and yang:


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 25, 2009)

My Barney Boy.....aka MonsterDog....aka WHYTHEHELLDIDYOUEATTHAT???

Looking all "gentlemanly" - which is SO unlike him, its not even funny...








And in the first of many HUGE snowfalls last winter:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jul 26, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 67656
> 
> 
> Here is my doggie Cindy. My friend came over and tossed the tennis ball for her. She loves ball games.
> ...




At first I was looking at the picture and I was like hmmm and then I realized you're all bundled up and I wondered if you're hot, then I realized it's not summer there, it's winter! HAHA! I'm so dense!


----------



## Shosh (Jul 26, 2009)

Famouslastwords said:


> At first I was looking at the picture and I was like hmmm and then I realized you're all bundled up and I wondered if you're hot, then I realized it's not summer there, it's winter! HAHA! I'm so dense!



Yes it is winter here right now and very cold. That is my friend Anne in the pic. She always wears gloves.

Five more weeks of winter, then it will be springtime.


----------



## suebeehoney (Jul 26, 2009)

My sweet Pembroke Welsh Corgi - Lady Katherine of Willoughby (her AKC name), which was shortened to "Katie" by her rescue owners. However, I called her "Tootie". 

She developed Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia (A.L.L.) and was so ill within 2 weeks of being diagnosed that we had to do the only merciful thing we could do and put her to sleep. We were devastated - it was 2 years ago in August and I still miss her terribly. 

She was perfect - short and on the chubby side - so we matched! 

This picture is one that a friend on Dogster.com made for me after she passed away.


----------



## Shosh (Jul 27, 2009)

suebeehoney said:


> My sweet Pembroke Welsh Corgi - Lady Katherine of Willoughby (her AKC name), which was shortened to "Katie" by her rescue owners. However, I called her "Tootie".
> 
> She developed Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia (A.L.L.) and was so ill within 2 weeks of being diagnosed that we had to do the only merciful thing we could do and put her to sleep. We were devastated - it was 2 years ago in August and I still miss her terribly.
> 
> ...



What a darling photo of your precious doggie. I am sorry she is gone.

Corgies are so cute with their little legs. They are also regal dogs, namely the Queen of England has always had Corgis.


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 27, 2009)

This is for you, Risible. . . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ndcb8Sco_g


----------



## Shosh (Aug 2, 2009)

View attachment Smiling.jpg


I think it is pretty safe to say that I wuv my doggie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Aug 2, 2009)

Back story: During the surgery to have my thyroid removed last year, permanent damage was done to one of the nerves that moves my vocal cords. As a result, I can't raise my voice, change my pitch much, sing or pretty much do most of the things I used to be able to do with my voice. The worst part of this is that when I need Chloe and Lucy to come to me, I can't get their attention.

So, a friend at work suggested a doggie whistle. I picked one up yesterday and have been working with Chloe (hoping she'll teach Lucy, the basset, 'cause Lucy learns nothing from humans) and it's going well. It's only the first day but she's coming and plops down right in front of me (waiting for her treat, naturally). We got a silent whistle so we don't piss off the neighbors, but it definitely gets her attention. Right now I have to say "come" along with the toots, but I'm sure that eventually she'll come to just the whistle when she gets the connection.

I'm really hoping this will work because I'd like to be able to run her off leash but I won't unless I have absolute voice control (or as much as you can have with a boisterous lab mix).


----------



## katorade (Aug 2, 2009)

It won't work as well with distance recall, but have you tried incorporating hand movements in with your voice command?
One of the things I did when training my dog was to always use a distinct hand signal when giving her a command, and now she actually follows those more than my voice. I can stand there and say "sit...sit...sit...SIT" and she'll just wander around aimlessly, but as soon as I say "sit" and put my hand up in the "OK" sign, she sits down. A hand straight out for stay works well for me, and a finger pointed at the floor for "down".

The only voice command she follows to the letter without a hand sign is "off". That's probably because I almost always use it when I'm sleeping and she jumps on the bed and tries to lick my face. I'd get off the bed, too, if someone with morning breath was growling "ooooooooooffffff!!!!!!" at me.


----------



## Noir (Aug 2, 2009)

The Infamous Steve












and also Tiny Colbert!






and no the names werent planned lol


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 3, 2009)

Noir said:


> The Infamous Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww Steve is a big fluffball like Andy is! Colbert is so cute too! 
I will be posting pics now..

ok So here are my babies..
This is Wilbur(9yrs Black and White Tabby) and Andy (9 months Mainecoon) Andy was loving on Wilbur.




This is Willow (4yrs Blue or Seal Tip Seimesse) and Andy again. I caught them on my bed..this was 3 days after we brought him home. Then were still getting use to each other. Miss Willow didn't come out to eat, drink or use the litter box the first 3 days after we got Andy. SO it was a shocker to see this.






This was funny I was walking out of the kitchen into the livingroom and spotted him. The other two have never done this..Mr. Andy our fluffball!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2009)

My Cindy Lou!
View attachment Cin.jpg


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> My Cindy Lou!
> View attachment 68130


I love her expression! So cute!


----------



## Carrie (Aug 4, 2009)

Yesterday was my #1 dog Shifty's 13th birthday. He is the dog I adopted almost 13 years ago, after years of wishing more than anything for a dog of my own. He has surpassed every expectation I ever had of dog ownership and is my best buddy. :wubu: We had a little birthday party for him on Sunday, with toys and Frosty Paws and Greenies, the first of which did not impress him, the second two of which impressed him mightily. I didn't get pictures of the party (forgot to charge camera batteries!), but this pic is from a few months ago. 

Handsome, innhe?


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 4, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Yesterday was my #1 dog Shifty's 13th birthday. He is the dog I adopted almost 13 years ago, after years of wishing more than anything for a dog of my own. He has surpassed every expectation I ever had of dog ownership and is my best buddy. :wubu: We had a little birthday party for him on Sunday, with toys and Frosty Paws and Greenies, the first of which did not impress him, the second two of which impressed him mightily. I didn't get pictures of the party (forgot to charge camera batteries!), but this pic is from a few months ago.
> 
> Handsome, innhe?


Yes he sure is!


----------



## Risible (Aug 4, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> This is for you, Risible. . .
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Ndcb8Sco_g




Just saw this, Jim...

I love hooters! They're one of my favorites. You should see them at night around here .... 

Oh, no way - bullshiht!


----------



## Risible (Aug 4, 2009)

suebeehoney said:


> My sweet Pembroke Welsh Corgi - Lady Katherine of Willoughby (her AKC name), which was shortened to "Katie" by her rescue owners. However, I called her "Tootie".
> 
> She developed Acute Lymphocytic Leukemia (A.L.L.) and was so ill within 2 weeks of being diagnosed that we had to do the only merciful thing we could do and put her to sleep. We were devastated - it was 2 years ago in August and I still miss her terribly.
> 
> ...



Aw, so sorry to hear this, SueBee. Tootie was absolutely precious. This pic must have made you drop a few tears, eh? 

We had to put to sleep my own precious angel, Bear the Shih Tzu, in March. Aw. One of the hardest things I've ever done ... I'm still devastated. The laughing dog (not photoshopped!) in my avie is Bubbles, another Shih Tzu. My little shadow. :wubu:


----------



## Risible (Aug 4, 2009)

Susannah said:


> View attachment 68050
> 
> 
> I think it is pretty safe to say that I wuv my doggie.



And I think it's safe to say Miss Cindy Lou Hou wuvs you back. Very much.  Beautiful pic, Shosh.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 4, 2009)

Carrie said:


> Yesterday was my #1 dog Shifty's 13th birthday. He is the dog I adopted almost 13 years ago, after years of wishing more than anything for a dog of my own. He has surpassed every expectation I ever had of dog ownership and is my best buddy. :wubu: We had a little birthday party for him on Sunday, with toys and Frosty Paws and Greenies, the first of which did not impress him, the second two of which impressed him mightily. I didn't get pictures of the party (forgot to charge camera batteries!), but this pic is from a few months ago.
> 
> Handsome, innhe?



He is so cute, I love his neckercheif.


----------



## Carrie (Aug 5, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> Yes he sure is!





Susannah said:


> He is so cute, I love his neckercheif.


Thank you, ladies!  He is most definitely a bandanna dog; he has a whole bunch of them.


----------



## Sugar (Aug 5, 2009)

This is my baby, Pulga.


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucky said:


> This is my baby, Pulga.


How cute!


----------



## Sugar (Aug 5, 2009)

EllorionsDarlingAngel said:


> How cute!



Thank you! She is a total monster and knows that the cute Snidely Whiplash face will get her out of anything. 

Gosh I love her. :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 5, 2009)

Lucky said:


> Thank you! She is a total monster and knows that the cute Snidely Whiplash face will get her out of anything.
> 
> Gosh I love her. :wubu:


LOL She is adorable! Yeah my cats are the same way! They are so spoiled and they know it! Isn't if funny how they know what makes you give in? LOL


----------



## Tanuki (Aug 6, 2009)

Bob - Snoozin'


----------



## Shosh (Aug 6, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Bob - Snoozin'



Bob is so cute!


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 6, 2009)

T-Bear said:


> Bob - Snoozin'


I agree T-Bear Bob is sooooo CUTE!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 11, 2009)

This is my first post in this thread.  

This is my kitten (okay, she's a year old now) Izzy (short for Isabella). She's the light of my life. 

She's taking a snooze here. Can you tell she likes having her belly rubbed? She must be dreaming about it. 






I'm trying to work from home today. She's not so crazy about the "work" part.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 11, 2009)

BBMe, I love the pic where she's looking over the screen of your laptop. It's as if she's thinking "Oh, I see you're working instead of petting me. I am not pleased by this."


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 11, 2009)

Seth will follow the sun wherever it goes...and just plop down and have a nap.






He looks heart shaped. I love him so much! :wubu:


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 11, 2009)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> BBMe, I love the pic where she's looking over the screen of your laptop. It's as if she's thinking "Oh, I see you're working instead of petting me. I am not pleased by this."



How did you know?! That was precisely what she was thinking. 

Seth is adorrrrrrable. :wubu:


----------



## EllorionsDarlingAngel (Aug 11, 2009)

How cute! Everyones pets are so adorable..I love the fur babies!

Here are a few new ones of Andy

He is a big guy!

The second one was last night.. he does that all the time! He is so funny.. 

View attachment 080409194345.jpeg


View attachment 081009211542.jpeg


----------



## lemonadebrigade (Aug 11, 2009)

Iggy playing in the garden.


----------



## SSQT (Aug 11, 2009)

Everyone's pets are sooo adorable! (Although I about screamed at a spider way back there! It was quite beautiful though LOL!) I just found this thread today, thought I'd post, if I can figure out how to get pics on here!  This is my baby, "Sir Alexander Wigglesworth"...better known as Alex! He's a love muffin, loves people! (He's 5 now, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.)

Ok, hopefully these work. (Most of my normal pics are too big to send here, but webcam ones work!) There is a Christmas pic of Alex from a few years ago, one of him sleeping on the ottoman in the living room and the last one is him and I on the webcam. (His new "thing" is climbing up between me and the laptop, plopping down on my belly and falling asleep. But, this may be because it was storming the last two nights and we haven't had storms like that for a long time.) This last pic is just a day old. He needs to be brushed soo bad, but he hates it and I have to get out the treats and then I proceed to sneeze for 20 minutes afterwards LOL. He'll go and chew on a bone when we're done like he's mad at me, then about when I am done sneezing he'll forgive me and act like he loves me because I did it LOL. Little tooter. I love him to pieces! 

View attachment Alex.jpg


View attachment Picture 17.jpg


View attachment Picture 131.jpg


----------



## Risible (Aug 11, 2009)

SSQT said:


> Everyone's pets are sooo adorable! (Although I about screamed at a spider way back there! It was quite beautiful though LOL!) I just found this thread today, thought I'd post, if I can figure out how to get pics on here!  This is my baby, "Sir Alexander Wigglesworth"...better known as Alex! He's a love muffin, loves people! (He's 5 now, a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel.)
> 
> Ok, hopefully these work. (Most of my normal pics are too big to send here, but webcam ones work!) There is a Christmas pic of Alex from a few years ago, one of him sleeping on the ottoman in the living room and the last one is him and I on the webcam. (His new "thing" is climbing up between me and the laptop, plopping down on my belly and falling asleep. But, this may be because it was storming the last two nights and we haven't had storms like that for a long time.) This last pic is just a day old. He needs to be brushed soo bad, but he hates it and I have to get out the treats and then I proceed to sneeze for 20 minutes afterwards LOL. He'll go and chew on a bone when we're done like he's mad at me, then about when I am done sneezing he'll forgive me and act like he loves me because I did it LOL. Little tooter. I love him to pieces!
> 
> ...



Hi J! Got your PM - thanks! 

I can't decide if Sir Alex is more beautiful than he is cute or vice versa! Oh my goodness - he's wonderful! I've always loved the Cavaliers - never owned one, but I understand they're complete lovebugs! Alex looks like he loves to cuddle, am I right? I think the Cavaliers have one of the sweetest faces and expressions of the dog kingdom.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 11, 2009)

Risible said:


> Hi J! Got your PM - thanks!
> 
> I can't decide if Sir Alex is more beautiful than he is cute or vice versa! Oh my goodness - he's wonderful! I've always loved the Cavaliers - never owned one, but I understand they're complete lovebugs! Alex looks like he loves to cuddle, am I right? I think the Cavaliers have one of the sweetest faces and expressions of the dog kingdom.



Cavaliers are very cute. Beagals are cute too. Labs are the cutest though.


----------



## SSQT (Aug 13, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Cavaliers are very cute. Beagals are cute too. Labs are the cutest though.



Hello Susannah, yes, many are cute LOL! But I think we are all a little biased towards particular breeds, usually the ones we own! ;-) I love Labs, usually very sweet dogs!!


----------



## Risible (Aug 13, 2009)

Susannah said:


> Cavaliers are very cute. Beagals are cute too. Labs are the cutest though.



Shosh, your Cindy Lou Hou has an extremely sweet face ... I love the yellow Labs.


----------



## SSQT (Aug 13, 2009)

Risible said:


> Hi J! Got your PM - thanks!
> 
> I can't decide if Sir Alex is more beautiful than he is cute or vice versa! Oh my goodness - he's wonderful! I've always loved the Cavaliers - never owned one, but I understand they're complete lovebugs! Alex looks like he loves to cuddle, am I right? I think the Cavaliers have one of the sweetest faces and expressions of the dog kingdom.



Fancy meetin' you here heheh! ;-) LOL...well, even the vet thought he was a girl...poor boy! Me and his grandma have a sick desire to one day put bows in his hair and paint his toenails..shhh! don't tell him! *blush* (Don't worry, I can't do it!) He needs a sister. I waited two years for him...and that was a blessing in and of itself. Got ran through the mill - 100 questions from many breeders, and my weight came into play and being turned down because they didn't think I could run after him. (Can you believe that?!) Anyway, he loves to give kisses, he hates being alone, he will follow you everywhere (he whines when the bathroom door is shut!). He doesn't cuddle as much as he did when he was a puppy. He loves everyone, he wags and cries for anyone. He likes to sit on laps (or bellies!). He likes to go to bed on the floor, but when I wake up he is ALWAYS in bed next to me. So that is his cuddle time. Sometimes he'll wake me up with kisses. And I swear, doesn't matter how small the dog is, it has to sleep right in the middle of the bed and stretch as far as it can both ways..ugh! He's what I wanted though, I researched alot before I decided what breed to get...I wanted a cuddler that didn't take much exercise, and not a yapper...so that's what I got.  Oh, and Cavs always have that puppy face, everyone screams "look at the puppy!" when they see him hehe. Thanks for the comments!!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 15, 2009)

I love my doggie!
View attachment Resized dog.jpg


----------



## BBWModel (Aug 16, 2009)

Awwww!! Best. Pic. Ever!!!



Susannah said:


> I love my doggie!
> View attachment 68664


----------



## KendraLee (Aug 16, 2009)

Susannah said:


> I love my doggie!
> View attachment 68664



Awww Susannah, that pic and your baby is precious!


----------



## Loveface (Aug 17, 2009)

Loving all the great pet pics- From someone who is almost completely computer illiterate- could someone tell me how I can post pics of my 4 legged fur child?

I have all kinds of pics stored in my "pictures file" on my computer but dont know how to get them into this thread... doh!!

Thanks for all the grrrreat pics so far


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2009)

Thank you so much for the lovely comments about my Chanaleh. Chana is my doggie's Hebrew name.
Her regular name is Cindy of course.

Here is another pic.

View attachment Cindy and Shoshie.jpg


----------



## pdesil071189 (Aug 17, 2009)

I Dont Have a pet but I took care of this dog for a long time so he is basically a pet


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2009)

pdesil071189 said:


> I Dont Have a pet but I took care of this dog for a long time so he is basically a pet



Aww! What a cutie pie!


----------



## JoyJoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Not mine, but mom and sister both got new dogs that I'm super-jealous of.  They got them both from a Great Dane rescue group and have turned out to be excellent dogs!

Lucy is 2 (Sis's): (ignore the date - sis doesn't set her camera calendar)






Duchess is 18 mo. (Mom's):


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 17, 2009)

In loving memory of my first four ratties, Marsy, Mako, Edna May, and Claire...






Mako and Marsy in their old age, cuddling. They were inseparable their entire lives.






Claire, being my should buddy. She and Edna May [below] were sisters in the same litter, and loved each other dearly. Both died prematurely around the age of 1 due to poor genes [probably over breeding or inbreeding] They got every treatment known to man, but to no avail. It tore my heart out.






Here is my current sweat heart, Oscar. He is the healthiest of any of my ratties, though he has never gotten the chance to live with any others. Edna May and Claire died within a month of each other while he was awaiting surgery to neuter him. For now I will be a one ratty household. He gets more attention than he knows what to do with.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's my little buddy Tim. He's so sweet.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 17, 2009)

JoyJoy said:


> Not mine, but mom and sister both got new dogs that I'm super-jealous of.  They got them both from a Great Dane rescue group and have turned out to be excellent dogs!
> 
> Lucy is 2 (Sis's): (ignore the date - sis doesn't set her camera calendar)
> 
> ...



Great pics Joy! Super cute doggies!  Lucy has a fantastic smile.


----------



## prettysteve (Aug 17, 2009)

Here is my little sweety pie! Funky Charlie! I just love him to death especially after I spray him with perfume! 

View attachment mallory.jpg


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 17, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> Here is my little sweety pie! Funky Charlie! I just love him to death especially after I spray him with perfume!



I'm guessing you were kidding, but I've known people with a pet skunk, and once they have their rear glands removed they are excellent pets. They act a lot like cats, only their claws tend to leave more of a mark on furniture.


----------



## prettysteve (Aug 17, 2009)

MsGreenLantern said:


> I'm guessing you were kidding, but I've known people with a pet skunk, and once they have their rear glands removed they are excellent pets. They act a lot like cats, only their claws tend to leave more of a mark on furniture.



Miss Greenlantern : No way! I am not kidding. I had the rear glands removed three years ago. I was only kidding about the perfume. I keep him in a cage and also have his nails cut professionally. He is my little stinky...


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 18, 2009)

prettysteve said:


> Miss Greenlantern : No way! I am not kidding. I had the rear glands removed three years ago. I was only kidding about the perfume. I keep him in a cage and also have his nails cut professionally. He is my little stinky...



That's so awesome! I've always wondered what it'd be like to have a pet squirrel... on the topic of wild animal pets. I love rodents...


----------



## Risible (Aug 18, 2009)

Loveface said:


> Loving all the great pet pics- From someone who is almost completely computer illiterate- could someone tell me how I can post pics of my 4 legged fur child?
> 
> I have all kinds of pics stored in my "pictures file" on my computer but dont know how to get them into this thread... doh!!
> 
> Thanks for all the grrrreat pics so far



Hey you! :wubu:

I was just thinking, what we need here are some poodle pics, you know - raisin eyes, sugar cookie face! 

So to load pics - when you post there is a section entitled "Additional options" that follow the "Reply to thread" text box (just scroll down). Click on "Manage Attachments", then click on "Browse". Select the images you want to post, then select "Upload." If your image files are too big for the system, you'll get that message. If that happens, let me know - I'll direct you to a website I use that shrinks image files.

I owe you a phone call, I know - I'll call tonight or tomorrow evening, k. :kiss2:


----------



## calou (Aug 18, 2009)

here is Peenut 
View attachment 68781


----------



## Sugar (Aug 18, 2009)

calou said:


> here is Peenut
> View attachment 68781



I'm not sure which is cuter...the dog or the name Peenut lol.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2009)

calou said:


> here is Peenut
> View attachment 68781



Such a little sugar pie!


----------



## Donna (Aug 18, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Here's my little buddy Tim. He's so sweet.



I apologize if I missed it mentioned somewhere, but what kind of animal is your little buddy Tim?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2009)

Donna: http://www.nydailynews.com/news/gal...animals_/the_worlds_ugliest_animals_.html#ph6


----------



## SSQT (Aug 18, 2009)

calou said:


> here is Peenut
> View attachment 68781



FRENCHIE! Hey you! lol... I keep meeting people here that I already know. ;-) Peenut is a cutie!


----------



## SSQT (Aug 18, 2009)

smithnwesson said:


> Here's my little buddy Tim. He's so sweet.



What *is* that?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 18, 2009)

pssst...click the link I posted at the top of this page...it tells you.


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Aug 18, 2009)

What a horrible and stupid list. I disagree with at least half of it. Sloths? REALLY? I think they are amazing and cute as can be! And dog breeds? That venomous saliva aliqui thing was amazingly rodenty and ardvarky. I loved it!

That ayeaye thing is a bit creepy, but look at the cute nose and the tiny little monkey sucker feets! He just needs love >.< I love weird animals! Baby!!


----------



## SSQT (Aug 18, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> pssst...click the link I posted at the top of this page...it tells you.



Hmmm... very interesting! Thank you. Sorry I didn't read it before LOL. I think he's kinda cute.


----------



## Shosh (Aug 18, 2009)

My Doggie yet again.

View attachment Cindy Lou.jpg


----------



## SSQT (Aug 18, 2009)

Susannah said:


> My Doggie yet again.
> 
> View attachment 68791



:kiss2: on the nose! Such a cutie patootie!!!


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 19, 2009)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> pssst...click the link I posted at the top of this page...it tells you.


Thanks Ginny. I didn't know what it was either and that has been worrying me. . .


----------



## Loveface (Aug 20, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my poodle queen, Madison Marie- she of the raisin eyes and sugar cookie face 

Miss Madison stood guard over mine and my husband Kevin's heart for almost 16 unforgettable years- We had to let go of her for some much needed final rest this past October- from which we are still trying very hard to recover from- but when I see her face in pictures like these, it reminds me how much joy she brought to our lives - she is about 13 in these pictures and as ever, much the beauty queen  Oh and Ris- yes that is the pink poodle purse I brought to your's and Bio's wedding  

View attachment 04-28-05_2246.jpg


View attachment madison57.jpg


View attachment madison23.jpg


View attachment madison1.jpg


View attachment madison73.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 20, 2009)

Loveface said:


> Here are some pictures of my poodle queen, Madison Marie- she of the raisin eyes and sugar cookie face
> 
> Miss Madison stood guard over mine and my husband Kevin's heart for almost 16 unforgettable years- We had to let go of her for some much needed final rest this past October- from which we are still trying very hard to recover from- but when I see her face in pictures like these, it reminds me how much joy she brought to our lives - she is about 13 in these pictures and as ever, much the beauty queen  Oh and Ris- yes that is the pink poodle purse I brought to your's and Bio's wedding



Such a little muffin! So cute!


----------



## Risible (Aug 20, 2009)

Loveface said:


> Here are some pictures of my poodle queen, Madison Marie- she of the raisin eyes and sugar cookie face
> 
> Miss Madison stood guard over mine and my husband Kevin's heart for almost 16 unforgettable years- We had to let go of her for some much needed final rest this past October- from which we are still trying very hard to recover from- but when I see her face in pictures like these, it reminds me how much joy she brought to our lives - she is about 13 in these pictures and as ever, much the beauty queen  Oh and Ris- yes that is the pink poodle purse I brought to your's and Bio's wedding



Aw, gotta love that lil puppy face ... Look at the one of her in the back seat - as ever, living for the moment that her Mom and Dad will reappear. :wubu:

I think, though, that Mr. Bear is having a word with her in the Doggy Happy Hunting Grounds about that Shamu - he had one zactly, _zactly!_ like that.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 20, 2009)

Loveface said:


> Here are some pictures of my poodle queen, Madison Marie- she of the raisin eyes and sugar cookie face
> 
> Miss Madison stood guard over mine and my husband Kevin's heart for almost 16 unforgettable years- We had to let go of her for some much needed final rest this past October- from which we are still trying very hard to recover from- but when I see her face in pictures like these, it reminds me how much joy she brought to our lives - she is about 13 in these pictures and as ever, much the beauty queen  Oh and Ris- yes that is the pink poodle purse I brought to your's and Bio's wedding


<<<<<<<<<
Yep. Poodles rock.


----------



## Loveface (Aug 21, 2009)

awwww your poodle is adorable, Smith  Your right- they rock- but gosh, what dog doesn't?? 

Knowing Bearie and Maddy like I did, I'm quite sure she looked him straight in the eye, yawned, then stole his Shamu  sharing was never her strong suit hehehehe


----------



## NoraBadora (Aug 21, 2009)

My baby, Nora. She's my 7 year old pound kitty. 












My Birdies  

From left: Lemon, Lime, Coconut and Jello


----------



## Risible (Aug 21, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> My baby, Nora. She's my 7 year old pound kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw, a necklace of lovely feathered ornaments! 

Beautiful pics!


----------



## intraultra (Aug 21, 2009)

Just thought I'd post a new photo of my puppies.




They go to the groomer next week. They need it.

Also, I can't believe they used to be this small:



(this is the one on the left in the above picture!)


----------



## tinkerbell (Aug 21, 2009)

Cocoa


















Pixie
















Both 
















They are both chihuauas but Cocoa is just a monster chi


----------



## ladle (Aug 21, 2009)

Rep Lenny or he'll steal your ice cream container too....Please.....He's just gone mad! 

View attachment DSC_0035.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2009)

NoraBadora said:


> My baby, Nora. She's my 7 year old pound kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What great photos! Expecially that first one. 

And the second one, too. All five (six) of ya'll seriously rock.

:wubu:


----------



## Loveface (Aug 21, 2009)

love love love all these pet pics- you all have special babies  If I might ask- what breed of dog is that, Intraultra?


----------



## intraultra (Aug 22, 2009)

Loveface said:


> love love love all these pet pics- you all have special babies  If I might ask- what breed of dog is that, Intraultra?



Of course - Papillon


----------



## northwestbbw (Aug 22, 2009)

intraultra said:


> Just thought I'd post a new photo of my puppies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AWWW I love your dogs! so cute.


----------



## NoraBadora (Aug 22, 2009)

A Papillon is my dream dog! <3 So cute. 

You have lovely puppies!!


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 23, 2009)

_*My 2 dogs, and my cat...*_ 

View attachment Bear4.jpg


View attachment Dummies.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Aug 24, 2009)

SparkGirl said:


> _*My 2 dogs, and my cat...*_



Your dogs are the cutest! I want to give them both a big smooshy hug!


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 24, 2009)

*Aww thanks Shosh...the one in the front really needs a big hug because he hurt his leg this morning coming up the stairs. I hope my poor buddy will be ok when I get home today *



Susannah said:


> Your dogs are the cutest! I want to give them both a big smooshy hug!


----------



## Shosh (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is Cindy at Torquay Beach, Australia,

We have just returned from Vacation with my family up the coast.

View attachment Resized beach.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl (Aug 27, 2009)

*This picture is just adorable, Shosh!*



Susannah said:


> Here is Cindy at Torquay Beach, Australia,
> 
> We have just returned from Vacation with my family up the coast.
> 
> View attachment 69112


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Nov 14, 2009)

Cleofatra_74 said:


> *Gizzy is 15 or 16 years old now*
> View attachment 64422
> 
> 
> ...





*Hi guys, Gizzy was sadly put to sleep in September, it was the hardest decision I've ever had to make. Was the best thing to do for him. I miss him everyday  There will never be another kitty like him  I do have a new furry family member, will post some pics soon.*


----------



## Cleofatra_74 (Nov 14, 2009)

*Introducing Tabbi:wubu:
She's not as innocent as she looks LOL*


View attachment Feb 16th 2009 007.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Nov 15, 2009)

Mike and I adopted a pug this last summer. She is so beautiful and precious! I'm not a dog lover, but this pooch is certainly making me love 'em. She certainly fills that infertility spot. Here is Miss Ashleigh. (Ashleigh Scarlett of Tara) She's AKC register and my mom and pops adopted a CKC registered pug which we will have an official wedding and let them make pretty babies. 






View attachment PuggieWuggie 002 (600 x 450).jpg




View attachment PuggieWuggie 006 (600 x 402).jpg




View attachment PuggieWuggie 010 (600 x 434).jpg



View attachment PuggieWuggie 022 (600 x 574).jpg


----------



## Sugar (Nov 15, 2009)

Aliena said:


> Mike and I adopted a pug this last summer. She is so beautiful and precious! I'm not a dog lover, but this pooch is certainly making me love 'em. She certainly fills that infertility spot. Here is Miss Ashleigh. (Ashleigh Scarlett of Tara) She's AKC register and my mom and pops adopted a CKC registered pug which we will have an official wedding and let them make pretty babies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omgosh...so cute! Have you seen the Pugs or GTFO thread? There is quite a few people around here who have pugs. I can't wait to see wedding and baby pics!


----------



## Aliena (Nov 15, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Omgosh...so cute! Have you seen the Pugs or GTFO thread? There is quite a few people around here who have pugs. I can't wait to see wedding and baby pics!




HeeHee; I found it!  I posted a few more pics there. I can't wait till we can have a lil'ceremony for them. My mom and Pops think I'm being silly, but I've insisted and I'm sure strictly to their amusement, they've agreed to it. I will post pics, count on it! LoL Thank you!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 18, 2009)

Beautiful and heartbreaking.


I had to put both my pets down not so long ago so I feel his sorrow...they were my family.


----------



## Shosh (Dec 19, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Beautiful and heartbreaking.
> 
> 
> I had to put both my pets down not so long ago so I feel his sorrow...they were my family.



I am so sorry Surly.

That is heartbreaking.

The thought of anything happening to my dog, makes tears come to my eyes.

I do not know how I will cope when the day comes that she leaves this earth.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 19, 2009)

It scares me. My cats are six. I hope they live to be at least 20.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 19, 2009)

*Scrabble: "Scrab Summoning His Inner Cockatoo"*
View attachment Scrab Summoning His Inner Cockatoo 2 9-07resz.jpg


*Isis:*
View attachment Sis with wiffle tiny.jpg

Her favorite color's yellow so she's proud to show off her yellow wiffle ball 

*Kumquat: After bath*
View attachment Kum Head after bath3-17-07resz.jpg


*Ginger:*
View attachment Bruce and Ginger 3-4-07resz.jpg

Ginger's the one on the right.......Bruce is the orange and white tabby.......my favorite kitty of all time.....that was taken a couple days before he was put to sleep. They thought he probably had a cancerous tumor that obstructed the opening into his stomach....I'm still dreaming about him. He was Ginny's best friend.


----------



## tinkerbell (Dec 20, 2009)

Shosh said:


> I am so sorry Surly.
> 
> That is heartbreaking.
> 
> ...



I've told my dogs that they have to live forever. I hate thinking about anything happening to them.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 20, 2009)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> *Scrabble: "Scrab Summoning His Inner Cockatoo"*
> View attachment 74421
> 
> 
> ...



Great pictures!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 21, 2009)

Surlysomething said:


> Great pictures!



Thank ya!  It helps to have great models!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Dec 26, 2009)

It's been a while since I've popped in this thread - so many cute puppies, kitties and birdies! Here's a picture of two of my hoard of 9! The grey/orange tabby is MeeMee and the Orange tabby her brother, Tiger. 

View attachment MeeMee and Tiger in my chair, December 24 2009.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 27, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> It's been a while since I've popped in this thread - so many cute puppies, kitties and birdies! Here's a picture of two of my hoard of 9! The grey/orange tabby is MeeMee and the Orange tabby her brother, Tiger.



How precious!!! I love it when they're all intertwined together. Tiger reminds me of my departed Bruce.


----------



## JMCGB (Dec 30, 2009)

Haley enjoying the mid atlantic winter snow storm. Another foot plus fell after this pic was taken.


----------



## mel (Dec 30, 2009)

My girl doing what she loves...sleeping 

View attachment 18866_213265484335_813244335_2876692_924949_s.jpg


View attachment 20766_218616389335_813244335_2904324_4343696_n.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Dec 31, 2009)

JMCGB said:


> Haley enjoying the mid atlantic winter snow storm. Another foot plus fell after this pic was taken.



Stunning pic!!! Haley's gorgeous. I tried to rep her, but it wouldn't let me.



mel said:


> My girl doing what she loves...sleeping



She's adorable!


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 25, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> On May 11, my family lost our dear sweet Hudson to Leukemia. He was brilliant, kind, and stunningly beautiful - not to mention one hell of a singer:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NhZnP892O1I
> 
> ...



I wrote this last year, and it was one of the worst days of my life - not just because it as my best friend that I lost, but it was the way in which he went - painfully, and without me by his side.

Fate, it seems, was not ready to let that be the end of things. 

On November 26th of 2009, the -exact- same day as Hudson was born only 9 years later, another litter of goldens entered into the world at our breeder's home. And on January 14th of this year, Gibson came into ours. As you can see, he's having a hard time adjusting to life in our home and with his bigger brother, Sherlock. 

View attachment GetAttachment-23.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-14.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-42.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 25, 2010)

ZOMG puppy paws... :wubu: and ears.... :wubu: and fur!... :wubu: So sweet!

I'm so sorry for your loss, Edens, but your new little family member is just precious.


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 25, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I wrote this last year, and it was one of the worst days of my life - not just because it as my best friend that I lost, but it was the way in which he went - painfully, and without me by his side.
> 
> Fate, it seems, was not ready to let that be the end of things.
> 
> On November 26th of 2009, the -exact- same day as Hudson was born only 9 years later, another litter of goldens entered into the world at our breeder's home. And on January 14th of this year, Gibson came into ours. As you can see, he's having a hard time adjusting to life in our home and with his bigger brother, Sherlock.



Is he the cutest little bundle or what?! Gibson is OMG, so cute! Goldens are the most beautiful dogs in the world :happy:
The pic of Gibson and Sherlock sleeping together....AWWWWW!


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 25, 2010)

Here are a couple more recent ones, as he is getting bigger fast (way too fast).

First is him and Sherlock again, and below is a picture of his "unique" ability - when he gets playful outside, he gets tail plumage - no other way to describe it. Think of a snake trying to swallow a mouse whole and you have an idea of what this looks like in reality.

Yeah, he's awesome  

View attachment GetAttachment-2.jpg


View attachment GetAttachment-10.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 25, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> Here are a couple more recent ones, as he is getting bigger fast (way too fast).
> 
> First is him and Sherlock again, and below is a picture of his "unique" ability - when he gets playful outside, he gets tail plumage - no other way to describe it. Think of a snake trying to swallow a mouse whole and you have an idea of what this looks like in reality.
> 
> Yeah, he's awesome



Hahaha...the tail is perfect!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Mar 26, 2010)

My Kitteh's S'mores (black & white) & Emerald aka Emmy (calico) 

View attachment Smore's & Emmy.JPG


View attachment DSCN1982.JPG


View attachment DSCF0254.JPG


----------



## littlefairywren (Mar 26, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> My Kitteh's S'mores (black & white) & Emerald aka Emmy (calico)



They are adorable! I love the look on Emerald's face....so focused  That looks like the feed me stare lol.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 26, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> My Kitteh's S'mores (black & white) & Emerald aka Emmy (calico)




They're beautiful. I love their colouring.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Mar 27, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I wrote this last year, and it was one of the worst days of my life - not just because it as my best friend that I lost, but it was the way in which he went - painfully, and without me by his side.
> 
> Fate, it seems, was not ready to let that be the end of things.
> 
> On November 26th of 2009, the -exact- same day as Hudson was born only 9 years later, another litter of goldens entered into the world at our breeder's home. And on January 14th of this year, Gibson came into ours. As you can see, he's having a hard time adjusting to life in our home and with his bigger brother, Sherlock.





Edens_heel said:


> Here are a couple more recent ones, as he is getting bigger fast (way too fast).
> 
> First is him and Sherlock again, and below is a picture of his "unique" ability - when he gets playful outside, he gets tail plumage - no other way to describe it. Think of a snake trying to swallow a mouse whole and you have an idea of what this looks like in reality.
> 
> Yeah, he's awesome



Awwwwwwwwwww!! Congrats on the new fur-baby!! They're both too cute for words! :happy:



MzDeeZyre said:


> My Kitteh's S'mores (black & white) & Emerald aka Emmy (calico)



Beautiful!


----------



## moore2me (Mar 30, 2010)

Edens_heel said:


> I wrote this last year, and it was one of the worst days of my life - not just because it as my best friend that I lost, but it was the way in which he went - painfully, and without me by his side.
> 
> Fate, it seems, was not ready to let that be the end of things.
> 
> On November 26th of 2009, the -exact- same day as Hudson was born only 9 years later, another litter of goldens entered into the world at our breeder's home. And on January 14th of this year, Gibson came into ours. As you can see, he's having a hard time adjusting to life in our home and with his bigger brother, Sherlock.



Dear Edens_heel, 

Your family's new golden, Gibson, is indeed a delightful little scamp. He is as cute as they get and I can tell has already stolen the hearts of his human tribe and his big brother Sherlock. The breeders you guys are using are really turning out nice dogs.

One more comment/question. Is that you sitting on the floor on the right? If that is you - you look positively radiant. In the hundreds of posts you have written and submitted this one has got to be one of the happiest and most beautiful you have done. Puppies do have that effect on people. 

View attachment edens.jpg


----------



## stldpn (Mar 30, 2010)

This is Pete.


----------



## Edens_heel (Mar 30, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Dear Edens_heel,
> 
> Your family's new golden, Gibson, is indeed a delightful little scamp. He is as cute as they get and I can tell has already stolen the hearts of his human tribe and his big brother Sherlock. The breeders you guys are using are really turning out nice dogs.
> 
> One more comment/question. Is that you sitting on the floor on the right? If that is you - you look positively radiant. In the hundreds of posts you have written and submitted this one has got to be one of the happiest and most beautiful you have done. Puppies do have that effect on people.



Yep, that is me in the background, loving the puppy-effect (a scientific occurrence that simply makes the world a better place). Thank you so much for the kind words  I know I probably come across on the boards as a cynical or sarcastic bugger, and I am, but deep down this is more my true personality coming through.

Again, thank you for the kindness.


----------



## supersoup (Apr 2, 2010)

i want to hug all over gibson and sherlock!!! :happy:

such sweet faces.


----------



## Famouslastwords (Apr 2, 2010)

Me too! I love the s'more kittehs and Pete too.

Pete may be stldpn's only redeeming quality.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 4, 2010)

stldpn said:


> This is Pete.



Pete's just too adorable and handsome!


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm glad to see my cat's aren't the only ones absolutely obsessed with the damn toilet!!


----------



## meggyloo123 (Apr 5, 2010)




----------



## moore2me (Apr 5, 2010)

Meggyloo,

I couldn't resist adding a caption. 

View attachment killr.JPG


----------



## stldpn (Apr 5, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> I'm glad to see my cat's aren't the only ones absolutely obsessed with the damn toilet!!



I can't believe I'm about to admit this publicly... when he was a kitten we used to have a routine of using the restroom at the same time. I kept his box in a spare shower. So when I'd come in from work and go straight for the head...  Swirling water has fascinated him ever since.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 5, 2010)

meggyloo123 said:


>



HAHAHAHA!!!!!! Too funny and adorable!



moore2me said:


> Meggyloo,
> 
> I couldn't resist adding a caption.



:bow:


----------



## Tyrael (Apr 6, 2010)

Rooie (red) in a messy room!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Apr 8, 2010)

Tyrael said:


> Rooie (red) in a messy room!
> 
> [



Adorable!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 14, 2010)

Here's my furry little baby this past weekend. She was lounging in her bed and enjoying some sun.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 14, 2010)

one more just because...


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

We are experiencing technical difficulties. Please stand by.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Nacho Cheez


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Wonton Cookie


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Daniel Knuckles


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

Zephyr Typhoon


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Apr 14, 2010)

Our new addition TITUS!

A friend of a friend was going to take him to the shelter, and knowing his age,(8) and the breed lifespan(8-10). I couldn't let them do it. He is the sweetest thing! The cats hate him, and won't come out of the lower level...but I think after a few days they'll get over it.


----------



## littlefairywren (Apr 14, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Our new addition TITUS!
> 
> A friend of a friend was going to take him to the shelter, and knowing his age,(8) and the breed lifespan(8-10). I couldn't let them do it. He is the sweetest thing! The cats hate him, and won't come out of the lower level...but I think after a few days they'll get over it.



OMG he is soooo cute!! I love that you took him in. Hahaha, look at that face...how could you not?


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 14, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Our new addition TITUS!
> 
> A friend of a friend was going to take him to the shelter, and knowing his age,(8) and the breed lifespan(8-10). I couldn't let them do it. He is the sweetest thing! The cats hate him, and won't come out of the lower level...but I think after a few days they'll get over it.


I''ve been begging Spouse for one for three years. I even have a name picked out. 
So happy for you! He looks AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 15, 2010)

MzDeeZyre said:


> Our new addition TITUS!
> 
> A friend of a friend was going to take him to the shelter, and knowing his age,(8) and the breed lifespan(8-10). I couldn't let them do it. He is the sweetest thing! The cats hate him, and won't come out of the lower level...but I think after a few days they'll get over it.



Thank goodness you saved him! Hes adorable!


----------



## SMA413 (Apr 15, 2010)

These are our ferrets...







The all white one with the collar on is Skeletor and the black/brown one is Ninja. Ninja had a collar but he somehow took it off. They drive me crazy sometimes but how can you be mad at something that cute??


----------



## ladle (Apr 16, 2010)

Lenny does 'Blue Steel' 

View attachment bluesteel.jpg


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

*Hot collar, Len!!!*



ladle said:


> Lenny does 'Blue Steel'


----------



## SparkGirl (Apr 16, 2010)

_*He's nuts, I tell ya...*_ 

View attachment IMAGE_167.jpg


View attachment IMAGE_166.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

SMA413 said:


> These are our ferrets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how they fold up around each other. Like furry snakes.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 16, 2010)

ladle said:


> Lenny does 'Blue Steel'


That's a smart looking dog. Handsome.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 17, 2010)

Heres my puggle! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-01-24 at 19.04 #3.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

Nutty said:


> Heres my puggle!


You know how they say couples who spend a long time together start to look alike.......


----------



## Nutty (Apr 18, 2010)

Say I do see the resemblance


----------



## ladle (Apr 18, 2010)

some more of Len's friends 

View attachment u.jpg


View attachment t.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 18, 2010)

ladle said:


> some more of Len's friends


How gorg! I MUST have that blue bandanna!


----------



## NYCGabriel (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, I just spent an hour going through this thread. What awesome and cute pets everyone has! :happy:


----------



## CPProp (Jul 30, 2010)

Not sure if there has been a pet picture thread &#8211; but I thought it would be nice to see pictures of your pets with a few details about them - let them have their little bit of fame &#8211; past or present. If there has been one before just delete me lol.

On the assumption there has not been one I’d like to start with a young and older picture of Sam (kennel club name Gayplume southsea magic) who lived to the ripe old age of 13, which is a reasonable age for a golden retriever. For fun he was shown at local shows and even been dark (light ones nearly always caught the judges eye) came away with a few first often against the odds.


----------



## isamarie69 (Jul 30, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Not sure if there has been a pet picture thread  but I thought it would be nice to see pictures of your pets with a few details about them - let them have their little bit of fame  past or present. If there has been one before just delete me lol.
> 
> On the assumption there has not been one Id like to start with a young and older picture of Sam (kennel club name Gayplume southsea magic) who lived to the ripe old age of 13, which is a reasonable age for a golden retriever. For fun he was shown at local shows and even been dark (light ones nearly always caught the judges eye) came away with a few first often against the odds.



He's Beautiful.


----------



## CPProp (Jul 30, 2010)

isamarie69 said:


> He's Beautiful.



Thank you, he had an unbelievably placid temperament


----------



## Britty (Jul 30, 2010)

This is Holly Berry (instead of Halle ) , she's my 4 year old Yorkie and I'm crazy in love with her. 







Despite how much I LOVE the fact that she punishes me when she's mad (read: pee), she really is a sweet, good girl. Because I hate the heat, even in the summer my house is freezing. Sleeping under a heating pad is her favorite way to escape the frigid temperatures.


----------



## CPProp (Jul 31, 2010)

Britty said:


> This is Holly Berry (instead of Halle ) , she's my 4 year old Yorkie and I'm crazy in love with her.
> 
> Despite how much I LOVE the fact that she punishes me when she's mad (read: pee), she really is a sweet, good girl. Because I hate the heat, even in the summer my house is freezing. Sleeping under a heating pad is her favorite way to escape the frigid temperatures.



Cute and I like the wrapped hot dog pic.


----------



## Britty (Jul 31, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Cute and I like the wrapped hot dog pic.



Thanks so much! Yeah, she's so crazy. She crawls underneath it when she wants us to turn it on.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 31, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Not sure if there has been a pet picture thread  but I thought it would be nice to see pictures of your pets with a few details about them - let them have their little bit of fame  past or present. If there has been one before just delete me lol.
> 
> On the assumption there has not been one Id like to start with a young and older picture of Sam (kennel club name Gayplume southsea magic) who lived to the ripe old age of 13, which is a reasonable age for a golden retriever. For fun he was shown at local shows and even been dark (light ones nearly always caught the judges eye) came away with a few first often against the odds.



Sam was such a beautiful dog, CPProp! Such a wonderful look in those adorable eyes :happy:



Britty said:


> This is Holly Berry (instead of Halle ) , she's my 4 year old Yorkie and I'm crazy in love with her.
> 
> Despite how much I LOVE the fact that she punishes me when she's mad (read: pee), she really is a sweet, good girl. Because I hate the heat, even in the summer my house is freezing. Sleeping under a heating pad is her favorite way to escape the frigid temperatures.



She is such a wee cutie!!! I would carry her everywhere lol...but not in a handbag!


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Jul 31, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Not sure if there has been a pet picture thread  but I thought it would be nice to see pictures of your pets with a few details about them - let them have their little bit of fame  past or present. If there has been one before just delete me lol.
> 
> On the assumption there has not been one Id like to start with a young and older picture of Sam (kennel club name Gayplume southsea magic) who lived to the ripe old age of 13, which is a reasonable age for a golden retriever. For fun he was shown at local shows and even been dark (light ones nearly always caught the judges eye) came away with a few first often against the odds.



omg, he's way too sweet and adorable!!! I love goldies .



Britty said:


> This is Holly Berry (instead of Halle ) , she's my 4 year old Yorkie and I'm crazy in love with her.
> 
> 
> 
> Despite how much I LOVE the fact that she punishes me when she's mad (read: pee), she really is a sweet, good girl. Because I hate the heat, even in the summer my house is freezing. Sleeping under a heating pad is her favorite way to escape the frigid temperatures.



She's precious .



littlefairywren said:


> Sam was such a beautiful dog, CPProp! Such a wonderful look in those adorable eyes :happy:
> 
> 
> 
> She is such a wee cutie!!! I would carry her everywhere lol...but not in a handbag!



CHICKLET!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :blush: :happy: :wubu:

Now that I've gotten that out of my system, back to your original programming.


----------



## imfree (Jul 31, 2010)

Everyone knows that cats, especially kittens, own people!
Mom's friend, Jackie, brought Alleigh Kaht, a.k.a. 
Poundoterror, to live with us this past Tuesday. She's a 
sweet little 10 week-old little s**t who's adopted me as 
her new "mommy". That's OK, I'm rebuilding that Sound
Shooter Stereo Mic of mine and Alleigh will be the purrfect
test subject for the mic. Poundoterror is delightfully
photogenic and will look and sound great on You Tube!

*I managed to get this one while the little terror was
asleep. It's raise-hell, sleep, raise-hell with 
Poundoterror, for sure! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht wb.jpg


----------



## Britty (Aug 1, 2010)

Thanks LFW and Mizz! She's so great, I got lucky.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 1, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Sam was such a beautiful dog, CPProp! Such a wonderful look in those adorable eyes :happy:





MizzSnakeBite said:


> omg, he's way too sweet and adorable!!! I love goldies



Thank you ladies - but this is how I really love to see pets.......free and having fun.


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 1, 2010)

Adorable, adorable pics in this thread. I'm an animal lover. I have two catbabies, both adopted strays, who are the loves of my life and have been for the past 10 years. My boycat Momo is a little less camera shy than my girlkitty, Ella, so I have more pics of him. With that in mind, onward...

The 'gruesome twosome': Momo in half-face; Ella sneaking up behind him.






Separated at birth?





This is a pic of Momo in his younger days, when he used to like climbing the furniture to chew on the ribbons of my Tragedy Ann doll. The resemblance between them was a perfect photo opportunity.

Momo, where he shouldn't be... in the laundry basket...






...in the shoe basket...






...on the kitchen table:






Princess Ella sunning herself, with her basilisk stare:






When I went to go see the movie How To Train Your Dragon, I absolutely fell in love with Toothless, the night fury dragon. He reminds me of nothing more than a big black cat, don't you think?






Ok, last pic, I promise. This one isn't my cat, but my friend Kathy's cat, Muffy. (We're both black cat fans.) Check out what Muffy's so avidly watching on tv:


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 1, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Thank you ladies - but this is how I really love to see pets.......free and having fun.



Beyond adorable!



thirtiesgirl said:


> Adorable, adorable pics in this thread. I'm an animal lover. I have two catbabies, both adopted strays, who are the loves of my life and have been for the past 10 years. My boycat Momo is a little less camera shy than my girlkitty, Ella, so I have more pics of him. With that in mind, onward...
> 
> The 'gruesome twosome': Momo in half-face; Ella sneaking up behind him.
> 
> ...



They're beautiful!


----------



## ButlerGirl09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Here are my two little monsters cuddling while I was hard at work. It's hard to ever be mad at them when they're so cute all snuggled together!


----------



## intraultra (Aug 2, 2010)

Britty said:


> This is Holly Berry (instead of Halle ) , she's my 4 year old Yorkie and I'm crazy in love with her.
> 
> Despite how much I LOVE the fact that she punishes me when she's mad (read: pee), she really is a sweet, good girl. Because I hate the heat, even in the summer my house is freezing. Sleeping under a heating pad is her favorite way to escape the frigid temperatures.



Adorable. I love the octopus too! My dogs would probably like that.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 3, 2010)

ButlerGirl09 said:


> Here are my two little monsters cuddling while I was hard at work. It's hard to ever be mad at them when they're so cute all snuggled together!



They're cute


----------



## moore2me (Aug 3, 2010)

I know this area is to show pictures of your pets and I really have enjoyed the sweet puppies, kittens, ferrets, etc., and hearing stories about their antics. I must not forget the lovely parrots of MizzSnakeBite. For off the scale cuteness I think it is a tie between the yorkie with the octopus and Eden's Heel's Lab puppy. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

On a sadder note, we had to put one of our dogs to sleep Saturday. He had health problems for a year or so, but things started "snowballing" in this hot weather. We even let him come inside, but that still could not save him. He had some wounds that became infected & on a 160 lb dog that is serious stuff. I would like to rep him in that he was a good dog and did what he was hired to do. That's the bad part of dog ownership - they don't live very long.

Now parrots . . . can live longer than we do I hear.


----------



## mel (Aug 3, 2010)

my baby girl enjoying the grass after playing ball...


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 3, 2010)

My Mom's tiny dog, Gertie. :wubu: One ear up! One ear down!


----------



## CPProp (Aug 3, 2010)

OK............So who is in control of who - to me a sad, but still a funny picture


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 3, 2010)

mel said:


> my baby girl enjoying the grass after playing ball...



Aww, I love it when they play and laugh on the grass like that. She is beautiful, mel.



Surlysomething said:


> My Mom's tiny dog, Gertie. :wubu: One ear up! One ear down!



OMG, I want a Gertie too! She is such a cute little button, Surly 



CPProp said:


> OK............So who is in control of who - to me a sad, but still a funny picture



A lovely pic, CPProp....for many reasons. And Sam had complete control there lol.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 3, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> A lovely pic, CPProp....for many reasons. And Sam had complete control there lol.



Thank you - and at 6 stone (39kg) he certianly could pull more than his weight when a scent took his fancy - which it often did lol.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 3, 2010)

moore2me said:


> I know this area is to show pictures of your pets and I really have enjoyed the sweet puppies, kittens, ferrets, etc., and hearing stories about their antics. I must not forget the lovely parrots of MizzSnakeBite. For off the scale cuteness I think it is a tie between the yorkie with the octopus and Eden's Heel's Lab puppy.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



Thanks .

I'm so sorry about you losing your dog.  

(((hugs)))



mel said:


> my baby girl enjoying the grass after playing ball...



Beautiful and adorable!



Surlysomething said:


> My Mom's tiny dog, Gertie. :wubu: One ear up! One ear down!



Cute; love the ear .



CPProp said:


> OK............So who is in control of who - to me a sad, but still a funny picture



Lovely photo.

Reminds me of how Katie would drag me around. lol


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 3, 2010)

this one (missie) gets on everything.





this one (tinker bell) is fat and weird


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 3, 2010)

Lil BigginZ said:


> this one (missie) gets on everything.
> 
> this one (tinker bell) is fat and weird



SO cute!

lol @ the "fat and weird"


----------



## intraultra (Aug 5, 2010)

Sad picture warning! My doggies just got back from getting spayed.

Daphne:





Gracie:





My cat welcoming them back home:





I've never seen them so calm before. I hope they feel a little better tomorrow. They apparently have to wear those cones for a whole week though.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 5, 2010)

intraultra said:


> Sad picture warning! My doggies just got back from getting spayed.
> 
> Daphne:
> 
> ...



heh Sorry.  I think they're super cute when wearing the E-collars.

I used to work for a vet, and I can promise you they'll be back to no good soon. lol Make sure to keep the e-collars on! Lots of owners feel bad about that and take them off.....then their furbaby often has to come back since stitches were ripped out...


----------



## mel (Aug 6, 2010)

intraultra said:


> Sad picture warning! My doggies just got back from getting spayed.
> 
> Daphne:
> 
> ...



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 6, 2010)

moore2me said:


> I know this area is to show pictures of your pets and I really have enjoyed the sweet puppies, kittens, ferrets, etc., and hearing stories about their antics. I must not forget the lovely parrots of MizzSnakeBite. For off the scale cuteness I think it is a tie between the yorkie with the octopus and Eden's Heel's Lab puppy.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


SO sorry, M2M.


----------



## intraultra (Aug 6, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> heh Sorry.  I think they're super cute when wearing the E-collars.
> 
> I used to work for a vet, and I can promise you they'll be back to no good soon. lol Make sure to keep the e-collars on! Lots of owners feel bad about that and take them off.....then their furbaby often has to come back since stitches were ripped out...


They do look cute in a pitiful way. Also, my mom and I were just talking about if we really need to leave them on for the entire week. I'll tell her we should. They've been through enough, I don't want them to have to go back to the vet so soon!



mel said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Britty (Aug 6, 2010)

intraultra said:


> Adorable. I love the octopus too! My dogs would probably like that.



Thanks! She's so funny, we say "Holly, get crazy eights!" and she brings it right over.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 6, 2010)

Always thought this picture should have a think bubble above Sams head - But have never thought of a suitable one - any suggestions?


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Always thought this picture should have a think bubble above Sams head - But have never thought of a suitable one - any suggestions?



"Does my breath smell that bad?"

ETA: btw, love the pic of Sam and friend


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 6, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Always thought this picture should have a think bubble above Sams head - But have never thought of a suitable one - any suggestions?



Awww, it looks like they had just had a swim together and were taking a spot of sunshine hahaha. Gorgeous!

@Momma Bird...LOL


----------



## mel (Aug 7, 2010)

my baby girl tonight..not well focused but it was almost as dark as could be so ...turned out ok


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 7, 2010)

Mel, I love how she looks kind of shocked.


----------



## mel (Aug 7, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> Mel, I love how she looks kind of shocked.



yeah, like she is saying "mom, isnt a thousand pictures enough?? geezzz woman!!" lol


----------



## imfree (Aug 7, 2010)

mel said:


> my baby girl tonight..not well focused but it was almost as dark as could be so ...turned out ok



Lovely Canine Gal, there, sorry
I'm outta' Rep.:bow:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 7, 2010)

mel said:


> my baby girl tonight..not well focused but it was almost as dark as could be so ...turned out ok



Mel,

She is indeed a beautiful dog, especially by the pale moon light. I would nickname her "Queen of the Darkness".

I would also add a yellow dayglo collar that relfects headlights when she's outside. She would be invisible to cars without it reflecting the headlights. (Just incase she gets lost or runs off.)

And Edgar, I added the much deserved rep for the great pic.

M2M


----------



## CPProp (Aug 7, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> "Does my breath smell that bad?"
> 
> ETA: btw, love the pic of Sam and friend



Ha Ha - your probably right - the friend is Nichol



littlefairywren said:


> Awww, it looks like they had just had a swim together and were taking a spot of sunshine hahaha. Gorgeous!
> 
> @Momma Bird...LOL



Your right they had both just had a dip - but I think they were waiting for treats for returning to command - a rare occurence


----------



## CPProp (Aug 7, 2010)

Typical Male. Dreaming of being chased by a female, Then having to cool off.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Aug 7, 2010)

mel said:


> my baby girl tonight..not well focused but it was almost as dark as could be so ...turned out ok



She's just gorgeous .



CPProp said:


> Ha Ha - your probably right - the friend is Nichol



I've changed my mind, it should be: "Heh Does my breath smell that bad hehehe?"



CPProp said:


> Typical Male. Dreaming of being chased by a female, Then having to cool off.



I adore the first pic!


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2010)

Mew-hoo, a.k.a. Poundoterror, has been at it again.
This adorable feline fell asleep while lying against my
old Sony Mic Mixer, so we now have a Sony MX-12,
9 Lives edition. 

View attachment Sony MX-12 9 Lives wb lg.jpg


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 10, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Typical Male. Dreaming of being chased by a female, Then having to cool off.



I love the one of Sam sleeping on the couch, he looks so content :wubu:



imfree said:


> Mew-hoo, a.k.a. Poundoterror, has been at it again.
> This adorable feline fell asleep while lying against my
> old Sony Mic Mixer, so we now have a Sony MX-12,
> 9 Lives edition.



Pretty kitty!


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> I love the one of Sam sleeping on the couch, he looks so content :wubu:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty kitty!



Thanks for your compliment. I must add that
Alleigh Kaht, while being a terror, when 
playing, is actually also very sweet and 
really minds when being corrected, something
I've never seen cats do. She's a sweetie!:happy:


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> Mew-hoo, a.k.a. Poundoterror, has been at it again.
> This adorable feline fell asleep while lying against my
> old Sony Mic Mixer, so we now have a Sony MX-12,
> 9 Lives edition.



Edgar,

You aren't brainwashing kittens again are you? Last time this happened, we had to organize our volunteer squad of woman barnstormers "The Cougar Girls" to fly over your house, neutralize the kitten brain mixer, and drop a gross of kitten brain protectors in the neighborhood.

Plus, don't you still have some time left on the court's ruling to keep 200 yards away from the brains of felines? And aren't some of those last cats that were "fried" still wandering the hills of Tennessee? Rangers are still finding black bears, raccoons, and feral hogs ripped to shreds and their brains eaten - - and little cat foot prints in blood by the carcass.

(Moore's note to self - it may be time to talk to doc about increasing Zoloft again.)


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> You aren't brainwashing kittens again are you? Last time this happened, we had to organize our volunteer squad of woman barnstormers "The Cougar Girls" to fly over your house, neutralize the kitten brain mixer, and drop a gross of kitten brain protectors in the neighborhood.
> 
> ...




No, M2M, there's a much healthier approach than
Zoloft. There's almost nothing going on in these
forums, here lately. Even the "Fedder" thread is
dying, due to general forum apathy, simply put,
good-old fashioned lack of interest. We're in bad
of a ChiaHead uprising against an equally fictional
adversary!:bow: Ma'me, do you wish to engage?
That's Mil-Speak for "let's start shootin'!"

Any time you wish to engage, you can take it to
the ChiaObsession thread and open-fire!:bow:

Nice try on the fried cats. Any Tenn/Ark good
ole' boy knows that cats are fried accidentally
when they wake up atop a nice-warm pole-pig,
stretch, andGOD FORBID, make
contact with the HV bushing with their tails.


----------



## moore2me (Aug 10, 2010)

imfree said:


> No, M2M, there's a much healthier approach than
> Zoloft. There's almost nothing going on in these
> forums, here lately. Even the "Fedder" thread is
> dying, due to general forum apathy, simply put,
> ...



Edgar,

We lose some of our big squirrels and birds to being fried by power poles. You have to get to them pretty fast or they are no good for gravy or dumplings.

I would love to kick your gluteus maximus again at a second Chia War. However, I prefer to be a henchman or henchmeerkat at the business of war. I need a leader (a Queen or a King) and a Commander. The Queen would provide inspiration and make ultimate decisions about the universe and the planet earth. The Commander would direct the troops and plan strategy. I prefer to do the heavy hauling and shovel the shit. I will also steal horses, cook for the troops, ambush small animals, and spy on the enemy.


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2010)

moore2me said:


> Edgar,
> 
> We lose some of our big squirrels and birds to being fried by power poles. You have to get to them pretty fast or they are no good for gravy or dumplings.
> 
> I would love to kick your gluteus maximus again at a second Chia War. However, I prefer to be a henchman or henchmeerkat at the business of war. I need a leader (a Queen or a King) and a Commander. The Queen would provide inspiration and make ultimate decisions about the universe and the planet earth. The Commander would direct the troops and plan strategy. I prefer to do the heavy hauling and shovel the shit. I will also steal horses, cook for the troops, ambush small animals, and spy on the enemy.



Standing-by, then, Ma'me. My VLF equipment should
receive vehicle and armament signatures well in
advance of of your new commander's arrival, so it
shouldn't be possible for her and her army to ambush
my ChiArmy. We're standing by and all of our troops
are well-armed with the newest scalar-wave directed-
energy weapons, as well as being sharply uniformed 
in bright, lime green ChiaLB* battle fatigues!

*Lime, bright, as opposed to the US Army's OD,
olive, drab color.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 10, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I adore the first pic!





littlefairywren said:


> I love the one of Sam sleeping on the couch, he looks so content :wubu:



Thank you for your comments ladies and I'm pleased you like this pic - I find it relaxing to look at.


----------



## mel (Aug 11, 2010)

CPProp said:


> Typical Male. Dreaming of being chased by a female, Then having to cool off.



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute


----------



## dcoyote (Aug 12, 2010)

My little chunk. She has two speeds- 0 and 60. I'll get 60 someday, but she's usually in the air when she hits maximum velocity.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 13, 2010)

Had to take my cat to the vet...she didn't want to ride in teh Cosmic Pet Shuttle. It started like this...




and went down hill from there








Until finally!!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 14, 2010)

Some more pics from my petting zoo 
"Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria"


----------



## CPProp (Aug 14, 2010)

As I don't have any live pets anymore, substituting with my sisters cat.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 14, 2010)

mel said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww so cute



Thank you.


----------



## CPProp (Aug 14, 2010)

Not keen on Christmas any more so thought I get this one over and done now. Sorry its a bit blurred


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 14, 2010)

dcoyote said:


> My little chunk. She has two speeds- 0 and 60. I'll get 60 someday, but she's usually in the air when she hits maximum velocity.



She is soooo cute!!



daddyoh70 said:


> Had to take my cat to the vet...she didn't want to ride in teh Cosmic Pet Shuttle. It started like this...



This is my favourite lol. It actually looks like she is relaxed and has her little legs crossed for the journey.



daddyoh70 said:


> Some more pics from my petting zoo
> "Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria"



Lovely! I had a dog and cat that lived for each other's company....they were so sweet.



CPProp said:


> Thank you.



Is this Sam, as a wee baby? Awwww!



CPProp said:


> Not keen on Christmas any more so thought I get this one over and done now. Sorry its a bit blurred



He looks like he is smiling 
You know, you can see how happy he was.


----------



## imfree (Aug 18, 2010)

As with most directed energy weapons, Alleigh
Kaht, a.k.a. 2poundterror and Mew-hoo, is
taking time to recharge before her next Earth-
shaking discharge! With this lovable little s**t,
it's *raise hell for 3 hours, nap for 2, then raise
hell for 3 more!, and repeat cycle*.

Oh yah, the little s**t hogs the remotes, too! 

View attachment Alleigh wb sm 8-18-10.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine (Aug 18, 2010)

Today my cat decided to jump into a giftbag. He's a 14 pound cat, and that is not a 14 pound bag =P


----------



## littlefairywren (Aug 18, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Today my cat decided to jump into a giftbag. He's a 14 pound cat, and that is not a 14 pound bag =P



Awww, I love it when they do that. Your kitty looks a bit like mine, including how "fluffy" she is


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Amaranthine said:


> Today my cat decided to jump into a giftbag. He's a 14 pound cat, and that is not a 14 pound bag =P



But of course. Where _else_ would a kitty go when there's a bag in the room?


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 10, 2010)

I really hate being a downer, but Scooby had to be put down last week. He had bone cancer and lost the use of his back legs and had gotten to the point where he stopped eating. I just wanted to give him one final rep. He was a good dog:goodbye::sad:


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 10, 2010)

Nacho Cheez and Wonton Cookie.


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 10, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> I really hate being a downer, but Scooby had to be put down last week. He had bone cancer and lost the use of his back legs and had gotten to the point where he stopped eating. I just wanted to give him one final rep. He was a good dog:goodbye::sad:



I'm so, so sorry.  He's adorable. I'll send him a rep when I'm able to rep you again. I hope his kitty friend is doing ok.


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 11, 2010)

This is my dog, his name is Littleman. Best pic of him too, imo. 

View attachment littleman.jpg


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 11, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Nacho Cheez and Wonton Cookie.



So cute. I miss having a slew of kitties; except litterbox duty. lol



NJDoll said:


> This is my dog, his name is Littleman. Best pic of him too, imo.



Adorable


----------



## NJDoll (Oct 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> So cute. I miss having a slew of kitties; except litterbox duty. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable



ty, he's very spoiled if you can't tell from that picture.


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2010)

Mouse dozing off, after trimming a box to her liking.... 

View attachment P1000646.JPG


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 12, 2010)

NJDoll said:


> ty, he's very spoiled if you can't tell from that picture.



heh 



littlefairywren said:


> Mouse dozing off, after trimming a box to her liking....



Sqeeeeee! I was about to start harassing you for a pic of my grandkitty! She's just too pretty and adorable!


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> heh
> 
> 
> 
> Sqeeeeee! I was about to start harassing you for a pic of my grandkitty! She's just too pretty and adorable!



Awww, ta MB. She looks like an angel hey, but looks can be deceiving. The teeth that munch the edge of a box, like to chew on my body lol


----------



## MizzSnakeBite (Oct 12, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> Awww, ta MB. She looks like an angel hey, but looks can be deceiving. The teeth that munch the edge of a box, like to chew on my body lol



I guess she got her love of biting from her momma


----------



## littlefairywren (Oct 12, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I guess she got her love of biting from her momma



LOL....like mother like daughter. She even has her momma's fat ass


----------



## Donna (Oct 12, 2010)

Been a while since I shared a picture of my littlest ones...
Sassy is the black and white Pomeranian and Maggie is the long haired Chihuahua


----------



## daddyoh70 (Oct 13, 2010)

MizzSnakeBite said:


> I'm so, so sorry.  He's adorable. I'll send him a rep when I'm able to rep you again. I hope his kitty friend is doing ok.



Thank you so much, MizzSnakeBite.
And thanks to everyone else who has sent rep for Scooby. Ozzy, the orange cat, is holding up well. It's weird how he still comes to the bed at times, as if he's looking for Scooby. I've never owned a dog and cat that got along so well. Thanks again everyone


----------



## imfree (Oct 13, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Thank you so much, MizzSnakeBite.
> And thanks to everyone else who has sent rep for Scooby. Ozzy, the orange cat, is holding up well. It's weird how he still comes to the bed at times, as if he's looking for Scooby. I've never owned a dog and cat that got along so well. Thanks again everyone



Like cats and dogs, like sisters, Alleigh Kaht and Candy,
our cockkerpoo, get along like sisters. They even eat
side-by-side. Alleigh is determined to be a full-sized
Maine Coon when she grows up. She likes dog food
and even likes to beg at the table. I'm beginning to think
that Maine Coons and dogs just get along well. Your cat
looks a little Main Coonish and I bet that's why your cat
liked Scooby, just my theory.

Here's one from You Tube, that's wild, and even creepy
to some people.

You Tube-German Sheppard Nursing Maine Coon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKjgvSrD998 

View attachment Alleigh 10-13-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Duchess of York (Nov 24, 2010)

A pic of Squeaks chillaxin... 

View attachment 73575_169839053035363_100000278089297_494893_5261088_n.jpg


----------



## Noir (Nov 26, 2010)

My new Kitten. She will be ready to come home in a few weeks. Very excited!


----------



## Donna (Nov 26, 2010)

Noir said:


> My new Kitten. She will be ready to come home in a few weeks. Very excited!



Precious! Is she a Bengal?


----------



## Noir (Nov 26, 2010)

Donna said:


> Precious! Is she a Bengal?



Savahnnah


----------



## veggieforever (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is me and my gorgeous puddy-tats, Frederick (ginger puss-puss) and Noo. He means the world to me! He is a gentle, placid little soul who loves his brother Noo (white and tabby coloured) Fred loves YouTube (he will watch ANYTHING on it for ages especially Frosty the dancing Cocateau!), water, splashing in the bath and even paddling in the loo! (We flush religiously in this house! lol), he also loves sitting on the roof of the house during summer, chocolate, Whiskas treats and playing in places he knows he shouldn't. 
Noo loves following Fred whereever he goes. For two boy kitties they are very affectionate with one another. Sometimes too affectionate! So much so, we coined them "The Gay Team" lol Awwwwwww... xXx 

View attachment Picture0032.jpg


View attachment Picture0036.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 28, 2010)

Brian just loves his new Total Pillow






And Sharon was a bit cold


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 28, 2010)

Noir said:


> My new Kitten. She will be ready to come home in a few weeks. Very excited!



Oh my gosh, she is just adorable! Have you given her a name yet?



veggieforever said:


> Here is me and my gorgeous puddy-tats, Frederick (ginger puss-puss) and Noo. He means the world to me! He is a gentle, placid little soul who loves his brother Noo (white and tabby coloured) Fred loves YouTube (he will watch ANYTHING on it for ages especially Frosty the dancing Cocateau!), water, splashing in the bath and even paddling in the loo! (We flush religiously in this house! lol), he also loves sitting on the roof of the house during summer, chocolate, Whiskas treats and playing in places he knows he shouldn't.
> Noo loves following Fred whereever he goes. For two boy kitties they are very affectionate with one another. Sometimes too affectionate! So much so, we coined them "The Gay Team" lol Awwwwwww... xXx



Aww, very cute, veggie 


daddyoh70 said:


> Brian just loves his new Total Pillow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL, I can't work out what made me giggle more, daddyoh! The fact that you have a cat called Brian (I know a Brian, so that tickles my funny bone), or that he sleeps in a Total Pillow. So sweet!!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Nov 28, 2010)

littlefairywren said:


> LOL, I can't work out what made me giggle more, daddyoh! The fact that you have a cat called Brian (I know a Brian, so that tickles my funny bone), or that he sleeps in a Total Pillow. So sweet!!



Brian is 12, we got him at a very young age. My daughter, who was 5 at the time named him... after a boy she had a crush on. The Total Pillow thing started as a joke. Brian does not have the most pleasant disposition, but my wife put his head in the pillow and he went right to sleep. He loves it.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Nov 28, 2010)

Noir said:


> Savahnnah


what kind of cat is it?


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Nov 28, 2010)

liz (di-va) said:


> what kind of cat is it?



That's what he was answering, silly Lizzie.  lol!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Savannah_(cat)



I only know this because I am a crazy cat lady.


----------



## Aliena (Dec 7, 2010)

daddyoh70 said:


> Some more pics from my petting zoo
> "Human sacrifice, dogs and cats living together... mass hysteria"





This last pic is tooooo cute! It reminds me of my lil'Spikerman...aka: MiniWub. He lies on his back and takes one paw in a slight swap at Miss Ashleigh our pug. Thank you for sharing!~


----------



## Aliena (Dec 12, 2010)

Santa's Puggy Elf or AKA: Pugelf.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Dec 12, 2010)

Brian looks like he is wearing an inner tube and should be going swimming. 




Edit- I thought the pic I was posting about was on this page. Oops! Hopefully you all can figure out which kitty I'm talking about.


----------



## ladle (Dec 13, 2010)

super len! 

View attachment Photo on 2010-11-24 at 22.37 #3.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Dec 13, 2010)

That's Tank (the boxer) and Iggy (an American Staffordshire Terrier). Tank likes to just sit on Iggy whenever he wants. Iggy doesn't seem to care.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Dec 25, 2010)

Lily being cute for Christmas:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jOhlZagfUY


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 25, 2010)

Wonton doin' the spooky-eye thing, me wrestling my half-brother Tiger and last, the face he made when I told him to leave my purse alone.


----------



## oceanmachine (Dec 28, 2010)

this thread was made for me, but not for the squeemish.

in order of non-squeemishness
this is my bearded dragon brian. despite the name, it's female. i named her when she was a month old, but bearded dragons aren't sexable till they are a year old. i do have another bearded dragon, but that's one i bought off my brother as he decided that he didn't want to keep his anymore, so i don't have any photos yet




this is my tokay gecko linda. like the dragon, the name is wrong for the sex. this is a male, but they are hard to sex and the only reason i know it's a male is because it woke me up one night with a mating call. it's called linda after linda blair from the exporcist. this is becasue tokay geckos are one of the most aggressive reptiles you can buy




this is my female leopard gecko el gecko. if i handle her often enough, she will sit in my hand like this, with a little persuasion. she's very friendly and doesn't bite unless really aggrovated




this is dwayne the emperor scorpion, named after dwayne johnson, who is the rock and also the scorpion king. he is one of the most aggressive animals i have, possibly the most, but this is due to his size and age rather than trait. for some reason, people feel less threatened by him than turantulas




it's not the best photo in the world, but this is my orange baboon tarantula, nigel. my borther named it. it's still small at the moment, but these tarantulas are known for being very defensive and quick to bite. i've not had any issues so far, but i very rarely handle this juvinile tarantula




this is seek and destroy, named after a metallica song. in my opinion this is the sweetest and cutest of my spiders, although not my favourite. she is not aggressive at all and is very handleable




this is rusty, my red phase chille rose tarantula. she looks like she is in a defensive pose, but i posed her legs like this for effect. she is a bit jumpy and she does go into defense pose if she is startled by something touching her, but she runs away rather than holds her ground.





i do have more animals but i don't have any photos of them. plus, got to keep the ones that aren't scared off wanting more, don't i


----------



## Noir (Dec 31, 2010)

Christmas Kitty Jack!


----------



## Anm4521 (Dec 31, 2010)

me and ofeshko


----------



## imfree (Dec 31, 2010)

Noir said:


> Christmas Kitty Jack!
> 
> ...snipped IMG...





Anm4521 said:


> me and ofeshko
> ...snipped IMG...



Handsome kittehs, Guys!


----------



## Famouslastwords (Dec 31, 2010)

oceanmachine said:


> this is rusty, my red phase chille rose tarantula. *she looks like she is in a defensive pose, but i posed her legs like this for effect*. she is a bit jumpy and she does go into defense pose if she is startled by something touching her, but she runs away rather than holds her ground.



This is my cat Ruggles, *he's looks like he's a gangsta, I just posed him that way for effect.* Sure you may say there's a difference between posing your spider in a defensive pose and putting a stupid hat on your cat and making him throw gang signs. To you, I say, HE CHOSE THIS HAT. When will white boys learn they can't be gangsta? 

View attachment Ruggles Gangsta-OG.jpg


View attachment Ruggles Gangsta-OG2.jpg


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 1, 2011)

Just snapped this of my Staffie (Lily) and Jack (Sophie) snoozing in front of the bar heater next to me.


----------



## oceanmachine (Jan 1, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> When will white boys learn they can't be gangsta?



when woody harrolson learns that white men can't jump


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 1, 2011)

me and zz


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> This is my cat Ruggles, *he's looks like he's a gangsta, I just posed him that way for effect.* Sure you may say there's a difference between posing your spider in a defensive pose and putting a stupid hat on your cat and making him throw gang signs. To you, I say, HE CHOSE THIS HAT. When will white boys learn they can't be gangsta?


I love that boy Ruggles!!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

Anm4521 said:


> me and zz


Beautiful kitty!!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jan 1, 2011)

What makes you think I was bothering the birds again?


----------



## imfree (Jan 4, 2011)

Here's that li'l snoozer, right now. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-4-2010 wb lg.jpg


----------



## oceanmachine (Jan 9, 2011)

probably to a good few people are a bit wary of these, but i do love them


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 13, 2011)

A couple new photos of my kitty  

The first is Fifi lounging in her bed. I am in love with her little fangs/overbite and the next is yet another portrait of her closing her eyes at the flash.


----------



## imfree (Jan 13, 2011)

Here's a VHS-C VLCSnap of Alleigh in action a few days ago. See the whole 25 minute mess on You Tube!

Alleigh Kaht, Household Terror, on VHS-C http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrMjfHqgjpI

Alleigh Kaht's giving me the "You won't stop me 'cuz you want this shot" look! 

View attachment Alleigh Christmas hellion.jpg


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 13, 2011)

ofeshko


----------



## imfree (Jan 14, 2011)

Alleigh Kaht was limo-stretched, full-length, being cute, so I just had to get that dying Medion cam to do it one more time! My 300 watt photographic light is what prods that miserable cam into working at all. Cannon A430's on the way! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-13-2011 stretch wb lg.jpg


----------



## Deven (Jan 15, 2011)

Lucky is all grown up!



(He reminds me of Bucky Kat from Get Fuzzy)

And, this is taken off the SPCA site, but meet our newest addition, Kringle!


----------



## LivingCanvas (Jan 16, 2011)

These are my babies...





Isabella Pepper aka Boo





and here's little miss Harmony


----------



## Anm4521 (Jan 16, 2011)

ofeshko tearin up my box spring again.
http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v205/anm4521/?action=view&current=Video0053.mp4


----------



## Donna (Jan 16, 2011)

The newest member of our household, 2.5 pounds of pure trouble. Luckily, we love trouble:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Congrats on the new addition, Donna! That's some adorable trouble right there. 

I'm loving all of these photos.. thanks for sharing, everyone.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 18, 2011)

Here's a pointless, poorly shot video of my little, furry kitty love. We both get pretty excited about the birds at the bird feeder.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WjySEEpZWu0


----------



## imfree (Jan 23, 2011)

Here's two of Alleigh being bad and Candy's intro picture. This Canon A430 is the first dig cam I've owned that will take a usable pic of the solid black CockerPoo! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-21-11 wb lg.jpg


View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-21-11 water wb lg.jpg


View attachment Candy 1-21-11 wb lg.jpg


----------



## hrd (Jan 23, 2011)

i snapped this with my cell, so it's all sorts of special, but here are dexter and sasha about a week after sash's adoption - not only do they groom each other, but they wrestle, chase each other like it's going out of style, take the time to pick and poke like siblings and then sleep next to each other on the bed - 

and because i wanted to win a contest, the halloween before last i actually costumed dex and made a completely silly, tongue-in-cheek short film: Flight of the DexterBee - beware the miscellaneous office boxes and randomly appearing feet/tennis balls - it was a riot =) 

View attachment dex and sash reduced size.jpg


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 23, 2011)

imfree said:


> Here's two of Alleigh being bad and Candy's intro picture. This Canon A430 is the first dig cam I've owned that will take a usable pic of the solid black CockerPoo!



Awww, I love cockerpoos! We almost got one, but settled on a mini F1 labradoodle in the end... I'm lazy, I hardly comb my own hair... I know I wouldn't deal witha dog that needs regular grooming :blush: 

Off to find pics of my fur babies now!


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 23, 2011)

Playing footy with the poochy


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 23, 2011)

Bingo the labradoodle on the day we first met him:






The day we brought him home:






And now:












Domino, aka "The Cow" (He's a fat black and white puss...) as a kitten. He is SUCH a gentle soul and tolerates the puppy pretty well! I can't seem to find a recent photo of him right now, but here are some old ones:






Domino meeting my 1 day old daughter!






Scrabble aka "Pest". Foodie extraordinaire, and a very cheeky cat! He comes and lies on my chest every night..











And my beloved Bunny, Nanoo... She really was my baby, kept me sane when I was living alone for the first time in my life. Most spoiled creature ever though! She died 5 years ago *sigh*


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 23, 2011)

big_lad27 said:


> Playing footy with the poochy



That dog is so cute! I love his eyepatch... What breed is he?


----------



## big_lad27 (Jan 23, 2011)

Im not 100% sure, my sister passed the dog onto me a few months ago when she moved house, I was told he might be a wire haired jack russel. If anyone on here actually knows then that would be awsome


----------



## imfree (Jan 23, 2011)

Gotta love 'em all! Goes without saying, the people-kids are beautiful, furkids just naturally go with people kids, and the labradoodle is a handsome k-9!:happy::bow:


----------



## Famouslastwords (Jan 23, 2011)

Ruggles Loves His Mommy More Than Catnip


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 23, 2011)

Most nights my kitty visits us in the bedroom at least once or twice during the night. She jumps up on me and lays on her back so I can rub her belly. She came in before I turned off the light last night, so I snapped a photo with my phone to capture her adorable goofiness.


----------



## AmazingAmy (Jan 23, 2011)

I'd quote you all but I think it'd be too much; this page is made of adorable _win_. I freaking love pets.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Alleigh Kaht's had just too much fun today and crashed on the hallway rug! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-24-11 crashed wb lg.jpg


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 24, 2011)

They are all so darn adorable!!! I love animals too. I have to get some pics together of my fur babies.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Famouslastwords said:


> Ruggles Loves His Mommy More Than Catnip



Ha!, that was a wonderful vid! I love it when the kittehs talk!!!


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 24, 2011)

This is Coco. She's pretty much the princess of the house.


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> This is Coco. She's pretty much the princess of the house.
> 
> ...snipped Regal K-9 Princess IMG...



Please see if you can beseech the Princess to sniff out some Rep in your box.:bow:-wow!


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 24, 2011)

imfree said:


> Alleigh Kaht's had just too much fun today and crashed on the hallway rug!


 

Your pictures look so much better. Congrats on the new camera!


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Your pictures look so much better. Congrats on the new camera!



Thanks, Surlysomething! It started with the Akai turntable, back in October, so now I carefully search ebay instead of buying new. Talk about Dollar stretching, ebay really works and I got a great cam, shipped to the ranch, for <30 USD total! Funny, 'coz the s**tty one cost 50 USD in 2002!

Weird Al-ebay song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSqrbuVSbps


----------



## imfree (Jan 24, 2011)

Mom had just returned from Aldi to get some groceries and well......Kaht's in the Aldi bag! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-24-11 in bag wb md.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 25, 2011)

The Regal Feline, owning hallway, house, and occupants! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-25-11 princess wb md.jpg


----------



## Aliena (Jan 25, 2011)

imfree said:


> The Regal Feline, owning hallway, house, and occupants!




Tried to rep you, but I must apparently spread some more luv! :blush:

Anyways, your baby is just adorable! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## imfree (Jan 25, 2011)

Aliena said:


> Tried to rep you, but I must apparently spread some more luv! :blush:
> 
> Anyways, your baby is just adorable! Thanks for sharing!



Thanks, Aliena, that was sweet! I hope no one minds all these pics of Alleigh. At 55, one would think I would have grown up by now, but I have a great used cam that's new to me and well...Have cam, will shoot!:doh:


Caught this one of Alleigh, engaged in a Royal Baath, while I was composing this post. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-25-11 bath.jpg


----------



## Bigtigmom (Jan 25, 2011)

Here are my fur babies: Buster, Teeter, Peanie (short for Peanut Butter), Patchy Boy and Patchy again making kissy face with my youngest. That last pic cracked me up, it looks like the typical BFF self pics you see everywhere. So cute!! Hope you like them too! 

View attachment Christmas 2007 Buster sm.jpg


View attachment Teeter Sleepy Face sm.jpg


View attachment Peaniepie and bun bun sm.jpg


View attachment PicturePerfectPatchy sm.jpg


View attachment PatchyandKatieBFF kissy sm.jpg


----------



## Alicia33 (Jan 25, 2011)

These are my yorkies, Maddie is the small one and Jack is the bigger one 

View attachment puppies christmas.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

Alleigh came by this morning and flopped down on this comforter, owning it in her usual stylish fashion. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-29-11 3 mouse wb md.jpg


View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-29-11 1 wb md.jpg


View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-29-11 2 wb md.jpg


----------



## HayleeRose (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww, all the pets are so cute..

This is my dog spike.. he is a chinese hairless. and yes he is 
like 5x the size of normal chinese hairless dogs.

(sorry the pic is big.) 

View attachment spike.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

HayleeRose said:


> Aww, all the pets are so cute..
> 
> This is my dog spike.. he is a chinese hairless. and yes he is
> like 5x the size of normal chinese hairless dogs.
> ...



Hey Spike, whaddayuh like? He's cute!

Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers-(silly song) Spike


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

Alleigh wandered away for about an hour, then staggered back up here. Little s**t got into Mom's Schnapps again!!! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-29-11 4 drainkin' wb md.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2011)

I lost my yellow lab, Max, this summer. He was a wonderful dog...so much charater - I miss him horribly.

At the time I lost Max I was fostering Trip - he is a tripod (missing his front left leg) and then Carla came..and well he picked her. Carla is insanse..she kills little furry mammals, outruns border collies and is whipsmart and is stubborn as a mule. She leaps through the field like a deer - she looks sort of like a deer -- I believe she is the first deer/dog hybrid..hehehe Trip is my newest best friend. He is sweet, cuddly and picked me. He hadn't responded to any other fosters and then when the rescue group people saw him with me.....he likes to wrap his wing (missing leg) and paw around my belly and then bury his face. He also can swim with one front missing leg, he runs extremely fast, he plays with all sorts of dogs and holds his own.

yeah, I am a crazy dog person..hehehe


----------



## Bananaspills (Jan 29, 2011)

Aww Punky, I love how you talk about your furbabies! It shows how much you love them. And Trip -bwahaha- love the name!

Here's Bingo at the beach last weekend:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 29, 2011)

Bananaspills said:


> Aww Punky, I love how you talk about your furbabies! It shows how much you love them. And Trip -bwahaha- love the name!



Thank you...I do love them immensly, with everything that has happened the last couple years...without my fur babies not sure I would have stuck around.

Bingo is so cute! Oh to have a beach..that would be awesome!! So jealous.


----------



## imfree (Jan 29, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> ...snipped...
> 
> yeah, I am a crazy dog person..hehehe



Kinda easy to love those handsome FurKids, ain't it?!:happy:


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2011)

Alleigh crashed-out in the hall this morning. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-31-11 princess wb lg.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 31, 2011)

These guys are so freaking cute that I had to share.


----------



## imfree (Jan 31, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> These guys are so freaking cute that I had to share.



Thanks for posting, Surlysomething, that was beautiful. Alleigh, being a good part Maine Coon, likes Candy, our CockerPoo.

Now, if we could just be loving and understanding, despite our differences, in Hyde Park. Those critters are a good role-model.:happy:


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty (Jan 31, 2011)

This is the love of my life, Serge A. Storms. We've only been together 6 months, but I can tell this is going to be forever. 

Also, adopt! adopt! adopt! 

View attachment 165304_104738302934042_100001936172470_41639_4276196_n.jpg


----------



## HayleeRose (Feb 3, 2011)

This is my rat jewbee when I first got her, shes hairless and she looks a little deformed..But that was a few months ago, she looks normal now...and yes I have a thing for hairless animals. 

View attachment l_e74735a66b2c4251b93ec84335d5b5f4.jpg


----------



## Sydney Vicious (Feb 4, 2011)

I've got no fur babies.... but I've got a jungle monster!!
Her name is Kaa (think Jungle Book) and she is a love.


...apparently I can't post pictures for shit, so... imagine a 3.5 foot long ball python


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 8, 2011)

My Aunt's tiny dog, Tess. Half asleep. We all still can't believe how small she is. Poor little thing hardly grew at all. Haha.

Adorable though.  Yes, she looks like a tiny Ewok.


----------



## Ruffie (Feb 9, 2011)

Hubby and I with the furbabies a picture for our Christmas newsletter. Buddy is our Black lab/great dane cross and Jasmine our Border collie/whippet cross. As you can see they are old pups almost 11 years old. 

View attachment Us & Dogs.jpg


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 10, 2011)

This is Jeff, he is really cute nad loves bunnys. 

View attachment 100_2549.JPG


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nose_body_knows said:


> This is Jeff, he is really cute nad loves bunnys.



Noooooo!!! Not bunnies!!!!! They are evvvviiilll!! They have fangs!!! Ohh the things Monty has taught me..hehehe


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 10, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> Noooooo!!! Not bunnies!!!!! They are evvvviiilll!! They have fangs!!! Ohh the things Monty has taught me..hehehe



I thought they were cute and fluffy before i saw that film. 

Tim: There he is!
King Arthur: Where?
Tim: There!
King Arthur: What? Behind the rabbit?
Tim: It *is* the rabbit!
King Arthur: You silly sod!
Tim: What?
King Arthur: You got us all worked up!
Tim: Well, that's no ordinary rabbit.
King Arthur: Ohh.
Tim: That's the most foul, cruel, and bad-tempered rodent you ever set eyes on!
Sir Robin: You tit! I soiled my armor I was so scared!
Tim: Look, that rabbit's got a vicious streak a mile wide! It's a killer!
Sir Galahad: Get stuffed!
Tim: He'll do you up a treat, mate.
Sir Galahad: Oh, yeah?
Sir Robin: You manky Scots git!
Tim: I'm warning you!
Sir Robin: What's he do? Nibble your bum?
Tim: He's got huge, sharp... er... He can leap about. Look at the bones!
King Arthur: Go on, Bors. Chop his head off!
Sir Bors: Right! Silly little bleeder. One rabbit stew comin' right up!


----------



## Jah (Feb 10, 2011)

Nose_body_knows said:


> This is Jeff, he is really cute nad loves bunnys.



He is such a cute cat!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Feb 10, 2011)

Nose_body_knows said:


> I thought they were cute and fluffy before i saw that film.
> 
> Tim: There he is!
> King Arthur: Where?
> ...



And Buffy also taught us Rabbits were evil too...

This is my favorite from that scene: "Follow. But. Follow only if ye be men of valour, for the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel that no man yet has fought with it and lived. Bones of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair. So, brave knights, if you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, *for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth. *


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 10, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> And Buffy also taught us Rabbits were evil too...
> 
> This is my favorite from that scene: "Follow. But. Follow only if ye be men of valour, for the entrance to this cave is guarded by a creature so foul, so cruel that no man yet has fought with it and lived. Bones of full fifty men lie strewn about its lair. So, brave knights, if you do doubt your courage or your strength, come no further, *for death awaits you all with nasty, big, pointy teeth. *



lol, yeah, thats funny. I like the bit where he goes "Some call me...Tim"


----------



## Noir (Feb 27, 2011)

growing up!


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 27, 2011)

My gorgeous girl Wonton


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 19, 2011)

I got a chuckle from this:

http://www.viralviralvideos.com/2011/03/17/dog-feels-guilty-for-eating-kitty-treats/


----------



## goofy girl (Mar 19, 2011)

My little Fiona baby :happy:


----------



## imfree (Mar 19, 2011)

Words escape me. 

View attachment Alleigh Kahy 3-19-2011 kittyluv wb lg.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 20, 2011)

Do you 'pre-wash' your dishes?


----------



## imfree (Mar 20, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Do you 'pre-wash' your dishes?
> 
> ..snipped IMG...


 S&W, you get the Energy Star Rep for that Green Cycle Pre-Wash!


----------



## mel (Mar 20, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Do you 'pre-wash' your dishes?



toooooooooooo cute!!!!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 20, 2011)

Recent photo of my Fifi being ornery on a chair.


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 27, 2011)

imfree said:


> Words escape me.



I will rep for that adorable kitty as soon as I can spread some rep around!


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 27, 2011)

My absolute best friend is a 23 year old ginger named Red. We love to run around, hang out and eat together. His favorite food is a French fry, even though they aren't good for him. I am absolutely in love with him. I can't imagine what I'd be doing if I didn't have him (probably playing more trombone and piano!) No, he's not a person... he's a horse! Red was an ex-race horse, trained to be a show jumper/hunter, showed for some years, retired and wasn't used for 10 years, went out of retirement when I got him, and now we play around together 









One of the best things I've done with Red was when I got some of my senior photos taken with him. I gave him a bath, and he had to wait in a stall for three days until I was able to take the pictures with him. He's more like half pig, half horse because he hates to be clean! So once the pictures were done, I let him go into his paddock, and the first thing he did was roll in the muddiest spot he could find. 









I've majorly spammed this thread with my Red, sorry! :doh:


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2011)

A beloved ex-doctor of mine raises horses and she says they're as affectionate as puppies. Handsome Guy, that Red!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 27, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> My absolute best friend is a 23 year old ginger named Red. We love to run around, hang out and eat together. His favorite food is a French fry, even though they aren't good for him. I am absolutely in love with him. I can't imagine what I'd be doing if I didn't have him (probably playing more trombone and piano!) No, he's not a person... he's a horse! Red was an ex-race horse, trained to be a show jumper/hunter, showed for some years, retired and wasn't used for 10 years, went out of retirement when I got him, and now we play around together


He's beautiful. My dentist keeps horses on her farm and does dressage and also judges. Her 8 year old daughter is learning jumping I think. They're totally in love with horses.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 28, 2011)

imfree said:


> A beloved ex-doctor of mine raises horses and she says they're as affectionate as puppies. Handsome Guy, that Red!


Beautiful animal! They're like really big dogs. 

I once dated a girl who owns a farm that backs to Meadow Farm (famous for Secretariat). She was a pharmacist who also boarded and exercised horses -- great fun. Her parents owned a restaurant, so when we got hungry, we just went in the back door and loaded up on whatever we wanted.

I can't imagine why I broke up with her. Oh yeah, just remembered. She dumped me.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 28, 2011)

Not really my "pet" but I was so happy to see Stubby visit our patio to pick up fallen bird seed for the first time this season. He has been very much missed. His buddies (collectively called "Chippy") have also visited, but Stubby holds a special place in my heart. My cat Fifi was especially happy to see him again.


----------



## imfree (Apr 1, 2011)

She's at it again. I think Maine Coon Cats just naturally know how to pose! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 4-1-2011 & Mouse wb lg.jpg


----------



## KarmacomaGirl (Apr 1, 2011)

Meezer, my siamese boy under the christmas tree!  

View attachment meezeratchristmas.jpg


----------



## imfree (Apr 1, 2011)

KarmacomaGirl said:


> Meezer, my siamese boy under the christmas tree!



Aaah, handsome guy, that Meezer!


----------



## KarmacomaGirl (Apr 1, 2011)

imfree said:


> Aaah, handsome guy, that Meezer!



Thanks! He's my baby.. I love your cat she is soo beautiful!


----------



## imfree (Apr 1, 2011)

KarmacomaGirl said:


> Thanks! He's my baby.. I love your cat she is soo beautiful!



Alleigh Kaht gave your post a hearty purr. Thanks for the kind words. Alleigh is certainly the most remarkable cat I've ever known, as she's unbelievably affectionate and really smart.


----------



## mel (Apr 1, 2011)

my baby girl today..outside after playing ball


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 1, 2011)

KarmacomaGirl said:


> Meezer, my siamese boy under the christmas tree!


Great photo!

(hijack)
I love your sigline. 
Did you hear about the dyslexic, agnostic insomniac?
He stayed up all night wondering if there is a Dog.
(/hijack)

- Jim


----------



## KarmacomaGirl (Apr 1, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Great photo!
> 
> (hijack)
> I love your sigline.
> ...



Thanks for the comment on the kitty photo! As for the joke, literally LOL'd at that one!


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 3, 2011)

Another cute doggie photo (from another forum): 







 -Jim


----------



## mel (Apr 3, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Another cute doggie photo (from another forum):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



argh!! too cute


----------



## Jade38h (Apr 5, 2011)

Here is one i captured last night, it was too cute! I noticed my too big boys cuddled up like that on my couch so i quickly turned on the light and took the pic. I was sure they would move before i was able to get it but i was lucky! This is frame worthy!

That is Mr. Young on the left and Mr. Kai Kai on the right with the big blue eyes  

View attachment h7gdo.jpg


----------



## imfree (Apr 5, 2011)

Jade38h said:


> Here is one i captured last night, it was too cute! I noticed my too big boys cuddled up like that on my couch so i quickly turned on the light and took the pic. I was sure they would move before i was able to get it but i was lucky! This is frame worthy!
> 
> That is Mr. Young on the left and Mr. Kai Kai on the right with the big blue eyes


Beautiful picture, Jade38h! Ha!, they look just like my Alleigh and her sister. Are they Maine Coon cats?


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 6, 2011)

A long time ago, the dogs got together for a big night of poker. They all hung their tails up so they could sit more comfortably in their chairs. About midnight, the cops raided the place and in a panic, each dog grabbed a tail at random and ran away.

Ever since, when two dogs meet the first thing they do is to check each other for their own tails. And there you have it . . .






- Jim


----------



## imfree (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's a cute pose that Alleigh struck early this morning. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 4-24-2011 sleeping princess wb lg.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 24, 2011)

Nacho, always the pic whore (heh heh heh) and Frankman's rendition of Nacho's true blingy pimposity:


----------



## Sweetie (Apr 24, 2011)

Here's my Skippy. He's about 8 years old. He's a Sckipperke mix I adopted from Bideawee in NYC. He's my little clown who always makes me smile even on my darkest days.


----------



## mel (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> Here's my Skippy. He's about 8 years old. He's a Sckipperke mix I adopted from Bideawee in NYC. He's my little clown who always makes me smile even on my darkest days.



awww so cute... He's smiling


----------



## supersoup (May 2, 2011)

Gah, so excited. This is our new kitten, Carrot!! Ever since I was little, I wanted an orange cat with green eyes I could call Carrot, and we found her. She's a ball of crazy, and sticks to things like she's made of velcro, it's great.

The newest Nom Shelter resident!! 

View attachment carrot.jpg


View attachment carrot1.jpg


----------



## imfree (May 2, 2011)

supersoup said:


> Gah, so excited. This is our new kitten, Carrot!! Ever since I was little, I wanted an orange cat with green eyes I could call Carrot, and we found her. She's a ball of crazy, and sticks to things like she's made of velcro, it's great.
> 
> The newest Nom Shelter resident!!



Alleigh Kaht, whom your younger kitten highly resembles, demanded that I Rep you and Carrot. Alleigh has a lot of Maine Coon in her and Carrot may, too. The breed is known as "Gentle Giants", as they love kids and dogs, are very affectionate, very intelligent, and grow to 20 lbs or more. Alleigh is nearly a year old and has never hissed! Your little Carrot is adorable!


----------



## Surlysomething (May 2, 2011)

supersoup said:


> Gah, so excited. This is our new kitten, Carrot!! Ever since I was little, I wanted an orange cat with green eyes I could call Carrot, and we found her. She's a ball of crazy, and sticks to things like she's made of velcro, it's great.
> 
> The newest Nom Shelter resident!!


 

She's CUTE. I love ginger cats.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (May 2, 2011)

supersoup said:


> Gah, so excited. This is our new kitten, Carrot!! Ever since I was little, I wanted an orange cat with green eyes I could call Carrot, and we found her. She's a ball of crazy, and sticks to things like she's made of velcro, it's great.
> 
> The newest Nom Shelter resident!!



Awww, a ginger kitty for a proud ginger owner. She's beautiful. :bow:


----------



## Noir (May 3, 2011)

Kitteh Love




She loves to burrow, still needs help with it though




this is him every morning


----------



## imfree (May 23, 2011)

After executing a round of morning antics for which she is well-known, Alleigh Kaht crashed pretty hard on the Tenn Loop Ranch floor this morning! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 5-23-2011 crashed-out wb lg.jpg


----------



## firefly (May 23, 2011)

imfree said:


> After executing a round of morning antics for which she is well-known, Alleigh Kaht crashed pretty hard on the Tenn Loop Ranch floor this morning!




Wait a minute ... how did my cat Gino manage to be in two places at the same time? Taken a few minutes ago:


----------



## imfree (May 23, 2011)

firefly said:


> Wait a minute ... how did my cat Gino manage to be in two places at the same time? Taken a few minutes ago:



Strange Physics/Science, I guess! Maybe because I was born in Mannheim, nearly 56 jahren ago.


----------



## KuroBara (May 23, 2011)

Jade38h said:


> Here is one i captured last night, it was too cute! I noticed my too big boys cuddled up like that on my couch so i quickly turned on the light and took the pic. I was sure they would move before i was able to get it but i was lucky! This is frame worthy!
> 
> That is Mr. Young on the left and Mr. Kai Kai on the right with the big blue eyes




This one is too cute! This could be on the February page of a cat calendar.


----------



## 1love_emily (May 25, 2011)

I'm going to have to spam this thread with more pictures of my darling boy Red. 

For those of you who don't know Red, he's a 23 year old Thoroughbred. I rescued him my sophomore year from a lady who couldn't afford to keep him and feed him. He was really underweight and out of shape when I got him. He had little muscle and little fat. (Heh, what would that be like? ) But now I've fattened him up to a good weight and we're still working on getting muscle tone back up. He's my best friend and I don't know what I would do without him. I'm in love with two boys now - Red first and foremost and then my boyfriend 











What is in his mane and forelock is a horse-friendly glitter called Twinkle. Because really I'm an 8-year old girl inside.


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

my baby girlie today


----------



## herin (May 29, 2011)

Here are my kids...

Mr. Kitty
View attachment mr kitty!.jpg


and Miss Kitty
View attachment miss kitty.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (May 30, 2011)

I took these yesterday... The first two are Wonder-dog Trip and then Crrrraaaaaaazzzzzyyyyy Carla....hehehe


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 4, 2011)

My Skippy who has an ulcer in his eye...my poor baby. Praying that after he finishes 2 weeks of antibiotics and with the help of this cool new fashion accessory he'll be much much better than new! 

View attachment 94227


View attachment 94228


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 4, 2011)

Mouse....... 

View attachment 130420111515.jpg


View attachment 190420111658.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 4, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Mouse.......



Mouse has beautiful eyes.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 7, 2011)

My newest cat Mullett had a couple of rare moments of silence recently and let me take his picture. 

View attachment stuff 008.JPG


View attachment stuff 007.JPG


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 7, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> My newest cat Mullett had a couple of rare moments of silence recently and let me take his picture.



He's pretty...nice shots.


----------



## tallen1 (Jun 7, 2011)

This is Luke, my F2 Savannah (33% African Serval and 67% domestic cat). Hes about 6 years old now, and Ive had him since he was 12 weeks old. He swims, likes to go for walks, plays fetch, and his breed is known for being scary smart.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 7, 2011)

tallen1 said:


> This is Luke, my F2 Savannah (33% African Serval and 67% domestic cat). Hes about 6 years old now, and Ive had him since he was 12 weeks old. He swims, likes to go for walks, plays fetch, and his breed is known for being scary smart.


 

Oh wow, your cat is stunning!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 7, 2011)

tallen1 said:


> This is Luke, my F2 Savannah (33% African Serval and 67% domestic cat). Hes about 6 years old now, and Ive had him since he was 12 weeks old. He swims, likes to go for walks, plays fetch, and his breed is known for being scary smart.



Stunning kitty. I never knew you could interbred servals and domestics.


----------



## imfree (Jun 7, 2011)

tallen1 said:


> This is Luke, my F2 Savannah (33% African Serval and 67% domestic cat). Hes about 6 years old now, and Ive had him since he was 12 weeks old. He swims, likes to go for walks, plays fetch, and his breed is known for being scary smart.



Looks like a real sweetie! Could have some Maine Coon in him, as they accept leash and collar/harness.


----------



## tallen1 (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks. I dont have kids, and so hes my baby. (Yes, im a guy. I dont care.)

Servals can reproduce with a domestic cat, although its rare. They have different gestation periods (causes natural abortions) and all males are sterile for the first 5 generations. Females can reproduce, but they do not have large litters. Thats the reason these cats are so expensive. But hes worth it.

Every penny.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 7, 2011)

tallen1 said:


> This is Luke, my F2 Savannah (33% African Serval and 67% domestic cat). Hes about 6 years old now, and Ive had him since he was 12 weeks old. He swims, likes to go for walks, plays fetch, and his breed is known for being scary smart.



Luke is beautiful. Love his markings and those gorgeous eyes.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 7, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> Mouse has beautiful eyes.



Thank you Sweetie 



tallen1 said:


> This is Luke, my F2 Savannah (33% African Serval and 67% domestic cat). Hes about 6 years old now, and Ive had him since he was 12 weeks old. He swims, likes to go for walks, plays fetch, and his breed is known for being scary smart.



My gosh you have the most gorgeous cat!


----------



## Lamia (Jun 7, 2011)

I would like to rep my niece's dog. He is a Jack Russell Mix. His name is Blackjack. I don't have a picture, but will put one up later. 

The other night she stopped at Walgreens to get a charger for her phone without thinking she then drove to the back of the store to let her dogs out to pee. She also has a mini-pug named Gizmo who is adorable. 

A stranger walked up and asked if she needed any help. She was having problems getting the charger open. He was well dressed and older. He couldn't get the package open. She thanked him for his efforts and got into her car. He then asked her "Are those real?" and she kind of laughed him off and said "ok well good night" and started to pull away. He grabbed in the passenger side window and said "Wait why don't we...." and before he could finish his sentence Blackjack came out of the backseat and tried to take off his hand. Lucky for him he had fast reflexes. He then backed off and she drove away. 

He probably wasn't a bad person, but his query was definitely creepy. 

Anyway....yay aggressive territorial jack russells


----------



## tallen1 (Jun 7, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> My gosh you have the most gorgeous cat!



Thank you.
Hes illegal in Australia and a few states in the U.S. because hes a hybrid. Even though he weighs 10lbs, sterile, and an indoor only cat, hes considered a "Dangerous Exotic Animal" because hes part wild animal (Serval).
The law was written originally to protect the public from wolf/dog hybrids, but hes still caught between the cracks. Fortunately hes legal where I live.


----------



## imfree (Jun 8, 2011)

Alleigh and Candy were on the living room carpet, together, watching Mom and me as we were changing the dressing on my right leg. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht Girl's Night wb lg.jpg


----------



## tallen1 (Jun 8, 2011)

Lamia said:


> I would like to rep my niece's dog. He is a Jack Russell Mix. His name is Blackjack. I don't have a picture, but will put one up later. .....



That was a good story. Jack Russells, like most other dogs, are quite protective.


----------



## tallen1 (Jun 8, 2011)

imfree said:


> Alleigh and Candy were on the living room carpet, together.....



Does Alleigh have maine coon? Thats a big fluffy tail, for sure.


----------



## imfree (Jun 8, 2011)

tallen1 said:


> Does Alleigh have maine coon? Thats a big fluffy tail, for sure.



I'll bet she does, as she's very smart and affectionate, likes kids, likes the dog, likes dog food, and loves to play with water! Hahaha, those are all Maine Coon characteristics! She acts a lot like a puppy and is under our feet all the time.


----------



## littlefairywren (Jun 13, 2011)

bella929 said:


> This is my beloved Sunny, she's an American Cocker Spaniel



Squeeee! I adore Cockers and miss mine terribly. Sunny is beautiful, bella


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 13, 2011)

bella929 said:


> This is my beloved Sunny, she's an American Cocker Spaniel



She's beautiful...does she drive too? lol


----------



## mel (Jun 13, 2011)

bella929 said:


> This is my beloved Sunny, she's an American Cocker Spaniel



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## bella929 (Jun 14, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Squeeee! I adore Cockers and miss mine terribly. Sunny is beautiful, bella





Sweetie said:


> She's beautiful...does she drive too? lol





mel said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww



Thanks everyone! She's my heart :happy:

@Sweetie, unfortunately she doesn't drive, but she's a great lapwarmer!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 20, 2011)

I love it when the kids cuddle when they sleep...


----------



## imfree (Jun 20, 2011)

Alleigh was after a fly and wouldn't rest 'til she got it! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 6-19-2011 bughunter wb lg.jpg


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 20, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> I love it when the kids cuddle when they sleep...



How sweet! What breed are they?


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 20, 2011)

imfree said:


> Alleigh was after a fly and wouldn't rest 'til she got it!



She has gorgeous eyes. Nice shot.


----------



## SMA413 (Jun 20, 2011)

Tank (he's a boxer) and Iggy (he's an American Staffordshire Terrier). In the corner of the pic is our ferret cage that housed Skeletor and Ninja.






I miss these boys terribly. The ex got all of them in the break up.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 20, 2011)

Sweetie said:


> How sweet! What breed are they?



Sweetie, 
First, thanks. Yeah...they are pretty stinking cute - get away with murder.

Secondly, they are both mixes. Carla (the brown and tan one) is some sort of shepherd and sight hound mix..and I have no idea what Trip (the 3 legged one) is...maybe some sort of terrier mix?


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 20, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> Tank (he's a boxer) and Iggy (he's an American Staffordshire Terrier). In the corner of the pic is our ferret cage that housed Skeletor and Ninja.
> 
> 
> I miss these boys terribly. The ex got all of them in the break up.



Awwww...soooo cute.


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 20, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> Tank (he's a boxer) and Iggy (he's an American Staffordshire Terrier). In the corner of the pic is our ferret cage that housed Skeletor and Ninja.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 thats just not right! They're so cute. Love the puppies too! (Yes, I know they're probably grown but they'll always be our puppies.:wubu


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 21, 2011)

Here's a pair of dogs eating their supper (not mine). 

I thought this was very funny:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=EVwlMVYqMu4&vq=medium#t=125

 -Jim


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 26, 2011)

This is Mr. Jones. Not pictured is his little sister Shadow. Jones is a chubby, lovable momma's boy.

He is here looking down over his kingdom one fine morning.






(This has gotta be the highest quality cellphone picture I've ever taken. Normally I get blurry, fuzzy messes that pass as images.)


----------



## imfree (Jun 26, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> This is Mr. Jones. Not pictured is his little sister Shadow. Jones is a chubby, lovable momma's boy.
> 
> ...snipped txt & IMG...


Handsome Guy, that Mr Jones!


----------



## nykspree8 (Jun 27, 2011)

Jager...







Saya...






and Jager + Saya...they live such hard lives! lol


----------



## imfree (Jun 27, 2011)

nykspree8 said:


> Jager...
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



Wheew!, they lead such a dog's life!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jun 27, 2011)

nykspree8 said:


> Jager...
> 
> Saya...
> 
> ...



Sooooooo incredibly cuteeeeee!!


----------



## Puddles (Jun 27, 2011)

Since I'm new, I thought I'd rep my pet....

He is an English Bulldog, he is almost 3 yrs old. His name is Winston, and he is my fur child. He makes me laugh, and loves me even when I have a bad hair day. He's the best dog in the world!


***Date on Photo NOT correct*** 

View attachment Picture 097.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 27, 2011)

Winston is a darling. Welcome to the forum. 

This photo is from a friend:


----------



## Puddles (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, and the photo is just too cute!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 27, 2011)

nykspree8 said:


> Jager...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OMG they are toooooo adorable!


----------



## Sweetie (Jun 27, 2011)

Puddles said:


> Since I'm new, I thought I'd rep my pet....
> 
> He is an English Bulldog, he is almost 3 yrs old. His name is Winston, and he is my fur child. He makes me laugh, and loves me even when I have a bad hair day. He's the best dog in the world!
> 
> ...



Please...give Winston a scratch behind the ears for me.


----------



## Ms. Fat Booty (Jun 28, 2011)

Here's another of Serge.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 2, 2011)

Vixen hard at work guarding my stuff while I'm on the computer. She has always been a skittish cat and it takes her a long time to get comfortable with new people. She'll hide for hours when new people are in the house. I have friends who have never seen her.

I've just recently clued in that she likes/trusts fat people. Out of all my friends that hang out at my place, she's only become friendly with the fat ones. I was out of town recently and my friend came over to water my plants. He brought his fat cousin with him and told her not to be offended when the cat shunned her. Instead the cat followed her all around and wouldn't leave her alone. Freaked her out

View attachment 95141


View attachment 95142


View attachment 95143


----------



## Puddles (Jul 2, 2011)

Sounds like your cat has great taste!


----------



## mel (Jul 3, 2011)

she puts up with me!! so she needs a rep!
lol


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 3, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> This is Mr. Jones. Not pictured is his little sister Shadow. Jones is a chubby, lovable momma's boy.
> 
> He is here looking down over his kingdom one fine morning.
> 
> ...



He's beautiful.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 3, 2011)

ConnieLynn said:


> Vixen hard at work guarding my stuff while I'm on the computer. She has always been a skittish cat and it takes her a long time to get comfortable with new people. She'll hide for hours when new people are in the house. I have friends who have never seen her.
> 
> I've just recently clued in that she likes/trusts fat people. Out of all my friends that hang out at my place, she's only become friendly with the fat ones. I was out of town recently and my friend came over to water my plants. He brought his fat cousin with him and told her not to be offended when the cat shunned her. Instead the cat followed her all around and wouldn't leave her alone. Freaked her out
> 
> ...



Very pretty kitty!


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 3, 2011)

mel said:


> she puts up with me!! so she needs a rep!
> lol



OMG she's adorable...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jul 6, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> This is Mr. Jones. Not pictured is his little sister Shadow. Jones is a chubby, lovable momma's boy.
> 
> He is here looking down over his kingdom one fine morning.
> 
> ...



Finally managed to get a picture of his little sister, Shadow!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jul 6, 2011)

My boys, cuddling. Stan is the big tabby and Mullett is the little white one.


----------



## Mathias (Jul 8, 2011)

Here I am with the little monster. :happy:


----------



## Puddles (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks like he is ready for his close up! lol Cute doggy!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 9, 2011)

The Orange Mage said:


> Finally managed to get a picture of his little sister, Shadow!



Mr. Jones is quite handsome, and Shadow is a beauty.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jul 9, 2011)

Vixen says thanks for the compliments, she knows she deserves them, but would be equally appreciative of cat treats

Diana, your purr boys are lovely.

So many cute pups in this thread. I repped them until I ran out of rep!


----------



## eeyorejenny (Jul 9, 2011)

This is my yellow lab Gracie. She's my crazy one.







The black and white cat is mine, Patch who is a total mama's boy, and the tabby is my boyfriend's cat Foosa. We were so surprised how quickly they became friends!






This is my parents big boy Toby. He is a Bullmastiff, and thinks he's a lap dog. He's also got a tongue that rivals Gene Simmons'! I love him to bits!






I will have to post pictures of my two other cats and my turtle later.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 10, 2011)

Thought I would share how talented Winston is.....he built his own pillow fort! 

View attachment Winstons Pillow Fort.JPG


----------



## BoomSnap (Jul 10, 2011)

Crystal. Don't be fooled, this dog is an evil genius.


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jul 10, 2011)

First the yellow lab (I have had 2) ....awwwwww and then the pillow fort AWWWWW hehe..and THEN - DA DA DUM a golden retriever puppy!!!!!! AWWWWWWWW ..I think I just died of cuteness overload...


----------



## Donna (Jul 10, 2011)

Maggie May





Sassy Frassy








I know, bad cell phone quality photos, sorry.


----------



## Kibeth (Jul 10, 2011)

P: I used to have a cat but my mom stole him. He was a sweet boy! Now all I have is my pet rats, and I don't think y'all want to see pictures of those.. 





His name was Edgar and he gave kisses. He was also very vocal and demanding, and not very playful


----------



## imfree (Jul 10, 2011)

Kibeth said:


> P: I used to have a cat but my mom stole him. He was a sweet boy! Now all I have is my pet rats, and I don't think y'all want to see pictures of those..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Edgar???, that's my name, and son-of-a-gun!!!, that cat is so much like me!
Do I see some Maine Coon in his tail? Handsome Guy, that Edgar(cat)!


----------



## Kibeth (Jul 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> Edgar???, that's my name, and son-of-a-gun!!!, that cat is so much like me!
> Do I see some Maine Coon in his tail? Handsome Guy, that Edgar(cat)!


He probably is somewhere- Heinz 57 cat for me! He was a stray some one dumped at lowes. All his sisters were manx, too!


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 10, 2011)

Kibeth said:


> P: I used to have a cat but my mom stole him. He was a sweet boy! Now all I have is my pet rats, and I don't think y'all want to see pictures of those..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow he IS a handsome boy AND knows it! 

Yeah this time I think you're right, Edgar..he looks like he might have some Maine Coon in him but also you can tell from the body type. 

Handsome kittycat!!!


----------



## Kibeth (Jul 10, 2011)

I got to lazy to hit quote- Anyways Edgar was bigger than my dog! He also had little tufts of fur between his toes, it was so precious! If I can get him back, he'll have a debut. C:


----------



## eeyorejenny (Jul 10, 2011)

BoomSnap said:


> Crystal. Don't be fooled, this dog is an evil genius.



Absolutely adorable! Love the fact you said evil genius. Our dogs must hang out while we're out during the day. :huh:


----------



## Lamia (Jul 10, 2011)

Ms. Fat Booty said:


> Here's another of Serge.



greatest face EVER :wubu:


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 12, 2011)

This is my lil girl Sookie!!!

She is a jack russell x mini dash-hound pup. In these pics she is 1 week old. I'm seeing her again on Friday and she is 4 weeks.... I am eagerly awaiting the 8 weekish mark so I can bring her home.... so exciting!


View attachment 95438
View attachment 95439


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 12, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> This is my lil girl Sookie!!!
> 
> She is a jack russell x mini dash-hound pup. In these pics she is 1 week old. I'm seeing her again on Friday and she is 4 weeks.... I am eagerly awaiting the 8 weekish mark so I can bring her home.... so exciting!
> 
> ...


 

Awwww. She's so tiny. I bet she puffs into a beautiful girl.


----------



## Puddles (Jul 12, 2011)

Aust99 said:


> This is my lil girl Sookie!!!
> 
> She is a jack russell x mini dash-hound pup. In these pics she is 1 week old. I'm seeing her again on Friday and she is 4 weeks.... I am eagerly awaiting the 8 weekish mark so I can bring her home.... so exciting!
> 
> ...



Awww I love puppies!!!!!! :smitten:


----------



## KMintheArts (Jul 16, 2011)

james (half abyssinian) and michael (half maine coon). these guys are my little buddies haha


----------



## imfree (Jul 16, 2011)

KMintheArts said:


> james (half abyssinian) and michael (half maine coon). these guys are my little buddies haha



Looks like good mews to me, handsome Kittehs!!!


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 16, 2011)

My kitty looks a lot like Edgar! His name is Wolfie, and he's part Maine Coon.










We also have snakes.


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 16, 2011)

This is my newest baby Shelby! He was a "1 Year Quit Smoking Anniversary" gift from my mom


----------



## sw33tness3 (Jul 18, 2011)

everyones pets are adorable!!


----------



## sw33tness3 (Jul 18, 2011)

the text didnt go into my first post! whoops :doh: newbie here.. sorry. 

everyones pets are adorable!!

i'll try to keep the commentary on mine short and sweet but my pets are my kids and i cant help but go on and on about them... lol 

i dont know how to put the text in between pics so here it goes

i have 3 female dogs who stay outside most of the time and 3 male cats who are indoor/outdoor.. 

1st pic: blackdog is in the floor and blondie is on the chair. blackdog is about 8 years old and is my giant..goofy.. loveable.. extremely happy and super hyper best friend and she loves her picture taken. blondie is about 6 and is the bossy but very calm and standoffish one. i think she suffers (or enjoys.. i dunno) "little dog syndrome" hahaha. blondie is scared of the camera and runs and hides whenever she sees it.. lol 

2nd: blackdog is wearing the red collar and cha-cha is the other one. cha-cha is my sisters dog that i took in a few years ago because her new apt doesnt allow pets. shes the old lady.. i think shes about 12 or 13 and is very motherly and very very obedient. she's blondies grandma she made her self at home right away and i love her to death.

3rd: old man tanner or tanner butt or lazy ass or dipshit.. just depends on what comes outta my mouth. lol hes 14.. the oldest of my furry kids. the man of the house.. and a big bully. though the other nite i had to go rescue him.. he started in on tc and tc grew some balls...stood up to him and chased him through the yard.. and got him outta breath(he has a bad heart so he has probs breathing sometimes) and was about to whoop his butt. hes always been a very vocal cat and we have conversations together. lol its mostly him arguing with me or back talking me. lol 

i think im becoming the crazy cat lady......hahahahaha

4th: leroy.. about 5 years old. hes my big baby.. hes very cuddly but only when i go to bed.. lol both tanner and tc are soo mean to him. i think tanner has banished him from the house for the time being.. because he will not come inside unless its time to eat... then he wants right back out.. poor thing. lol

5th: tc.. or that cat.. or damn cat... newest member of the family. hes about a year old(not sure.. hes a stray and showed up last summer as a kitten) hes an evil lil cat. i do not like him at all. lol he has a very short temper and i think he has ADD..lol


----------



## supersoup (Jul 18, 2011)

This is a YouTube video of our cat Carrot. She's a nut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4naQ2TKvTk


----------



## tomgoestothestore (Jul 18, 2011)

Rocco the funny man! 

View attachment IMG_0070.jpg


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jul 18, 2011)

supersoup said:


> This is a YouTube video of our cat Carrot. She's a nut.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4naQ2TKvTk



I love her little butt wiggle as she gets ready to pounce!


----------



## Jess87 (Jul 18, 2011)

TwilightStarr said:


> This is my newest baby Shelby! He was a "1 Year Quit Smoking Anniversary" gift from my mom



So, I saw the picture and went "Oh my god, he's so cute." It was totally the creepy high pitched voice that tells you to keep your kids far away from that woman. I'm not proud, but the picture is so ridiculously cute. 



tomgoestothestore said:


> Rocco the funny man!



He's adorable. However, it's freaking me out a bit how perfect the glasses look on him. He was born to rock those frames.


----------



## Noir (Jul 18, 2011)

I haz ur Base





Every morning after I get up


----------



## SMA413 (Jul 18, 2011)

This is my pet for the summer. Her name is Cedar. One of the counselors found her and another cat one day and they've turned into camp cats. They've both been adopted and will be going home with campers on Wednesday. The second cat is Shadow- I just don't have a decent pic of her. Cedar is much more social. I'm not usually a cat person but I <3 this kitten so much.


----------



## imfree (Jul 19, 2011)

A couple weeks ago we bid our canine friend of 10 years, Candy, a sad farewell and returned her to the Earth from which she came. My nephew and his wife just recently had their first child and felt it well to adopt one of their furkids, Sebastian, out to Mom. Handsome, downright sweet Maltese/Yorkshire mix, 4 year old Sebastian, joined us tonight. 

View attachment Sebastian 7-18-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Jul 19, 2011)

Noir said:


> I haz ur Base
> 
> 
> Every morning after I get up





VERY cute!


----------



## JulianDW (Jul 19, 2011)

Heres some pics of my yorkie poo, Kaiba  

View attachment 269567_225392834158044_100000619880808_726597_7444216_n.jpg


View attachment 281484_233196360044358_100000619880808_760766_1400001_n.jpg


----------



## Kibeth (Jul 19, 2011)

since I can't resist..sorry guys!


----------



## TwilightStarr (Jul 20, 2011)

Jess87 said:


> So, I saw the picture and went "Oh my god, he's so cute." It was totally the creepy high pitched voice that tells you to keep your kids far away from that woman. I'm not proud, but the picture is so ridiculously cute.





LMAO! It's okay I completely understand! Sometimes I pick him up and I can't help but turn into Elmyra Duff from Tiny Toon Adventures when she use to say "I want to hold you, love you, kiss you and squeeze you tight" to her cat lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Jul 30, 2011)

We have been having some chilly nights over here, and wee Mouse has found a new way of keeping warm by slowly burrowing under my pillows hehe. 

View attachment 290720112625-001.jpg


View attachment 290720112628-001.jpg


----------



## mel (Jul 30, 2011)

tomgoestothestore said:


> Rocco the funny man!



ahhhhhhdorable


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 1, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> We have been having some chilly nights over here, and wee Mouse has found a new way of keeping warm by slowly burrowing under my pillows hehe.



oh my goodness...that is CUTE. I just squee'd.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Aug 1, 2011)

This is Spud. Unfortunately, he died back on January 19th of this year. I still miss him very dearly, and he was literally _the_ best cat, period. He gave little massages, purred, always looked for attention. He was never mean or scratched anyone, always nice to our other animals. The most calm cat ever. I loved him so much, and was very sad when he got sick. We had him at the vet and almost spent 700 dollars trying to make sure whatever made him sick had been fixed and he would be okay... but that wasn't the case. Either way, I will always remember him and his memory is still well alive. Here he is:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Aug 1, 2011)

deadly-spaghetti-o said:


> I will take this time to use as a rep for my deceased cat. He died back on January 19th of this year. I still miss him very dearly, and he was literally _the_ best cat, period. He gave little massages, purred, always looked for attention. He was never mean or scratched anyone, always nice to our other animals. The most calm cat ever. I loved him so much, and was very sad when he got sick. We had him at the vet and almost spent 700 dollars trying to make sure whatever made him sick had been fixed and he would be okay... but that wasn't the case. Either way, I will always remember him and his memory is still well alive. Here he is:
> 
> 
> Spud. <3



He was beautiful...


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Aug 1, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> He was beautiful...



Yes he was. Thank you... Trust me, he was a one of a kind cat. Funny thing is we got him on a whim when I was a kid. I conned my mother into bringing me to a pet adoption place to get him and when I saw him I knew I wanted him. He had been injured and part of his ear was missing from being hit by a car. But he was my Spudnick!


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 2, 2011)

deadly-spaghetti-o said:


> This is Spud. Unfortunately, he died back on January 19th of this year. I still miss him very dearly, and he was literally _the_ best cat, period. He gave little massages, purred, always looked for attention. He was never mean or scratched anyone, always nice to our other animals. The most calm cat ever. I loved him so much, and was very sad when he got sick. We had him at the vet and almost spent 700 dollars trying to make sure whatever made him sick had been fixed and he would be okay... but that wasn't the case. Either way, I will always remember him and his memory is still well alive. Here he is:


What a very beautiful boy.


----------



## imfree (Aug 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> A couple weeks ago we bid our canine friend of 10 years, Candy, a sad farewell and returned her to the Earth from which she came. My nephew and his wife just recently had their first child and felt it well to adopt one of their furkids, Sebastian, out to Mom. Handsome, downright sweet Maltese/Yorkshire mix, 4 year old Sebastian, joined us tonight.



Update: Squabbles were minimal, as Maine Coon cats like dogs, by nature, so they took up with each-other as naturally as human kids would. Loving them both, without partiality, encouraged their mutual acceptance, too. Sweet. 

View attachment Alleigh Sebastian 8-10-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily (Aug 10, 2011)

My best friend/best pet Red is hurt  He somehow managed to cut open his eyelid, causing them to remove part of it. And now his eye is infected... and he's itched it so much that he has sores all around his eye. My poor boy  I hope he gets better before I have to move away


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Red, Emily. Hope he is on the mend and healed very soon. 

My baby is not well either. I just found a little lump below Fifi's ear this morning. It's about dime sized and feels solid. She had a dental procedure two months ago where the vet removed about ten molars & premolars and most of the incisors. I'm hoping what she has in an abscess in a tooth they left behind, though I thought she had all of her molars removed, so not sure about that even. I'm trying not to imagine the worst, but it's hard not to worry. We're headed to the vet shortly. 

She's acting and eating pretty normal, so that's a good sign. My blood pressure feels sky high and I seem to have a nervous stomach thing going on atm though. Lord...


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank God, nothing serious! Fifi has inflammation in her salivary glands. It was such a huge relief to hear the vet and tech respond to clear liquid filling the syringe when they put a needle in to draw blood to check the cells. The vet touched it and said it was saliva. They drained the spot further and said to keep an eye on it. No cancer worries... she just needs to take an antibiotic for a while.

I cried I was so relieved. They even gave her a free hygiene shave while we were there too, that's a shave around the butt or as my husband and I like to call it, a Brazilian.

Did I mention I was relieved? Yeah.. so glad.


----------



## gogogal (Aug 10, 2011)

My bundle of trouble, Mister Goober 

View attachment GOOBTP.JPG


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 10, 2011)

Here's my girl being tormented by my 10 yr old daughter! LOL 

View attachment 0711111439Tripper resized.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 10, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Thank God, nothing serious! Fifi has inflammation in her salivary glands. It was such a huge relief to hear the vet and tech respond to clear liquid filling the syringe when they put a needle in to draw blood to check the cells. The vet touched it and said it was saliva. They drained the spot further and said to keep an eye on it. No cancer worries... she just needs to take an antibiotic for a while.
> 
> I cried I was so relieved. They even gave her a free hygiene shave while we were there too, that's a shave around the butt or as my husband and I like to call it, a Brazilian.
> 
> Did I mention I was relieved? Yeah.. so glad.



Yay, Laura! I'm glad as well. Thank goodness!


----------



## Kibeth (Aug 14, 2011)

gogogal said:


> My bundle of trouble, Mister Goober



well if thats not a guilty face, then I dont know what is..


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 14, 2011)

Shopping day is like Christmas for the kitties!!! New cardboard boxes!!!

Sharon says this box is too hard...





Squirtle says this box is too big...





But Brian says this box is juuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuust right!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 14, 2011)

daddyoh70 said:


> Shopping day is like Christmas for the kitties!!! New cardboard boxes!!!
> 
> Sharon says this box is too hard...
> 
> ...



Ahahahahahaha. You are SO getting repped for this! CUTE kitties!


----------



## Ange d'Ãªtre (Aug 17, 2011)

That's snowball - chillin where no one can disturb her


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 17, 2011)

Ange d'être;1771188 said:


> That's snowball - chillin where no one can disturb her



Oh, so cute!!!


----------



## SoCalFatGothChick (Aug 17, 2011)

Igor!!! My wide eyed conure


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Aug 19, 2011)

Fifi was very excited about _our_ dinner last night. She rolled around on a chair throughout most of it.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 19, 2011)

I have no picture but my new little all white kitten is following the mouse on the screen! LOL! Her name is Sasparella. This is too funny! lolol :happy:


----------



## Radman1110 (Aug 20, 2011)

Wally says "give me that lobsta" 

View attachment Wally-Gloucester.jpg


----------



## SoVerySoft (Aug 20, 2011)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Fifi was very excited about _our_ dinner last night. She rolled around on a chair throughout most of it.



OK, this is TOO damn cute. It's like she's saying "c'mere...gimme a hug!!" 




Radman1110 said:


> Wally says "give me that lobsta"



I love this pic! Your doggie couldn't be cuter, and I am a sucker for New England and the sight of lobster traps.


----------



## Radman1110 (Aug 20, 2011)

A couple of weeks ago it was way too hot for Wally in Boston but he still looked cool with his Red Sox hat 

View attachment Wally1.JPG


----------



## 1love_emily (Aug 20, 2011)

*i miss my pony*


----------



## Lamia (Aug 21, 2011)

I have two cats. I got their grandmother back in 1985. She had to be put down. Their mother disappeared, but I midwifed both of their births. The first is Poopy she was born in April of 1992 and the second is Elvis he was born Sept of 1993. 

I am cuddling them both against their wills.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 21, 2011)

I think ALL cats are cuddled against their will. lol 

So many cute pets you all have! :wubu:


----------



## imfree (Aug 21, 2011)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think ALL cats are cuddled against their will. lol
> 
> So many cute pets you all have! :wubu:



Perhaps, just one exception, as it seems to me, Maine Coon kittens seem to enjoy cuddling.


----------



## Lamia (Aug 21, 2011)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I think ALL cats are cuddled against their will. lol
> 
> So many cute pets you all have! :wubu:



they just want love on their terms like any rational creature


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 21, 2011)

My naughty youngest cat in a rare moment of calm, sleeping on the girl cat's bed. If she'd caught him, she would have totally beat him up.


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 30, 2011)

I think this is in the "supercute" level.. let me know what you think! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqwkn5ZMiEw


----------



## SMA413 (Aug 31, 2011)

This is Tank. He was a boxer. I found out yesterday that my ex had to put him to sleep about 2 weeks ago. He was attacked by another dog and the surgery that would have saved him was over $3000. My ex couldn't afford it. So yesterday sucked- it was a mix of anger at my ex for not telling me when it happened and sadness because he's gone.


----------



## Radman1110 (Aug 31, 2011)

"I don't approve in what that person is wearing" 

View attachment Wally-Bad-Mood-1.jpg


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Sep 1, 2011)

SMA413 said:


> This is Tank. He was a boxer. I found out yesterday that my ex had to put him to sleep about 2 weeks ago. He was attacked by another dog and the surgery that would have saved him was over $3000. My ex couldn't afford it. So yesterday sucked- it was a mix of anger at my ex for not telling me when it happened and sadness because he's gone.



I am sooooo sorry!!!!  You must be devastated. Again I am so sorry.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 1, 2011)

Video pet rep, im sure it will put a smile on your day! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqwkn5ZMiEw


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 1, 2011)

My dog at NC's Outer Banks last August. The stress level was very low.


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 2, 2011)

This is from a friend on another board. Some people have too much time on their hands. . .


----------



## Lamia (Sep 2, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> This is from a friend on another board. Some people have too much time on their hands. . .



THE GREAT BREAD CAT SEES ALL!


----------



## moore2me (Sep 4, 2011)

I love hummingbirds and look forward each summer when they visit our home to drink from our feeders. In the last couple of weeks and unusual set of weather conditions has created a flurry of hummers on my porch. My theory of what happened is Hurricane Irene has driven hummingbirds southwards. The tropical depression in the gulf has driven them northward. A whole "herd" of them showed up hungry at my house. I am feeding them at least 5 quarts of syrup at day (that's 1 gallon and 1 quart). I keep having to go get more sugar at the store.

But they are so cute and aggressive. Even the dogs leave them alone. If hubby and I miss a feeder has been emptied, the birds using that one will start looking in my kitchen windows like they are telling me to hurry up and bring more food NOW! This late in the year, we really don't have many flowers left in Arkansas (grasshoppers and heat got them), so feeders are these hummers best bet for finding food.

I would post a picture I took - but it looks like a blur -so here's a substitute. 

View attachment hummers2.jpg


View attachment hummer.jpg


----------



## MillyLittleMonster (Sep 5, 2011)

One of my cats asleep next to me.






And another one of mine trying to reach a bug on the roof.. lol


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 5, 2011)

Mouse...my hairy scene stealer  

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## Noir (Sep 6, 2011)

Jack and Selina taking a nap


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

I just found out my dog is a "Wheaton Terrier" and not a Lhasa Apsa. Who wants to see a pic?


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

Noir said:


> Jack and Selina taking a nap



Looks kinda like Duke!


----------



## Mishty (Sep 6, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> My dog at NC's Outer Banks last August. The stress level was very low.



My lawyer has two of these big babies! They both attack me in the pool, and the male poodle Red takes my noodles! 

The more time I spend with them and play with their kinky curls, I wants onnnnee.


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2011)

This is my new buddy Tiger. He's actually my....brother, since he's my dad's cat (or my dad is his person) anyway, he's a huuuuuuuge suck-up and has been trying really hard to be my new best friend. He started out standing in the doorway the first day I arrived here and now is pressed up against my hip. Wonton is NOT amused nor very tolerant but she's currently preoccupied hunting (er...observing) my grandmother's parakeet, Billy.
Tiger weighs about 20 lbs and is solid muscle.


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 6, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This is my new buddy Tiger. He's actually my....brother, since he's my dad's cat (or my dad is his person) anyway, he's a huuuuuuuge suck-up and has been trying really hard to be my new best friend. He started out standing in the doorway the first day I arrived here and now is pressed up against my hip. Wonton is NOT amused nor very tolerant but she's currently preoccupied hunting (er...observing) my grandmother's parakeet, Billy.
> Tiger weighs about 20 lbs and is solid muscle.



Looks like Hemi. He is bigger, though.. more like Lucky. 

Hemi 







Lucky


----------



## littlefairywren (Sep 7, 2011)

CastingPearls said:


> This is my new buddy Tiger. He's actually my....brother, since he's my dad's cat (or my dad is his person) anyway, he's a huuuuuuuge suck-up and has been trying really hard to be my new best friend. He started out standing in the doorway the first day I arrived here and now is pressed up against my hip. Wonton is NOT amused nor very tolerant but she's currently preoccupied hunting (er...observing) my grandmother's parakeet, Billy.
> Tiger weighs about 20 lbs and is solid muscle.



Oh gosh, Tiger is just so chubbly lovely. I just want to smishe him


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 7, 2011)

My Golden Retriever, Casey. 1985(6?) to 1998. R.I.P., Casey. 

(And yes, that was him. He was in photoshoots in Upstate NY, as well as being auditioned for a Mercedes-Benz commercial.. they went with another dog for that, but here he is, in all his splendor.)


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 7, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> My Golden Retriever, Casey. 1985(6?) to 1998. R.I.P., Casey.
> 
> (And yes, that was him. He was in photoshoots in Upstate NY, as well as being auditioned for a Mercedes-Benz commercial.. they went with another dog for that, but here he is, in all his splendor.)



Awww. Casey was a handsome boy. I am sorry he is gone. Thanks for sharing his photo!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 7, 2011)

littlefairywren said:


> Oh gosh, Tiger is just so chubbly lovely. I just want to smishe him


He IS so very smishable. He's a giant cuddlebunny.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 9, 2011)

The Cat Whisperer said my youngest cat needed his own space, and that new vertical space would do. Since I didn't have another room to open up for him, I went vertical with a new cat tree. It was love at first jump. 

View attachment mullett 004 for web.jpg


View attachment mullett 005 for web.jpg


View attachment mullett 006 for web.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 13, 2011)

Here's a couple new ones of that little s**t, Alleigh Kaht. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-9-2011 looks up wb lg.jpg


View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-12-2011 under table wb lg.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 16, 2011)

Alleigh likes to crash under chairs. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 9-15-2011 snuggle wb lg.jpg


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 16, 2011)

Lucky 





Binky









Duke





Mambo





And no im not choking Mambo, he is posing he is a fidget lol.

.. aaand, Seluna (a.k.a. "Luna" a.k.a. "Loonie" a.k.a. "Queenie.")


----------



## Radman1110 (Sep 17, 2011)

Wally got busted awhile back. 

View attachment Wally-Boston-PD-Mug-10.jpg


----------



## imfree (Sep 17, 2011)

Radman1110 said:


> Wally got busted awhile back.



Wow! Wally could be Sebastian's brother! 

View attachment Alleigh Sebastian 8-10-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Sep 19, 2011)

This is my dog behaving for the first time in a long time. She hasn't rested on anything since she was a puppy. She almost fell asleep just laying there. Normally she's chewing on something, then stops, comes to me, and I put her to bed for an hour. She's in her bed now, but it was so cute to see her resting where she first did in the first half hour I got her as a puppy 






compared to the size she was back then... this totally made me "awww"


----------



## imfree (Sep 19, 2011)

CarlaSixx said:


> This is my dog behaving for the first time in a long time. She hasn't rested on anything since she was a puppy. She almost fell asleep just laying there. Normally she's chewing on something, then stops, comes to me, and I put her to bed for an hour. She's in her bed now, but it was so cute to see her resting where she first did in the first half hour I got her as a puppy
> 
> ...snipped adorable IMGs...



Aah, what a beautiful canine! I'd Rep you both if my Repper wasn't charging.:doh:


----------



## Anjula (Sep 20, 2011)

she's adorable but very bitchy pussy

+ I love all uber cute pets at this thread!<3


----------



## Heyyou (Sep 24, 2011)

I finally found a pic of the elusive Hemi.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Sep 24, 2011)

Our seven year-old Dachshund, Lies (pronounced as Lease).

We adopted her from a hobby-kennel because she's had two litters with 21 pups in total. We have her for a year now and she's lovely with kids and just in general and has very typical expressions and you can hold long conversations with her.

Her full name is "Alicia of Ivy's Hill' and her grandfather apparently was called "Satan Von Felsenhuegel" XD


----------



## SerenityValkyrie (Sep 24, 2011)

This is my lovely Cockatiel, Tweeter, had her for almost 6-7 years :smitten: 

View attachment 296777_10150457753309517_828224516_11133103_420817059_n.jpg


----------



## meowimacat344 (Sep 25, 2011)

it's a shitty picture but this is me and charlee! i rescued him from the shelter almost a year ago. he is a very affectionate dog and very clever..he's basically the best dog out there.


----------



## meowimacat344 (Sep 25, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Our seven year-old Dachshund, Lies (pronounced as Lease).
> 
> We adopted her from a hobby-kennel because she's had two litters with 21 pups in total. We have her for a year now and she's lovely with kids and just in general and has very typical expressions and you can hold long conversations with her.
> 
> Her full name is "Alicia of Ivy's Hill' and her grandfather apparently was called "Satan Von Felsenhuegel" XD



i've never seen a long haired dachshund! she's beautiful


----------



## smithnwesson (Sep 29, 2011)

Thought y'all might appreciate this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5


----------



## imfree (Sep 29, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Thought y'all might appreciate this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=xdj67XknFrM#t=5



Nice video! I can just hear it now, "Git'tcher puppy ridin'!"


----------



## BullseyeB (Sep 30, 2011)

One of my favorite things is the "kitty in a box" game. Here's Tripper being cute! 

View attachment Tripper resized.jpg


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Sep 30, 2011)

My sister brought home this cat from her work and it was stranded...
Thought it was a horrible idea - but turns out Snarf here is a very cuddly, adorable, and loving cat... Although he will never replace my Spud, he cuts it very close...


----------



## imfree (Sep 30, 2011)

deadly-spaghetti-o said:


> My sister brought home this cat from her work and it was stranded...
> Thought it was a horrible idea - but turns out Snarf here is a very cuddly, adorable, and loving cat... Although he will never replace my Spud, he cuts it very close...



Handsome cat, but he looks as if he didn't like interruption of his music listening for that picture shoot. Hahaha, he just has that look.


----------



## deadly-spaghetti-o (Sep 30, 2011)

imfree said:


> Handsome cat, but he looks as if he didn't like interruption of his music listening for that picture shoot. Hahaha, he just has that look.



I'm sure if he did mind he'll never let me know! He's just too sweet.


----------



## Aust99 (Sep 30, 2011)

View attachment 97578

This is how my puppies have been sleeping.... they are 15 weeks old. Jack Russell x Mini Dash Hounds. Sisters.


----------



## tomgoestothestore (Oct 1, 2011)

Totally missing this guy right now. 

View attachment IMG_0137.jpg


----------



## FatAndProud (Oct 1, 2011)

I miss my puppy.  I can't have him living with me while I'm up at school. GRRRRR to apartment living!!!

View attachment 97603


He's my baby. Whenever I'm home, I make sure to spoil and pamper him. *sigh*


----------



## 1love_emily (Oct 1, 2011)

tomgoestothestore said:


> Totally missing this guy right now.





FatAndProud said:


> I miss my puppy.  I can't have him living with me while I'm up at school. GRRRRR to apartment living!!!
> 
> View attachment 97603
> 
> ...



I totally understand the missing of pets  I miss my girl Dixie, the puppy Teddy, and of course my horse Red. I didn't realize how much they contributed to regular life until I got to college. Now I wish I had a warm puppy to snuggle with or a horse to go for a ride on


----------



## Sweetie (Oct 2, 2011)

Skippy gathered all his favorites in anticipation of Hurricane Irene...

View attachment 97608


----------



## tomgoestothestore (Oct 2, 2011)

1love_emily said:


> I totally understand the missing of pets  I miss my girl Dixie, the puppy Teddy, and of course my horse Red. I didn't realize how much they contributed to regular life until I got to college. Now I wish I had a warm puppy to snuggle with or a horse to go for a ride on



I know right!? I can't wait to get back from Afghanistan to have this furry punk to play around with. 

View attachment aw3f.jpg


----------



## hrd (Oct 2, 2011)

They're always up to something. =)


----------



## Donna (Oct 2, 2011)

HRD, your dog is the spitting image of my Sassy. She is a pardi-Pomeranian:


----------



## hrd (Oct 2, 2011)

Donna said:


> HRD, your dog is the spitting image of my Sassy. She is a pardi-Pomeranian.



She's lovely. =) Dexter's half Sheltie for sure (his mom and uncle were at the shelter, too), and, according to the vet, half Papillon. The man who dropped off my puppy, the rest of the litter, the mom and the uncle was trying to create designer puppies, but, of course, no one was willing to pay hundreds of dollars for mutts, cute as they were, so they ended up at the Humane Society. But I knew he was the perfect dog for me, so I drove all the way to Indiana to pick him up. =)


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 6, 2011)

These are pictures of my dog Snowball. We also called him Pookie. He died about 4 years ago of a brain tumor. I still miss him to pieces. He was a tibetan terrier, and full of spunk.


----------



## mel (Oct 6, 2011)

GentleSavage said:


> These are pictures of my dog Snowball. We also called him Pookie. He died about 4 years ago of a brain tumor. I still miss him to pieces. He was a tibetan terrier, and full of spunk.



awwww so cute!! and always in your heart


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 9, 2011)

This is our new kitty. She was found on a busy road trying to catch bugs to eat. She is now a member of our house. Haven't named her yet


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Oct 9, 2011)

They are cuddle bunnies...Trip since day one has been a cuddle bunny with me and with his adoptive sister Carla..and she is receptive. They get along so well..I love these dogs to pieces...


----------



## imfree (Oct 9, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> This is our new kitty. She was found on a busy road trying to catch bugs to eat. She is now a member of our house. Haven't named her yet
> 
> ...snipped Kitteh IMG...



I say, she looks like "Buggsey Rhodes" to me.


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 9, 2011)

Tabby and I.  

View attachment 298709_2039782475261_1265273760_31757891_1181396593_n.JPG


View attachment 320506_1986588665449_1265273760_31719806_683768030_n.JPG


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Oct 9, 2011)

samuraiscott said:


> Tabby and I.



OMG Tabby is sooooo cute!!! She totally knows she is getting her picture taken..lol


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 9, 2011)

Here's my two snuggle buddies. Max is my boxer and general nuisance. Molly is a German Shepherd/Blue Heeler mix that is a loveable neurotic mess. These are two separate times, so I'm beginning to think I might nap in this chair a little too often.


----------



## shinyapple (Oct 9, 2011)

Adopted this three year old chihuahua from the humane society last Monday and am already totally in love with him. He's sweet, quiet, cuddly, and already more than a little spoiled. Meet Capone! 

View attachment rsz_1photo0218.jpg


View attachment rsz_1photo0227.jpg


View attachment rsz_photo0232.jpg


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 9, 2011)

PunkyGurly74 said:


> OMG Tabby is sooooo cute!!! She totally knows she is getting her picture taken..lol



She's totally a Ham.


----------



## Carrie (Oct 9, 2011)

shinyapple said:


> Adopted this three year old chihuahua from the humane society last Monday and am already totally in love with him. He's sweet, quiet, cuddly, and already more than a little spoiled. Meet Capone!


Totally and completely adorable. :wubu:


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 15, 2011)

My new girl Jocie.  For those who don't know I had to put Haley down right after last Thanksgiving due to breast cancer.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 16, 2011)

JMCGB said:


> My new girl Jocie.  For those who don't know I had to put Haley down right after last Thanksgiving due to breast cancer.



Jocie is a beauty!!!! 

I am so sorry for your loss of Haley.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 16, 2011)

BullseyeB said:


> Jocie is a beauty!!!!
> 
> I am so sorry for your loss of Haley.



Thank you on both accounts.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 16, 2011)

JMCGB said:


> Thank you on both accounts.



Haley was so lovely, J. I'm sorry for your loss.  Jocie looks like an amazing animal. I hope she's taking good care of you.


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 16, 2011)

My black kitty, Black Mambo...






And here is the little talking Gecko i had for a day or so. Its a Florida thing. Im getting used to it.


----------



## JMCGB (Oct 16, 2011)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Haley was so lovely, J. I'm sorry for your loss.  Jocie looks like an amazing animal. I hope she's taking good care of you.



Thanks G. Jocie has helped a lot and yeah she is taking care of me. Glad someone is, lol.


----------



## cinnamitch (Oct 18, 2011)

Here is our newest foundling Maddie. We got her a little more than a week ago when my daughter found her and her brother dumped by a busy road. Other than needing to gain weight she's doing well and is starting to be accepted by my other two kitty cats


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 18, 2011)

cinnamitch said:


> Here is our newest foundling Maddie. We got her a little more than a week ago when my daughter found her and her brother dumped by a busy road. Other than needing to gain weight she's doing well and is starting to be accepted by my other two kitty cats



Awwww, lucky Maddie!  Lucky you!


----------



## Dromond (Oct 19, 2011)

Meet Sadie. She's a mutt with Chow, Black Labrador, and possibly Pit Bull, in the mix. 50 lbs. of goofy affection. :wubu:


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Oct 19, 2011)

Oh man, animals. I've got Razi, a yorkie-poo, and Winston, an American shorthair cat. Raziella is every bit the priss, and Winston gets into any and everything. They get along great, and are huge bed hogs!!!


----------



## tomgoestothestore (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Oh man, animals. I've got Razi, a yorkie-poo, and Winston, an American shorthair cat. Raziella is every bit the priss, and Winston gets into any and everything. They get along great, and are huge bed hogs!!!



Hahaha, I like Winston's Half-a-stache


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Oct 20, 2011)

tomgoestothestore said:


> Hahaha, I like Winston's Half-a-stache



Well, he can't be a total hipster!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Winston, an American shorthair cat


 
Great picture!


----------



## imfree (Oct 20, 2011)

Surlysomething said:


> Great picture!



I'm thinking that feline knows how to pose for his portrait!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 21, 2011)

I think I'm Free, with his love of Maine Coons, will get a kick out of  this story.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Oct 21, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm thinking that feline knows how to pose for his portrait!



He thinks he's more dog than cat! And he's quite the ham for the camera!


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I think I'm Free, with his love of Maine Coons, will get a kick out of  this story.



Thanks, that was nice. Takes a big cat to stare down a mountain lion, for sure!:doh:


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Oct 22, 2011)

imfree said:


> Thanks, that was nice. Takes a big cat to stare down a mountain lion, for sure!:doh:



And the lolcat is already up and being funny. . .


----------



## imfree (Oct 22, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> And the lolcat is already up and being funny. . .



Hahaha!!! LOLcat did very well in creating that photo.:bow:


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 30, 2011)

Video Rep, titled "Four sleeping cats, one purring." 

Im pretty sure you can hear The Hemster (Hemi) purring. Thats my Mom in the background, she is downstairs. 

This house im in is sold, btw. We had it for "a century" its sold. Waaa. Oh well, im still here now! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFEm9tm7PWE


----------



## Heyyou (Oct 31, 2011)

Video Rep 2: Little Kitty, and my sister's dog "Lizzie" (because she came from Elizabeth NJ. She looks like a pig to me. Part Pit Bull.)

OH btw.. the three white kittens in the 2nd vid are UP FOR ADOPTION! So anyone close to or in Hudson County NJ, PM me if you want to adopt some cats. I want a good home for my buddies Hemi and Lucky.

We are moving in a month, and the THREE white kitties MAY be spoken for.. but yes, anyone wanting well-behaved felines, we have like 10 and about "6 or 7" need homes! Thank you. (Exit 14A off Turnpike you are, oh, 6 blocks from my house.) 

Little Kitty, Seluna, dog:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QCRpRjyFEn0

The three white kitties that need a home, here are two of them and their sister Goldie: 

Lucky is the spotted own grey one, Hemi is the purring one when i talk about "my buddies Hemi and Lucky" - and i rescued Lucky MYSELF in 2006 when i had the Grand Am from Newark NJ, he is a special guy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFEm9tm7PWE

And here are two of the three white kitties (yes they really do look and sound exactly like this) and Goldie. They cant move into Grammy's house 
- and yes Goldie really says Hello like that. 
(The one at the start of the video is "Sasperini.")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMqRdCsjRew


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 4, 2011)

Video Rep of Little Kitty.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsZ1N2jmiI0


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 4, 2011)

I am an evil cat mother and put all three of mine in costumes Monday.  Mullett was the jester, Stan a pumpkin and Maggie a weird devil thing. They all hated me, but it was worth it! 

View attachment cats 012.JPG


View attachment cats 007.JPG


View attachment cats 010.JPG


----------



## imfree (Nov 4, 2011)

Diana_Prince245 said:


> I am an evil cat mother and put all three of mine in costumes Monday.  Mullett was the jester, Stan a pumpkin and Maggie a weird devil thing. They all hated me, but it was worth it!



Ha!!! You pretty well said it all. Everyone knows that putting a costume part on animal's head is animal cruelty.


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 4, 2011)

"Lizzie." Part Pit, part ? Begging for Pizza. *BAD DOG!*

Sister's dog. Good riddance.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Nov 4, 2011)

imfree said:


> Ha!!! You pretty well said it all. Everyone knows that putting a costume part on animal's head is animal cruelty.



Yea, but I got an awesome facebook profile picture


----------



## Carrie (Nov 4, 2011)

Heyyou said:


> "Lizzie." Part Pit, part ? Begging for Pizza. *BAD DOG!*
> 
> Sister's dog. Good riddance.


It's the dog owner's job to (gently, humanely and intelligently) train the dog to have manners. They're not psychic, and they don't come pre-trained. Don't like Lizzie's behavior? Take it up with your sister. 

And hopefully the "good riddance" jab is not a cavalier reference that you're trying to find another home for her, as you seem to be for a bunch of your poor cats. That would make you a complete and total jerk. 

p.s. Lizzie is *adorable*. Some people have no taste.


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 4, 2011)

Carrie said:


> It's the dog owner's job to (gently, humanely and intelligently) train the dog to have manners. They're not psychic, and they don't come pre-trained. Don't like Lizzie's behavior? Take it up with your sister.
> 
> And hopefully the "good riddance" jab is not a cavalier reference that you're trying to find another home for her, as you seem to be for a bunch of your poor cats. That would make you a complete and total jerk.
> 
> p.s. Lizzie is *adorable*. Some people have no taste.



lol, yeah Lizzie is "adorable" but she is also annoying! She has a nasty habit of "begging." My sister shouldnt even be in my Mom's house to start with, she has all this money and she is kind of here for no real reason other than that they are moving to a better home, and put all her (stuff) here and dog included. Now, I dont particularly like my sister to begin with, but we do keep things "civil." In a half hour or so she is going to be here with her bad "oh i dont feel good" attitude and then sleep like a bear (and she is bear-like) attitude for like 3/4 a day.. and the dog and her should be gone by the end of the month, we are moving anyways. (I put pics up of where i moved, my Mom's house. Moving back in! Glad my sister is a bit elitish and can move out, im with the 20% of those 25-34 years old that live at home, the statistic came out today. Here http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.224580800941807.55881.100001696655273&type=1&l=ad899b8467 and im -overjoyed- to have my own room back.)

So my sister can go back with her smoker rocker motorcycle mechanic that cant even fix the Bonneville.. i mean, how spoiled can one be! "Old Bridge NJ" doesnt sound like an INexpensive home, nor does a 220k home they are buying?? and my Mom jsut sold the house next to our Rebman Welding ship we have had for about a century and now we move back a block away. I mean, really!! So she can take her dog and enjoy it in Old Bridge, what can i say she has my Mom's car, spends her money on cigarettes, has a job bartending *guh* and .. well Thanksgiving she will likely come by, but wow what a yeah its a female dog, Lizzie is.

"Good Riddance" means the dog can go back with my sister, i just cant wait for them to hurry that up. 

And thanks, she IS cute but she begs and acts badly! I like the cats, lol. Tha dog needs to learn manners. Maybe she gets it from my sister, idk, idc. (We have 7+ cats, two dogs. We ARE the ASPCA. This dog, ......home is spoken for, but the other dog and cats i like better. Jerk away.)

Some also think im a "complete and total jerk" without that. My sister is, in fact, the jerk.


----------



## BBWbonnie (Nov 4, 2011)

This is my baby Silvy who is constantly on my lap being stroked or brushed
She was a stray I took in and is verrrrrrrry evil and violent BUT I love her to bits!!!!:wubu: 
She has a nice little made of bed of cushions and lots of blankets on my bed right near my head and sometimes hits my head in the mornings to wake me up for fooooooooooood!:eat2: 

View attachment 24102011025.jpg


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 4, 2011)

BigCutieBonnie said:


> This is my baby Silvy who is constantly on my lap being stroked or brushed
> She was a stray I took in and is verrrrrrrry evil and violent BUT I love her to bits!!!!:wubu:
> She has a nice little made of bed of cushions and lots of blankets on my bed right near my head and sometimes hits my head in the mornings to wake me up for fooooooooooood!:eat2:



Cuuuuuuuuuuuuuuute! 

Im going to have to take pics of the three little white ones. HERE THEY ARE, IN VIDEO FORM!  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMqRdCsjRew


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 5, 2011)

Well, the time lapsed so i couldnt stick this on the last post. I lose track of time. This isnt one of the three white kitties i was referring to, but it is the original white cat we have.


----------



## imfree (Nov 5, 2011)

Buddy, an apparently lost or dumped Chiuaua/Jack Russel Terrier mix, was in our front yard about a month ago. He stayed all day and Mom, afraid for Buddy's safety on our bust street, made him a temporary home on our deck. We elected to take the handsome guy in, so after DVM Josh gave our new canine friend a good exam and declared the dog healthy, even pre-neutered, we took Buddy into our household. Buddy's a bit cold-natured, so he is most pleased that Sebastian generously shares his warm fur! Alleigh decided to let sleeping dogs lie and slept elsewhere. 

View attachment Buddy & Sebastian 11-5-11 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Heyyou (Nov 5, 2011)

Basket case.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice afternoon at the the community pier.


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 7, 2011)

Awesome! Beautiful pooch.


----------



## JMCGB (Nov 7, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Awesome! Beautiful pooch.



Thank you.


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Nov 10, 2011)

Razi before bath:






Angry Razi during bath:


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Razi before bath:
> 
> 
> Angry Razi during bath:


 

Awww. So sad and tiny.


----------



## imfree (Nov 10, 2011)

Jeeshcristina said:


> Razi before bath:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh my, there's almost no dog under that fur!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Nov 10, 2011)

imfree said:


> Oh my, there's almost no dog under that fur!



Lol, she's a whopping 4.5 lbs.


----------



## littlefairywren (Nov 10, 2011)

Does my butt look big in this? 

View attachment 1.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 11, 2011)

My dog's mom's 14th birthday party:






- Jim


----------



## Pear320 (Nov 11, 2011)

This is my precious little one .. she's turning 9 years old this month and still plays with her toys like a puppy. 

PS Madi sez Happy 14th Birthday to the beautiful lady dog above! 

View attachment CIMG3761.JPG


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 11, 2011)

Madi's a darlin'. She and my dog (Merlot) would chase each other until they collapsed.

 -Jim


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 13, 2011)

Carla is Trips pillow....


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 14, 2011)

^ ^ ^ ^ So cool!

This isn't my dog, but it's very cute:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9H_xEn2NK6c

- Jim


----------



## CGL1978 (Nov 14, 2011)

Cinnamon





Sugar


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 14, 2011)

Cinnamon and Sugar are soooo cute!!!


----------



## Dromond (Nov 14, 2011)

The picture of Cinnamon is begging to be made into a lolcat.


----------



## Saoirse (Nov 14, 2011)

I love my furry friends! I cant imagine life without them. My Dad frequently says how boring life would be without our pets, and he's right! They add so much joy and excitement.

These are my friends. Some of them live with me, some don't. But they've all been a big part of my life and I'm so glad to have them!

My Chica! She's so full of energy and spirit! She keeps us laughing and smiling!








(I brought her to work for a bath. Not a happy pup!)





My cat Patches (more fondly know as Tubby)





My other cat Roxy





My nephew Sammie (the bestie's animal pal)





My adopted pup, Bodhi (he's my friend's dog, but I take him for sleepover and play dates!)









And of course, my sweet Bonnie Jean. Its been about 2 weeks since we helped her pass on to her next life. It still breaks my heart to think about her. She was my best furry friend for 13 years. She knew all my secrets. Sometimes I feel as though I would give up the rest of my own life just to be able to bury my face in her soft black fur again.





Chica and Bonnie with our friend Hector. Hector lives in town, but since his "mom" runs the general store all on her own (her husband died a few years ago and her daughter is in college), he doesnt get out much. So every Sunday, Dad takes him for a good walk in the woods and fields. Hes so much fun! This is one my favorite pictures!





I really wish I had a picture of Squire Red Will Danaher, the red doubletail beta that I just gave to my friend. He's a cool little fishy!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 14, 2011)

"And of course, my sweet Bonnie Jean. Its been about 2 weeks since we helped her pass on to her next life. It still breaks my heart to think about her. She was my best furry friend for 13 years. She knew all my secrets. Sometimes I feel as though I would give up the rest of my own life just to be able to bury my face in her soft black fur again." 

I am so sorry for your loss! I completely understand what you mean. 

Also, that last photo is awesome...they look just so happy!


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, didja? 






 - Jim


----------



## smithnwesson (Nov 18, 2011)

I meant * BED*, not bid. Damn that Wild Turkey 101.

:doh: - Jim


----------



## 1love_emily (Nov 19, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Well, didja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE THIS. This should get put on some website for pictures of adorable animals. Because this is precious.  CUTE PUPPIES! If there's a Dimmer pet meet-up, I will be there, pony in tow!


----------



## 1love_emily (Nov 19, 2011)

I love this animal with all of my heart. On a list of things I couldn't live without, my family, Derek, my Red and my trombone are all up there. He's my best friend, and I don't think I could have gotten through high school without him. 







He's also a real diva, and knows exactly how to pose for each photo I take of him


----------



## Helen53105 (Nov 20, 2011)

Meet Bruno! He's adorable and about as smart as a box of rocks. View attachment bruno.jpg


----------



## imfree (Nov 20, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Well, didja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bartender! I'll have whatever crashed those 2 dogs out in each-other's beds!!!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Nov 20, 2011)

Helen53105 said:


> Meet Bruno! He's adorable and about as smart as a box of rocks. View attachment 98852



OMG look at that little fluff ball!!! Soooo cute!


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 27, 2011)




----------



## imfree (Dec 27, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> ...snipped IMG...



I'm just wondering, is that dog of yours stressed from having to sleep on that sheepskin rug?


----------



## BBWbonnie (Dec 27, 2011)

smithnwesson said:


> Well, didja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT!

I want them both!


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 27, 2011)

Here's a video of my cat Fifi playing on her new cat tree. She is finally using the sisal covered posts to scratch, but it took her a solid month to really get into it. The ball on a string was her main interest for the longest time.

Video hereeeeeee (click!).


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 27, 2011)

imfree said:


> I'm just wondering, is that dog of yours stressed from having to sleep on that sheepskin rug?


Yes, she is. She wants mink or sable, but I don't believe in spoiling my pets. 

- Jim


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 5, 2012)

My kitty, Tripper, loved sitting on the table under the tree throughout the holidays. I think she thought we put it there just for her! :wubu: 

View attachment Tripper resized 4.jpg


----------



## Megan221 (Jan 5, 2012)

View attachment Kisses.jpg


Elvis the chinchilla. He's SUPER friendly, and will do just about anything for a cheerio


----------



## imfree (Jan 7, 2012)

Got this one of Princess Alleigh, on my bed, next to me. I used flash and she still didn't even bother to move! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 1-6-2012 sleep princess.jpg


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 7, 2012)

These are my boyfriend's dogs... but they might be mine for four months while he gets sent to some training stuff for the Army next month.









Cleo and Sampson

Cleo is a Golden Retriever/Chow mix and her brother, Sampson, is a Golden Retriever/German Shepard mix.


----------



## imfree (Jan 9, 2012)

Princess Alleigh orders her royal subjects to read and learn the linked subject material. The information was a real eye-opener for me. Maine Coons speak loudest!!! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht queenrework by surley.jpg


----------



## metabliss (Jan 9, 2012)

This beautiful girl is MacKenzie:wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 9, 2012)

metabliss said:


> This beautiful girl is MacKenzie:wubu:



She _is_ beautiful!


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 9, 2012)

metabliss said:


> This beautiful girl is MacKenzie:wubu:



I used to have a cat, Rigby, with that coloring but her fur was like 6 inches long....she was part maine coon I believe.. (she had the mane and bottlebrush tail and tude lol ) ...MacKenzie is beautiful


----------



## imfree (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's Princess Alleigh Kaht, crashed-out on my floor. She's in-season and her Energizers gave out after a lengthy bit of floor-rolling, bitching, and moaning. Ha! Some of my belly hairs and the oxygen tubing/coupler got in this shot, too! 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 2-18-2012 crashed wb md lg.jpg


----------



## Lamia (Feb 18, 2012)

My cat is 18 years old and he has siezures every once in a while. He's become incontinent. The vet tested his blood and said his kidney and liver function is normal. He gets around fine jumpin on stuff and eats like a pig. People keep telling me "it's time to put him down" F#$ that. I am sorry I am not going to kill me cat just because he's pissing on himself...(and my couch) It's very stressful and I am very upset about it. I just shampooed my couch and carpet and put blankets and towels down where he sleeps because he pees in his sleep. '

Am I being selfish? Is it time to put him down? I mean I keep thinking maybe I am wrong, but it just doesn't feel right to kill him just because it's inconveniant for me. 

I found a site that sells pet diapers for old pee pee cats. HAs anyone used these? If anyone has any experience with this please help because I am going insane. He is so sad because he's used to sleeping with me. I have had him since birth. (I even petted his little bulging head in his mommys tummy) He's always been with me. I used to carry him in my pocket so he likes to lay on my chest which he can't do now because of his pee pee problem. HE also is banned from my bedroom and he just yowls and cries and it's not fair to him.

Here is Elvis a couple of years ago pre-pee pee lol




Me and Elvis


----------



## Aust99 (Feb 18, 2012)

Sookie and Bella.... 9 months now.... they are mini dash hounds x jack russells.... Sisters from the same litter. 

I love them so!

View attachment 100912


View attachment 100915


----------



## BBWbonnie (Feb 18, 2012)

I don't think I have put this up

This is one of my pets Mama Bella:wubu: 

View attachment Image50.jpg


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 19, 2012)

Aw, Lamia, that breaks my heart! I have zero experience with using those, but it seems they'd be worth a try for both kitty's peace of mind and yours, no? And you're right to not even consider putting him down for that if he's in perfectly good health. Poor baby.


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2012)

Buddy, a Jack Russel/Chiuaua mix, who found refuge with us a few months ago, loves to come back here and listen to music with me. See Chub Lovin' Thread for the rest of the story. 

View attachment Alleigh Buddy Rockdog 2-19-2012 wb md lg.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have a dog and a cat 
















This is my dog dressed up as a bunny lol





cat in a hat


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 22, 2012)

The bow on your pup's paw made me sing, "She's got rings on her fingers and bows (bells) on her toes..." 

Cute kitty and doggy!:wubu:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 22, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> The bow on your pup's paw made me sing, "She's got rings on her fingers and bows (bells) on her toes..."
> 
> Cute kitty and doggy!:wubu:




i didnt even realise she had it untill after lol as it was from christmas 
there so cheeky but as cute as they look this si how they get on....






wouldnt change them for the world:wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 22, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> i didnt even realise she had it untill after lol as it was from christmas
> there so cheeky but as cute as they look this si how they get on....
> 
> 
> ...



That is too funny!!! Gotta rep you for that one!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Feb 23, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> cat in a hat



I want a sombrero for my kitty! (Your cat actually looks a lot like mine is this pic.) :happy:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 23, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I want a sombrero for my kitty! (Your cat actually looks a lot like mine is this pic.) :happy:



it was a souvenir thing my friend got me when she went to mexico and i just couldnt resist putting it on the cat


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Feb 25, 2012)

*ok so i found this pic*





*and decided to make my own *


----------



## imfree (Feb 25, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> *ok so i found this pic*
> ...snipped IMG...
> *and decided to make my own *



Hehehe, I'm sure that accountant dogged out those budget calculations, too!


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Feb 29, 2012)

My dear sweet annoying Winston. 

View attachment 2012-02-17 09.49.31.jpg


View attachment 2011-07-25 08.55.47.jpg


View attachment 2011-08-18 13.28.46.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 29, 2012)

Winston is handsome!!!

I love your kitchen, btw!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Feb 29, 2012)

This monster says she deserves rep. She fell asleep waiting 45 seconds for a tummy rub just now, LOL.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 1, 2012)

She looks like velvet! So soft and cute!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 1, 2012)

She feels like velvet, too.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 1, 2012)

aww cute kittys well we have loads of cute furry animals but here is a pic of my terepins 






they aint cuddley but can be very entertainig at times and if you upset them they hiss like a cat lol


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 1, 2012)

Cute! I remember having a couple of these when I was a kid! Thanks for the memory!


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 2, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I want a sombrero for my kitty! (Your cat actually looks a lot like mine is this pic.) :happy:


You can get a sombrero for your cat at South of the Border if you know anyone driving or living down that way.


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 2, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I want a sombrero for my kitty! (Your cat actually looks a lot like mine is this pic.) :happy:



Or try www.orientaltrading.com I think that is the url for Oriental Trading Company.


----------



## mel (Mar 5, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> This is my dog dressed up as a bunny lol



seriously???? OMG so CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2012)

Mom had Alleigh Kaht and Sebastian, spayed and neutered, respectively, today. Both are doing well, moving well, and showing amazingly little discomfort.

Stock photo from a while back 

View attachment Alleigh Sebastian 8-10-2011 wb lg.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 6, 2012)

I send healing thoughts their way!


----------



## imfree (Mar 6, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> I send healing thoughts their way!



Thanks, but I'm almost afraid to think what it would be like if they bounced back any faster and stronger than they are, now! Alleigh was still under partial influence of anesthesia and numb in the hind quarters when she got home, but within 3 hours she was walking very well. Much to my amazement, I started to feel paws walking on me while I was lying down and was being owned by Kaht, just hours after surgery!

She had no trouble gently hopping on the chair next to my bed, just hours after her surgery.

Cat and dog both have great appetite and are happily settled back home.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 11, 2012)

trying to do my corsework and th cat keeps getting in the way and when you try to move her she gives you this look.....



:happy:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 12, 2012)

CastingPearls said:


> You can get a sombrero for your cat at South of the Border if you know anyone driving or living down that way.


I wish I knew someone who could get me one. My kitty needs a sombrero! (Or at least I need to see him wearing one. lol)



BullseyeB said:


> Or try www.orientaltrading.com I think that is the url for Oriental Trading Company.


I looked and I saw mini sombreros but none as nice as the one her kitty is wearing. Plus, I have to buy them by the dozen. Do 11 of you with cats want to go in on it with me? 



imaginarydiva21 said:


> trying to do my corsework and th cat keeps getting in the way and when you try to move her she gives you this look.....
> 
> 
> 
> :happy:



Oh, yes, "the look". I'm sure all of us cat owners know that look.


----------



## imfree (Mar 12, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I wish I knew someone who could get me one. My kitty needs a sombrero! (Or at least I need to see him wearing one. lol)
> 
> 
> I looked and I saw mini sombreros but none as nice as the one her kitty is wearing. Plus, I have to buy them by the dozen. Do 11 of you with cats want to go in on it with me?
> ...



Methinks that's an "owned by cat" look!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 14, 2012)

imfree said:


> Methinks that's an "owned by cat" look!


Most probably an "inside" cat.


----------



## pdesil071189 (Mar 14, 2012)

Cockateil 2 Years old Normal Gray.... She talks too!!!


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 14, 2012)

Awww, she's a pretty bird!


----------



## pdesil071189 (Mar 14, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Awww, she's a pretty bird!



and she finds the need to say it all day long... lol


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 15, 2012)

Pixel (otherwise known as Miss Pix). Who is really a sweet little dumpling, despite the grumpy look on her face in this photo.


----------



## jayduhgr8 (Mar 15, 2012)

This is peanut...He is Mini Pin and Yorkie mix.


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 15, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> Pixel (otherwise known as Miss Pix). Who is really a sweet little dumpling, despite the grumpy look on her face in this photo.


 
Cute! I didn't realize that cats did yoga!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 17, 2012)

Not my photo, but I got a laff out of it. - Jim


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2012)

Tracyarts said:


> Pixel (otherwise known as Miss Pix). Who is really a sweet little dumpling, despite the grumpy look on her face in this photo.


She looks like a sumo wrestler. I think I love her.


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 17, 2012)

pdesil071189 said:


> Cockateil 2 Years old Normal Gray.... She talks too!!!





jayduhgr8 said:


> This is peanut...He is Mini Pin and Yorkie mix.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Oh, yes, "the look". I'm sure all of us cat owners know that look.



Great looking animals!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 18, 2012)

This is Sharon with her favorite blankie. As always, she is up to no good...


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> This is Sharon with her favorite blankie. As always, she is up to no good...



Ha! Cute, I'll bet you named her after Sharon Gene Mercer!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 18, 2012)

imfree said:


> Ha! Cute, I'll bet you named her after Sharon Gene Mercer!



I could tell people that, however I had no hand in naming her. We have an orange tabby named Ozzy, (who I did not name either). Sharon was adopted to be friends with Ozzy. Sadly, she torments the hell out of him.


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I could tell people that, however I had no hand in naming her. We have an orange tabby named Ozzy, (who I did not name either). Sharon was adopted to be friends with Ozzy. Sadly, she torments the hell out of him.



Cats are that way, they just do as *they* want.

Here, I should have linked to this in my previous post for you to have fun listening to, a spoken-word performance by Sharon Gene's husband, Roy D Mercer with "Dead Rooster".


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 18, 2012)

imfree said:


> *Cats are that way, they just do as they want*.
> 
> Here, I should have linked to this in my previous post for you to have fun listening to, a spoken-word performance by Sharon Gene's husband, Roy D Mercer with "Dead Rooster".



I've always looked at it this way...


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I've always looked at it this way...



That just supports my theory that people don't own cats, cats own people. If a cat can only feel contempt, then that critter would naturally want to own everything!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> This is Sharon with her favorite blankie. As always, she is up to no good...


What an awesome photo! :bow: - Jim


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 18, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> What an awesome photo! :bow: - Jim



Thank you.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> I could tell people that, however I had no hand in naming her. We have an orange tabby named Ozzy, (who I did not name either). Sharon was adopted to be friends with Ozzy. Sadly, *she torments the hell out of him*.



Got to love a bitch cat 

Here's Vixen aka 'bitch cat' giving me an evil glare while we were soaking up some sun on the porch yesterday.

View attachment 101460


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 18, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> This is Sharon with her favorite blankie. As always, she is up to no good...



ahhhhhhhhh tooooo cute 
:wubu:


----------



## imfree (Mar 18, 2012)

ConnieLynn said:


> Got to love a bitch cat
> 
> Here's Vixen aka 'bitch cat' giving me an evil glare while we were soaking up some sun on the porch yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 101460



Wow, I guess you should have just given in to her demand to let her stay on the porch longer. That was a *mean* look!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 24, 2012)

I just thought this was kinda funny, in a morbid way.  -Jim


----------



## imfree (Mar 24, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> I just thought this was kinda funny, in a morbid way.  -Jim
> 
> ...snipped IMG...



We'll see.


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 25, 2012)

imfree said:


> We'll see.


 That sounds ominous.

OK, anybody who didn't like that, how about this:






 - Jim


----------



## imfree (Mar 25, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> That sounds ominous.
> 
> OK, anybody who didn't like that, how about this:
> 
> ...



Well, ya' never know, you could've got yourself flamed by some cat lovers. Couldda' started a forum rumble between cat lovers and snake lovers by someone suggesting attempted rescue of the cat, at the loss of a valuable exotic snake ( I don't know snakes.), if, say, the cat was known to have had just met that horrific fate!

Alleigh Kaht is a spayed, indoor cat, so we don't have to worry about her being hurt or killed by other animals or traffic on our busy street.:happy: The catboxing is cute.:happy:


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 25, 2012)

Pet snakes of that size are often fed rats and rabbits. I don't think a cat would go.....as quietly.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 26, 2012)

I'm going to be the annoying goody two-shoes here and point out that this is a thread for our pets, not random animal pics, anyway.


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hungry, hungry kitties 

View attachment hungry, hungry cats.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 26, 2012)

the dog sitting next to me chilling in the front garden in the sun



n


here is the dog everytime my mates come over she loves to sit in between us 





i always wanted a pet leopard


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 27, 2012)

Here's a recent shot of Fifi deep in sleep.


----------



## imfree (Mar 27, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a recent shot of Fifi deep in sleep.



Amazing and cute! Alleigh likes to curl head into positions like that when she sleeps, but I've never seen her tongue out like that!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 27, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> I'm going to be the annoying goody two-shoes here and point out that this is a thread for our pets, not random animal pics, anyway.


 Point taken, Ginny. I'll return to brown poodles.  - Jim


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm just needlessly bossy, don't mind me. lol


----------



## misspenguin (Mar 29, 2012)

I have two male cats, Puma and Midnight.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 30, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a recent shot of Fifi deep in sleep.



Somehow this is what I imagine I look like when I sleep, only she pulls off the look much better and cuter! :happy:


----------



## imfree (Mar 30, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Here's a recent shot of Fifi deep in sleep.





JerseyGirl07093 said:


> Somehow this is what I imagine I look like when I sleep, only she pulls off the look much better and cuter! :happy:



Granted, Fifi is adorable when she sleeps that way, but the way she's holding that tongue makes me wonder if she needs a CPAP.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 30, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> the dog sitting next to me chilling in the front garden in the sun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What a beautiful dog!


----------



## smithnwesson (Mar 30, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> What a beautiful dog!


And what an excellent photo!


----------



## imfree (Mar 31, 2012)

imfree said:


> Granted, Fifi is adorable when she sleeps that way, but the way she's holding that tongue makes me wonder if she needs a CPAP.




Here's to Fifi's health, quiet sleep,, and happiness. Someone Repped this post for being funny. "Without pictures...it never happened"

*I'll delete the IMG if Fifi's offended. 

View attachment cpap cat Fifi masked.jpg


----------



## daddyoh70 (Mar 31, 2012)

imfree said:


> Here's to Fifi's health, quiet sleep,, and happiness. Someone Repped this post for being funny. "Without pictures...it never happened"
> 
> *I'll delete the IMG if Fifi's offended.



You must spread some............ 
Now that's funny right there. I'm sure Fifi will get a good laugh out of this


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Mar 31, 2012)

imfree said:


> Granted, Fifi is adorable when she sleeps that way, but the way she's holding that tongue makes me wonder if she needs a CPAP.


Funny you should say that because that's one of the reasons I said I think I look like that when I sleep. It reminds me of when I have my CPAP on and my mouth opens and I feel like my tongue is hanging out.



imfree said:


> Here's to Fifi's health, quiet sleep,, and happiness. Someone Repped this post for being funny. "Without pictures...it never happened"
> 
> *I'll delete the IMG if Fifi's offended.



Now FiFi is starting to really look like what I imagine I look like sleeping! lol She still looks cuter at it though. :bow:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 2, 2012)

imfree said:


> Here's to Fifi's health, quiet sleep,, and happiness. Someone Repped this post for being funny. "Without pictures...it never happened"
> 
> *I'll delete the IMG if Fifi's offended.



Oh my. I'm sure she won't object. In fact, I'm pretty sure she doesn't visit this site. 

Ever since we adopted her a couple years ago, her tongue would stick out from time to time when she slept, especially following a serious grooming session. We've seen it more frequently since she had her upper incisors removed last summer, but it never stuck out so far as in the photo above which is why I snapped the pic.


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2012)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Oh my. I'm sure she won't object. In fact, I'm pretty sure she doesn't visit this site.
> 
> Ever since we adopted her a couple years ago, her tongue would stick out from time to time when she slept, especially following a serious grooming session. We've seen it more frequently since she had her upper incisors removed last summer, but it never stuck out so far as in the photo above which is why I snapped the pic.



Thanks for letting us know. These days, you just can't be sure who is or who isn't a feline online or canine online!


----------



## Deven (Apr 3, 2012)

Meet Lucy:









That was the day we got her. I was browsing Craigslist pets, and ran across the little doll. She's supposedly 8 years old, declawed and spayed. The declawed and spayed part are the only things that are truly known about her. The woman told me it was her cat, she had gotten out (and that she was hard to keep inside) and was only outside for about 2 weeks and they had been feeding her. She needed to give her away because the neighbors complained, she was being shot at by BB guns, and the Sheriff was going to kill her. She shoved her into the kennel, didn't let us handle her, and sent us on our way. She starts purring the second she gets in the car.

When we get her home, she's nothing but bones. Starving, she was eating 2 cans of wet food a day, but barely touching the dry food. If she was hungry enough, she'd slowly take some. I went to check her mouth, and I noticed it was raw, red, and bloody. I had class, so my mom took her to the animal hospital. Someone had hit her with a BB gun, allright... in the mouth. It was hit a tooth and didn't go higher, thank God. Antibiotics were all it took to help it, not the surgery that could've been required. Everything else checks out healthy. The woman lied, telling us Lucy (not her original name, which was just Little Girl) was on her account at the same vet we go to. There was no record of this cat. 

She is now perfectly happy, safe, and warm. She has no interest in the outdoors except for the window, and mostly likes to sleep on the soft beds of anyone in the house, or on the La-Z-Boy couch.


----------



## imfree (Apr 3, 2012)

DevenDoom said:


> Meet Lucy:
> 
> ...snipped...



Aaaaw!, she's beautiful!

Here's a warm, fuzzy focused shot of Alleigh while she was owning me. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht princess 4-3-2012.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 3, 2012)

Lucy is beautiful! 

What a rough life she had in the past. I am glad that is all behind her and she has a loving forever home. :wubu:


----------



## Deven (Apr 4, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Lucy is beautiful!
> 
> What a rough life she had in the past. I am glad that is all behind her and she has a loving forever home. :wubu:



She seems happy. One of the reasons we know that woman wasn't truthful is that the cat she described and the cat we got were two different animals. She told me she wasn't loving, she wasn't cuddly, and she was hard to keep inside. The first night we had her, she marched right up my side to sleep with me. She's never acted afraid of us, she's never acted like she isn't home.


----------



## Shan34 (Apr 4, 2012)

Her name is Cookie and she loves me :happy: 

View attachment Cookielove.jpg


----------



## imfree (Apr 4, 2012)

Shan34 said:


> Her name is Cookie and she loves me :happy:



She's a cute cookie!


----------



## imfree (Apr 14, 2012)

I had just come in from porch-settin' and was having a diet cola at the dinner table when Alleigh Kaht and Buddy struck this priceless pose! These two furkids normally play-fight like cats and dogs! Hahaha, true to Maine Coon Cat character, Alleigh really does love her dogs! 

View attachment Alleigh & Buddy 4-14-2012 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 15, 2012)

The newest family addition!! This is Cha Cha, eleven week old Shih Tzu / Chihuaha mix .. she looks much more like a Chihuaha and I swear she's so tiny she fits inside a coffee mug. A guy in Tarpon Springs was selling them for $75 so who could resist????? I just LOVE this little sweetie! I can't wait to see how big she'll get when she grows up .. she was the little "runt" of the litter, but you would never know it the way she goes after her 3 year old Italian Greyhound sister and sends her running under the bed! She looks like a little "Star Wars" character! 

View attachment ChaCha8wks3-22-12.jpg


View attachment CIMG4204.JPG


View attachment Cha3-22-12.jpg


----------



## Shan34 (Apr 15, 2012)

imfree said:


> I had just come in from porch-settin' and was having a diet cola at the dinner table when Alleigh Kaht and Buddy struck this priceless pose! These two furkids normally play-fight like cats and dogs! Hahaha, true to Maine Coon Cat character, Alleigh really does love her dogs!



I just adore you! Oh and your furkids


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2012)

Shan34 said:


> I just adore you! Oh and your furkids



Ha! If age, SO status, and some other contingencies were just more compatible, I'd have to offer to come up and help you stay warm.:happy: Your kind words always warm my heart, regardless. Woo! the furkids are Mom's, I help spoil 'em, but she pays the vet bills, though I did help with the spay & neuter.


----------



## imfree (Apr 15, 2012)

Pear320 said:


> The newest family addition!! This is Cha Cha, eleven week old Shih Tzu / Chihuaha mix .. she looks much more like a Chihuaha and I swear she's so tiny she fits inside a coffee mug. A guy in Tarpon Springs was selling them for $75 so who could resist????? I just LOVE this little sweetie! I can't wait to see how big she'll get when she grows up .. she was the little "runt" of the litter, but you would never know it the way she goes after her 3 year old Italian Greyhound sister and sends her running under the bed! She looks like a little "Star Wars" character!



Adorable cupful, you've got there, Ma'mme!:happy:


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 15, 2012)

imfree said:


> Adorable cupful, you've got there, Ma'mme!:happy:




Aw, thanks .. she's my little punkin'  and smart too. She's so teeny I had to put tiny bells on her collar just to know "where" she is!


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 15, 2012)

Pear320 said:


> The newest family addition!! This is Cha Cha, eleven week old Shih Tzu / Chihuaha mix .. she looks much more like a Chihuaha and I swear she's so tiny she fits inside a coffee mug. !


That's the cutest thing that I've seen seen in a long time. God bless you and Cha Cha. 

- Jim


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Jim  she's such a teeny little angel. I'll be surprised if she weighs more than 2 pounds when she grows up. It's amazing how our pets can bring such joy into our lives .. if I'm not holding her, I'm staring at her. lol


----------



## imfree (Apr 17, 2012)

Alleigh Kaht struck-up these two poses as I was having my lunch, just prior to Monday evening's porchsitting. Alleigh ranges from a wildcat while eating sliced roast beef to a princess while dining on traditional Kaht Fude. Mom put Alleigh's bowls on that kid's table after we got the dogs and Alleigh took a liking to the tiny chair while she was recovering from reproductive surgery. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht 4-16-2012 wildroastbeef wb lg.jpg


View attachment Alleigh Kaht 4-16-2012 princess dines wb lg.jpg


----------



## Mishty (Apr 17, 2012)

Pear320 said:


> The newest family addition!! This is Cha Cha, eleven week old Shih Tzu / Chihuaha mix .. she looks much more like a Chihuaha and I swear she's so tiny she fits inside a coffee mug. A guy in Tarpon Springs was selling them for $75 so who could resist????? I just LOVE this little sweetie! I can't wait to see how big she'll get when she grows up .. she was the little "runt" of the litter, but you would never know it the way she goes after her 3 year old Italian Greyhound sister and sends her running under the bed! She looks like a little "Star Wars" character!



Oh my god.
This just made my night! :wubu:


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 17, 2012)

Mishty said:


> Oh my god.
> This just made my night! :wubu:



 I don't know who gives more puppy kisses .. me or her! I love to kiss the top of her tiny little head. Wish I could have taken the entire litter home with me!


----------



## Webmaster (Apr 17, 2012)

Rep them? Well, Buddy barfs a lot, Stitch bites, and Holly I hardly ever see because she thinks I want to kill her.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Apr 18, 2012)

love this pic makes me lol


----------



## imfree (Apr 18, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> love this pic makes me lol



The sleep lab prescribes BiPAP with Canine, Medium/Extra Long, nose-only mask.

A bit too tricky of a creation for my photo skills!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 22, 2012)

Newest addition to the family!!! We got her 5 days ago. Previous owner says she's about a year old. So far she's been great, house broken and very obedient. Even the kitties are starting to like her!


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Newest addition to the family!!! We got her 5 days ago. Previous owner says she's about a year old. So far she's been great, house broken and very obedient. Even the kitties are starting to like her!
> 
> ...snipped IMG's...



She's a sweet-looking girldog.:happy:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 22, 2012)

imfree said:


> She's a sweet-looking girldog.:happy:



She's very sweet, but very stingy with the kisses. Mrs. Daddyoh is trying to fix that issue though


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> She's very sweet, but very stingy with the kisses. Mrs. Daddyoh is trying to fix that issue though



Wow! I sure guessed wrong, then. My guess was that sweetgirldog loves to cudddle.:doh:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 22, 2012)

imfree said:


> Wow! I sure guessed wrong, then. My guess was that sweetgirldog loves to cudddle.:doh:



Oh no, she loves to cuddle, very affectionate. You just have to smear a jar of peanut butter on your face to get her to kiss you. That's all.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Newest addition to the family!!! We got her 5 days ago. Previous owner says she's about a year old. So far she's been great, house broken and very obedient. Even the kitties are starting to like her!




She's a beauty. Congrats to you and the Mrs!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Apr 22, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> She's a beauty. Congrats to you and the Mrs!



Thank you kindly ma'am.


----------



## imfree (Apr 22, 2012)

Alleigh will turn two near the middle of May this year. If anyone in DimmerLand's Rep Your Pet thread is wondering, Alleigh has been in a growth spurt these past few months and seems to be in the Maine Coon 2-3 year kitten-to-adult growth period. The Xacto 12" stainless steel ruler behind her ran out long before the Alleighbeast did! 

View attachment Alleighbeast 4-22-2012 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 25, 2012)

Cha Cha is growing .. little by little. It was chilly here in Florida the last two nights so she wore her new tee shirt. She stuck out her tongue to show just HOW MUCH she LOVES wearing it!  

View attachment GrowingUpChaCha.jpg


View attachment DancingQueen.jpg


View attachment LilCha3months.jpg


----------



## imfree (Apr 25, 2012)

Pear320 said:


> Cha Cha is growing .. little by little. It was chilly here in Florida the last two nights so she wore her new tee shirt. She stuck out her tongue to show just HOW MUCH she LOVES wearing it!



Adorability Quotient rated 100% on Cha Cha!


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Apr 25, 2012)

Pear320 said:


> Cha Cha is growing .. little by little. It was chilly here in Florida the last two nights so she wore her new tee shirt. She stuck out her tongue to show just HOW MUCH she LOVES wearing it!



I don't think I can stand how cute she is! Especially the pic with her sticking out her tongue. Ever since I first saw her pic I've wanted a little puppy just like her. She's like 1/4 the size of my cat, I wonder how he'd react to such a little puppy. lol


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 25, 2012)

imfree said:


> Adorability Quotient rated 100% on Cha Cha!



 Thanks! She runs all over the house now like a little rocket. She's a little handful .. well, just barely a handful.


----------



## Pear320 (Apr 25, 2012)

JerseyGirl07093 said:


> I don't think I can stand how cute she is! Especially the pic with her sticking out her tongue. Ever since I first saw her pic I've wanted a little puppy just like her. She's like 1/4 the size of my cat, I wonder how he'd react to such a little puppy. lol



 Cha Cha "thinks" she's on equal ground with grown dogs and cats .. she sent a friend's ragdoll cat running for cover one day but later on they started playing like old friends. I think a puppy would get along with your cat just fine! I SO wanted to take the entire litter of pups .. half looked like Shih Tzus and the others looked like tiny chihuahuas.


----------



## Lovelyone (Apr 30, 2012)

This is Kittcat. She is Queen of our house. She has decided that she owns my bedroom and everything in it and if she could talk, I think that she would request me to ASK if I can sit on my own bed while she is there. Sometimes I think that the only reason I will get into heaven when I die...is because I love this cat.


----------



## BullseyeB (Apr 30, 2012)

Lovelyone said:


> This is Kittcat. She is Queen of our house. She has decided that she owns my bedroom and everything in it and if she could talk, I think that she would request me to ASK if I can sit on my own bed while she is there. Sometimes I think that the only reason I will get into heaven when I die...is because I love this cat.



Kittcat is beautiful! With her markings around her eyes, you could have named her Cleo-cat-ra!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (May 19, 2012)

beautiful dog looks a bit simular to mine 



daddyoh70 said:


> Newest addition to the family!!! We got her 5 days ago. Previous owner says she's about a year old. So far she's been great, house broken and very obedient. Even the kitties are starting to like her!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 27, 2012)

I'm so glad this thread is still going, I love looking at everyone's pets. :happy:

I'm really happy to be able to join in now! I re-homed my 5 yr old female LaPerm cat in December, from a couple who were emigrating to Australia. She is the funniest, dimmest, most neurotic, affectionate, noisy and dog-like cat I've ever had in my life, and I've had loads of cats. She loves to be held like a baby in your arms, belly up, and be tickled. Her name is Tati, short for Tatiana.

I had just caught her eating my parsley plant in one of these and she was trying to pretend that she was only having a drink of water. 

 

View attachment tati worktop.jpg


View attachment tati water.jpg


View attachment tati light.jpg


View attachment sunbathing.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (May 28, 2012)

Tati is a beauty!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (May 29, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> Tati is a beauty!!!



Thank you! I love her :happy:


----------



## imfree (May 30, 2012)

Here's one of Alleigh Kaht, mid-morning, yesterday, taking a beauty sleep on my bedroom floor. 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht beautyrest 5-30-2012 wb lg.jpg


----------



## Deven (May 30, 2012)

My resident bad boy, Lucky:


----------



## Lovelyone (May 30, 2012)

Kittcatt's a very old kitty, and she likes to sleep a lot. She will sit right at the edge of my doorway and watch all the happenings.


----------



## The Fat Man (May 31, 2012)

My cat Trocar.





Bear and Molly





An old one of Bear and myself.


----------



## Deven (May 31, 2012)

To those who say Lucky doesn't look so bad:

He was a feral kitten that my mom and I rescued. He's still a bit wild, and he THINKS he's king of the mountain. If he doesn't get attention when he wants it, how he wants it... he bites. And not always a nip. 

He was almost dead when my mom found him under a tree, not running from her (like he had days before.) His eyes were infected, so were his ears... and he had puncture wounds. We took a chance taking him in: he could've had rabies. He was so covered in fleas, his gums were white from blood loss.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 3, 2012)

Deven, Aww the poor wee thing! Thank goodness you saved him! You wouldn't recognise him as the same cat, he is so immaculate and proud looking now!

Terri, what a lovely cat. My cat is only five, but she sleeps a lot too. When she isn't sleeping though, she is galloping around the house like a shetland pony, or exploring the top of the kitchen cupboards, lol. 

Fatman, what lovely pets. Bear and Molly together is just the cutest, funniest thing ever! I wonder if they even know that they're the same species? lol


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks so much! You want cute though...


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 5, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> Thanks so much! You want cute though...




cute OVERLOAD


----------



## Shan34 (Jun 7, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> Thanks so much! You want cute though...



Maximum cuteness! :happy:


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 7, 2012)

Last one I promise! lol

They sit like this constantly.


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 7, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> Last one I promise! lol
> 
> They sit like this constantly.




They are ridiculously cute.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 7, 2012)

The Fat Man said:


> Last one I promise! lol
> 
> They sit like this constantly.



SO funny! That photo is just crying out for a lolcats type wording on it.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 12, 2012)

This is Mango. He is the newest member of our family. He is 8 weeks old and melted my heart in the first 5 minutes we had him! 

View attachment Mango's first day at home June 11, 2012 004 resized.jpg


----------



## imfree (Jun 12, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> This is Mango. He is the newest member of our family. He is 8 weeks old and melted my heart in the first 5 minutes we had him!



Hahaha! Owned By Cat if I ever saw it! I know 'coz I'm a cat ownee, myself.
Yep, the "Princess" owns my heart.

Photowork by Surly 

View attachment Alleigh Kaht queenrework by surley.jpg


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Jun 12, 2012)

This is our cat Jeff. Caught him in mid yawn. 

View attachment jeff.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 12, 2012)

imfree said:


> Hahaha! Owned By Cat if I ever saw it!



Yep. Fully owned by both of them now! I freely admit it!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww Mango, what a cute name for a ginger kitten! 

I love Jeff's yawn. I wish I could catch my Tati yawning. She has massive fangs which always hang down on display, giving her a goofy sabre toothed look. Unfortunately the rest of her teeth are tiny, meaning she's not good at chewing up food, she tends to just bolt it. She discovered about a month ago that she can actually miaow whilst yawning, so now we get several dramatic drawn out miaoyawns per day.


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Jun 12, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Aww Mango, what a cute name for a ginger kitten!
> 
> I love Jeff's yawn. I wish I could catch my Tati yawning. She has massive fangs which always hang down on display, giving her a goofy sabre toothed look. Unfortunately the rest of her teeth are tiny, meaning she's not good at chewing up food, she tends to just bolt it. She discovered about a month ago that she can actually miaow whilst yawning, so now we get several dramatic drawn out miaoyawns per day.



Jeff Meows almost every time he yawns, its cute! I found out that you can induce yawning if you wake them up and make them look up, that's how I got the pic. Hold your hand above their head and wriggle your fingers. (I can't guarantee it will work but its worth a try  )


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jun 13, 2012)

My new puppy,She is the destroyer of lands. I saw her fuck up her toy duck the other day with a quickness. Be scared be very scared....
It's MOLLY motherfuckers!


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 13, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> My new puppy,She is the destroyer of lands. I saw her fuck up her toy duck the other day with a quickness. Be scared be very scared.... It's MOLLY motherfuckers!


soooooooooo cute


----------



## smithnwesson (Jun 18, 2012)

Here's his unedited story:

*"This fucker on a domestic decides he's gonna take his anger out on the defenseless kittens. He tossed them out the door in a basket. He doesn't want them, the woman leaving couldn't take them. So dude says, 'I'm just gonna kill them, there a law against that?' I said yeah douchbag there is. He said, 'well I won't kill them but there's a leaking radiator in the garage, they might get into it.'

I've got the kittens. The momma cat is still there but I couldn't find it. So I'll be bottle feeding them for a little bit. 

I wish we were allotted like 5 slaps a month for dicks like this."*

This was several days ago and he found homes for two of them. The third one he decided to keep. No word on the mama cat. I suspect this one's probably found a pretty good home. . .






(This made me cry.) -Jim


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Not sure what was going on here, but Lina, the dog, was just chilling in her cage for some reason and Squirtle, the cat, decided to join her. They stayed there until I decided to get my camera, then Lina got this look on her face and Squirtle hauled ass out of there. I wish I had seen what was going on there from the beginning


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jun 24, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not sure what was going on here, but Lina, the dog, was just chilling in her cage for some reason and Squirtle, the cat, decided to join her. They stayed there until I decided to get my camera, then Lina got this look on her face and Squirtle hauled ass out of there. I wish I had seen what was going on there from the beginning


Awwww. So sweet!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 24, 2012)

Lina looks guilty about something! Hahaha


----------



## smithnwesson (Jul 27, 2012)

Poodles are prone to ear infections because they have hair growing in their ears and because of the shape of their ears. Merlot gets about one a year that we have to treat. This one is particularly nasty so the vet gave sold me a collar to keep her from shaking her head violently and breaking capillaries. The technical name for one of these is Elizabethan Collar.

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e223/jimshug/QE1.jpg

http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e223/jimshug/DSC_3109-1.jpg

She's not liking ot one damed bit!


----------



## Shan34 (Jul 27, 2012)

WhiteHotRazor said:


> My new puppy,She is the destroyer of lands. I saw her fuck up her toy duck the other day with a quickness. Be scared be very scared....
> It's MOLLY motherfuckers!



Adorable!!


smithnwesson said:


> Here's his unedited story:
> 
> *"This fucker on a domestic decides he's gonna take his anger out on the defenseless kittens. He tossed them out the door in a basket. He doesn't want them, the woman leaving couldn't take them. So dude says, 'I'm just gonna kill them, there a law against that?' I said yeah douchbag there is. He said, 'well I won't kill them but there's a leaking radiator in the garage, they might get into it.'
> 
> ...


Your friend is such a blessing to these cute kittens!



daddyoh70 said:


> Not sure what was going on here, but Lina, the dog, was just chilling in her cage for some reason and Squirtle, the cat, decided to join her. They stayed there until I decided to get my camera, then Lina got this look on her face and Squirtle hauled ass out of there. I wish I had seen what was going on there from the beginning



Lina looks like such a sweetheart ... awe!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jul 27, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Not sure what was going on here, but Lina, the dog, was just chilling in her cage for some reason and Squirtle, the cat, decided to join her. They stayed there until I decided to get my camera, then Lina got this look on her face and Squirtle hauled ass out of there. I wish I had seen what was going on there from the beginning



omg gorgeous she looks a bit like my sandy


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 27, 2012)

smithnwesson said:


> Poodles are prone to ear infections because they have hair growing in their ears and because of the shape of their ears. Merlot gets about one a year that we have to treat. This one is particularly nasty so the vet gave sold me a collar to keep her from shaking her head violently and breaking capillaries. The technical name for one of these is Elizabethan Collar.
> 
> http://i40.photobucket.com/albums/e223/jimshug/QE1.jpg
> 
> ...



Aww, poor baby! Ear infections can be so painful and irritating! She is stylin', though in her Elizabethan collar!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shan34 said:


> Adorable!!
> 
> Lina looks like such a sweetheart ... awe!



Thank Shan, she really is. 



imaginarydiva21 said:


> omg gorgeous she looks a bit like my sandy



Thank imaginarydiva21, I see the resemblence. Sandy is beautiful!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 29, 2012)

Technically these are not my pets, but there are about 7-8 feral cats that live on the campus where I work. These are pics of the most recent additions. I try to keep them fed and hydrated. I've actually gotten close enough to pet a couple of them


----------



## BullseyeB (Jul 29, 2012)

What beautiful babies, DaddyOh! You are a good peep to those feral kitties! :bow:


----------



## imfree (Jul 29, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Technically these are not my pets, but there are about 7-8 feral cats that live on the campus where I work. These are pics of the most recent additions. I try to keep them fed and hydrated. I've actually gotten close enough to pet a couple of them
> 
> ...snipped IMG's..



Have Hands? If you still have hands, then you have been close enough to pet a feral cat, but wise enough not to attempt to touch one!:doh:


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jul 29, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> What beautiful babies, DaddyOh! You are a good peep to those feral kitties! :bow:



Thanks BullseyeB. I do what I can 



imfree said:


> Have Hands? If you still have hands, then you have been close enough to pet a feral cat, but wise enough not to attempt to touch one!:doh:



Like the cat, I got curious.They seemed to be put off by it, so I won't likely try it again


----------



## Nenona (Jul 30, 2012)

We have 6 cats, plus a part-siamese that's adopted us. we just call him "Pretty Boy"
in order:

-Blackie is oldest, a ragdoll mix that loves to lay on people for no reason. He's big and fluffy.
-Maki is the next oldest, a calico who's very stout and inflexible, she doesn't mind being petted but she turns stiff if you pick her up
-Bea is the next oldest--also a calico, a kitten that my sister brought home one day after visiting a friend's place. Bea had a habit of sneaking out before she was fixed and she ended up having kittens.
-little Girl is fluffy and sweet, a ginger tabby, and has been an outside cat ever since she was fixed, she likes being petted and will demand petting if you're outside.
-Beeblebrox or Beebs is my cat, so to speak--I found him as a kitten on the side of the road, and he's still very affectionate--he looks almost exactly like Salem--all black, yellow eyes. He used to get in fights but he sticks around the house ever since he had his back torn open and we had to bring him to the vet to get stitched up.
-Goob is our last and most recent cat. We found him outside my mom's work, and he's a dark grey with the most slightest hint of tabby stripes--He's not a lap cat at all and is never really interested in being petted, but he's the only cat allowed to live inside--so he's the baby and thus the most spoiled.

Little klepto stole my yarn this morning.


----------



## SD007 (Aug 1, 2012)

This is Sniffy :3 I just taught her how to give me her paw, I'm so proud!


----------



## Deven (Aug 10, 2012)

Had a little scare.

I rescued some crabs from walmart (not the eating kind. Post here. The one name Jessie passed away, but we ended up with 3 more.) My mom and I go out to get groceries and we come back to this:






Yeah, we were sorely disappointed, thinking they were dead. She starts looking for the other one... and notices that there's still 3, bringing the total to 5. So, we take a closer look. They had molted while we were gone. That's right: *Those are the abandoned shells.* I read that the first molting can be startling, but I didn't believe it.

I'm a believer now.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 15, 2012)

daddyoh70 said:


> Technically these are not my pets, but there are about 7-8 feral cats that live on the campus where I work. These are pics of the most recent additions. I try to keep them fed and hydrated. I've actually gotten close enough to pet a couple of them



oh wow they are just stunning kittens! The top one is obviously almost totally a Ragdoll or some kind of Siamese or Birman. In the UK we have the Cats Protection League which you can phone and they come and trap the cats, take them and spay/neuter them, then they re-release them where they had been originally. The cats are fine but it means they don't keep having kittens. The service is free, but they do rely on donations. Do you have anything like that near you? I get so sad seeing feral and homeless cats - I wanted to take all the feral cats home from my holiday in Turkey.


----------



## daddyoh70 (Aug 15, 2012)

Ruby Ripples said:


> oh wow they are just stunning kittens! The top one is obviously almost totally a Ragdoll or some kind of Siamese or Birman. In the UK we have the Cats Protection League which you can phone and they come and trap the cats, take them and spay/neuter them, then they re-release them where they had been originally. The cats are fine but it means they don't keep having kittens. The service is free, but they do rely on donations. Do you have anything like that near you? I get so sad seeing feral and homeless cats - I wanted to take all the feral cats home from my holiday in Turkey.



Yes, there is a group called Faithful Friends that do the trap and spay/neuter for free. I was able to contact them and they are going to start trapping next week. I wish I could take these cats home with me, but with the 3 I already have and a dog, I'd have to put the wife and daughter out in the shed


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 17, 2012)

View attachment 104054
*I am dog sitting for 6 dogs - Astro the yellow lab, Bella the bull dog, Taz the yorkie, Cameron the Pug, Baxter the Pekenese, Gizmo the Pomeranian + 3 cats= Lucy Lu the Himalayan, MoMo the Persian & Pepe the Feral cat....quite an experience....on day 2 of 10...*


----------



## Jeeshcristina (Aug 18, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> View attachment 104054
> *I am dog sitting for 6 dogs - Astro the yellow lab, Bella the bull dog, Taz the yorkie, Cameron the Pug, Baxter the Pekenese, Gizmo the Pomeranian + 3 cats= Lucy Lu the Himalayan, MoMo the Persian & Pepe the Feral cat....quite an experience....on day 2 of 10...*



They are all adorable but that cat looks beyond pissed, and it made me chuckle.


----------



## HDANGEL15 (Aug 18, 2012)

Jeeshcristina said:


> They are all adorable but that cat looks beyond pissed, and it made me chuckle.



*the cat isn't pissed at all...just a really weird angle.
BUT I FEEL LIKE HE LOOKS...I must have cleaned up pee 1000 times today...they are rebelling all over the parquet floors...so frustrated...
so sick of seeing* PEEEEEEEE


----------



## succubus_dxb (Aug 19, 2012)

I just found out that my doggie, Snoopie, passed away last week. She was 16, and had a great life that even lead to her 'retiring' in Bali for the last 4 years of it - lucky wee thing! I am going to miss her more than I can even begin to describe. Please love your pets and look after them. 

View attachment 228742_10150186526842048_4554056_n.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 19, 2012)

succubus_dxb said:


> I just found out that my doggie, Snoopie, passed away last week. She was 16, and had a great life that even lead to her 'retiring' in Bali for the last 4 years of it - lucky wee thing! I am going to miss her more than I can even begin to describe. Please love your pets and look after them.



I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you BullseyeB, i'm heart broken and will miss her so much


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 20, 2012)

HDANGEL15 said:


> View attachment 104054
> *I am dog sitting for 6 dogs - Astro the yellow lab, Bella the bull dog, Taz the yorkie, Cameron the Pug, Baxter the Pekenese, Gizmo the Pomeranian + 3 cats= Lucy Lu the Himalayan, MoMo the Persian & Pepe the Feral cat....quite an experience....on day 2 of 10...*



Hahaha. Hilarious pictures!


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Aug 24, 2012)

cross posting, BUT I'm happy I can enter this thread now. 

I've always loved cats, Im glad to have one in my life again. 

Say hi to Carpaccio.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Aug 24, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> cross posting, BUT I'm happy I can enter this thread now.
> 
> I've always loved cats, Im glad to have one in my life again.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio.


Carpaccio? Don't you dare eat that poor little kitty raw, LOL. You and the cat are both adorable.


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> cross posting, BUT I'm happy I can enter this thread now.
> 
> I've always loved cats, Im glad to have one in my life again.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio.



OBC!!! Hahaha! Gotta' remember to give you some Owned By Cat Rep after that Repon of mine is charged!


----------



## BigBrwnSugar1 (Aug 25, 2012)

imfree said:


> OBC!!! Hahaha! Gotta' remember to give you some Owned By Cat Rep after that Repon of mine is charged!



Got him for you. Orange Tabbies are the best - I have one too! Winkie rules my world!!!!:wubu:


----------



## imfree (Aug 25, 2012)

BigBrwnSugar1 said:


> Got him for you. Orange Tabbies are the best - I have one too! Winkie rules my world!!!!:wubu:



Thank you for your work, then. Aaaaah, I see you're also an OBC!


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 26, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> cross posting, BUT I'm happy I can enter this thread now.
> 
> I've always loved cats, Im glad to have one in my life again.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio.



Carpaccio is such a cutie!!! They just melt your heart don't they?! Enjoy!


----------



## Calisthenics (Aug 26, 2012)

One of the family pugs decided on an alternative seating arrangement.

Will try and find a decent picture of his brother.


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 26, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> cross posting, BUT I'm happy I can enter this thread now.
> 
> I've always loved cats, Im glad to have one in my life again.
> 
> Say hi to Carpaccio.




I shall call him, Patchy.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 9, 2012)

Watching some netflix with my little guy.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 9, 2012)

Patchy!

Yes, i've already commented on this a couple times somewhere else. But it's ridiculously cute. 




Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Watching some netflix with my little guy.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 9, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Watching some netflix with my little guy.



Ahhh, Hozay, they grow up so quickly, don't they?!

Carpaccio is a cutie!!!


----------



## dharmabean (Oct 9, 2012)

Meet Izzabella Pugalini.
Aka - Chuub, bitch tits, hooker tits.

She's a rescue. I've had her since 2005. She was a breeder dog that they bred to no end, and dumped her. She's about 10-12 years old. She's totally deaf, and partially blind.


----------



## ODFFA (Oct 10, 2012)

Our 24/7 (highly sensitive) alarm system, Nicki and Nani

View attachment 104825


View attachment 104826


----------



## Anjula (Oct 10, 2012)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> Watching some netflix with my little guy.



he's a cutie indeed


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 10, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Meet Izzabella Pugalini.
> Aka - Chuub, bitch tits, hooker tits.
> 
> She's a rescue. I've had her since 2005. She was a breeder dog that they bred to no end, and dumped her. She's about 10-12 years old. She's totally deaf, and partially blind.



What a unique old cutie patootie! Her cataracts look pretty bad, poor baby. I'm glad you have each other to make each other happy! :wubu:


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 10, 2012)

ODFFA said:


> Our 24/7 (highly sensitive) alarm system, Nicki and Nani
> 
> View attachment 104825
> 
> ...



I love your description of them as the "highly sensitive" alarm system! Cute!


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 17, 2012)

I no longer have my Boston Terrier, Tabby. I had to give her up when I moved after my mother passed away.


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 17, 2012)

samuraiscott said:


> I no longer have my Boston Terrier, Tabby. I had to give her up when I moved after my mother passed away.



I'm sorry, Scott. That really sucks. Our little furry friends are such an integral part of our families that I cannot imagine how hard this must have been for you.


----------



## samuraiscott (Oct 18, 2012)

BullseyeB said:


> I'm sorry, Scott. That really sucks. Our little furry friends are such an integral part of our families that I cannot imagine how hard this must have been for you.



Thanks BullseyeB, it has been hard. My best friend has her now, but it's been over 6 months since I have seen her.


----------



## Aust99 (Oct 21, 2012)

View attachment 104996


Heading into the summer, it's getting hot outside. Let the ladies in for a cool down in the house and they went straight to sleep. Love my lil ladies.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 22, 2012)

heres my little baby's sandy and molly they even have there own facebook pages lol


----------



## Lamia (Oct 23, 2012)

My cat Elvis is 19 years old and as I have mentioned before around Dec he started having seizures, the vet was no help, but with the help of youtube I figured out it was a flea allergy. The vet told me he had no fleas, but they were all concentrated between his shoulder blades. When he had the seizures he would pee on himself. I got rid of the seizures by giving him flea treatments. The problem now was he was incontinent and it got worse and worse. I think perhaps he injured himself in one of his falls while seizing. The vet offered zero help. I went to a new vet who did a bunch of test and put him on Azoyl which puts the task of getting rid of toxins on the colon instead of the kidneys. Long story short he is no longer peeing on himself and my sanity has returned. It's been 10 months of hell. People kept telling me it was time to put him down etc. He's still not 100%, but he is a lot better.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Oct 23, 2012)

Awwwww! I'm so glad things are getting better for Elvis! By the way, he looks exactly like my parents cat Jane!


----------



## BullseyeB (Oct 24, 2012)

Elvis is clearly with the right human companion! I am so glad for you and for Elvis that you were diligent and have helped him soooo much! Good job!!! :bow::wubu::bow::wubu:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 5, 2012)

As its getting cold i decided to put my scarf on my dog for when we go out walkies she was soo adorable  :bounce:


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 5, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> As its getting cold i decided to put my scarf on my dog for when we go out walkies she was soo adorable  :bounce:



Cute little girl! The scarf is a good color on her!


----------



## Ruffie (Nov 7, 2012)

This is my sons English Mastiff Diesel. He lived with us while my son and his family lived with us till they got their own house about a year ago. The first image is when he first arrived and the second is him at 18 months with me and our other son. My how they grow. He still comes and spends weekends with us and of course we go over and see him all the time! 

View attachment me and diesel.jpg


View attachment 101_0261.JPG


----------



## dharmabean (Nov 7, 2012)

Son's kind of cute too!


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 7, 2012)

dharmabean said:


> Son's kind of cute too!



Just what I was thinking, dharmabean! Of course, I'm old enough to be his mother...now that's a little creepy!

I love Diesel!!!


----------



## 1love_emily (Nov 25, 2012)

May I present the most athletic, most handsome, smartest and strongest horse that I've ever known. He's my best friend, my confidant, my workout buddy, my life.





Meet *Memorial Red*


----------



## CastingPearls (Nov 25, 2012)

My kid Wonton. I love her so.


----------



## BullseyeB (Nov 25, 2012)

Memorial Red is such a beautiful horse!!! 

Wonton is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Dec 21, 2012)

Happy Christmas :wubu:


----------



## Sweetie (Dec 21, 2012)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> Happy Christmas :wubu:



I love that face! :wubu:


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 21, 2012)

*My Kids*
...well, three of the four.

One is a 19-year-old Siamese, and doesn't like cameras. So, every picture I have of her involves fangs and fury. Not pretty.

These three were all rescues from the neighborhood. They were all very ill when I adopted them, but have grown into strong, healthy, happy kitties.

*Madimi*
(Eight years old; adopted at four months. He was/is missing teeth, was severely malnourished, and had been beaten up by another neighborhood cat. Despite being the size of a two-month-old cat when adopted, he has grown into a full-sized bruiser with powerful hind legs and a cute personality. He's my poster child for cat nutrition!)





*Bella*
(Almost two years old; adopted at nine months. She was found in the winter during a snowstorm on my back porch with a bad case of the runs. Concerned that she was going to freeze in 10" of snow, we made her a house using a cardboard box, and lined it with a heat-reflective pad and a towel. After two months of treatment for severe intestinal issues, several rounds of steroids, and a week's stay in the hospital, she's completely healthy now... and a massive cat. She's also whip-smart and CRAZY!)






Bella and Madimi are best buds. Isn't Madimi CUUUTE?!







Now, for the latest addition to the family:
*Marley*
(One year old; adopted at eight months. He was found this summer badly injured, limping, and trying to eat bird seed. We took him in, gave him time to heal from his wounds. He ended up testing positive for leukemia upon the first visit to the vet, but the veterinarian was concerned that it might be related to the injury. He's the sweetest kitty in the world--loves kisses, hugs, and cuddles--and, as of December 12, he's leukemia free!)


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 22, 2012)

bbwlibrarian said:


> *My Kids*
> ...well, three of the four.
> 
> One is a 19-year-old Siamese, and doesn't like cameras. So, every picture I have of her involves fangs and fury. Not pretty.
> ...



Such beauties!!! I love the fact that they are all rescue cats! Marley looks like he is giving the camera a "You lookin' at me?" look.


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 22, 2012)

You're the cat whisperer! They're beautiful!




bbwlibrarian said:


> *My Kids*
> ...well, three of the four.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 22, 2012)

Surlysomething said:


> You're the cat whisperer! They're beautiful!



No, I'm not. I'm just a big sucker for sick cats, and so they show up at my house.



BullseyeB said:


> Such beauties!!! I love the fact that they are all rescue cats! Marley looks like he is giving the camera a "You lookin' at me?" look.



I think, more accurately, that he was checking out the camera and so I took advantage of the moment.

On the other hand, he is a cocky little cat. I sometimes call him "Richard Hammond Cat" (after the presenter on Top Gear) because he's a little guy with a massive ego, but he's also sweet and cute... because he wants to be the center of attention!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Dec 22, 2012)

Marley is so gorgeous! I love gray kitties. My cat Izzy is a little gray monster.


----------



## bbwlibrarian (Dec 22, 2012)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> Marley is so gorgeous! I love gray kitties. My cat Izzy is a little gray monster.



Thank you! He is our little grey ghost. You couldn't have a happier cat. He truly lives every day to the fullest, with his tail bowed over his back, bouncing around after toys and other kitties.


----------



## Oona (Dec 23, 2012)

Buddy (right) and Yota (left) in their usual positions with me. Sleeping at my feets! I love my boys! Even though they are actually my roommates dogs, they sleep with me and I claim them ^_^






Mow! Hes part Tabby and part Bengal. Hes a little butt-head. One minute he will be a purr machine and cuddle with me and the next he hides under my bed and swipes at me when I walk in the room. It sucks because I love him so, but I'm horribly allergic to cat scratches


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Dec 31, 2012)

our cat Jeff. His only flaw is he is too cute. :wubu: 

View attachment photo(1).JPG


----------



## Oona (Dec 31, 2012)

Pup cuddles & lovins! <3


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 14, 2013)

Oona said:


> Buddy (right) and Yota (left)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awwwwwwww sooooo cute 






heres me and my baby i fell asleep hugging the cushion when i woke up somehow the dog joined me n my mum came and took a crafty pic :wubu:


----------



## Deacone (Jan 22, 2013)

J_underscore and my guinea pig  Enjoying his breakfast this morning


----------



## Oona (Jan 24, 2013)

He sleeps like this every night <3


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 25, 2013)

We had to put down our beloved Jasmine a couple of weeks ago. Right now we have our sons English Mastiff Diesel here so our other dog Buddy while missing her is not as distraught as we were worried he would be. However he will be going home soon and we want to make sure that Buddy has a companion. Our friends offered to let us have one of their pack of farm dogs that we have known since she was born. This is Bailey and we are testing the waters to see if she can adapt to city life and Diesel and Buddy. So far she is intimidated by the boys but after one day starting to settle in and not snapping at them anymore. So this might be our new furbaby if all works out. She is a Border Collie/ Australian Shepard cross and is two years old. 

View attachment IMG_0118.JPG


----------



## Shinobi_Hime-Sama (Jan 25, 2013)

Rep for Ruffie.

This is my Tuna, a 15 yr. old orange tabby:







And his brother/litter mate that I miss Neelix:






And my 13 yr. old chinchilla Espeon:


----------



## Lamia (Jan 26, 2013)

Ok this is a horrible picture of me. I was sick and in my night clothes, but Elvis is so cute in this picture. 

He's 19 years old and he clings to me like a baby all the time. He was going to sleep like this.


----------



## Deven (Feb 19, 2013)

Popping in to post our newest baby. He isn't adapting as well as we'd like. My friend found him, but she couldn't keep him. He ran into her house during a snowstorm. She made him a little shelter outside, but... it's winter. And he's precious.

His name is Snow.


----------



## veggieforever (Feb 19, 2013)

My two gorgeous furry babies, Frederick (Freddy - the ginger one!) and Noo (named Noodle but instantly shortened to Noo! lol). They are inseperable and very affectionate towards one another. To the point we named them "The Gay Team" lol. They are my spoiled wee babies and I just cant say how much I love them and how much they fill my heart and life up with joy (and my partner too).xXx 

View attachment baby noo.jpg


View attachment baby noo2.jpg


View attachment Noo jpg.jpg


View attachment freddy hippy.jpg


View attachment freddynoo.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Feb 19, 2013)

Enjoying the sun on her old bones!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 19, 2013)

Deven, is Snow deaf? All white + blue eyes. Beautiful kitty!

Veggieforever, they are sooo cute! I too just love my kitties beyond words!

dharmabean, such a cutie pie you have!


----------



## Deven (Feb 19, 2013)

BullseyeB said:


> Deven, is Snow deaf? All white + blue eyes. Beautiful kitty!
> 
> Veggieforever, they are sooo cute! I too just love my kitties beyond words!
> 
> dharmabean, such a cutie pie you have!



He is hearing!


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 20, 2013)

Deven said:


> He is hearing!



So glad to hear it! No pun intended!


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 20, 2013)

This is our new kitten "Kira" She is about 3 months old and very affectionate and adorable!! 

View attachment DSC01128.JPG


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 21, 2013)

Nose_body_knows said:


> This is our new kitten "Kira" She is about 3 months old and very affectionate and adorable!!



Kira was quite adept at putting on her eyeliner today! She's beautiful!


----------



## gogogal (Feb 21, 2013)

Here are my two little stinkers, the basset George (aka Goobs), and the little fella, Mister Cash. 

Mister Cash was thoroughly unimpressed by the Grinch 

View attachment photo1.JPG


View attachment photo.JPG


----------



## BullseyeB (Feb 21, 2013)

gogogal, they are so cute!!! I love the look on Goobs' face!!!


----------



## gogogal (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks bullseye. They are my handsome boys


----------



## gogogal (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks bullseye. They are my handsome boys


----------



## Nose_body_knows (Feb 22, 2013)

BullseyeB said:


> Kira was quite adept at putting on her eyeliner today! She's beautiful!



Thanks! she is sitting on my desk right now being cute... and attacking the screen as I type.


----------



## Deacone (Mar 20, 2013)

Piggie kisses


----------



## 1love_emily (Mar 20, 2013)

Meet Gracie, my soon to be kitty! She's an older cat who just showed up at the barn one day. I decided that in August, when I return to school after summer, I'll take her in!


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 20, 2013)

My old fella Buddy a Black Lab/Great Dane cross he is 12 years old
And Diesel the English Mastiff Loving up Bailey our new addition an Australian Shepard/Border collie cross. 

View attachment IMG_0119.jpg


View attachment IMG_0142.jpg


----------



## Saoirse (Mar 21, 2013)

My buddy's sweet-faced male pit bull (I love that dog more than most of my friends!) and his shepherd mix girlfriend, who belongs to me! Her name is Juicy Lucy 





My friend and his little lady. I love her so much!





My other pup, the foxy lady





One more of my Lucy and her best boyfriend


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 21, 2013)

Adorable pups!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 30, 2013)

heres my baby in a homemade collar i made for her 

and here is my other baby with her as i like to callit cartoon eye


----------



## Surlysomething (Mar 30, 2013)

OMG, your pets are soooo cute.

Your dog is ridiculously amazing!



imaginarydiva21 said:


> heres my baby in a homemade collar i made for her
> 
> and here is my other baby with her as i like to callit cartoon eye


----------



## loopytheone (Mar 30, 2013)

I have far too many pets!

Luna, my 9 year old Skye Terrier/Beast of Doom






Baby Luna and our old Westie, Day, who died a couple of years ago now (plus 13 year old goth me!)






Freedom, my sister's 7 year old gormless Skye Terrier/Beast of Destruction, who is also Luna's son






My guinea pig, Pomeg (Po for short! If you get this reference you are awesome!)






I have so many awesome pictures, I could share pictures of my babies all day!! <3


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 30, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> OMG, your pets are soooo cute.
> 
> Your dog is ridiculously amazing!



aww thanks hun i love them to peices but they hate eachother


----------



## Donna (Apr 1, 2013)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> aww thanks hun i love them to peices but they hate eachother



So they fight like.....wait for it.....cats and dogs?


----------



## Piink (Apr 14, 2013)

This is one of our three dogs. His name is Bo and he is a Chihuahua mix,

I love this little guy more than words could ever explain. He refuses to let me cry. If I ever start, he is in my face wiping every single one of them away until I stop crying. He is a spoiled rotten little brat, but I wouldn't change a thing. He loves me so much. It breaks his heart when I leave the house, but as soon as I come home, he is the happiest pooch *ever*!


----------



## SD007 (Jun 29, 2013)

Sniffy got hypothyroidism and was a mess, but now she's got happy pills so she's back to cuteness!


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Jun 29, 2013)

Mullett was a very bad cat last night. He ran past me, got in a hissing tiff with another cat, then hid under my leaky car after the other cat won the hissing war. After I pulled him out, his belly was covered with a sticky black substance, necessitating a bath.

He was not amused.


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 30, 2013)

View attachment 108854

We got new jumpers for the cold mornings we've been having. Not quite used to them yet but have started running around in them.


----------



## SD007 (Jun 30, 2013)

SD007 said:


> Sniffy got hypothyroidism and was a mess, but now she's got happy pills so she's back to cuteness!



My picture didn't work :[


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 30, 2013)

Looking good people's adorable furry friends! x3

Here are my three soaking up the sun yesterday!


----------



## daddyoh70 (Jun 30, 2013)

My dog, Lina, looking like she broke into the liquor cabinet






And one of my kitties, Squirtle, thinking he's a Craisin


----------



## LuckyDreamer87 (Jun 30, 2013)

Before his much needed trip to the groomers....


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Aug 17, 2013)

meow .....:wubu:


----------



## dharmabean (Aug 18, 2013)

A coworker contacted me about rescuing a pug in town. His name is "Sargeant Coco," but that is going to be changed. He's a 5yr old fawn pug. He's totally too skinny and was beat up a lot by the pit bull the previous owner had. He's still getting acclimated. Izzy, my other pug, is slowly taking to him too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Aug 26, 2013)

You're a wonder, Wonder Wonton.......

#1: Waiting in the VIP lounge to board her invisible jet
#2: Where's my golden lasso? 
#3: Please, no talking 'til I've had my morning catnip 

View attachment 1185631_4930013982899_1323005342_n.jpg


View attachment 998470_4930009102777_127116612_n.jpg


View attachment 1234448_4923095849950_431616067_n.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Aug 26, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> You're a wonder, Wonder Wonton.......
> 
> #1: Waiting in the VIP lounge to board her invisible jet
> #2: Where's my golden lasso?
> #3: Please, no talking 'til I've had my morning catnip



Mine refuse to wear clothes. She's way cute!


----------



## Jah (Aug 27, 2013)

dharmabean said:


> A coworker contacted me about rescuing a pug in town. His name is "Sargeant Coco," but that is going to be changed. He's a 5yr old fawn pug. He's totally too skinny and was beat up a lot by the pit bull the previous owner had. He's still getting acclimated. Izzy, my other pug, is slowly taking to him too.



Such an adorable pug! 




CastingPearls said:


> You're a wonder, Wonder Wonton.......
> 
> #1: Waiting in the VIP lounge to board her invisible jet
> #2: Where's my golden lasso?
> #3: Please, no talking 'til I've had my morning catnip



That is so cute!!


----------



## CastingPearls (Sep 6, 2013)

Wonton thanks everyone for the compliments! 

View attachment 1233460_4987602742582_1768761407_n.jpg


----------



## Diana_Prince245 (Sep 7, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> Wonton thanks everyone for the compliments!



Wonton is such an awesome cat. I'm glad you guys found each other.


----------



## JMCGB (Sep 15, 2013)

Low tide at sunset a couple of nights ago.


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 15, 2013)

Presenting my (shy) Halloween cat!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 16, 2013)

Meow :bounce:


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 16, 2013)

cuddles :happy::happy:


----------



## Pear320 (Oct 17, 2013)

Cha wishes everyone a Happy Halloween! 

View attachment Halloween3.jpg


----------



## SprocketRocket (Oct 18, 2013)

JMCGB said:


> Low tide at sunset a couple of nights ago.



What a beautiful picture! I like it a lot!


----------



## Oona (Oct 18, 2013)

Harley Quinn, her first morning at home! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## pepsicola93 (Oct 18, 2013)

Oh my gosh, so much cuteness on this thread! 


These are my guinea pigs, Loki and Thor. Loki is laying there all sad cause Thor won't let him have any of the food lol.


​


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 19, 2013)

My two knucklehead boys playing this morning. 

 Warning: possible cute dogs playing!


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 19, 2013)

They're having a blast! I especially like the leapfrog move near the end. Haha




LeoGibson said:


> My two knucklehead boys playing this morning.
> 
> Warning: possible cute dogs playing!


----------



## Oona (Oct 19, 2013)

I can't get over how cute and cuddly Harley Quinn is!! 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 19, 2013)

Surlysomething said:


> They're having a blast! I especially like the leapfrog move near the end. Haha



Yep. Two weeks in and they are getting along pretty well. Although I t think the little guy, the start I brought home, was possibly abused so there are some trust and jealousy issues have to work on still.


----------



## LeoGibson (Oct 19, 2013)

Oona said:


> I can't get over how cute and cuddly Harley Quinn is!!



Nothing better than having a puppy cuddle up and sleep in your lap!


----------



## Mathias (Oct 31, 2013)

He wanted to be by my side as I watched my shows on Netflix. :happy:


----------



## kizzylove (Dec 1, 2013)

My cats Toby and Jenny, brother and sister they never leave each others side.
View attachment Ribbet.jpg


----------



## lille (Dec 1, 2013)

My girls

images deleted at poster's request


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2013)

My beautiful girl, Wonder Wonton 

View attachment 579374_10200702733165448_1184349656_n.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2013)

Wonton sure is a beauty, that's for sure!!! There is no wondering about it!!! :wubu:


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 30, 2013)

She sure is and I'm her lucky human. 


Lille, your girls are SO CUTE! Love them! Couldn't rep you again yet. 


All the furkids, reptile-kids and feathered-buddies, love them. Love them.


----------



## lille (Dec 30, 2013)

CastingPearls said:


> She sure is and I'm her lucky human.
> 
> 
> Lille, your girls are SO CUTE! Love them! Couldn't rep you again yet.
> ...



Thanks, your girl is gorgeous. People tend to either think me girls are awesome or are disgusted. I personally don't understand how anyone can't see the cuteness, but I know I'm biased.

My handsome boy enjoying the snow at my dad's.


This pic is a little old but it shows the difference between his winter coat and his summer coat.


----------



## Saoirse (Dec 31, 2013)

My dad's best friend. mid-yawn haha


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 31, 2013)

Pretty: AmStaff...... Female..... 9yrs

Jackum: Pit/Greyhound...... Male...... 5yrs (Just rescued in Sept from PTS, working on rehabilitating his issues. Looking for a home for him )

Sasha: Siamese Mix...... Female....... 5yrs

Mink: Maine Coon Mix......Male......6mos (VERY big for his age)

I have a ball python named Cheese...(Cheese Snake, get it?) Baby about 2yrs

Two Red Eared Sliders about 6yrs old (I got them when they were the size of a quarter they are now about 8" long)...Females. I never really found names that fit yet.. 

View attachment PetsMash.jpg


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 31, 2013)

JMCGB said:


> Low tide at sunset a couple of nights ago.




THAT is a very cool pic!!


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 31, 2013)

smithnwesson said:


> Here's his unedited story:
> 
> *"This fucker on a domestic decides he's gonna take his anger out on the defenseless kittens. He tossed them out the door in a basket. He doesn't want them, the woman leaving couldn't take them. So dude says, 'I'm just gonna kill them, there a law against that?' I said yeah douchbag there is. He said, 'well I won't kill them but there's a leaking radiator in the garage, they might get into it.'
> 
> ...



Nothing hotter than a hot guy, who saves animals! :smitten:


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 31, 2013)

samoacookie said:


> Akita dog (Nikki) & Ragdoll boy (named Samoa) & his sister Tallulah



Very pretty furbabies! I <3 Akitas!!!


----------



## sarahreign (Dec 31, 2013)

AtlantisAK said:


> My new baby, Okie. I love love love him to death!



Dat face! Sooooo cute!


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 1, 2014)

^ ^ ^ ^ Yeah, and that critter is also kinda cute! 

How poodles welcome in the new year:


----------



## firefly (Jan 1, 2014)

Bernese Mountain dogs prefer to welcome the new year like that - the only night lying in my bed is allowed: 

View attachment KINDLE_CAMERA_1388709396000.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 1, 2014)

What a cute pooch!

My dog is *WAY* past being spoiled. If she could figure out how to open the refrigerator, then I'd probably be living outside.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 1, 2014)

This thread makes me happy


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 1, 2014)

Here are some pics of the doggies (aka Pookie Bears!). The stars are Trip (my three legged dog) and Carla the crazy one. 

The first is how I wake up almost every morning (to the right of Trip is Carla..so..we are all lined up - i know..just wrong)...the next photo is of Trip and Carla's normal sleeping pile...the 3rd is Carla and her bone..and last Trip loves his view from the top of the table at the dog park.


----------



## LeoGibson (Jan 1, 2014)

Max, after a New Year's Eve partying frenzy!


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 1, 2014)

I love this thread! Yay for fur babies!! 

Here are my girls...Gracie Blossom and Cydnee Bubbles :happy:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 1, 2014)

Dignified, and then less-dignified yet ever-so-floofy! 

Looks like a good pair of household companions.


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 1, 2014)

CleverBomb said:


> Dignified, and then less-dignified yet ever-so-floofy!
> 
> Looks like a good pair of household companions.



You've got that right! Gracie is very serious and dignified, while Cydnee is your typical chubby kitty who likes to show off her cuteness! I've had them since they were babies! (They'll be 10 soon!) :happy:


----------



## Saoirse (Jan 2, 2014)

heres my Juicy Lucy! I adopted her from customers at my work, a year ago! She'll be 2 in Feb and shes the bestest, most loveable, sweetest, friendliest, amazing dog Ive ever known (besides my dear sweet Bonnie Jean, who was laid to rest a few years ago. She is legendary in my family)


----------



## ConnieLynn (Jan 2, 2014)

Ms Charlotte BBW said:


> I love this thread! Yay for fur babies!!
> 
> Here are my girls...Gracie Blossom and Cydnee Bubbles :happy:



I have posted Mz Vixen before, but thought I'd add a new photo since we are in black & white cat mode. She's 14. Mom was Siamese and daddy was a black & white hunk of a cat (her brothers were huge). 

View attachment 112186


----------



## Ms Charlotte BBW (Jan 2, 2014)

ConnieLynn said:


> I have posted Mz Vixen before, but thought I'd add a new photo since we are in black & white cat mode. She's 14. Mom was Siamese and daddy was a black & white hunk of a cat (her brothers were huge).
> 
> View attachment 112186



Awwww...what a beautiful girl! I do love the "cow" cats!  Here is a pic of my beloved Tazzy Romeo...he died a year ago at the age of 13. I miss him terribly.


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 2, 2014)

Awww, I love all these photos!!! OK. I will contribute to the B & W kitty craze. This is Tripper. She is a hoot and lives up to her name in many ways...tripping the cook on the way to the food dish...barking like a dog when she is crazy...playing "pinball kitty" when we come home...I could go on. She is just super crazy at times for such a mellow girl.

ConnieLynn your kitty is soooo regal in that pose! Beauty!
Ms Charlotte, I feel your loss and I am sorry. What a beautiful kitty friend! 

View attachment Christmas 2011 and January 2012 014.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Jan 3, 2014)

^ ^ ^ ^ ^ That's an awesome photo! :bow:


----------



## PunkyGurly74 (Jan 3, 2014)

So I came downstairs earlier and it was cold. My apartment stays warm/hot upstairs and the downstairs can be ice cold. So, I go to adjust the thermostat up and nothing happens (had to call maintenance)...it was so cold here in that when I threw a blanket over the doggies there were no complaints....


----------



## CastingPearls (Mar 15, 2014)

Wonton's latest, and Lotus' peeking out on Day 2 of her arrival.... 

View attachment 2014-03-14 01.41.37.jpg


View attachment 2014-03-14 20.21.13.jpg


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 15, 2014)

Jocie from late January.


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 16, 2014)

Beautiful!!


----------



## JMCGB (Mar 16, 2014)

Aust99 said:


> Beautiful!!



Thanks Nat.


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 16, 2014)

Do you think they want something? This is what I'm met with this morning as I was making my cup o' joe.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 16, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> Wonton's latest, and Lotus' peeking out on Day 2 of her arrival....



Both have such beautiful markings!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Mar 16, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> Do you think they want something? This is what I'm met with this morning as I was making my cup o' joe.



Of course! Food and love  They are really cute.


----------



## Missamanda (Mar 18, 2014)

This is Keema. 
And me... waking up to butt in my face.


----------



## Shan34 (Mar 23, 2014)

My loves: Mona the mastiff, Jam and Pipa the rats, and Turtle, the turtle lol 

View attachment CAM00887-vert2.jpg


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 26, 2014)

If only she just took up this much space at night...for a small dog she pretty much owns the bed! 

View attachment 20131126_215647.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Mar 26, 2014)

Dogs in blankets looking comfy, Kitties looking regal and checking out the new digs, expectant pooches waiting for a treat, turtles and rats and everything in between, random pics of pets...I LOVE this thread!!! :bow:


----------



## Jah (Mar 27, 2014)

Missamanda said:


> This is Keema.
> And me... waking up to butt in my face.





Shan34 said:


> My loves: Mona the mastiff, Jam and Pipa the rats, and Turtle, the turtle lol





nykspree8 said:


> If only she just took up this much space at night...for a small dog she pretty much owns the bed!



All such adorable looking companions!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 27, 2014)

here is my baby wouldn't think she was 11 years old !!!


----------



## Jah (Mar 27, 2014)

imaginarydiva21 said:


> here is my baby wouldn't think she was 11 years old !!!



Yeah I agree she doesn't look 11 at all!


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 27, 2014)

me and my other baby


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jah said:


> Yeah I agree she doesn't look 11 at all!



i know she is still just as fiesty but still not cuddley


----------



## Aust99 (Mar 27, 2014)

View attachment 113723

Love this thread so much!!!!

My two dogs asleep on the couch behind me right now.... Zonked.


----------



## nykspree8 (Mar 27, 2014)

Wet dog! I really need to invest in a blow dryer bc towels don't really get the job done  

View attachment 20131114_095453.jpg


----------



## Chickidee (Mar 29, 2014)

nykspree8 said:


> Wet dog! I really need to invest in a blow dryer bc towels don't really get the job done



Aww I had a dog who looked EXACTLY like him! He passed about 5 years ago though.


This is my furbaby, Edisun. She's my girl! 

View attachment edi3.jpg


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 29, 2014)

I am working on fixing my housemate's computer, which is what you are seeing right here.

This is my pug. This is Ms. Izz today. 
Just watching. 
Creepy. 
Silent. 
Not moving.

Watching. 
She doesn't want food.
She doesn't want to go out.
She doesn't want to cuddle.
She's just watching.

She's been like this for about 15mins. 

Should I be scared?


----------



## Chickidee (Mar 29, 2014)

dharmabean said:


> I am working on fixing my housemate's computer, which is what you are seeing right here.
> 
> This is my pug. This is Ms. Izz today.
> Just watching.
> ...




Silently plotting your destruction! Oh wait, that's cats...


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## JMCGB (Apr 20, 2014)

Sunday morning relaxing...


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 20, 2014)

Mittens





Maddie





Snickers


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 22, 2014)

So happy that my cat Izzy FINALLY made it to Australia to be here with me and my hubby.  I hadn't seen her for four months and missed her like crazy!


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 22, 2014)

Ginny - It looks like Izzy is gradually getting used to being upside down. Hope y'all adjust to it also.  - Jim


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 22, 2014)

She's really pretty. 



BigBeautifulMe said:


> So happy that my cat Izzy FINALLY made it to Australia to be here with me and my hubby.  I hadn't seen her for four months and missed her like crazy!


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Apr 22, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> Ginny - It looks like Izzy is gradually getting used to being upside down. Hope y'all adjust to it also.  - Jim





Surlysomething said:


> She's really pretty.



Thank you! She's spoiled rotten... which is as it should be. And yes - adjusting quite well, thanks, Jim! I love it here.


----------



## CleverBomb (Apr 22, 2014)

BigBeautifulMe said:


> <kitty pixels>
> So happy that my cat Izzy FINALLY made it to Australia to be here with me and my hubby.  I hadn't seen her for four months and missed her like crazy!


Awww....


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 27, 2014)

Wonton's new sister, beautiful Lotus 

View attachment 1606856_10201383319939692_8828154595578044084_n.jpg


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Apr 28, 2014)

Don't let her looks deceive you, she is pure evil.


----------



## Surlysomething (Apr 28, 2014)

She's so badass.





WhiteHotRazor said:


> Don't let her looks deceive you, she is pure evil.


----------



## Deacone (Apr 29, 2014)

One of my cutie piggie darlings 

And we've now got a puppy called Link, a cockapoo!  





















D'awwwwww


----------



## smithnwesson (Apr 29, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> Wonton's new sister, beautiful Lotus


Lotus could have starred in a Star Trek episode.


----------



## Oona (May 16, 2014)

Gizmo & Dex  

View attachment 1493399_764334580267171_3407760014003278823_o.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (May 16, 2014)

Love the guinea pig, the reptiles, the half and half kitty, the badass girl, and the adorable Link!


----------



## Snow Angel (May 17, 2014)

This is Lucy.


----------



## BullseyeB (May 17, 2014)

Hello, Lucy! What a cutie pie! Is Lucy a coonhound of some sort?


----------



## Snow Angel (May 17, 2014)

BullseyeB said:


> Hello, Lucy! What a cutie pie! Is Lucy a coonhound of some sort?





She is a Beagle mix.


----------



## lille (May 17, 2014)

Oona said:


> Gizmo & Dex



Leopard geckos are so under-rated. I love my little girls, they crack me up with their antics. Lots of personality in a tiny little package.


----------



## Oona (May 17, 2014)

lille said:


> Leopard geckos are so under-rated. I love my little girls, they crack me up with their antics. Lots of personality in a tiny little package.



Seriously! Gizmo wiggles his butt before he gets a cricket. It cracks me up!


----------



## lille (May 17, 2014)

Oona said:


> Seriously! Gizmo wiggles his butt before he gets a cricket. It cracks me up!



I love the butt wiggle! One of my girls will sometimes climb on top of a hide just to leap down on crickets face first.


----------



## loopytheone (May 17, 2014)

After many weeks of talking and convincing I finally managed to adopt Freddie from the rescue centre! He has been in rescue his whole life, being passed from one place to another and is 18 months old now, with mice living 2-3 years. We hope he will have a happy old age with us!


----------



## lille (May 18, 2014)

Aww, Loopy, he's adorable. I'm sure you'll give him lots of love.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 10, 2014)

Freddles update!


----------



## lille (Jun 10, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Freddles update!



Aww, he's adorable. I miss having rodents, they've got such big personalities.


----------



## loopytheone (Jun 11, 2014)

lille said:


> Aww, he's adorable. I miss having rodents, they've got such big personalities.



They totally do! I missed having a rodent after my guinea pig passed away in the winter and it is so wonderful to hear the sound of scurrying again!


----------



## Deacone (Jun 23, 2014)

Link is growing up quickly!


----------



## BullseyeB (Jun 23, 2014)

Deacone, Link is just the cutest thing EVER!!!

Those of you talking about rodents and their personalities, years ago I would have scoffed at you. Then, during my first year teaching Speciad Ed Elementary school, I bought and hand trained a sweet little female sand and cream colored hooded rat. I named her SweetPea. She was so incredibly sweet and friendly! 

I swear SweetPea knew she was in the hands of special kids who really needed a connection with her. She was so patient with them and never showed any agression or anything due to her being handled...even when one little 9 year old boy with Cerebral Palsy was so excited that she was on his desk that he could not control his grip, he squeezed her pretty hard and he knew it. He set her down as soon as he could and apologized to her, petted her gently and just looked at me with his big eyes pleadingly asking me if I had hurt her. SweetPea crawled right up his shirt and sat on his shoulder right up against his neck like she would do when she was content. He was so happy as was I. 

I saw him many years later. He was 22 and he asked me if I remembered when he had squeezed her so hard and went on to explain how he never had a pet of his own but that SweetPea was kinda like his, as he put it. 

I loved that little rat and cried like a baby when she passed away. I couldn't believe I was crying over a rat!


----------



## Saisha (Jun 23, 2014)

Link is adorable!!!


----------



## Deacone (Aug 20, 2014)

Link decided to come join me in the toilet. I'm not sure why he decided to hide under my trousers but i'm all for company lol 

View attachment photo 1.JPG


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 20, 2014)

BullseyeB said:


> Deacone, Link is just the cutest thing EVER!!!
> 
> Those of you talking about rodents and their personalities, years ago I would have scoffed at you. Then, during my first year teaching Speciad Ed Elementary school, I bought and hand trained a sweet little female sand and cream colored hooded rat. I named her SweetPea. She was so incredibly sweet and friendly!
> 
> ...


I can't believe I'm crying over your story!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 20, 2014)

I have a three legged cat we named Kittridge Elliott- The Three Legged Wonder

He came to us as a stray about four years ago. 

When I first let him into our house, I tried to lead him into the kitchen to give him something to eat. He bit me on top of my foot to repay my kindness. 

Kittridge doesn't seem to realize that he is "handicapped". He runs around, jumps up on things, will stand up on his one back leg to look out the screen door and moves his stump and holds his chin up like he really believes he is scratching himself with an invisible leg.


----------



## smithnwesson (Aug 21, 2014)

GEF - 

Dogs and cats can adjust to almost anything; loss of limbs, blindness, hearing loss. 

My previous dog lost her hearing. The only real problem occurred if she was asleep and I left the house. When she woke up she would search the house frantically until I returned. My girl friend could not console her. I had to wake her up and show her that I was leaving. She lived to be 17YO. 

God bless you for taking Kittridge in and loving him. 

- Jim


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 24, 2014)

Pointing bugs. Lol.


----------



## BullseyeB (Aug 24, 2014)

JMCGB, that is one beautiful pointer!!!!


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 24, 2014)

Good looking dog!


JMCGB said:


> Pointing bugs. Lol.


----------



## x0emnem0x (Aug 24, 2014)

Our outdoor lurker cat Snarf. We had him in the house for quite a long time but now he just comes back once in awhile and visits.


----------



## Ruffie (Aug 25, 2014)

Here are Selfie pictures of my fur babies with me. Diesel the English Mastiff and Bailey our Border Collie Australian Shepard cross Happy to see me when I got home from work. 

View attachment IMG_0558.jpg


View attachment IMG_0562.jpg


----------



## JMCGB (Aug 26, 2014)

BullseyeB said:


> JMCGB, that is one beautiful pointer!!!!





Surlysomething said:


> Good looking dog!



Thank you both. She is pretty special.


----------



## lille (Sep 10, 2014)

My baby girls.


----------



## loopytheone (Sep 11, 2014)

Oooooh, gorgeous lizards! I should take a picture of my snake some time and share him here! Sadly he doesn't take good pictures being so long and thin...

For now, here are my dogs eating an ice lolly with my laughing hysterically in the background!

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aG3-Pz7m_8I"]Ice dogs![/ame]


----------



## lille (Sep 11, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Oooooh, gorgeous lizards! I should take a picture of my snake some time and share him here! Sadly he doesn't take good pictures being so long and thin...
> [/url]



Thanks loopy, I'd love to see a picture of your snake. Reptiles are such underrated pets.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Sep 16, 2014)

Mid yawn awww


----------



## lille (Sep 21, 2014)

My boyfriend and I are getting a puppy, my boyfriend picked him out yesterday. I'm going to fly down to Texas when it's time to pick him up in a few weeks.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 21, 2014)

How incredibly sweet Lille!


----------



## lille (Sep 21, 2014)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> How incredibly sweet Lille!



I am so excited to meet him. My boyfriend had me on FaceTime while he was at the breeder's so I could see the puppies and help pick. I may be biased, but I think he's just the cutest little thing. And the breeder will be sending us weekly picture updates, including the blooper pictures that don't make it onto the website.


----------



## Deacone (Sep 22, 2014)

I come out of the bathroom and Link is patiently waiting for me  he's grown up so much!


----------



## 1love_emily (Sep 25, 2014)

This is my lovely cat, Margo!

My first cat, Gracie, passed away in January. Because I was in desperate need of a cuddle buddy, I adopted Margo. She's been a joy ever since 

View attachment Photo on 9-24-14 at 8.55 AM.jpg


----------



## Amaranthine (Sep 26, 2014)

It was only a matter of time before I couldn't resist posting this. José, the most timid cat imaginable. 

View attachment WP_20140902_12_59_22_Pro.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Sep 26, 2014)

OMG. He looks like a very soft cat rug. 

:wubu:




Amaranthine said:


> It was only a matter of time before I couldn't resist posting this. José, the most timid cat imaginable.


----------



## lille (Sep 27, 2014)

New puppy pics! Also, his name is tentatively Bonsai, though we're still considering Archer and Bowser. He's a Boston terrier and is 4 weeks, 3 days old.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Sep 27, 2014)

BOWSER~~





That is all


----------



## lille (Oct 11, 2014)

Three weeks until we bring him home.


----------



## Deacone (Oct 18, 2014)

Link had his cone of shame taken off today. He's a happy boy! 

View attachment image-1826661388.jpg


----------



## GhostEater (Oct 18, 2014)

This is Princess and Jonesy respectively
_pics removed for raisins_


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 20, 2014)

Deacone said:


> Link had his cone of shame taken off today. He's a happy boy!





GhostEater said:


> This is Princess and Jonesy respectively



*dies of cuteness*


----------



## Ruffie (Oct 21, 2014)

Was taking a break from switching out summer to winter wardrobe items and decided to play on the computer. Diesel our English Mastiff came for a snuggle and I looked down to see this LOL 

View attachment IMG_0636.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Oct 23, 2014)

^ ^ ^ ^ What an awesome photo! Merlot sends XOXOXOXOXO's. 

- Jim


----------



## lille (Oct 26, 2014)

Archer made friends with his breeder's Turkish Akbash.


----------



## Deacone (Nov 3, 2014)

Took him to Westonbirt Aboretum for a 4 mile walk.

Link is all tuckered out! CUTIE PUPPYYYY


----------



## lille (Nov 3, 2014)

Finally got to take our little guy home.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 12, 2014)

and mine in particular. Saw this last night and had to laugh and take a pic. 

View attachment cat bed.jpg


----------



## CastingPearls (Dec 13, 2014)

Wonton's sister, Lotus, found under the covers when I woke up yesterday morning.... 

View attachment 1470377_10202595325559075_1971494435952292374_n.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 14, 2014)

View attachment 117775


She thought I couldn't see her sneaking under the blanket..... snuck onto the bed while I was in the shower.


----------



## lille (Dec 18, 2014)

I know I post a zillion pictures of him, but just look at that face. He's got a bit of an attitude.
Edit: I don't know why it's so giant. It's not nearly that big when I view it regularly on my computer. I don't understand technology.


----------



## Deacone (Dec 19, 2014)

I love you too Link  flopping all over me


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 19, 2014)

Your pup is SO cute!



Deacone said:


> I love you too Link  flopping all over me


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 19, 2014)

Ruby Ripples said:


> and mine in particular. Saw this last night and had to laugh and take a pic.


RR - Do you mind if I steal that photo?


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 19, 2014)

This isn't my dog, but watch the vid and see if it doesn't warm your heart.

http://time.com/3637523/dog-3d-printed-prosthetic-legs/


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Dec 20, 2014)

smithnwesson said:


> RR - Do you mind if I steal that photo?



Please feel free to "steal" it!


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 29, 2014)

Its 40 below here and I have two snuggle partners keeping warm with me. 

View attachment IMG_0661.jpg


View attachment IMG_0692.jpg


----------



## smithnwesson (Dec 29, 2014)

Ruffie: If it's 40 below, then it looks like you're shy one dog. 40° Below certainly should qualify for a "three dog night". It's an aussie thing: Ginny can probably 'splain it to ya, if needs be. 

(Great photos!)


----------



## Deacone (Dec 30, 2014)

Love my cutie pie!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2014)

How could you NOT love that face?!:wubu:


----------



## fuelingfire (Dec 30, 2014)

The left two are my girls. 

View attachment tana daphne walter.jpg


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 30, 2014)

fuelingfire said:


> The left two are my girls.



Beautiful! Burmese Mountain Dogs?


----------



## Shan34 (Dec 30, 2014)

My animal family keeps growing, and thinking I'm just effing crazy.  From top: Mona the mastiff, Punk the cat, Sid the bull snake, Stella the ball python, Timmy the hognose, Dino the 3 toed turtle, Tito the ornate turtle, Tiny Ruby the other ornate, Pippa the rat (she's sooo sweet), and her friend Jam is not pictured. Wow. 

View attachment animoloves.jpg


----------



## fuelingfire (Dec 31, 2014)

BullseyeB said:


> Beautiful! Burmese Mountain Dogs?



A LOT of people think that, but Burnese Mountain Dogs. And I love them to death!


----------



## BullseyeB (Dec 31, 2014)

fuelingfire said:


> A LOT of people think that, but Burnese Mountain Dogs. And I love them to death!



Huh, I did not know that! 

They are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## firefly (Jan 1, 2015)

fuelingfire said:


> A LOT of people think that, but Burnese Mountain Dogs. And I love them to death!



Sounds like I'm a Miss-know-it-all but aren't they called B*e*rnese Mountain Dogs?

Here is my Elliot - unfortunately we had to shave him because other dogs had bitten him all over and now it takes some time to grow back the fur  He was rescued at the beginning of October. He's about ten years old now, but sometimes behaves like a little puppy and I swear he is capable to smile


----------



## fuelingfire (Jan 1, 2015)

firefly said:


> Sounds like I'm a Miss-know-it-all but aren't they called B*e*rnese Mountain Dogs?



Oh yeah! I usually focus on how people say the word, they are not a python. Wow 10 that's fantastic. My first one I had since a puppy but my 2nd was rescued at 2 years old. My first one is spoiled and doesn't go out of her way for much affection. The rescued one must have had a rough life. She always is looking for loving, and stays so close to me she is basically my shadow. I have no idea how people could mistreat/give up these animals.


----------



## Deacone (Jan 1, 2015)

Link says happy new year! such a happy puppy ^_^


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 1, 2015)

Your dog is super sweet. 




Deacone said:


> Link says happy new year! such a happy puppy ^_^


----------



## BullseyeB (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh Pattie,

I am so sorry. I know how hard it is. 

Hugs.




Pattie Vincent said:


> Today is a sad day for me, my dog Maxie died after a week of suffering. I will miss him terribly and will love him forever


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 3, 2015)

So sorry Patti. My heart goes out to you as I know how you feel having lost two fur babies last year myself.


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jan 4, 2015)

ok so here is my molly kittycat shes never been one for affection but as she gets older she likes more cuddles...


----------



## Lamia (Jan 24, 2015)

I got two new kittens last year. After losing my two cats in the same year I didn't think I would want anymore, but my niece's cat got pregnant and she had two kittens. So I took them both. They're so beautiful and loving.

This is Echo












This is Willow:











Funny video of them fighting over a box

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ2ZrAzLAJk[/ame]


----------



## kittyd7015 (Jan 26, 2015)

Im tryin to load a pic of one of my ponies. he needs dims for ponies lmao  xxx


----------



## Deacone (Jan 29, 2015)

two out of the three of my guinea piggies


----------



## HeatherBBW (Feb 1, 2015)

Clearly Zoey our youngest has a hard life, hehe. :wubu: 

View attachment IMG_4704.JPG


View attachment FullSizeRender.jpg


----------



## 1love_emily (Feb 11, 2015)

Here is my pet, Zeus!

Less of a pet, and more of a partner  

View attachment IMG_0326.jpg


----------



## MsBrightside (Feb 22, 2015)

Love all these pet/equine companion pics!

Here's one of mine caught lounging in the once-clean laundry basket.

Serves me right for not folding/hanging up the clean clothes right away.


----------



## MattB (Feb 22, 2015)

I love that "what are you lookin' at?" look that cats get. Especially when they're somewhere they probably shouldn't be.


----------



## MsBrightside (Mar 5, 2015)

MattB said:


> I love that "what are you lookin' at?" look that cats get. Especially when they're somewhere they probably shouldn't be.


 
Yeah, I should take some lessons from her. There are a few people I'd like to freeze with that look.


----------



## Deacone (Mar 13, 2015)

Look how happy he looks ^_^


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 21, 2015)

She's really old, as I've posted before. She is having a harder time lately. Last week she was really feeling ill. She is not a cuddler, at all. In the 11yrs I've had her as a companion, she has cuddled maybe twice. She climbed up into my lap, snuggled into the crook of my arm, and just starred at me. She laid there for two hours just snuggling. 

I love my old, bitter, croutchety, craggy empress. 






Today, the empress has returned to prefect self. <3


----------



## dharmabean (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 20, 2015)

My two boys had a blast in an agility-a-thon to raise money for a therapy pool at their Puppy School. Yep, totally a nerd. I love the pic of my red boy because he was going so fast his ears were straight up! And my black boy was so excited (usually he is super serious)


----------



## FlashHeart (May 6, 2015)

This is our pup Bella. No matter where she is she always has to sleep like this stretched across EVERYTHING. 

View attachment IMG_20150207_132839.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2015)

dharmabean said:


>



Gawd I love this- please share more pics of your babies in a group! :bow: :smitten:


----------



## CurvyLolita (May 7, 2015)

These are the fellas in my life &#10084;&#65039; I love them so much it's disgusting. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## kittyd7015 (May 8, 2015)

My two old baby show ponies


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (May 11, 2015)

_*My fur baby*_:smitten:


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jul 13, 2015)

This is my baby boy, Brutus! He's now 8 and still a big baby:kiss2:

View attachment Brutus.jpg


View attachment brutus1.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jul 20, 2015)

having cuddles......:smitten:


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jul 25, 2015)

canadianbbw4u said:


> This is my baby boy, Brutus! He's now 8 and still a big baby:kiss2:
> 
> View attachment 120707
> 
> ...



I love him!!! :bow:


----------



## fuelingfire (Jul 27, 2015)

My girls at work, they are both therapy dogs. 

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Jul 31, 2015)

Baby cat and one of my dogs cuddling


----------



## Deacone (Aug 1, 2015)

My doggle looking quite majestic on the beach last weekend


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Aug 1, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Baby cat and one of my dogs cuddling




I want that pretty kitty!


----------



## lizzie_lotr (Aug 7, 2015)

Deacone has the cutest dog ever!!!!


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 17, 2015)

neither are my pets but they are cute. The dog belongs to my niece and I am dog sitting.. the cat I have no idea who it belongs to, but it has been trying to come home with me since this morning. 

View attachment really (1).jpg


View attachment cat 8-17-15.jpg


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 17, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> the cat I have no idea who it belongs to, but it has been trying to come home with me since this morning.


Cat has good taste, did it buy you a drink at least?


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 17, 2015)

No.. just rubbed up against me...typical...lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 17, 2015)

lucca23v2 said:


> No.. just rubbed up against me...typical...lol
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Sounds about right for NYC


----------



## lucca23v2 (Aug 17, 2015)

Lol

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 17, 2015)

Here is my little monster, this was over a year ago when she was still cute. I can also add detailed pictures of the scars I have from her claws.


----------



## loopytheone (Aug 18, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Here is my little monster, this was over a year ago when she was still cute. I can also add detailed pictures of the scars I have from her claws.



She is beautiful and from the sounds of it, just as evil as a cat should be! Our old cat would have been proud!


----------



## Deacone (Aug 18, 2015)

Was training my dog today. He's so cute  View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1439909161.176365.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1439909184.619725.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1439909632.620953.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Aug 23, 2015)

His like a teddybear :smitten:



me and my baby sandy




nnew addition


----------



## cosulivan84 (Aug 30, 2015)

These are my two monkeys Zephon and Lyra. 

View attachment WP_20150514_002.jpg


View attachment WP_20141115_003.jpg


----------



## lille (Aug 31, 2015)

Friday was Archer's 1st Birthday.

Picking up the cake





Seeing his cake after playing at the dog park





Eating his cake





The aftermath


----------



## dwesterny (Aug 31, 2015)

Cute pup! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 31, 2015)

Love!!!!!!


----------



## Rojodi (Aug 31, 2015)

Mother and son: Momma cleaning him 

View attachment 20150830_174130_resized.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Aug 31, 2015)

Too cute! 




lille said:


> Friday was Archer's 1st Birthday.
> 
> Picking up the cake
> 
> ...


----------



## lille (Sep 1, 2015)

dwesterny said:


> Cute pup!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk





Xyantha Reborn said:


> Love!!!!!!





Surlysomething said:


> Too cute!



Thanks guys, he's a handful but I love him to pieces. He's my fur-baby.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Sep 17, 2015)

Its so hard to type!!!


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 23, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Its so hard to type!!!



Haha I love how cats will always make sure to get their share of the attention.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Sep 23, 2015)

Even sunbathing, my cat manages to look vaguely silly - tongue sticking out here. 

View attachment tati 32.jpg


----------



## Shosh (Sep 24, 2015)

View attachment 002.jpg


My Lab Cindy 
She is 8 years old.


----------



## Rojodi (Sep 24, 2015)

Rude (Oreo) kid to his momma (Butterscotch)
He just won't let her sleep alone


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Oct 9, 2015)




----------



## Ruby Ripples (Oct 13, 2015)

Shosh said:


> View attachment 121843
> 
> 
> My Lab Cindy
> She is 8 years old.



Aw Cindy looks velvety soft, what a lovely, gentle looking dog!


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 5, 2015)

My little trash panda!!


----------



## lille (Nov 6, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> My little trash panda!!



Gorgeous! Is he/she a Birman?


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Nov 9, 2015)

Yes! Although he was almost a dead birman after chewing my hubby's brand new headphones....! 

Ny husband picked him up later and was like "i HATE you SO much!" And the little guy just looked gorgeous and purred away until he forgave him!


----------



## Deacone (Nov 9, 2015)

"What do you mean you want me to move mum?"


----------



## lille (Nov 9, 2015)

Xyantha Reborn said:


> Yes! Although he was almost a dead birman after chewing my hubby's brand new headphones....!
> 
> Ny husband picked him up later and was like "i HATE you SO much!" And the little guy just looked gorgeous and purred away until he forgave him!



Hahaha, that's a cat alright. My family has a Ragdoll and I swear he thinks to himself, "I'm a gorgeous cat, therefor I can do what I want."


----------



## Surlysomething (Nov 9, 2015)

The sweetest face... :happy:




Deacone said:


> "What do you mean you want me to move mum?"


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you for all of the wonderful pics! I currently live alone, so I can't give a dog the attention it deserves but I'm considering a couple kitties to keep each other company when I'm at work.


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 10, 2015)

Mamma and son! 

View attachment 20151109_131406_resized.jpg


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 15, 2015)

With my best friend: 

View attachment Katze 400.jpg


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 22, 2015)

Blockierer said:


> With my best friend:



Good to see that you are a cat man, he/she is lovely!


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 23, 2015)

What she thinks of her son


----------



## Blockierer (Nov 26, 2015)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Good to see that you are a cat man, he/she is lovely!


It's a tomcat and a out-door cat with lots of experience in killing mice. :eat2: And, yes I'm a cat admirer. 
Tanks for the comment.  

View attachment Finn.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Dec 1, 2015)

Our dog Patches 

View attachment 12313894_10206750908703941_8075306284664331885_n.jpg


----------



## Micara (Dec 21, 2015)

This is my Zoey. She is a puppy-mill 8-year-old mama that I rescued. She had heart worms and breast cancer when I got her. She is now completely healthy, and pounces around like a puppy. She is a maltese-shih tzu mix. 

View attachment 11800162_10153506384184105_8985942710378297996_n.jpg


View attachment 12108108_10153665711679105_7452721645406731547_n.jpg


----------



## Deacone (Dec 23, 2015)

Link has THE best happy face


----------



## Deannie (Jan 10, 2016)

My Opie. Not sure if I did this right. 

View attachment IMG_1352.jpg


View attachment IMG_1277.jpg


----------



## Snow Angel (Jan 12, 2016)

A little late but this is Patches in her Christmas outfit. 

View attachment Patches.jpg


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Apr 16, 2016)

My little Shippo giving me all the love...and denying me all the oxygen.

(And yes, i asked him to cuddle me, he just does everything at 200%)


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Jun 1, 2016)

It has been a very hard few months had to put my molly (cat) to sleep i am still very heart broken.......but it was for the best 




She will never be forgotten :really sad:

But as chance would have it:-


this little fellow needed a home and nobody wanted him.... so here is samson his a proper ginger ninja...


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 2, 2016)

It's the big one, Elizabeth 

View attachment 20160527_131551_resized.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Jun 2, 2016)

Listen here, you little shit! I'm the mommy. You do NOT wake me up! 

View attachment 20160527_151119_resized_1.jpg


----------



## lucca23v2 (Jul 1, 2016)

My brother is dog sitting this bundle of love! How can anyone not love this dog! 

View attachment Brody.jpg


----------



## imaginarydiva21 (Nov 6, 2016)

My little boy is growing up so fast!!


----------



## Jeannie (Nov 8, 2016)

Miss Penny... :wubu: 

View attachment 1939_kindlephoto-34688713.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## Rojodi (Dec 6, 2016)




----------



## lucca23v2 (Dec 17, 2016)

This witch knows i don't want her in my bed... I go to sleep... no dog... I wake up to this.....

View attachment 20161217_065210.jpg


Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## fuelingfire (Dec 17, 2016)

Daphne trying to get my attention. 

View attachment 15219561_10154123845754071_1995880768417728568_n.jpg


----------



## Deven (Dec 20, 2016)

Abby likes naps.


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 31, 2016)

Momma Kitty/Butterscotch has seven claws on each front paw. She knows how to use them, too.


----------



## socrates74 (Dec 31, 2016)

I want a 7claw paw close up in the name of animal science curiosity. <-------- "seven claws on each front paw. "
----------------------------------------------------------
A new years cleaned-out fridge makes for some happy dogs


----------



## Rojodi (Dec 31, 2016)

socrates74 said:


> I want a 7claw paw close up in the name of animal science curiosity. <-------- "seven claws on each front paw. "
> ----------------------------------------------------------
> A new years cleaned-out fridge makes for some happy dogs



A vet told us that it's not unusual for a Calico to be polydactyl.


----------



## fuelingfire (Jul 29, 2017)

No one has posted this year! Took a bit to find the thread. This picture is very suited for Dims. 

View attachment IMG_0919.jpg


----------



## fuelingfire (Feb 24, 2018)

No one has posted in here this year either. 

View attachment IMG_0322 (2).jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Mar 7, 2018)

Bandit is almost as big as I am... 

View attachment Bandit.jpg


----------



## Rojodi (Mar 9, 2018)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bandit is almost as big as I am...



Fat kitties don't like to be held much. Ours certainly doesn't


----------



## fuelingfire (Mar 10, 2018)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Bandit is almost as big as I am...



Adorable though!


----------



## ODFFA (Mar 10, 2018)

Glad this thread got resurrected. Much cuteness :happy:

Here's my little familiar getting her beauty sleep.


----------



## fuelingfire (May 7, 2018)

IMG_0512



__ fuelingfire
__ May 7, 2018


----------



## Pattie Vincent (May 8, 2018)

We had bunch of shih tzus before and 2 labradors but they were all gone now. We're thinking of getting a rabbit for the kids. Will post soon once we have it!


----------



## Rojodi (May 31, 2018)

Up to no good, waiting for me to stop stretching.






And she just loves my flip flops


----------



## Maize (May 31, 2018)

Luna (left) and Cleo (right) hogging the bed.


----------



## Rojodi (May 31, 2018)

Maize said:


> Luna (left) and Cleo (right) hogging the bed.



Cats ALWAYS hog the bed LOL


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 3, 2018)

Rojodi said:


> Fat kitties don't like to be held much. Ours certainly doesn't



Lol, no he doesn't but I do it anyway. Cannot help myself loving on a big fat cat!



fuelingfire said:


> Adorable though!



Thank you


----------



## x0emnem0x (Jun 3, 2018)

Repping my sister in laws cat because she is adorable. Her name is Minny, short for Minerva. 
(Sorry, I was a little "medicated" when I took this.)


----------



## DragonFly (Jun 6, 2018)

I have no pets at this time but I keep a jar of treats for when the neighbor brings her boys by for a visit


----------



## Killexia (Apr 11, 2019)

I've raised my dog since she was 8 weeks old and she will be 7 on May 1st. She's my mascot! Lol


----------



## lille (Apr 13, 2019)

My boy Archer. He’s the best little buddy a girl could ask for. Here he is with his ribbon he earned last weekend for his first ever Coursing Ability Test. He ran two and only needs one more for his title.


----------



## swamptoad (May 25, 2019)

This is Astrid. Rebecca and I adopted her and she is very affectionate.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Jun 11, 2019)

He is such a photogenic lil fluff


----------



## bubba350 (Jun 11, 2019)

Here she is my girlfriend as my wire calls her , Mona Bella the boarder beagle


----------



## RVGleason (Jun 11, 2019)

Our Reggie!


----------



## Tracyarts (Jun 12, 2019)

Miss Ella curled up next to my knee.


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Jun 19, 2019)

No pets right now due to my current landlord's policy. I love cats though.


----------



## RockyAO (Dec 13, 2019)

HUGEisElegant said:


> No pets right now due to my current landlord's policy. I love cats though.



I moved to another country for a while because of my job and left my cat Bubs to my mom. But I'll definitely take her again when I'm back. Though I'm not allowed to have pets at my new place I suspect some of my neighbours does despite the restriction. Because I saw fleas in my apartment! Or it was looking similar to that. I'm currently reading this page and planning to spread diatomaceous earth everywhere. Am I doing right?


----------



## HUGEisElegant (Dec 15, 2019)

RockyAO said:


> I moved to another country for a while because of my job and left my cat Bubs to my mom. But I'll definitely take her again when I'm back. Though I'm not allowed to have pets at my new place I suspect some of my neighbours does despite the restriction. Because I saw fleas in my apartment! Or it was looking similar to that. I'm currently reading this page and planning to spread diatomaceous earth everywhere. Am I doing right?



Too bad about the fleas! Even though you'll find several sites that recommend using diatomaceous earth in the home, I would NEVER use it inside. Diatomaceous earth is essentially a crushed porous rock that is comprised of small fossilized aquatic organisms from millions of years ago. While the material itself is completely non-toxic and benign, the very structure of it is like micro knives and needles once it is ground very finely. This is why diatomaceous works as a passive pest deterrent, because as an insect walks through it, the diatomaceous earth sticks to them and essentially stabs them to death. In addition to this, the porosity of it also absorbs fats, oils and water from whatever it sticks into and dehydrates it. Again, the material itself is benign and non-poisonous, but it's the actual micro structure of it that makes it effective.

However, it's astounding to me how many sites blindly recommend using diatomaceous earth indoors without taking into account what makes it so inappropriate for indoor use. I'd never use it indoors for two reasons: the first being that if it becomes airborne, it can get into your lungs and cause breathing issues. Just look at the warning label on any bottle/packet of diatomaceous earth to see how it warns to not breathe the particles in. In most cases it instructs you to wear a respirator when applying it! It's actually hazardous when breathed in because of the micro structure and dehydrating qualities of it.

The second issue - and the one most pertinent to the issue at hand - is the fact that diatomaceous earth can affect pets as well. Not only can it affect their breathing for the same reasons, but if they come in contact with it, it can irritate their paws and can even become painful for them. In fact, these issues can be even worse for pets because they are on the floor where diatomaceous earth is typically applied - exactly where their paws and noses are either in direct contact with it, or are literally within inches of it. They can also eat it, which can cause digestive issues as well. I'd never use diatomaceous earth indoors for these reasons.

Here's a visual warning of how this stuff is not to be casually messed around with. I came across this during a quick search for applying diatomaceous earth on a carpet. Just look at what they suggest to wear while applying it!...




This stuff is hazardous to breathe in, it can irritate your eyes and skin and should NOT be in your home where it can become airborne, and where it's negative health affects can progress over time. I'd hate for your kitty to develop health issues because you used it indoors.


----------



## Loki666 (Jan 5, 2020)

My babies: Stardust, Ash, Newt, and Tessie


----------



## Monster (May 7, 2021)

Have there been no pet photos since JANUARY of last year?  Let's fix that! 
This is Pugsley. She's a year old!


----------



## Tad (May 7, 2021)

Andromeda is currently suffering from a bad bladder infection, but is being an incredibly good sport about it all. 

In general she is the most affectionate and even tempered cat you could hope to meet, not to mention having the softest fur. In the past year+ of my working from home she has spent a good part of each day with me (sleeping in the chair next to my desk) and only insisting on invading my desk for a heavy scritching session once or twice a day. 

Unfortunately her health issues are piling up; she is fourteen so I suppose that isn't a surprise. She's on regular pain killers for a degenerating leg joint, on a puffer for asthma, and this is her second bladder infection this year. But none of this has spoiled her enjoyment of laps, affection, sun-beams, or food (she is, uh, a _little _food motivated).


----------



## AuntHen (May 7, 2021)

@Tad Healthy wishes to your kitty ‍


----------



## AuntHen (May 7, 2021)

This is Buffy. I love her. She has had some health issues too, so was in the house for a bit (and making herself at home on the table ). I love chickens so much! 
I have some other chickens and water fowl I will share later.


----------



## Rojodi (May 7, 2021)

Me trying to get some writing down, sit on the floor and write on the couch


----------



## CatmanLou (May 12, 2021)

My girl Kavina.


----------



## abstracterika (May 18, 2021)

My baby Maximilian (Max)


----------



## Tracyarts (May 18, 2021)

Miss Ella


----------



## abstracterika (May 19, 2021)

Awwww Ella is adorable


----------



## AuntHen (Jul 1, 2021)

I named her Little Boof (because of the little boof on her head).


----------



## TheShannan (Jul 1, 2021)

Here's Pumpkin as a kitten!! He's 6 now though


----------

